# Random Pics of Your Sevens



## Shawn

So I took some random pics of few of my sevens tonight.  Enjoy~

A shot of the BK from the top looking down, I was gettin' down at practice. 







A shot of my trio for the night, I use the 7620 for drop A stuff. 






Close up, trio of 7s. 






There you go, some pics I took, just wanted to share. Feel free to post up some random pics of your sevens.


----------



## Leon




----------



## nyck

Wow those are awesome shawn, I'm jealous! :]]


----------



## Nick1

Here are some of the ones I USED to have.......





[/IMG]


----------



## Shawn

Nice, guys. I didn't know you had a GN, Nick1. Cool. They're awesome guitars such as all the guitars you've all posted.


----------



## Nick1

Shawn said:


> Nice, guys. I didn't know you had a GN, Nick1. Cool. They're awesome guitars such as all the guitars you've all posted.



"Had" being the key word. The thing I didnt like about it was the frets were BEAT!!! And the fretboard was so krusty its like he soaked his hands in a burger king deep fryer then played the 7620 everyday for 4-5 years! It was gross  And the fact that it still had the original strings on it!?!??! The guy that sold it to me (Ebay) was the first owner. 
Im looking for a JP7 or maybe an Ibanez but Id rather an EBMM.


----------



## Nipples




----------



## ManBeast

Leon said:


>


im going to steal that natural


----------



## Shannon

Hell yeah, bitch!  






[action=Shannon]only has live pics of his guitar in action![/action]


----------



## hirah

here's my 21 string salute
pickups are changed now to this
7621 neck,textured 7421 body, new 7s
7420 dimarzio paf7s from a k7
7620 dimarzio blaze


----------



## Scott

The first time I put them on the wall. Scary moment 

Both actually going to sold it seems...


----------



## Leon

not only are they lefty's, but gravity also seems to point in a different direction in Canada.

vewy intewesting...


----------



## shredfreak

Will take a pic of my 7's tomorrow i think


----------



## Ryan

Heres my newest baby.. 






And the 7s with the 6s and bass weeded out


----------



## Blexican

Hmm...I can't help but stare quizzically at your gray Ibby's tuning machines, Ryan.  What are those, and what purpose do they serve, exactly?


----------



## Ryan

TheBlexican3 said:


> Hmm...I can't help but stare quizzically at your gray Ibby's tuning machines, Ryan.  What are those, and what purpose do they serve, exactly?



Those be LSRs home slizzle. They have a 40:1 gear ratio and they lock.
They're the choice of champions... Such as myself.


----------



## Blexican

Word up, G, on da flipsizzide  Dem be some mighty sweet tuning knobs, if I may say so myself. I wonder how much they go for...an aspiring shredder such as myself is always searching for neat little innovations such as that.


----------



## Donnie

Shannon said:


> Hell yeah, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Shannon]only has live pics of his guitar in action![/action]


Here ya go, my honky brethren...


----------



## Ryan

TheBlexican3 said:


> Word up, G, on da flipsizzide  Dem be some mighty sweet tuning knobs, if I may say so myself. I wonder how much they go for...an aspiring shredder such as myself is always searching for neat little innovations such as that.



We're getting so of topic, but they cost about $130 for a 7 set. Order them here, but call for 7 sets. Available in satin gold, satin chrome, and satin black. Theyre made in Germany, and i dont care what anyone says, they're sturdy and havent given me a single problem to this day.

Now back on topic:


----------



## Donnie

Mine...


----------



## Metal Ken

Flash said:


> Mine...



^ Utter sex.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

so i thought i was the only one with a pewter grey 7620, but apparently two of you guys do....awesome \mm/


here are mine:













the grey 7620 has the stock pickups in it again though....the DS7 and AN7 were moved to the black one, so those are the same pickups in both pics.

probably trading the grey one for a C7 Blackjack when i get back to boston next week.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Ryan

Dude Jeff, the bottom of your guitar's grain looks like eyes.


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> Hell yeah, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Shannon]only has live pics of his guitar in action![/action]



Nice.  I have that same poster in the back only not that big (mine is 8 1/2x11), I got it right around the time he passed away, a friend of mine had some made and gave me one. Kickass pic, Shannon. I love that white RG. Donnie did really good on that project, that guitar is very _sharp_!


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> Dude Jeff, the bottom of your guitar's grain looks like eyes.


It wants to eat your guitars


----------



## Ryan

^ Or maybe your just masturbating the beast!


----------



## zimbloth

Here's the current lineup:


----------



## Mr. S

here's some of mine

sexy 










Rarr










not mine but its awesome so ill post it


----------



## XEN




----------



## jakeskylyr

Ok well, I was just gonna take a random shot of my RG7321 project that has been sitting for months now. Something like this:






But then I saw this sitting there, and thought "YOU'RE the one!"....figured it would go with the whole randomness of it:






And then I saw my UV sitting there, and realized I didn't have a pic of the two sevenstrings (....of DOOM!!!) together, so I tried to solve that issue:






All that.....in my kitchen....at 5am. That should qualify as random


----------



## jakeskylyr

urklvt said:


>


Your guitar matches my bass!


----------



## Durero




----------



## b3n




----------



## Mr. S

i love that green guitar of yours b3n, where did you get it done again?


----------



## JPMDan

Here's an upclose of the body so you can see how wild the Grain is on my H207. And another pic just to see the whole guitar


----------



## musicboyy

The Blackjack is probably going to be traded for an Ibanez RG7620 next week...I really miss the one I recently sold.


----------



## b3n

Mr. S said:


> i love that green guitar of yours b3n, where did you get it done again?



Thanks! Right here in London, a guy called Matt Herbst


----------



## rummy

Yeah, that green guitar is gorgeous!!!

Two of my Ibbys


----------



## Chris




----------



## HighGain510

Chris said:


>




Sickness.


----------



## nikt




----------



## metalfiend666

I love your LACS Nikt. Is that an old school square neck joint I spot on it?


----------



## Shawn

Nikt, I had no idea you had a CST and a 1077XL as well, with white pickups even. 

Nick, I had no idea you had a Carvin 7 in your collection. That is absolutely beautiful, like B3n's green FM custom 7. So nice to see all these guitars I didn't know you guys had. 

Looking at Chris's pic makes me want a UV777BK even more now too.


----------



## Ryan

Nikt - That CST looks the sex.


----------



## god_puppet




----------



## Shawn

god_puppet said:


>



Another reason I think white pickups rule. They just look so cool on a dark colored guitar such as this especially. Nicely done, that guitar looks awesome.


----------



## JPMDan

Ryan said:


> Nikt - That CST looks the sex.


 
Thats not a CST, its a 2027X. they look the same but the CST doesn't have a Piezo.


edit I stand corrected it is a CST, my apologies.


----------



## Shawn

I said CST too.  MY bad. Anyhow, a sexy guitar indeed.


----------



## eaeolian

Random live shot of the Soloist 7 by the awesome Mike Gong.


----------



## nikt

metalfiend666 said:


> I love your LACS Nikt. Is that an old school square neck joint I spot on it?



yes it is.good eye Sir.the same neck joint have Mayzan on his Dino Diablo LACS. Here's close up of back of my:





Shawn said:


> Nikt, I had no idea you had a CST and a 1077XL as well, with white pickups even.


I bought my 7CST from MARK7,very fast and good deal. I was looking for ages for one of those. It's 2077XL actually and I don't have it any more. I had to sell it to cover payment for my ESP SRC-7 that was stolen buy someone in the shipping company  so I don't have my 2077XL and ESP neither



JPMDan said:


> Thats not a CST, its a 2027X. they look the same but the CST doesn't have a Piezo.


Error. You're thinking about 7CT. the 7CST have piezo and ebony fretboard,and this is a CST

thanks RYAN


----------



## JPMDan

eaeolian said:


>


 
The Ogre is angry and wants to kill you!


----------



## metalfiend666

Nope, it's a CST. RG2027's don't have the flame top. The CT had the flame top and no piezo.

Edit: Damn, Nikt beat me to it while I was searching for the links.


----------



## JPMDan

metalfiend666 said:


> Nope, it's a CST. RG2027's don't have the flame top. The CT had the flame top and no piezo.
> 
> Edit: Damn, Nikt beat me to it while I was searching for the links.


 
well atleast you told me the differences.


----------



## Leon

man, the lot of you guys have some seriously hot guitars!


----------



## Memq

there ya go:


----------



## Makelele




----------



## Edroz

my current sevens L to R : Carvin DC727, Carvin DC727, B.C. Rich Warlock 7 Standard USA, Ibanez RG7420


----------



## Nik

Shannon said:


> Hell yeah, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Shannon]only has live pics of his guitar in action![/action]



Is that XL-scale (27")? Cause if so, then that's probably the hottest guitar ever IMO  

Although I must say that Ryan's collections brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Makelele

Nik said:


> Is that XL-scale (27")? Cause if so, then that's probably the hottest guitar ever IMO
> 
> Although I must say that Ryan's collections brings a tear to my eye.



Isn't it just a normal RG7621 that has been refinished?


----------



## SeanC

the top really came to life in this pic


----------



## noodles

Here is my KxK V7, next to the Superstrat prototype:






Unfortunately, I'm shipping back the prototype this week. I'm just waiting for the UPS shipping label to arrive. I sure will miss it. 

Here is my Wall of Jackson:


----------



## YYZ2112

Ryan said:


> Heres my newest baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 7s with the 6s and bass weeded out



Man I like that S7420.... yesway:


----------



## AsIAm666

All the pics of my Carvin DC727C are at the link in my sig. BYAH!


----------



## DangerousTacos

Ibby 7s.

From left to right:
RG 7620 BLK w/ EMG 707 and EMG 81-7
S 7420 FMTT
Prestige RG 2077XL RB

Not pictured: Ibanez AX7 (getting out of here in a few months), Epiphone LP 7s.

The RG 7620 is a project in the works...


----------



## metalfiend666

My Ibanez's: S7420, RG7421XL, UV7PWH, AJ307CENT and RG7321 (the S7420 and RG7321 have now been sold)





L to R: My UV7PWH and 7 Dying Trees' UV7BK and UV7PWH





My Schecter C7 Blackjack


----------



## Allen Garrow

Ryan said:


> Those be LSRs home slizzle. They have a 40:1 gear ratio and they lock.
> They're the choice of champions... Such as myself.



Damn those are weird looking.... looks like they are installed on the wrong side of the headstock..... yet the more I look at em,,,the more I want some. Do they come in Gold?

~A













And of course my favorite " 7&7!!!!







Flash said:


> Mine...



Sweet! That black hardtail would be orgasmic with black hardware!

~A


----------



## Michael




----------



## Durero

Allen Garrow said:


> Damn those are weird looking.... looks like they are installed on the wrong side of the headstock..... yet the more I look at em,,,the more I want some. Do they come in Gold?


Yup.
They're the best tuners I've ever used.


----------



## Ryan

Allen Garrow said:


> Do they come in Gold?



Yep, satin gold i believe. If you look back in the thread a bit i posted a link to where you can buy them..


----------



## Shannon

Nik said:


> Is that XL-scale (27")? Cause if so, then that's probably the hottest guitar ever IMO



Nope. It's a standard 25.5" scale RG7621 refinished in white & it has a Blaze Custom in the bridge.


----------



## Shawn

Wow. Nice sevens, everyone! 



nikt said:


> I bought my 7CST from MARK7,very fast and good deal. I was looking for ages for one of those. It's 2077XL actually and I don't have it any more. I had to sell it to cover payment for my ESP SRC-7 that was stolen buy someone in the shipping company  so I don't have my 2077XL and ESP neither
> 
> 
> Error. You're thinking about 7CT. the 7CST have piezo and ebony fretboard,and this is a CST
> 
> thanks RYAN


Ah, I see. 2077XL. Well, at least I got the CST part right.


----------



## skinhead

Mawdyson said:


>



Nice pics Mawdyson!

Here some of some show:






Here some growls (?)


----------



## Ryan

I love those straps.. Theyre so smooth. Dont you have when you strap rides up on your neck though? lol


----------



## XEN

Durero said:


>




Yeah baby!
The Raven RULES!!!!


----------



## Ryan

Im so afraid of fanned frets.. Is it like learning all over again?


----------



## The Dark Wolf




----------



## Metal Ken

dunno what it is about that pic, but the guitar looks huge for some reason... Looks badass though \m/


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Maybe I shouldn't feed it so much. : P

I think it wants to crush Tokyo, Ken.


----------



## Donnie

Allen Garrow said:


> Sweet! That black hardtail would be orgasmic with black hardware!
> 
> ~A


Well, I'm going with black hardware for the red one.(wonder where I got that Idea? )
It might be cool on the black on too.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Flash said:


> Well, I'm going with black hardware for the red one.(wonder where I got that Idea? )
> It might be cool on the black on too.




 roger that.

~A


----------



## playstopause




----------



## skinhead

Ryan said:


> I love those straps.. Theyre so smooth. Dont you have when you strap rides up on your neck though? lol



What are you talking about 

I love the color of the Dimarzio strap, it's so... flasher!


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> Here is my KxK V7, next to the Superstrat prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm shipping back the prototype this week. I'm just waiting for the UPS shipping label to arrive. I sure will miss it.
> 
> Here is my Wall of Jackson:



Sorry to hear that, Noodles. That Superstrat is pretty nice I thought. At least you're holding onto the white V though. That guitar is you. 

Nice Jacksons too. While i've always liked the white 7, I really like the white 6er, that is very nice.


----------



## zasam4

my Jackson RR7R and Ibanez RG7620


----------



## D-EJ915

d00d you know how this forum works!! your first post is a sweet pic! lol


----------



## Ryan

^ 

Nice guitars zasam! Especially that 7620GN.


----------



## zasam4

thanks! i just sold my RG7321 last month so i could buy the 7620GN.


----------



## nyck

I love that color on the 7620! That's an awesome dvd collection you've got too. Welcome!


----------



## Ryan

zasam4 said:


> thanks! i just sold my RG7321 last month so i could buy the 7620GN.



Wise choice my friend.


----------



## Spoongirl

LTD H207 no strings, no bridge (it was in other side)






the RG1527 before






and now, still not in it's 100%...


----------



## Ryan

Wow, you have pics finally!  That 1527 is gonna look killer finished


----------



## JPMDan

Finally paid off the H207!!!???


----------



## Shawn

Spoongirl said:


> LTD H207 no strings, no bridge (it was in other side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the RG1527 before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, still not in it's 100%...



Looking good, Paulina. I love how you went with white. That's going to look awesome. 

Nice H-207 too.


----------



## playstopause

Ouch, this one is gonna be awesome in white!
Looking good... Keep us posted!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

noodles said:


> Here is my KxK V7, next to the Superstrat prototype:



does anyone other than me think that the KxK 7-string necks look abnormally wide? i think it's that headstock shape that does it...and the narrowness of the V accentuates it even more, i think.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, I think it's the headstock that makes the neck look a little wider. I actually like their headstock, very sharp looking.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Shawn said:


> Yeah, I think it's the headstock that makes the neck look a little wider. I actually like their headstock, very sharp looking.




i've always thought it looked a bit familiar.....


----------



## starsnuffer

My Carvin, can see a bit of my backup 7420 in one of the live shots.

-W


----------



## D-EJ915

That trans finish looks pretty sick, nice axe!


----------



## etohk

Mine...love the viper!


----------



## D-EJ915

If those viper 7s were baritones I would've bought one so fast...kind of why I have the 6 baritone, lol.


----------



## DangerousTacos

etohk, the finish on your Ibby is sick as hell! How was it done?


----------



## etohk

DangerousTacos said:


> etohk, the finish on your Ibby is sick as hell! How was it done?



120 grit sandpaper! I was going to sand the whole finish off - got about 15 minutes into and thought, "that doesnt look too bad", then sanded a "faux" binding - it was mostly unintentional.


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


>



OK. Now I want one of these really bad, the more I look at it.  Damn, that is beautiful. It's perfect. I think im going to score one of these. I like this red one ALOT. I've only played green ones, never a red one. I would put white pickups in that. Time to do some trading or saving.


----------



## skinhead

etohk said:


> Mine...love the viper!



I love Vipers (cars too), i think that this one it's orgasm pure!:


----------



## etohk

skinhead said:


> I love Vipers (cars too), i think that this one it's orgasm pure!:



I actually just got this one off fleabay...not a baritone though.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, nice score. ESP makes some very nice guitars. Congrats. I like your 7 and the custom 7321 is nice too, I like that finish.


----------



## etohk

Shawn said:


> Wow, nice score. ESP makes some very nice guitars. Congrats. I like your 7 and the custom 7321 is nice too, I like that finish.



Thanks Shawn, yeah I keep coming back to the ESPs - been through a lot of gear!


----------



## skinhead

etohk said:


> I actually just got this one off fleabay...not a baritone though.



WOW! Why i can't buy those things but Paulina can? i have to travel to Chile!

Congrats man, nice guitar!


----------



## etohk

skinhead said:


> WOW! Why i can't buy those things but Paulina can? i have to travel to Chile!
> 
> Congrats man, nice guitar!



Thanks Skinhead, whos paulina?


----------



## skinhead

She's an user here. she lives in Chile, and in Chile you can buy some ESP guitars. Things that here in Argentina i can't, they didn't import them.


----------



## neon_black88

Bam! suckas.


----------



## Hexer

etohk said:


> 120 grit sandpaper! I was going to sand the whole finish off - got about 15 minutes into and thought, "that doesnt look too bad", then sanded a "faux" binding - it was mostly unintentional.



I think that looks really great 

what do you mean about that "faux" binding? how did you do that? its an RG7321, right?

do you have any better pics of it?

damn, i'm kinda fascinated.....


----------



## D-EJ915

lol that was you who bought that dude? haha, yo...that guitar is sick, lol...even though it's not a bari like those morons said it was lmao.

@Skinhead: I want the camo viper baritone too, lol.


----------



## Toshiro

Artsy Pic:





Normal Pic:





"OMG, I sanded the neck" Pic:


----------



## zimbloth

Wow I didn't know you did that, that's pretty cool. I don't like the -look- of it, but i bet it plays much smoother now


----------



## Toshiro

zimbloth said:


> Wow I didn't know you did that, that's pretty cool. I don't like the -look- of it, but i bet it plays much smoother now



Yeah, I was playing a guessing game with where the mahogany started, and lost, but it looks okay to me, and plays way better. No more sticky finish. 

I'd start a thread about it, but I'm lazy. 

Some side notes: 

They put a f'ing ass-load of sealer on these things, took 3 times as long to get through that than the black did.

There's a volute and a scarf joint.... Weirdness. And although this neck is stable, and straight, that's some cheap maple they used. "Blems", and the headstock piece isn't even from the same tree I bet(it's got slight birdseye, for starters). 

I'm the only one who'll really be looking at it anyway.


----------



## zimbloth

Yeah well its only $599 for a reason I guess. I like those Schecters though, good pickups, good playability, good values, etc.


----------



## Toshiro

zimbloth said:


> Yeah well its only $599 for a reason I guess. I like those Schecters though, good pickups, good playability, good values, etc.



Oh, I don't regret buying it in the slightest.  Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Ryan

Nice work on the sanding man! I actually like the look of it. \m/


----------



## metalfiend666

Toshiro said:


> although this neck is stable, and straight, that's some cheap maple they used. "Blems", and the headstock piece isn't even from the same tree I bet(it's got slight birdseye, for starters)


 
That's why it's on a painted neck. There's nothing wrong with the wood, it just doesn't look as nice. Obviously they save the nice stuff for the trans finishes.


----------



## D-EJ915

metalfiend666 said:


> That's why it's on a painted neck. There's nothing wrong with the wood, it just doesn't look as nice. Obviously they save the nice stuff for the trans finishes.


lol other brands do that, Schecter also uses the cheap stuff on trans finishes! I've seen a bunch of the classics which have like 6+ piece bodies


----------



## Toshiro

metalfiend666 said:


> That's why it's on a painted neck. There's nothing wrong with the wood, it just doesn't look as nice. Obviously they save the nice stuff for the trans finishes.



Yeah, I see your point, but it's not quartersawn maple, and there are black spots in the wood. It's not just because of the finished neck.

The volute is just stupid, IMO. It gave me the impression that it was a one or 3 piece neck, not a scarf joint build. Kinda iffy on the purpose of it... Is it there because they like the way it looks? Redundant as a strengthening point with the scarf joint, so it's not really a functional aspect. Is i there to make the guitar look higher end? Too weird.


----------



## Shawn

Toshiro said:


> Artsy Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OMG, I sanded the neck" Pic:



 Although I would've left it the way it is, you did a very nice job on that, it looks great.


----------



## zimbloth

Shawn you're always so complimentary, you're a class act  Next time I post a pic or clip of something, you'll probably break character and be like "thats complete garbage... prick..."


----------



## Shawn

Thanks, Nick. I actually think he did a fantastic job on the chrome accessories as well.  The Black Jack is my favorite looking Schecter 7 too so.


----------



## D-EJ915

The chrome really does make it look about 1000x times better.


----------



## Universe74




----------



## playstopause

^

Did you remove the mirror pickguard?


----------



## etohk

Hexer said:


> I think that looks really great
> 
> what do you mean about that "faux" binding? how did you do that? its an RG7321, right?
> 
> do you have any better pics of it?
> 
> damn, i'm kinda fascinated.....



Thanks! By faux I mean I just sanded down to the wood around the edges to make it look like binding, yep its a 7321.

Heres another pic, I will get some closeups...







D-EJ915 said:


> lol that was you who bought that dude? haha, yo...that guitar is sick, lol...even though it's not a bari like those morons said it was lmao.
> 
> @Skinhead: I want the camo viper baritone too, lol.



Hehe yeah it was me, it was you who pointed out that the pic didnt match the description - I didnt even know that edwards didnt make a baritone camo viper...loving it anyway - great guitar - got it in 3 days from Japan.


----------



## Hexer

yep, me wants closeup pics!!!  thanks!

I think I need a cheap black guitar to try that on

woud love to have a good-looking finish like that on my RG7620 though its missing neck- and headstock-binding to go with it 

EDIT: did you clearcoat it after the sanding or anything?


----------



## Metal Ken

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Did you remove the mirror pickguard?



Nah, he just put a black one on ;p


----------



## playstopause

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, he just put a black one on ;p



Looks better imo.


----------



## Metal Ken

i agree \m/


----------



## metalfiend666

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, I see your point, but it's not quartersawn maple, and there are black spots in the wood. It's not just because of the finished neck.


 
Not so good then. I'm definitely leaving mine painted to hide the horrors.



Toshiro said:


> The volute is just stupid, IMO. It gave me the impression that it was a one or 3 piece neck, not a scarf joint build. Kinda iffy on the purpose of it... Is it there because they like the way it looks? Redundant as a strengthening point with the scarf joint, so it's not really a functional aspect. Is i there to make the guitar look higher end? Too weird.


 
I guess it's a combination of a lot of people liking the feel of the volute and a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Shawn

Universe74 said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## etohk

Hexer said:


> yep, me wants closeup pics!!!  thanks!
> 
> I think I need a cheap black guitar to try that on
> 
> woud love to have a good-looking finish like that on my RG7620 though its missing neck- and headstock-binding to go with it
> 
> EDIT: did you clearcoat it after the sanding or anything?


No I didnt clearcoat it, I would definitely need to do some more finishing as it doesnt look very pretty up close.


----------



## Toshiro

metalfiend666 said:


> Not so good then. I'm definitely leaving mine painted to hide the horrors.



Heh, but the feel! The feel, I tell you!  No one's gonna see that anyway, the spots are mostly all on the treble side, so I won't even see them that much. I'll know they're there though, which is enough I guess.


----------



## zimbloth

I recorded an album with a Blackjack C7 before, I don't remember the neck being sticky or uncomfortable in any way. That being said nothing is quite as nice as those smooth natural UV/K7 type necks.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ok 2 of the 7 and one of the bari...bari first...












ok....




...





...


----------



## pinto79

It has 25 strings... does that count?


----------



## Mark. A

Oooooooooooooooo lovely


----------



## skinhead

pinto79 said:


> It has 25 strings... does that count?



OMFG!

That counts, and a lot.

What about string tension, it's tight, right?


----------



## metalfiend666

I hope you've got a good chiropracter!


----------



## Toshiro

metalfiend666 said:


> I hope you've got a good chiropracter!



Or an construction crane to lift it into playing position.....


----------



## HighGain510

Just looking at that guitar makes my neck hurt and my back ache.... geez!


----------



## Drew

Reading this thread, I find I really want a 7620GN.


----------



## Shawn

They seem to pop up on ebay every now and then. You know how I cured my gas for a GN.


----------



## hufschmid

it did not work well i'm gonna make a seven string version of the new dominator 2!!! the pics are on myspace..... i dont know if i can give the link her? anyway www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

new pic of my 7s together:


----------



## Shawn

WarriorOfMetal said:


> new pic of my 7s together:



Nice trio, Ari.


----------



## zimbloth

I kinda wish you fellas could lay off the camera flash when taking pics of guitars . Kinda makes it look cheap, smudgy and overly bright. Not to be rude, I just consider guitar pics sacred!


----------



## Shawn

I think alot of it could be the cameras some of us are using, Nick. I want to get a nice digital camera some day. Even the ones on my site, some of them are like that too. Oh well, I do have a few nice ones on there. Nice closeups too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

zimbloth said:


> I kinda wish you fellas could lay off the camera flash when taking pics of guitars . Kinda makes it look cheap, smudgy and overly bright. Not to be rude, I just consider guitar pics sacred!



not enough sunlight, and the light in my room sucks for any kind of decent photography.


----------



## b3n

Flash guys, you could try the following:

1) Stand as far away as you can and use the zoom, so the flash is further away from the guitar and won't be as powerful.

2) Get as much light on the guitar as you can, even if it messes with the colours... any decent graphics/photo software should be able to correct the 'white balance' to get it looking good - there are some good free ones available too.


----------



## Shawn

b3n said:


> Flash guys, you could try the following:
> 
> 1) Stand as far away as you can and use the zoom, so the flash is further away from the guitar and won't be as powerful.
> 
> 2) Get as much light on the guitar as you can, even if it messes with the colours... any decent graphics/photo software should be able to correct the 'white balance' to get it looking good - there are some good free ones available too.





Nice. Im going to be taking some nice photos of my S and maybe more of my white 7620.


----------



## zimbloth

The pics of my collection earlier in this thread were without flash, just a decent amount of light in the room. They were taken at night. I just set my digital camera to "indoors".


----------



## Shawn

Some random pics I took of my S~


----------



## Brett89

And what do you think about this one, Steve Smyth's Ignitor? Is it a comfortable thing?  

http://shockmagazin.hu/magyar/images/photos/n/nevermore_p2005_035.jpg


----------



## Hexer

Brett89 said:


> And what do you think about this one, Steve Smyth's Ignitor? Is it a comfortable thing?
> 
> http://shockmagazin.hu/magyar/images/photos/n/nevermore_p2005_035.jpg



I would think it should be pretty comfortable. the contour of the bodys upper side doesnt look too different from most superstrats actually (though there does seem to be a bit more material there). never played an Ignitor though so I cant REALLY tell


----------



## Seedawakener

Ive never played an ignitor, but steves pink lol ignitor is one of the best looking sevens there is. I love that shape. And the headstock looks awesome too.


----------



## kmanick

over on the Steve Smyth forum they were discussing this guitar and they wee saying that it's a real heavy guitar.
I like the shape of it, I'd love to try one.


----------



## Shawn

Brett89 said:


> And what do you think about this one, Steve Smyth's Ignitor? Is it a comfortable thing?
> 
> http://shockmagazin.hu/magyar/images/photos/n/nevermore_p2005_035.jpg



Not really my thing but that IS nice, those Ignitors are metal. I like his white Warlock better though, with the black binding.


----------



## skinhead




----------



## Shawn

Nice shot, Frank. It's almost like the first photo that I posted on here on page 1 of my BK only at a different view.


----------



## skinhead

Shawn said:


>



Nice guitar, Shawn!

I have to refinish my UV and get a black and a white.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Ryan said:


> We're getting so of topic, but they cost about $130 for a 7 set. Order them here, but call for 7 sets. Available in satin gold, satin chrome, and satin black. Theyre made in Germany, and i dont care what anyone says, they're sturdy and havent given me a single problem to this day.
> 
> Now back on topic:



is that a jackson 7 i see with a blank fretboard and OFR? (drools)


----------



## Ryan

guitarplayerone said:


> is that a jackson 7 i see with a blank fretboard and OFR? (drools)



Thats a Jackson COW 7 you spy there homboi ;D That baby belongs to Dendroapsis now.
If it was an OFR7 it would most likely have a locking nut.. (unless someone from Carvin got there hands on it..) But it is droolage none the less


----------



## Durero

Ryan said:


> Im so afraid of fanned frets.. Is it like learning all over again?


When I was designing that guitar and realized I had to use fanned-frets to get the range I was after, I was very reluctant, thinking that it'd be a big adjustment. 

But luckily I had a chance to try a Dingwall 5-string Bass with a 34"-37" fan. I was amazed at how comfortable it was to play. The fanning made 3-note-per-string scales playable even in the first position at that extra-long scale, and the rest of the neck (higher up) was such a breeze - way more comfortable than straight frets because your fingers naturally follow the fanned-out spread of the frets.

I'll never go back to straight frets for any instrument I'm designing for myself.

By far the strangest thing about fanned frets is how they look, but close your eyes and play and it's the most comfortable type of fretboard I've ever experienced.



Love your taste in tuners by the way Ryan - LSRs rule!


----------



## Seedawakener

Here is one of my schecters. I had to contribute with something.


----------



## D-EJ915

orgazmo!


that's the best looking korean schecter I've seen!


----------



## Carrion

D-EJ915 said:


> orgazmo!
> 
> 
> that's the best looking korean schecter I've seen!



Sssssh, don't say the K-word


----------



## Ryan

that binding is so nice..


----------



## i_love_tazzus

There are a few minor changes since I got my rg7321 last August. I took the speed knobs from my 1987 Yamaha BB300 bass. Then, I hacked into the Levy's Blacktop leather strap, so I could pull the guitar up to chest rocker height. It's better that way for me, as the wide padded strap balances the guitar nicely. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5204s.jpg
Closeup shot of the hack job. I still need to cut a few threads off, though I do dig the torn nylon look a little. The scissors from a Swiss Army knife set was used for the task.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5205s.jpg
A fuller view of the strap on the guitar.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5206s.jpg
The 20-year-old speed knobs on my 7 string. These are textured, making them easier to use than the Gibson's. If Dean sold the traction speed knobs that are used on the Dime guitars as aftermarket parts, I'd have bought those, and used them instead. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5207s.jpg
Probably the best neck joint ever made for a bolt on. I can hardly tell that it's there at all.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5208s.jpg
Someone commented on the neck volute issue. I would've liked one here, but it doesn't make much difference to me.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...icgear/IbanezRG7321-Indo2005or06/IMG5210s.jpg
Two works of art... a Salvador Dali painting, and my 7321.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Brett89 said:


> And what do you think about this one, Steve Smyth's Ignitor? Is it a comfortable thing?
> 
> http://shockmagazin.hu/magyar/images/photos/n/nevermore_p2005_035.jpg



The Headstock rocks!  

~A


----------



## Brett89

Seedawakener said:


> Ive never played an ignitor, but steves pink lol ignitor is one of the best looking sevens there is. I love that shape. And the headstock looks awesome too.



It's not pink!  I think it's some kind of purple, cyclamen, plum purple kind of thing, anyway I like the color 

Steve hates when people say it's pink


----------



## Seedawakener

Brett89 said:


> Steve hates when people say it's pink



Im aware of that . Im a member of the smythboard too you know. The only forums I visit.

Btw, smyth is healthy! (you all know that )


----------



## Shawn

Seedawakener said:


> Here is one of my schecters. I had to contribute with something.



Very nice. I played the one Drew acquired from Chris. I liked it. It played awesome.


----------



## skinhead

Brett89 said:


> Steve hates when people say it's pink



Maybe he's kicking thru the other side 

BTW i like his guitar, but for playing sit down, i think that it's uncomfortable. I love pink guitars too


----------



## Seedawakener

skinhead said:


> Maybe he's kicking thru the other side
> 
> BTW i like his guitar, but for playing sit down, i think that it's uncomfortable. I love pink guitars too


 
Are there ignitors in Argentina? I mean, I havent seen ONE here in sweden, and since you often complain on the range of guitars in Argentina I just wonder.


----------



## skinhead

No man, i didn't see an ignitor here. What i wanted to say that i like the shape of the guitar, and the color too. I don't know the sound, i only just listen the sound on the nevermore songs, but are processed the guitars.


----------



## Hexer

are there even any production Ignitors? I'm under the impression that its only available through the custom-shop (like the Stealth)


----------



## Seedawakener

Hexer said:


> are there even any production Ignitors? I'm under the impression that its only available through the custom-shop (like the Stealth)



Exactly. Its a shame since its their nicest design IMO.


----------



## Universe74

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Did you remove the mirror pickguard?



You betcha.


----------



## Hexer

here is my 7620 and my rig at our rehearsal-room yesterday. sorry for bad quallity pic but the lighting in that room is no good for taking pics






notice my bit of customisation on the Powerball  

the Winston cab isnt mine and I dont use it because I dont trust any of the equipment in our shitty rehearsal-room. things that are left there have a habit of breaking and I dont want to fuck up my amps output section by running it through a broken cab. 

sidenote: both of us guitarguys had our full rigs with us for the first time yesterday. DAMN what a difference it makes!!!! ENGL Powerball + ENGL E530 =     everything sounded tighter, heavier, clearer and it was LOUDER so pretty much more of everything thats good


----------



## zimbloth

Mmmmm... creamy ENGL goodness.


----------



## Carrion

ENGL = instant win at life


----------



## Ror3h

^ agreed


----------



## Shawn

zimbloth said:


> Mmmmm... creamy ENGL goodness.



 Nice 7620 too.


----------



## Ryan

Man i'd love an ENGL... There's a couple other things i'd probably buy first though..


----------



## Steve

Stickied.


----------



## Shawn

Nice work, Steve! 

I gotta snap some more pics here, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## zimbloth

^


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


>



You're not helping my GAS here, Ryan. 

God, I have to get another UV777BK....sometime soon. 

I just love chrome hardware too. Oh, and nice choice of strings too.


----------



## Ryan

DAddario, balls out baby!


----------



## Shawn

I noticed that. Good choice of strings!


----------



## zimbloth

Shawn theres a guy on jemsite selling his UV for $850.


----------



## Shawn

zimbloth said:


> Shawn theres a guy on jemsite selling his UV for $850.



With a Lo Pro? Actually, I think I saw that one. I wish I had $850.


----------



## Ryan

yah he's selling it here now too i think..


----------



## Shawn

I'd have to get rid of one of my 7620s and my Schecter C-1 Elite but I thought about it....I don't want to get rid of any of my guitars. I already did that with my old 1998 UV777BK and I regret it. Never will I ever get rid of any of my guitars. One day, I will have enough cash to get one. One day.


----------



## Ryan

^ thats what i do now. I grew tired of saying "Oh, i _used_ to have one of those, and _used_ to have one of these..." Plus i miss the guitars after theyre gone. =(


----------



## zimbloth

Shawn said:


> I'd have to get rid of one of my 7620s and my Schecter C-1 Elite but I thought about it....I don't want to get rid of any of my guitars. I already did that with my old 1998 UV777BK and I regret it. Never will I ever get rid of any of my guitars. One day, I will have enough cash to get one. One day.



Yeah but then youd have a UV7BK, UV7PWH, UV777BK... who would even need an RG7620 or Schecter 6-string with that lineup? Oh well, whatever makes ya happy


----------



## skinhead

^ Yeah Nick, you'r right on what are you saying, but yout guitars are YOUR guitars, i don't like to sell mine ones.

BTW Shawn you need a swirl UV, and i need some more UV's and a new 8.


----------



## Shawn

I don't think i'll ever own a UVMC as much as I want to. Too costly. My next one will be a UV777BK. 

Some more pics of my sevens to come. Everybody else, post up!


----------



## DangerousTacos

Somewhat noticable. It's a Ibanez RG2077XL. Actual pictures coming soon enough.

I think I've already posted pictures of it now that I think of it.. but oh well.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's a pretty interesting effect.


----------



## metalfiend666

Very cool picture. How'd you get that effect?


----------



## Ryan

->





Its called the "CutOut" effect in PS.


----------



## DangerousTacos

I messed around with the cut out filter in photoshop, along with a few other things.

Anyways, here she is in all her glory.


----------



## Shawn

Cool, Ryan! 

Some more random pics I took, enjoy~

Just to show you how beat my first 7 is, i've had this guitar for nearly 9 years and it's been arctic white for 5 years now and it's been through alot even since then.
















Nice little ding on the lower horn~






You can see here where I had put epoxy to hold the strap button in back in 1999 after my stage accident (damn DiMarzio cliplock strap. )~






The back, more dings too. 





















My UV7BK~
















A pic of me playing the RG~






Now the S~


----------



## Shawn

[action=Shawn]waits for D-EJ915 to post some random pics of his sexy H-207.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, just for you I took some...not the greatest but w/e:


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, just for you I took some...not the greatest but w/e:



Nice shots. I've been eyeing ebay for a few weeks now. I want one of these if I can get one cheap...we'll see. I still have yet to see one that is as beautiful as yours though.


----------



## zimbloth

Shawn, those 2 UVs are so beautiful. I want my old UV7BK bad so bad.


----------



## Ryan

zimbloth said:


> Shawn, those 2 UVs are so beautiful. I want my old UV7BK bad so bad.


----------



## Shawn

Thanks guys. If I had 2, Nick, i'd totally trade you for your Carvin 7.


----------



## TMM

Shawn, I think you really need to put a matching blue (or tortoise blue?) pickguard on that white RG. It would complete it.


----------



## Aaron

just wait till my custom rg7 is complete, i still have to buy an EMG and strings
but thats about it, and im covering it in woodland camo tape, you know that 
tape hunters tape up there rifles in, but i might take out the lo-trs and replace it with an edge pro, ill have pics when it is complete.


----------



## Shawn

TMM said:


> Shawn, I think you really need to put a matching blue (or tortoise blue?) pickguard on that white RG. It would complete it.



I thought about putting a pickguard but I decided not to. I think im going to replace the blue knobs with black ones (strat style knobs like I have on my GN).


----------



## B Lopez

Good call going without the pickguard


----------



## Shawn

Well, i've had the guitar for 9 years now and i've had several pickguards on it before (never screwed one in though ) and I figure it looks better without one. I already have 2 UVs with pickguards anyhow so.


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> Reading this thread, I find I really want a 7620GN.

























































By the way, the date is wrong on those pics. They were taken tonight.


----------



## Ror3h

Mmmmmm UV7BK's are gorgeous, ONE day I will own one....


----------



## Memq

Shawn said:


> By the way, the date is wrong on those pics. They were taken tonight.



just 1 word: SEXY!


----------



## eleven59

Well, my 7's in there with the others.


----------



## Brett89

A few from Trey's guitars (from Morbid Angel)... which one do you like?

At the first pic, on the right side, is that a 7620GN??? I like the finish of it, it some kind of satin dark grey? 

If you don't see the pices (I'm sure I did something wrong) then here's the links:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...riendID=99179715&albumID=0&imageID=1919906561
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...riendID=99179715&albumID=0&imageID=1919894728


----------



## Hexer

you cant link pics on myspace-profiles like that

1. you need to be logged in on myspace to be able to few them
2. the profile you are linking to is set to private which means you must also be a friend of the owner of that profile to be able to few it


----------



## Brett89

Hexer said:


> you cant link pics on myspace-profiles like that
> 
> 1. you need to be logged in on myspace to be able to few them
> 2. the profile you are linking to is set to private which means you must also be a friend of the owner of that profile to be able to few it



AAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Brett89

Ok, I hope this works... sooo this are Trey's guitars...

Same question... which on do you like ,and on the first pic on the right, what kind of Ibi is that? And what type of finish is that cuz I like it, satin dark grey or what?


----------



## Hexer

hmm, I think I'd take the UV 

dont worry, we all have to learn the rules of picture-posting at some point


----------



## Carrion

Brett89 said:


> Ok, I hope this works... sooo this are Trey's guitars...
> 
> Same question... which on do you like ,and on the first pic on the right, what kind of Ibi is that? And what type of finish is that cuz I like it, satin dark grey or what?



Rofl @ Trey's Instagib Ironbird. That guy is so cool.


----------



## metalfiend666

Brett89 said:


> Ok, I hope this works... sooo this are Trey's guitars...
> 
> Same question... which on do you like ,and on the first pic on the right, what kind of Ibi is that? And what type of finish is that cuz I like it, satin dark grey or what?


 
It looks like an Iron Pewter RG7620 to me. It was a special colour for GC or Sam Ash I think. Someone here has one I think.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

metalfiend666 said:


> It looks like an Iron Pewter RG7620 to me. It was a special colour for GC or Sam Ash I think. Someone here has one I think.



pewter grey, actually.....i traded mine to musicboyy for his Blackjack about a month ago.


----------



## Mr. S

is that a roland GK on the 7620 too? thats pretty cool, i didnt know you could get them for sevens


----------



## eleven59

Mr. S said:


> is that a roland GK on the 7620 too? thats pretty cool, i didnt know you could get them for sevens



You can't, but you can pick either the top or bottom 6 strings and use those.


----------



## bluevoodoo

My Schecter C7 Hellraiser with the EMG 707's that I removed since then and replaced the bridge pu with a Lundgren M7


----------



## Shawn

Brett89 said:


> Ok, I hope this works... sooo this are Trey's guitars...
> 
> Same question... which on do you like ,and on the first pic on the right, what kind of Ibi is that? And what type of finish is that cuz I like it, satin dark grey or what?








I've always liked Trey's arsenal. He's got some nice guitars there, I've always dug his red Ironbird too. Funny though, when I saw Morbid Angel in July 1994, he had a UV7PWH and his Hamer custom V. I just thought it was rare to see him with a PWH which I thought was very cool. Since then, I told myself the PWH is what I want and finally in March of 2005, I got one from Rich. Trey has always been an inspiration to me.


----------



## skinhead

This are my 7's, cause i have the catalog


----------



## Coiso

here is my seven






my seven with my other schecter





a few others





my 6 string bass





i have no good pics of the ibanez or the takamine, so...





and the vintage (1965) one





there are a few more over at the studio and reharsal room, will post pic when available.


----------



## Seedawakener

that vintage one is fucking ugly.  

I like your Blackjack tho!


----------



## skattabrain

Coiso said:


> my 6 string bass



nice choice for a bass, my brother plays the exact same bass in a 5 string ... those long scale btbs are awesome ... really surprised they aren't more popular. they are a bassist's bass ... they're huge and wide ... nice.


----------



## Hexer

skinhead said:


> This are my 7's, cause i have the catalog



 DAMN! I didnt realise how many guitars I have then


----------



## D-EJ915

Click for a bigger one:


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> Click for a bigger one:



I still haven't seen one as nice as yours, Jeff.  That is just too beautiful.


----------



## D-EJ915

The quality isn't the greatest because somehow all but 2 light bulbs have burnt out of my lamp :/

I was playing it through my Randall earlier too, trying to make a video with the camera (sound was horrible, computers too loud) but I had a great time playing it, it actually sounded pretty righteous through it.


----------



## Shawn

There's not a single scratch or ding on that beautiful guitar is there?

It's perfect!


----------



## Leon




----------



## D-EJ915

IT'S THE LEONATOR! and his black & white guitar ov d00m!


----------



## Mastodon

Coiso said:


> here is my seven
> 
> 
> and the vintage (1965) one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are a few more over at the studio and reharsal room, will post pic when available.



That is freaking awesome. Do you know what brand it is?


----------



## nikt

Mastodon said:


> That is freaking awesome. Do you know what brand it is?



looks like Yamaha for me


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## DangerousTacos

Those are some sexy guitars, Allen Garrow! Especially the first and third ones.


...can you post more pics of the first one?


----------



## Seedawakener

That purple RG looks amazing! Is it the old 1527?


----------



## Allen Garrow

Seedawakener said:


> That purple RG looks amazing! Is it the old 1527?



Yes it's an '04,,, the first one is actually a '04 as well. It was just custom painted.



DangerousTacos said:


> Those are some sexy guitars, Allen Garrow! Especially the first and third ones.
> 
> 
> ...can you post more pics of the first one?



Certainly.......





















~A


----------



## Sebastian

Great paint man !!! a true chameleon


----------



## D-EJ915

chameleon paint! sweetness!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Thank you, thank you,,,this one may be going up for grabs 

~A


----------



## Shawn

Nice job on the paint, Allen! That looks hot. For some reason, when I first saw that, I told myself that royal blue looked a little different on that guitar, no wonder, you had it refinished.  Very nice though. Nice collection you have going too.


----------



## Coiso

nikt said:


> looks like Yamaha for me



yes it is!

it's a 1965 sg5-a yamaha.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Allen Garrow said:


> Thank you, thank you,,,this one may be going up for grabs
> 
> ~A



  you must really need the money or have raelly bad GAS i would never sell this guitar

but if you reallllly have to shoot me a PM i would definitely sell any of mine to buy this.


----------



## Shawn

[action=Shawn]waits for Ryan to post pics of his UV777BK with cool new knobs.[/action]


----------



## Ryan

Shawn said:


> [action=Shawn]waits for Ryan to post pics of his UV777BK with cool new knobs.[/action]



I want diggin around on an old HD and found some pics of my old UV7BK!
This'll have to hold you over until i get my camera some batteries:







Kitty like.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa man you look way better now than you did back then, congrats, lol.


----------



## Shawn

Nice BKs, Ryan. You had 2? Damn!


----------



## Ryan

lol lemmie work some resize magic there:






and @ jeff  
@ shawn, the one on the right was mine, the one on the left was my roommate's.


----------



## Shawn

Well, they're both very nice. So where'd it go? You sell it? Anyhow, you need another one in your collection. 

Oh, and Jeff, Happy 8000th post by the way.


----------



## Naren

Ryan said:


> I want diggin around on an old HD and found some pics of my old UV7BK!
> This'll have to hold you over until i get my camera some batteries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty like.



That cat looks like it's lazily trying to destroy your guitar.  "I think I'll scratch this up just for fun."


----------



## Shawn

That would suck. As much as I love my cat, i'd be pissed at him if he scratched up my UV7BK.


----------



## Ryan

@ Naren - lol yah that cat had a problem with knocking shit over. She'd like paw at things until they dropped off the counter. And then when they finally hit the ground she'd be like "What?"

@Shawn - yah i sold it a loooong time ago. i really wish i hadn't cause all it needed was a good setup. it made chinky noises when i palm muted and pissed me off, all it needed was a trem adjustment and a little more bow in the neck. I snagged it up on ebay for like $700. It was a total player too. I guess i didnt deserve it back then. O well, maybe one day when you get sick of your UV7BK you can sell it to me LOL. sound good?



D-EJ915 said:


> whoa man you look way better now than you did back then, congrats, lol.


i used to have long hair back then


----------



## QuarkSoup

It still has the stock pickups but they are about to be changed.


----------



## Ryan

^ nice. what are ya sticking in there?


----------



## QuarkSoup

Some of the guys on the board suggested the Duncan JB/Jazz set, being that I mainly play southern metal.


----------



## Ryan

Hrm maybe. I havent played too many Duncans though. Im a EMG/Dimarzio dude myself. ;D


----------



## noodles

I really, really miss that green one.


----------



## QuarkSoup

Ryan said:


> Hrm maybe. I havent played too many Duncans though. Im a EMG/Dimarzio dude myself. ;D



Not to get off topic, but what would you recommend? 

Now, to stay on topic, here's another pic.


----------



## Ryan

lol

i havent heard your music style so its hard to say. check my sig if you wanna hear dimazrios and emgs.

picage:


----------



## metalfiend666

noodles said:


> I really, really miss that green one.


 
What happens to it after it's done the show rounds? Any chance you could buy it from Rob?


----------



## noodles

metalfiend666 said:


> What happens to it after it's done the show rounds? Any chance you could buy it from Rob?



I'm not sure what he has planned for it. I wouldn't mind having a shot at buying it. Of course, Mike would probably steal it from me. 

It's actually a similar situation to a girl I dated a few years back. She was visiting from Ireland for the summer, and we hit it off right away. I knew she was going to leave in three months, but that didn't stop me from getting attached. Kinda like that guitar.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan, when I get my hands on a super MINT UV7BK (1990-1991) with absolutely no blems, perfect, flawless, sexy condition, never been played, etc, etc, i'll sell you mine. 

If that happened though, i'd have to steal the neck plate . I love the serial number. 913373 (91, the year my bro graduated, 33 is how old he'd be in 2006 when I acquired the guitar, and 73 is the year he was born). 

Nice group pic. Where's the UV777BK with the sexy knobs?


----------



## Carrion

Shawn said:


> Ryan, when I get my hands on a super MINT UV7BK (1990-1991) with absolutely no blems, perfect, flawless, sexy condition, never been played, etc, etc, i'll sell you mine.
> 
> If that happened though, i'd have to steal the neck plate . I love the serial number. 913373 (91, the year my bro graduated, 33 is how old he'd be in 2006 when I acquired the guitar, and 73 is the year he was born).
> 
> Nice group pic. Where's the UV777BK with the sexy knobs?



Haha, 1337, that's golden.


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> lol
> 
> i havent heard your music style so its hard to say. check my sig if you wanna hear dimazrios and emgs.
> 
> picage:



Jeez, dude, how many sevens do you own?


----------



## Ryan

rg7420user said:


> Jeez, dude, how many sevens do you own?



5 ;D






@ Shawn - haha imma hold you to that when that day comes man!

Here ya go man!

That upper horn isnt scratched, i dont know what the hell the camera sees that i dont... Looks like chocolate er something 





I thought this one came out kinda cool:






And the knobs lol:


----------



## Leon

i still think the tuners on RG-XMAS look cool


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

dude string your guitars up correctly man! magical


----------



## Ryan

haha i like how some of your strings have like a half a wrap around the posts there


----------



## D-EJ915

too many wraps and you get slippage, man!

lol you should see my H-207, I didn't inted to do it this way but it just happened hahaha.






funny thing is, my guitars never go out of tune because of me playing them...only the extremely inconsistent temperatures in my room throws them out


----------



## Shawn

Carrion said:


> Haha, 1337, that's golden.



 9*1337*3 

Here's another random pic of my 9*1337*3~






Ryan, those knobs on your UV777BK absolutely RULE!


----------



## Ryan

damnit shawn! gimmie!


----------



## Shawn

By the way, I noticed, we both have 5 7s. 

And they're Ibanez.


----------



## Ryan

cause we be ballin'


----------



## D-EJ915

hahahah shawn are you serious that's your SN? lmfao  that's golden


----------



## Buzz762

Leon said:


> i still think the tuners on RG-XMAS look cool



They look they are photoshopped onto it.


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


> hahahah shawn are you serious that's your SN? lmfao  that's golden



 I know, it's badass. Rich is the man!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Ryan said:


> 5 ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Shawn - haha imma hold you to that when that day comes man!
> 
> Here ya go man!
> 
> That upper horn isnt scratched, i dont know what the hell the camera sees that i dont... Looks like chocolate er something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this one came out kinda cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the knobs lol:



Dude those fukin' knobs rock on the BK! Where did you get them?
~A


----------



## nurg

cheap, great look, great life performance 
www.embers-fire.de


----------



## Ryan

Buzz762 said:


> They look they are photoshopped onto it.













;D



AllenGarrow said:


> Dude those fukin' knobs rock on the BK! Where did you get them?



Guitar Parts Depot


----------



## Rick

I'll have to hit up the Depot sometime.


----------



## g3rmanium




----------



## OzzyC

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915

dang dude you pick far up the strings, lol!


----------



## Brett89

Allen Garrow said:


> Yes it's an '04,,, the first one is actually a '04 as well. It was just custom painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~A




Could you tell me what's the name of this stlye of painting? Or it's realy called chameleon?


----------



## Allen Garrow

The paint is a Flip flop or color shift. Dupont calls it Chroma-lusion, the color would be called Chameleon greens to purple. However this guitar was actually a "great experiment".lol..... The front is painted with the Chameleon green/purple then lightly bursted with "moss green pearl" over the chameleon. The back was painted with the same moss green pearl, except it was applied over Black, which gave an actual dark green with alot of tiny color specs within the green spectrum.
Now the sides are a trip. First off the entire guitar prior to finish colors was base coated black. When you add pearl colors or flip flops to base you get the wild effects. The sides both had over spray from the top and back, which give it a very interesting base. There was base black of course, then chroma, and some green pearl. The sides were then sprayed with the green pearl and the entire guitar was cleared with Dupont Poly. Holy shit,,, when we took that thing into the sun light it amazed everyone,,, especially the Dupont rep ( Dale ) who came in to see what the hell we were up to...lol.

I've tried to capture the colors on camera but just can't. The sides are just exploding with crazy tiny little sparkles in brilliant green, purple, blue, reds...... The mixture was insane, I left the trem cavity with it's stock paint ( cosmic blue ) just for reference,,,, I had to keep just a little something of what it used to be. I originally intended to just put flames on it,,, and well it got out of hand. I'm thinking about trading it for a 1527RB or a players condition UV and going back into the booth....
~A


----------



## Ryan

all of them are here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16065&page=6


----------



## Shawn

g3rmanium said:


>



Very nice! 

Ryan, that finish is holding up nicely, it looks awesome. You should put some white pickups in it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Shawn said:


> You should put some white pickups in it.



WHITE pickups?


----------



## Ryan

g3rmanium said:


> WHITE pickups?



You'll learn later that Shawn is a white guitar fiend. ;D 

(and he should sell me his UV7BK since it's not white, and use the money on one of Rich's clean ass UVPWH's..)


----------



## Infused1

Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters


----------



## metalfiend666

That Schecter is stunning!


----------



## D-EJ915

dude that schecter is amazing


----------



## InTheRavensName

D-EJ...how does your ESP V play? I'm thinking of picking one up!


----------



## Sebastian

Really nice schecter


----------



## Carrion

That Schecter is amazing, how much did it set you back?


----------



## Pauly

Holy shit that's a nice Schecter!


----------



## D-EJ915

InTheRavensName said:


> D-EJ...how does your ESP V play? I'm thinking of picking one up!


mine's okay, it's kind of beat up so it's not the greatest, both of my other guitars are much better. I'm actually trying to replace it.


----------



## HighGain510

Infused1 said:


> Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters



Damn, nice! If only Schecter would make their normal guitars look like that without a huge pricetag! That is one hot guitar!


----------



## Brett89

it's just a dream... but what do you think about this?


----------



## eaeolian

Infused1 said:


> Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters



Very nice. I'll bet that hurt.


----------



## eaeolian

Brett89 said:


> it's just a dream... but what do you think about this?



Interesting, but why the topmount jack?


----------



## Brett89

eaeolian said:


> Interesting, but why the topmount jack?



I don't know... I think it looks cool 

...maybe an Ibanez S style recessed jack would be better


----------



## Seedawakener

Infused1 said:


> Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters



Are you fucking serious? You are the owner of that Schecter?!  That finish is totally unbelievable. I envy you!


----------



## eaeolian

Brett89 said:


> I don't know... I think it looks cool
> 
> ...maybe an Ibanez S style recessed jack would be better



I just hate topmount jacks, but, hey, if you like it...


----------



## noodles

Infused1 said:


> Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters



That is the nicest Schecter 007 I have ever seen.


----------



## Infused1

It didnt set me back as much as some would think. The list on it was $4600 or something like that and I paid $2400. This was the 3rd 7 string custom shop guitar I had schecter make for me so I think the Dealer gave me a better price on it because every guitar I order I order through them. I had 2 USA Avenger 7's made for me but sold one to help fund this so I just have the 2 schecter 7 strings now. I played on a Sunset USA Custom in Hollywood and that guitar was amazing in fit build and playability, so I decided It was Schecter USA! I made the jump to 7 strings about 7 years ago. 



Carrion said:


> That Schecter is amazing, how much did it set you back?


----------



## noodles

You have two USA Schecters? Yep, I hate you now.


----------



## nikt

amazing looking guitar!!!

what pickups are those??


----------



## Seedawakener

Yes.... you ARE going to post pics of the other schecter...


----------



## Infused1

Heres a picture of my first custom shop Avenger, Hard to get the color right in the lighting I have . I had it matched to an old Ibanez SM9 pedal. The color is exactly like the SM9 pedals.


----------



## Infused1

nikt said:


> amazing looking guitar!!!
> 
> what pickups are those??



THey are the Tom ANderson 7 String pickups. Both guitars have the coil tap, I only like the neck pickup in the single coil stage, I love the bridge pickup both ways. Im thinking of getting some Rio Grandes for the Avenger though, the neck scale on the Avenger is only a 25.5, my 007 is a 26.5 scale and the Tom Andersons sound better on the 007. I think the longer scale on the 007 has something to do with that.


----------



## noodles

Infused1 said:


> Im thinking of getting some Rio Grandes for the Avenger though, the neck scale on the Avenger is only a 25.5, my 007 is a 26.5 scale and the Tom Andersons sound better on the 007. I think the longer scale on the 007 has something to do with that.



*Please* let me know if you decide to get rid of those Anderson pickups.


----------



## Infused1

noodles said:


> *Please* let me know if you decide to get rid of those Anderson pickups.


 Yeah if I decide to change the pickups I will see. I always keep parts that I could possibly use. Im working on another project here is the design. I was thinking of using these for this concept Im working on.


----------



## Shawn

Infused1 said:


> Im new here, but here is one of my Schecters



Welcome!  That's a very nice Schecter you have there too. 

Ryan, although you're right about me liking white guitars, I can't get rid of my UV7BK. I love it to death.


----------



## Sebastian

The headstock on your design.. is really .. original


----------



## kovachian

I'm not sure if I posted these pics in this thread before. It has nowhere near the bling factor of that Schecter but it's still a pretty girl to me.


----------



## Adamh1331

I want a carvin so bad now.....


----------



## Shawn

kovachian said:


> I'm not sure if I posted these pics in this thread before. It has nowhere near the bling factor of that Schecter but it's still a pretty girl to me.



Beautiful Carvin!


----------



## Sebastian

Really nice


----------



## Ryan

I was making some avatars for ss.org and these rad ass pics of RGXMAS came out. Thought i'd share at 1024 for yous guys.


----------



## Rick

Is it Christmas time already, Ryan?


----------



## Blexican

Here's me with my 7, the Revengaaaaaah!!!!! *cue cheesy 80's vocals*







World's dirtiest carpet by the way  






Here's one of my cheap ESP M-50 (got it for nothin' and it's not too bad)






And my favorite pic






Sleepbanging FTW!!!


----------



## Rick

So metal, he headbangs in his sleep.


----------



## D-EJ915

looks like you let out a rank fart and it blew your hair away


----------



## Blexican

Hahahaha like standing between two passing trains next to a sewer line


----------



## Shawn

Cool pics, Amir!


----------



## JMad81

Heres my pair of sevens:


----------



## Ryan

That H307 is teh sexy man.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah, what Ryan said!!!   

Btw, OT... Ryan did you JUST become a mod? I don't remember seeing that icon below your name before? Congrats!


----------



## Sebastian

Nice .. Nice


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

great ryan, just what i need, one more guy to yell at me!! congrats man


----------



## 7slinger

JMad81 said:


> Heres my pair of sevens:



binding looks alot darker on the 307...nice gits


----------



## Stretchnutz

7slinger said:


> binding looks alot darker on the 307...nice gits




OH MY!! 
Dude, I love tha color!
They look lovely


----------



## D-EJ915

the natural binding on the H-307 is darker because it's Mahogany, which is darker than Ash.


----------



## Shawn

JMad81 said:


> Heres my pair of sevens:



Very nice!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Sebastian

Great Ibanez - looks awesome (ofcourse the C.O.W.7 OWNS IT .. but still a great guitar  )


----------



## Rick

Love that S.


----------



## Sebastian

rg7420user said:


> Love that S.



The finish is truly awesome


----------



## RXTN

Here's my Ibanez RG2027XVV:


----------



## Shawn

RXTN said:


> Here's my Ibanez RG2027XVV:



Beautiful guitar. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sebastian

Welcome !!!

Trule Beautiful guitar


----------



## Seedawakener

I decided to post some more pics... 










And one that has already been posted. Its cool anyway.


----------



## Memq

>


sexy as HELL!


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


>



The one on the right looks very tasty.


----------



## technomancer

RXTN said:


>



Why is it every time I see that control layout I think the outside knob and the three way switch should be reversed?

BTW Welcome RXTN 

Seed: Nice Schecter collection


----------



## Seedawakener

g3rmanium said:


> The one on the right looks very tasty.



It is tasty.


----------



## g3rmanium

Seedawakener said:


> It is tasty.



Chocolate?


----------



## RXTN

Thank you all! I feel very welcome now. I'm about to buy myself another 7 stringer: Ibanez S7320:


----------



## Rick

Man, how many people on here already have the S7320?


----------



## RXTN

rg7420user said:


> Man, how many people on here already have the S7320?



I guess no-one yet, it's this years model. I'm gonna be the first one in my city!!


----------



## Donnie

RXTN said:


> I guess no-one yet, it's this years model.





























I do, Metal Ken and one other person on here(that I know of) has one. And Shannon has one on order.


----------



## metalfiend666

It's starting to be a requirement of being a Mod to own an S7 I think  I'm planning on getting one too as soon as I can get the funds together. Then again I could've bought one for what my frankenstrat cost me


----------



## Bassies7string

Donnie said:


> I do, Metal Ken and one other person on here(that I know of) has one. And Shannon has one on order.



That would be me


----------



## telecaster90

Me jammin out at a costume party with a friend of mine. I look so strung out


----------



## Shawn

Donnie, great pics! Nice to see them in this thread too.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

telecaster90 said:


> Me jammin out at a costume party with a friend of mine. I look so strung out



costume party eh? then why is the other guitarrist dressed normally?  
Either way... sick 80's pants


----------



## crayzee

Just played the S7 today, through an ENGL Invader, verrrry tasty combo...for real, very nice and smooth playing guitar, though I wouldn't trade it for my Schecter (now that I got used to the fat neck...). But it made me think about my next investment, I already have an older S-Model, but only a six stringer, still one of the nicest guitars I've ever had. And that 7 String-Version had all that plus the 7th String...hmmm....damn GAS.


----------



## Ryan

Damnit! I wanna try an Invader! :/


----------



## RXTN

Man that S7 looks awesom. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Shawn

Some more I took today. Just for Ryan.


----------



## djpharoah

Shawn your killing me with that uv - that thing is freaking gorgeous. 

Im pretty sure Ryan hates you at this point.


----------



## Shawn

Sorry. I guess I got carried away today with taking some pics. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=24633


----------



## Metal Ken

Yep, it sure is nice to have one of those ;D


----------



## Shawn

I actually want another one...since they are so badass. The best playing guitar I have ever owned.


----------



## Michael

Shawn, my birthday isn't too far away. Gimme a guitar? 

Haha, here are a couple random pics of mine.


----------



## Ryan

Shawn only takes these pics cause he knows he's gonna end up selling it to me anyways. [/jedimindtrick]

@ Mike - You have a knack for taking killer guitar pics man. You should share some more with us more often


----------



## D-EJ915

man that COW is smex, too bad it's 25.5" scale :/


----------



## Snake Doctor

Not as nice (or as shiny ) as that COW, but it was all my current financial state would allow.

Nethertheless my X2N and AN7 are on their way,so it should be sounding a lot less like ass, and a lot more like awesome any day now.


----------



## Michael

Nice, I used to have an X2N7 in my RG1527. Sounded amazing. 

I see you're from Melbourne.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Shawn said:


> Some more I took today. Just for Ryan.



Shawn that is cruel as hell bro! I would give you my chameleon RG and my 7421 for that sweet S.O.B.

~A


----------



## Shawn

Snake Doctor said:


> Not as nice (or as shiny ) as that COW, but it was all my current financial state would allow.
> 
> Nethertheless my X2N and AN7 are on their way,so it should be sounding a lot less like ass, and a lot more like awesome any day now.



Nice! I've never seen one in that finish. Very nice. 

Mike, your COW is very sleek too.


----------



## B Lopez

Mawdyson said:


>



This pic has me on the edge of buying one


----------



## le_ackt

Here's my 007 Elite  

^^ And the line up of my Gears below 

















The current inventory 
 ^^


----------



## djpharoah

Like the Skyline GTR stickers. Adds a nice touch.


----------



## Shawn

Nice collection!


----------



## Snake Doctor

B Lopez said:


> This pic has me on the edge of buying one



Me too! Wen't down to billy hydes this morning and they had the sixer version there, looked rad as in person.

Gotta decide whether i wan't a six, or another 7.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mark. A

It's not a 7 but what the hell


----------



## Ryan

Damned nice! Looks like its waiting to be shredded upon.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude mark post in the right thread!!! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=21435&highlight=random


----------



## Mark. A

Here's one of my old 7's, modded it out, was cool and stuff...


----------



## VforVendetta00

my 7620, which i really don't play but somehow i can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## B Lopez

Wow, that one's cool, V.

Id consider buying it if you do decide to let it go


----------



## donnyb373

B Lopez said:


> Wow, that one's cool, V.
> 
> Id consider buying it if you do decide to let it go




so would i hit meup with a pm if you do sell her


----------



## VforVendetta00

well, if u guys do want it then make me an offer i can't refuse.


----------



## Ravelle17

My Blackjack:


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Shawn

Welcome, Nick P. That's a nice Blackjack you have there. I always thought they were the sexiest Schecter 7s. Cool pics. 

B Lopez, nice Washburn 7!


----------



## B Lopez

Thanks!
Now to test out my new camera-phones capabilites-The MH-307 
Little blurry but whatever, its a phone 






Hopefully this one's better!


----------



## metalfiend666

Very nice


----------



## Shawn

B Lopez said:


> Thanks!
> Now to test out my new camera-phones capabilites-The MH-307
> Little blurry but whatever, its a phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one's better!


 Wow! That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude if your washburn plays better, get a fret job because that beast is smexayyy


----------



## B Lopez

Thanks for the love 


D-EJ915 said:


> dude if your washburn plays better, get a fret job because that beast is smexayyy



Im thinking I will.

BUT-

The local guy said $175 for leveling + full setup. Kinda steep, but Ive never had any work like that done to my guitars so I dunno.

Is that a fair price?


----------



## D-EJ915

I dunno man, I think it is kind of steep, but then again I got mine done right after I bought the guitar so it wouldn't really be the same. For that price you might as well get some XJ frets put on there  my only beef with my H-207, otherwise it's amazing.


----------



## B Lopez

I talked about a refret, but he said it wouldnt be worth it because they'd have to re-bind it among other things.

They werent thrilled that it was a neckthru either.


----------



## D-EJ915

these guys are some dumb assholes, you don't have to take off the binding, you just snip the tang at both ends of the fret.


----------



## B Lopez

Hmm.

Ill mention that next time I pay that store a visit. Id really like XJs on it.

But then I dont want my guitar to be their guniea pig.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd ask somebody else for a quote man


----------



## Michael

Me with my old 1527.


----------



## nyck

Miss it?


----------



## Michael

Maybe now and then. But my COW keeps me company.


----------



## Shawn

I had no idea you got rid of it, Michael.......actually, I totally forgot you had one of those 1527s.


----------



## technomancer

B Lopez said:


> Thanks for the love
> 
> 
> Im thinking I will.
> 
> BUT-
> 
> The local guy said $175 for leveling + full setup. Kinda steep, but Ive never had any work like that done to my guitars so I dunno.
> 
> Is that a fair price?



That's robbery... granted things are more expensive where you are, but I had a fret level and polish, new tuners and new pickups intalled, and a setup on my old RG7321 for half of what you were quoted...


----------



## B Lopez

Daaang. I wish I could just send the neck to your guy, but thats just not possible 

Ive been searching around and got pretty much nothing. Lots of reccomendations back to that one particular shop, or to other places ~1 hour away. I live in a city of nearly a million people and god knows how many instrument shops; and theres just a handfull of shops that are willing to do repairs.


----------



## metalfiend666

B Lopez said:


> I talked about a refret, but he said it wouldnt be worth it because they'd have to re-bind it among other things.
> 
> They werent thrilled that it was a neckthru either.


 
Take it somewhere else. Anyone that says you need to rebind a bound fretboard after a refret doesn't know how to refret a guitar.


----------



## soldierkahn

Ill take better ones when my 1077XL gets in






theres a better one of my 7321


----------



## Rick

Yeah, take a pic of it so you can remember what it looks like after I buy it from you.


----------



## B Lopez

metalfiend666 said:


> Take it somewhere else. Anyone that says you need to rebind a bound fretboard after a refret doesn't know how to refret a guitar.



I found a guy who knows what he's doing, but its still $300  Better than the $475 others asked. But still I only paid 400 for the guitar


----------



## Allen Garrow

B Lopez said:


> I found a guy who knows what he's doing, but its still $300  Better than the $475 others asked. But still I only paid 400 for the guitar



I would think of it like this... if you like the guitar and it has mojo,,,then the it's worth every penny, probably even more especially if it's done right! Bro the thrill you'll get when you play that fuk'r for the first time will be life altering....... 

When I find a guitar that has the "Mojo" then that's it. As far as I'm concerned it's a boutique guitar.

~A


----------



## Shawn

Nice collection, Kahn.


----------



## Agrippa

My Framus Camarillo and my Carvin 728.

My best piece of gear:
My Marshall Plexi


----------



## Ryan




----------



## metalfiend666

Agrippa said:


>


  Is that a chrome finish on that?


----------



## Agrippa

Chrome finish it is, yes.


----------



## playstopause

^

Better pics would definitly be appreciated so we could appreciate that finish, wich seems to look pretty good


----------



## Shawn

Agrippa, welcome to the forum and nice guitars. I like that Carvin and I like the chrome finish on the Framus.


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


>



Where did you get your tuners?


----------



## xwmucradiox

20 minutes into the unwrapping process this surfaced from the sea of bubble wrap. That same sea of bubble wrap will accompany my s7420 to Neg's house this weekend.




Dont see these too often anymore




Shit its a Stephen Carpenter 7 string!




Nice piano black with a delicate carve to the top. Those Duncans need to go though. Bareknuckles going in in a few weeks.




Sexy - brought back




Thats quite a row of tuners If I do say so




ESP has been slacking with the pearl logos in recent years. Still one of the nicer touches




Classy carbon fiber nut




Goes well with all this pearl binding. This binding is also on the 6 string and it tends to yellow over time. When I opened my 6 for the first time it was a pure and beautiful white. I hadn't played it in a few months so I pulled it out the other day for a restring and the binding had yellowed slightly to give the guitar more of a classy vintage look than the tuxedo look when it was brand new.




Another shot of the curves




The earliest run of these were signed on the backplate




Upper fret access is great but closer to the LTD models than the 6 string. With the 6 it could have 26 frets and they would be easy access. This neck joint is great but reaching that last stripe beyond the third string is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Ryan

nice one.

@ The Awesomizer - http://members.aol.com/intertunei/LSR.tuners/


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> nice one.
> 
> @ The Awesomizer - http://members.aol.com/intertunei/LSR.tuners/



Man, kinda expensive. I'll have to save a bit, but I'll get those.


----------



## mikernaut

AHH always love the Carpenter Sigs. soo classy looking.

I got LSR tuners on my custom Jackson and I absolutely love them so easy and quick to use. I always end up with messy coils on traditional style tuners.

So with these I dont get that at all . Lace the strings up, pull somewhat tight, turn the LSR's to intially clamp on them. Then a few more turns and its done. They are that simple. 

I'd order them again in a second. Plus I like the look of them they are different.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's a sick sparkle finish man!


----------



## Ryan

Wicked.


----------



## Shawn

Very nice, Mike! Love that metallic blue finish too.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

your from madison?
hmmm.
thats about 2 hours away..............
heres my plan.....use a glass cutter to get in the window.....grab that BEAST and book it.


i wish.
i really like those LSR's im gonna throw some on a 7321.....when i get a 7321 haha!


----------



## Sebastian

My gear ...

Jackson DR7 

Amp... - Behringer V-Tone GM108 ...  






Remember....




Yeah.. i sleep on grass....


----------



## Brett89

I like your Jackson, I have never saw one in Hungary.


----------



## Fantomas

Random pic of my gear






another random pic of my guitar


----------



## T_money419

Here I am playing my seven string in the background. Kinda hard to see.


----------



## xwmucradiox

where?


----------



## skattabrain

kinda hard to see? are you the artist behind "Where's Waldo" or something?



T_money419 said:


> Here I am playing my seven string in the background. Kinda hard to see.


----------



## D-EJ915

"the texas centaur"


----------



## Battousai

Jesus christ I Regret ever finding out this site... now I HAVE to get a 7 stringer...


----------



## Rick

T_money419 said:


> Here I am playing my seven string in the background. Kinda hard to see.



I saw that "horse dude" in Galveston not long ago.


----------



## OzzyC

T_money419 said:


> Here I am playing my seven string in the background. Kinda hard to see.



To the right of the centaur's nipple?


----------



## Ryan

Is that a beer cozy hangin from the belt there?


----------



## Shawn

Fantomas said:


> Random pic of my gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another random pic of my guitar



Man, I love the Blade Gray K7. Very nice!


----------



## martial allart

my new xavier petit signature in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiVq72uads


----------



## shredfreak

Finally got my 7321 finished. Love it


----------



## Randy

martial allart said:


> my new xavier petit signature in action
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiVq72uads



That video?!?!?  

What's the track you're playing?

Edit: I just noticed at the beginning of the track, it says it's your song... WOW.


----------



## playstopause

shredfreak said:


> Finally got my 7321 finished. Love it



Nice!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

so yeah another one jumps on the band wagon...






A little head...?






Btw i've only just joined here


----------



## Fantomas

Shawn said:


> Man, I love the Blade Gray K7. Very nice!



Yeah me too, best money I ever spent.
"funny" thing, I gigged with it for two years and managed to keep it in perfect condition despite messy gigs and transporting it in a 15 year old broken guitar case. I recently quit the band and a week after that I dropped a powersupply on in at home and chipped the paint rather cleanly. When I tried to glue the chip back on the guitar, I glued my fingers together and ruined the chip while getting them free again .



shredfreak said:


> Finally got my 7321 finished. Love it



Dude that's a 7321? Awesome!


----------



## shredfreak

Yup, when i got it stripped i started doubting to paint it white though. Looked pretty sweet aswell like that.


----------



## B Lopez

So what'd you do to cover the dots?


----------



## shredfreak

I scalloped the neck before and 3 or so just broke out of it so i decided to get the other out of it aswell. Closeup there's still a light ring where the dot used to be but nothing that visible


----------



## Shawn

shredfreak said:


> Finally got my 7321 finished. Love it



 Wow. That is sharp. Nicely done!


----------



## Shawn

hmmm_de_hum said:


> so yeah another one jumps on the band wagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little head...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i've only just joined here



Welcome!  Nice S 7320 too, that is badass.


----------



## Sebastian

I'm not a big Ibanez fan.. but man.. those are really NICE!!!


----------



## BryanBuss

My killer new axe 2005 JPM Seven string, fully loaded.






Here along with the others


----------



## metalfiend666

Very nice


----------



## Shawn

BryanBuss said:


> My killer new axe 2005 JPM Seven string, fully loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here along with the others



Nice. I love that color.


----------



## Ryan

nice.


----------



## Sebastian

I never liked John Petrucci.. but his guitar is nice


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

yeah i cant dig those because of the straight non-scarf joint head....theres no angle and the guitar feels so cheap in my hands.


----------



## playstopause

I'd still prefer a maple fingerboard... 
tough it's quite nice like that too 
Good looking guetar.


----------



## G-thang

Hi everyone,

i'm new here, i'll post some of my seven stringies later here.


----------



## DangerousTacos

G-thang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i'm new here, i'll post some of my seven stringies later here.



Your avatar is my phone background


----------



## musicboyy

After a bunch of selling/trading/buying, here is my happy updated family...

The Carvins (DC727c & DC727):





The Schecters (C7, Hellraiser & Blackjack):





The Ibanez (RG1527RB): 





Ah, what the hell...the others (Steinberger Synapse SS-2F, Variax 500 & Variax 705):





And the entire family:


----------



## TheReal7




----------



## D-EJ915

You've got some sick axes, Dan! That blue carvin looks awesome.


----------



## Justin Bailey

shredfreak said:


> Finally got my 7321 finished. Love it



Holy shit do you have anymore pics of that beast? It looks fucking awesome!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

musicboyy said:


> The Schecters (C7, Hellraiser & Blackjack):


this picture amuses me


----------



## musicboyy

WarriorOfMetal said:


> this picture amuses me


Why?



D-EJ915 said:


> You've got some sick axes, Dan! That blue carvin looks awesome.


Thanks! Glad you like 'em.


----------



## Pauly

BryanBuss said:


> My killer new axe 2005 JPM Seven string, fully loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here along with the others



SEXXXXY


----------



## Kamin

My current favorite piece of property:


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

OMG! what is that? 

at first I only say the headstock and I was like OMG its a parker 7


----------



## Kamin

haha...thats my CS-0727....custom built by Shamray Guitars in Moscow. I have to say that I was sceptical at first since their prices are so reasonable, but they really do quality work. It's the best guitar I have ever touched. The customer service has also gotten a lot better as of late.


----------



## D-EJ915

more pics NOW!!!


----------



## Kamin




----------



## D-EJ915

Fuck that is sexy, nice catch man! I looOOOOoove maple fretboards and necks


----------



## playstopause

Maple fretboards FTW!!!


----------



## HighGain510

TheReal7 said:


>



That picture is really cool Scott!


----------



## Slayer89

Here's a shot of my poor man recording rig!







What you can't really see is the Target Karoake mic up to my Laney TT50 in the background.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude, cheap mics = the win
audacity = the win

I like you already


----------



## mnemonic

ah! i can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Shawn

Kamin said:


> My current favorite piece of property:



Very nice!


----------



## Slayer89

D-EJ915 said:


> dude, cheap mics = the win
> audacity = the win
> 
> I like you already



Hooray!

Audacity kicks ass ... especially considering it's free.


----------



## melanynblak

hahaa ha the remonster! that episode was awesome! but ya i love the RG w/ the white pups


----------



## DangerousTacos




----------



## skinhead

QuarkSoup said:


> Not to get off topic, but what would you recommend?
> 
> Now, to stay on topic, here's another pic.



That Avenger it's sweet, congratulations dude! I can't wait to schecter guitars start entering Argentina.


----------



## polarized

wow! nice 7's you guys have..hihihi  here's my 7's together with the other kids...


----------



## Shawn

polarized said:


> wow! nice 7's you guys have..hihihi  here's my 7's together with the other kids...



Nice! I like the Ibanez sixers too, very cool.


----------



## zasam4

nice guitars polarized!


----------



## polarized

hey zasam, please show us your RG7620!!!


----------



## GazPots

Here's a random one i took yesterday of my backup guitar and my rig.


----------



## Shawn

Random pics of my UVs and custom 7620~


----------



## Alex-D33

Shawn said:


> Random pics of my UVs and custom 7620~



I think you should sell your BLACK UV to me Shawn  

I have major FRIGIN gas for one of those beast !!! 

do you have any C.D'S left of your BAND..


----------



## Alex-D33

Shawn said:


> Nice! I like the Ibanez sixers too, very cool.



Nice lineup  
like the Schecter it has cool inlay's on the fret board  
And welcome to the RG1527 FAMILY  
great sixers as well


----------



## DangerousTacos

GazPots said:


> Here's a random one i took yesterday of my backup guitar and my rig.



That wonderful guitar is your BACKUP?! What is your main 7?

I have that same axe... its killer.


----------



## GazPots

DangerousTacos said:


> That wonderful guitar is your BACKUP?! What is your main 7?
> 
> I have that same axe... its killer.




i dont have a decent one by itself so here is a pic from the same bunch as the rg2077xl above.






UV777bk.


Gaz


----------



## DangerousTacos

GazPots said:


> UV777bk.



Haha! I should have figured, its the only guitar (IMO, that is) that could ever replace the 2077 (well, as far as Ibanez goes at least).

Nice rig, and nice guitars.


----------



## HappySinner




----------



## Allen Garrow

Wow,, that 2077 is beautiful! Any chance of trading it off?

~A


----------



## GazPots

Anything in mind?


----------



## Shawn

Very nice 2077 and UV777BK. 

That Ormsby is pretty sweet too.


----------



## B Lopez

That purple one is suh-weet!



GazPots said:


> Here's a random one i took yesterday of my backup guitar and my rig.



That Ibanez is pretty cool. I generally dont like Ibanez but that one grabs me for some reason.


----------



## Rick

I love how the 2077 is your backup. 

Makes me feel great.


----------



## GazPots

How much were the RG2077XL's when they were new?

I only got mine for 300 pounds and it was in mint bar a chip at the jack socket.

I thought that pretty good so i snapped it up.


----------



## metalfiend666

£300?!? You're really lucky to find an RG7620 for that money, let alone an RG2077!


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## GazPots

metalfiend666 said:


> £300?!? You're really lucky to find an RG7620 for that money, let alone an RG2077!




haha, the wonders of ebay never cease.

I also got this as my first 7'er for 150 pounds (cheap yet again) with a dimarzio blaze preloaded in the bridge. Shame the seller never knew it had the pup upgrade or it would have cost more. 

It has one of the meatiest tones ever since the body's about 4 foot thick. 

Epiphone Les Paul 7





Gaz


----------



## Ror3h

GazPots said:


> How much were the RG2077XL's when they were new?
> 
> I only got mine for 300 pounds and it was in mint bar a chip at the jack socket.
> 
> I thought that pretty good so i snapped it up.



You lucky sonofabitch! Thats the same price I paid for my 1527!


----------



## djpharoah

Body shots

















Head shots


----------



## GazPots

Ror3h said:


> You lucky sonofabitch! Thats the same price I paid for my 1527!



What can i say, i'm jammy.


----------



## Shawn

Took this one the other day~






My GN.


----------



## playstopause

GazPots said:


>



This pic makes me want one right now... 
 Mmm... Beefy tone.


----------



## D-EJ915

That looks awesome dude!


----------



## technomancer




----------



## GazPots

Lovely, thats the colour i will get one in myself.

Excellent choice sir.  




As for the les paul having beefy tone? Hell yes!


Gaz


----------



## Bobby

Would post a pic of my RG7620 as well but I sold it. 

I'll never do that again.


----------



## Shawn

Nice M-207. I don't know what it is about those arrow inlays but i've always liked them.


----------



## B Lopez

Sweet LTD dude, that color is pretty cool.


----------



## Bobby

Shawn said:


> Nice M-207. I don't know what it is about those arrow inlays but i've always liked them.




Me as well. 



B Lopez said:


> Sweet LTD dude, that color is pretty cool.



I agree! Now I want a RG7620 in Vampire kiss.


I got a sweat deal on it. I traded a 250 gig HD for it. 
It already had the EMG installed and came with a jazz and the original neck pickup. I prefered the stock neck pickup over the jazz. I really dig the passive and active on the same guitar. 

I post some better pics when it's not rainy outside. Finish looks damn good in natural light.


----------



## 4nkam

Dropped a 707 into my brother's Interceptor  Just gotta get a neck pickup now


----------



## Slayer89

Not the best pic ... but here's my rig. Taken at my last band practice.


----------



## g3rmanium

Slayer89 said:


>



Why the Zombie if you have a channel-switching amp?


----------



## Buzz762

Started him young 

Although I did notice he was using his left hand for quite a bit today..


----------



## TheReal7

Buzz762 said:


> Started him young
> 
> Although I did notice he was using his left hand for quite a bit today..



Great pic!


----------



## Slayer89

g3rmanium said:


> Why the Zombie if you have a channel-switching amp?



It doesn't get quite high enough in the gain department on it's own.

I'm thinking of trading it towards a more high gain, fitting amp once I finish paying it off, heh.


----------



## Shawn

Buzz762 said:


> Started him young
> 
> Although I did notice he was using his left hand for quite a bit today..



Great pic.  He's going to be a shredder when he gets old.


----------



## jaymz_wylde

This is a pic of my first 7,I know it wont be the last...
View attachment 4611


----------



## Leec

My baby. I don't VK is the prettiest (I prefer the look of the black), but this particular one, I dunno. There's just something Right about it. It ties "the room" together.


----------



## jaymz_wylde

pinto79 said:


> It has 25 strings... does that count?



Holy how much does that beast weigh nice axe


----------



## GazPots

Insane Triple neck man.  


Ok heres my other 2 7'ers that i havent shown yet.

RG7321





and an AJ307CENT






Love the acoustic, it rocks so much. Probably gets played more than the 7321 but time will change that when i give it some Dimarzio pups.

 

Gaz


----------



## Memq

what about photoshoped 7's


----------



## Shawn

Leec said:


> My baby. I don't VK is the prettiest (I prefer the look of the black), but this particular one, I dunno. There's just something Right about it. It ties "the room" together.



Nice. I like the sixer too, very nice.


----------



## Shawn

Some random pics of my UV7PWH~


----------



## g3rmanium

Shawn said:


> Some random pics of my UV7PWH~



Mhh....


----------



## -K4G-

white guitars are teh sex.


----------



## nyck

Your UV is amazing shawn!!


----------



## Shawn

Thanks. 

Some more~


----------



## 7even

Hi everyone out there.I´m glad I found "sevenstring.org".It´s just my world  
And here is my baby


----------



## g3rmanium

Mh, sweet.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## jaymz_wylde

Here are some pics of my RG7321
View attachment 4606
View attachment 4607
View attachment 4608


----------



## JoshIsNumber3

My RG 1527











Count them  







those aren't the newest picks, I now have tone zone 7 in the bridge and a blaze 7 in the neck, both knobs are gone so I only mess with volume and tone when I absolutely want to, and there are a few nicks on the bottom towards the jack.


----------



## B Lopez

jaymz_wylde said:


> Here are some pics of my RG7321
> View attachment 4524
> View attachment 4525
> View attachment 4526
> View attachment 4527
> View attachment 4528



Dig the grain on that fretboard


----------



## GiantBaba

I want your guitars so bad Shawn


----------



## ZeroSignal

An excellent choice Josh! Get some D activators in there and your wailing!


----------



## JoshIsNumber3

I actually don't mind the tone zone all that much, I absolutely love the way the neck plays on it, but I hate the floating trem so now I have it blocked. The next 7 I'm going to buy is going to be a hard tail or TOM.


----------



## ZeroSignal

well, i'm getting an ESP arming adjuster for my trem... And I've only heard bad things about the TZ7. Any good?


----------



## technomancer

Shawn stop feeding my UV GAS


----------



## JoshIsNumber3

ZeroSignal said:


> well, i'm getting an ESP arming adjuster for my trem... And I've only heard bad things about the TZ7. Any good?




I mean, I enjoy it plenty, I'm sure there are much, much better pickups out there, but I like it. With the high gain settings on my Triaxis, it responds well to dynamics and palm muting but when I run on cleaner modes, the coil tap gives it a solid, spanky clean sound.


----------



## Shawn

JoshIsNumber3 said:


> My RG 1527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those aren't the newest picks, I now have tone zone 7 in the bridge and a blaze 7 in the neck, both knobs are gone so I only mess with volume and tone when I absolutely want to, and there are a few nicks on the bottom towards the jack.



 Very nice! That is so sleek.


----------



## TheMasterplan

First seven: Ibanez RG7321. Just needs new tone and volume nobs and it's as good as gold.


----------



## continental

Just bought this guy today:















and my other guitars (fender strat, & Epiphone '57 reissue LP Jr.)


----------



## djpharoah

Whoa that strat is insane!
updates of my RG7-LNG with bobbins.
Got a few more upgrades for it planned.

1) Monkey grip
2) Remove dot inlays and refilling with hot pink wax.
3) Black pick guard
4) Vai pyramid underneath the bridge.


----------



## Slayer89

Here's a pic from when the Heaven's blessed me with the 7th holy string


----------



## D-EJ915

Slayer89 said:


> Here's a pic from when the Heaven's blessed me with the 7th holy string


 nice


----------



## B Lopez

continental said:


>



    Are those still available?!?!? I need one.


----------



## Shawn

That Dean acoustic 7 is pretty badass.


----------



## Slayer89

D-EJ915 said:


> nice



Thank ya!

That's at my local hospital, and I had been there playing some stuff for my grandpa since he's in there right now, so when I came out I couldn't resist the picture.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

TheMasterplan said:


> First seven: Ibanez RG7321. Just needs new tone and volume nobs and it's as good as gold.



You should oil the fretboard too. Looks disturbingly dry lol.


----------



## Brett89

Jongpil Yun said:


> You should oil the fretboard too. Looks disturbingly dry lol.



How do you see it's dry? The wood is lighter or darker colored? 

I had a few instruments and I never oiled the fretboard


----------



## -K4G-

its lighter when its dry.


----------



## Shawn

Is it the camera flash? I would oil it if it were mine. 

I just love those white bound fretboards.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

My Ibanez RG 7420's...


----------



## Shawn

Shreddy Krueger said:


> My Ibanez RG 7420's...



Nice! ^  I dig those Strat style knobs. I have them on mine too. 






Well, except for my S. I plan on putting some on there though.


----------



## Sebastian

Cant wait to see the "new" white Ibanez Shawn


----------



## Shawn

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Cant wait to see the "new" white Ibanez Shawn



I can't wait either. It'll be like getting a new guitar.


----------



## Sebastian

I Hope I had MAD SKILLZ in repainting, soldering etc. with the guitar... as you here


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## Shawn

Slayer89 said:


>



Nice pair!


----------



## Deaths_Madrigal

My Rg7420 with Emg 707's


----------



## Shawn

Deaths_Madrigal said:


> My Rg7420 with Emg 707's



Nice mods. My friend Bill, who is also a member here has his 7420 modded just like that except he has a preamp booster switch installed in the tone pot.


----------



## Michael AE

Hey guys, 

I just registered here...

Thought I'd post a pic of my main 7.


----------



## Michael

Nice looking guitar!


----------



## Michael AE

Thanks! I'm really happy with it, since it's rare and sounds amazing. At first I thought it looked a bit cheesy, but it grows on you for sure. 

Funny story; I bought it on the bay and there was another Anderson 7 for sale around the same time, which my best friend and neighbour bought. So actually, 2 of the 14 ever made are now no more then 10 meter apart in Amsterdam.


----------



## b3n

^That's pretty cool


----------



## playstopause

Michael AE said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy with it, since it's rare and sounds amazing. At first I thought it looked a bit cheesy, but it grows on you for sure.
> 
> Funny story; I bought it on the bay and there was another Anderson 7 for sale around the same time, which my best friend and neighbour bought. So actually, 2 of the 14 ever made are now no more then 10 meter apart in Amsterdam.



Cool shit!
Do you guys exchange sometimes? 

Do you have a full body shot of it?


----------



## Shawn

Random outdoor shot of my 7620GN 






Indoors. Headstock. GN.


----------



## B Lopez

These just about capture the true color of what I see everyday  Thought Id share


----------



## Deaths_Madrigal

My Rg7420's, it was a nice day outside so i figured what the hell!


----------



## Shawn

Nice 7420s ^  

B_Lopez, that MH307 is gorgeous.


----------



## B Lopez

Dude, I never thought Id say something like this, but that pink RG is pretty freakin sweet.

Shawn-
Thanks 

PS, you guys can call me Bobby.


----------



## Donnie




----------



## Durero

^ Wicked!


----------



## Michael

Nice set, Donnie.


----------



## cow 7 sig

here ya go


----------



## nikt

Michael AE said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy with it, since it's rare and sounds amazing. At first I thought it looked a bit cheesy, but it grows on you for sure.
> 
> Funny story; I bought it on the bay and there was another Anderson 7 for sale around the same time, which my best friend and neighbour bought. So actually, 2 of the 14 ever made are now no more then 10 meter apart in Amsterdam.



nice score 

I remember that previous owner was a member over here but I don't remember his nick name


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome !!!


----------



## Shawn

Random shots of my UV7BK~

















I had this pickguard made from Jeannie's, it's not a bad one, just doesn't have shielding. I thought it would look cool to take a pic of what it would look like.


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


>



It's upside down


----------



## Shawn

playstopause said:


> It's upside down


----------



## playstopause

Like the pickguard.


----------



## Mr. S

Shawn said:


> Random shots of my UV7BK~



damn i still want one of these


----------



## dowenprs

Took a few new pictures, thought i'd share.




























Peace

Dan


----------



## Sebastian

FUCKING BADASS


----------



## g3rmanium

dowenprs said:


>



Mhh, sweet!


----------



## Shawn

dowenprs said:


> Took a few new pictures, thought i'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dan



Very nice collection you have going on here.


----------



## mikernaut

Man I cant tell you how bad my gas is cuz of your Carpenter Dowenprs!  

Infact I'm waiting on a quote back on something simular, lol its all your fault


----------



## Michael

^^ Fuck, those are beautful!


----------



## mnemonic

yes, i FINALY got my seven.

after waiting for fedex ground to ship across the country, receiving the wrong guitar (  ) then waiting for seven more days for the right one to get here, i finally got my schecter 007 elite. definitely worth the wait tho, this thing is incredible


also, hi i'm mnemonic and i break tables


----------



## Michael

Very nice! I've always loved the 007's.


----------



## Sebastian

Cool - great finish :!


----------



## -K4G-

nice clean fretboard. good score!


----------



## cow 7 sig

a few more cows for u all


----------



## mnemonic

i wasn't sure if i'd like the bare fretboard on my seven, but its sooooooo nice. 

really easy to get used to no inlays


----------



## B Lopez

cow 7 sig said:


> a few more cows for u all



That cab back there looks awesome


----------



## Sebastian

Great pics !!! ... great Marshalls.. aswell...


----------



## Michael

cow 7 sig said:


> a few more cows for u all



Killer rig man.


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> a few more cows for u all



Cool pics.


----------



## cow 7 sig

thanks guys.


----------



## Collarbone

Finnish "Rautia" 7-string, alder body, arctic birch top, bolt-in maple/bubinga neck, ebony fingerboard, Rio Grande pickups.

A new, red, deep set neck mahogany one coming up in a few months


----------



## Ryan

lol that little girl with the cow is great hha


----------



## cow 7 sig

Ryan said:


> lol that little girl with the cow is great hha


lol,thanks.yes she likes to play with my toys so i had to buy her a few of her own.shes got a pink v ukalaly and a 3/4 nylon she bangs on.keeps her happy and mine safe.


----------



## playstopause

Sweet. 

My daughter always wanna play with my guitars too... She goes "tar-tar-tar!" pointing at it (she's 17 months old).


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> lol,thanks.yes she likes to play with my toys so i had to buy her a few of her own.shes got a pink v ukalaly and a 3/4 nylon she bangs on.keeps her happy and mine safe.



Cute pics!


----------



## Shawn

Collarbone said:


> Finnish "Rautia" 7-string, alder body, arctic birch top, bolt-in maple/bubinga neck, ebony fingerboard, Rio Grande pickups.
> 
> A new, red, deep set neck mahogany one coming up in a few months



 Wow, that is pretty nice.


----------



## Collarbone

Shawn said:


> Wow, that is pretty nice.



Thanks!


----------



## Shawn

Some outdoor shots I took. (Missing in action: my white 7620, Donnie is refinishing it)


----------



## Eric

Man the paint on those ones looks clean shawn... god i freaking love UVs and 7620s. When are you getting the other one back?


----------



## cow 7 sig

Shawn said:


> Some outdoor shots I took. (Missing in action: my white 7620, Donnie is refinishing it)



nice 7's man


----------



## Shawn

Thanks!

Some more I took on Memorial Day.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Shawn, your UV is just absolutely gorgeous! I seriously hope to find one as nice as yours someday...


----------



## Michael

Sweet pic's, Shawn. Outside pic's FTW!


----------



## playstopause

Guitars and grass ftw!!!!

Very nice guetars Shawn


----------



## D-EJ915

Collarbone said:


> Finnish "Rautia" 7-string, alder body, arctic birch top, bolt-in maple/bubinga neck, ebony fingerboard, Rio Grande pickups.
> 
> A new, red, deep set neck mahogany one coming up in a few months


That's a sick looking top!


----------



## OzzyC

I took these to test how my new camera phone is, the lighting didn't help, but it was decent for what it is.


----------



## thedownside

my SC207 with most of the rest of my live setup


----------



## Shawn

thedownside said:


> my SC207 with most of the rest of my live setup



Badass setup. Nice guitar too.


----------



## thedownside

Shawn said:


> Badass setup. Nice guitar too.



thanks, it does the trick. tonight i added a ts7 to it as well, so that will give me that extra little bit. only thing i'd like to try out is a tube power amp, someday we'll see.


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


> Badass setup. Nice guitar too.



 + Red Bull FTW


----------



## Ryan

I want to get one of those SC207's and switch the PUs just for a beater to jam with... Hows the construction on them? Is it MIK or MII?


----------



## Slayer89

playstopause said:


> + Red Bull FTW



Pfft, it's all about MONSTER!!!

But I do like that SC207.


----------



## OzzyC

OzzyC said:


> I took these to test how my new camera phone is, the lighting didn't help, but it was decent for what it is.



[subtle hint]Hey, I wonder why this guy didn't get any comments. [/subtle hint]


----------



## thedownside

Ryan said:


> I want to get one of those SC207's and switch the PUs just for a beater to jam with... Hows the construction on them? Is it MIK or MII?



i'm actually really really surprised with it. it's definately not a 607, but it's an awesome guitar. it's turned into my main almost instantly. finish is great, frets and binding i cant find a problem with, it could use new tuners, but other than that and pickups, it shines. the neck was even shimmed how i like straight from the factory



Slayer89 said:


> Pfft, it's all about MONSTER!!!
> 
> But I do like that SC207.





playstopause said:


> + Red Bull FTW



Both wrong, it's all about the jolt blue


----------



## Michael

thedownside said:


> my SC207 with most of the rest of my live setup




Killer rig, man.


----------



## Sebastian

SC207 - Man.. It looks great .... 

I will not say that byou have a nice rig... its TOTALLY BADASS


----------



## D-EJ915

I took 3 and couldn't pick which one I liked, so here's all 3:


----------



## playstopause

Is there a difference?


----------



## Michael

Nice. You take some awesome pic's dude!


----------



## Rick

Someone likes ESP.


----------



## Shawn

Badass pics, Jeff. The H-207 wins.


----------



## Eric

rg7420user said:


> Someone likes ESP.



 Someone needs to clean underneath the strings between the pickups on an esp but I won't mention any names.

Awesome pics tho.


----------



## D-EJ915

7Strings said:


> Someone needs to clean underneath the strings between the pickups on an esp but I won't mention any names.
> 
> Awesome pics tho.


it looks better in that pic than in person


----------



## Sebastian

Since I'm a Jackson guitar fan.. I can olny say that someone has a BADASS Randall there


----------



## Shawn

Took some randoms outdoor shots of my PWH today.


----------



## playstopause

That last picture is so high-res., 
So clear on my screen right now. I can almost touch the guitar...







mmm.


----------



## Shawn

It's so photogenic.


----------



## park0496

K7 w/ White Blaze custom & Blaze neck


----------



## playstopause

^

White pick-ups ftw!


----------



## skinhead

Shawn that UVWH it's so orgasmic!


----------



## Shawn

park0496 said:


> K7 w/ White Blaze custom & Blaze neck



Very nice! Looks awesome. 

Frank, thanks.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Sebastian

That Body is really Awesome... 
I wonder if tehre is a 7 like it .. but with the Reversed "M series" headstock..
??

Great guitar !!!!
+rep


----------



## Slayer89

Awesome pics, DEJ, you and your pics are one of the main reasons I ended up picking up my H-207.


----------



## Shawn

Great pics, Jeff. That thing is sexy.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Finally got some semi-decent pics of my ESP/LTD M-207... yes, it needs a good cleaning, and yes, it has some nasty chunks that went through to the wood  (I didn't do it! I bought it used! ) But I'm still loving it, the feel and the sound.. 

And yes, I edited the backgrounds, so you can't see my messy house (and so my wife doesn't kill me...  )

Picasa Web Albums - Shannon - Guitars!




























VEGETA, I think the MH line is the H body and the M neck... not 100% though, and I don't know if they make a MH 7

D-EJ, do you know? Ridiculously beautiful H, by the way... my GAS was started by a STB H-400 in my local store... gorgeous guitar, just out of my range  Really glad I ended up with the 207 though!


----------



## B Lopez

MerlinTKD said:


> Finally got some semi-decent pics of my ESP/LTD M-207... yes, it needs a good cleaning, and yes, it has some nasty chunks that went through to the wood  (I didn't do it! I bought it used! ) But I'm still loving it, the feel and the sound..
> 
> And yes, I edited the backgrounds, so you can't see my messy house (and so my wife doesn't kill me...  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEGETA, I think the MH line is the H body and the M neck... not 100% though, and I don't know if they make a MH 7
> 
> D-EJ, do you know? Ridiculously beautiful H, by the way... my GAS was started by a STB H-400 in my local store... gorgeous guitar, just out of my range  Really glad I ended up with the 207 though!



I love that color dude 
And yes, they made an MH-307, I own one 

Guess I'll show it off!


----------



## Sebastian

Dude  post the headstock


----------



## MerlinTKD

Sweet MH!

So, something I've wondered... what's the difference between the M neck and the H neck? Is it just the headstock?

and so, I'm getting a mild case of acquisition syndrome again... thinking how nice a 7-string bari would be...


----------



## Shawn

That MH-307 is very nice. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## B Lopez

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Dude  post the headstock


OK!  
I should take it outside for a full body shot  

And my $99 Washburn too.






















Edit: OUTSIDE SHOTS!!


----------



## playstopause

^

The more i look at those, the more i like them...
Nice guetar!
and thanks for showing us the headstock


----------



## Sebastian

Yeah.. too bad it is not reversed


----------



## B Lopez

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Yeah.. too bad it is not reversed



Dont remind me  

I'd kill for it to have a reversed one.


----------



## Sebastian

Still nice !!!


----------



## playstopause

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Yeah.. too bad it is not reversed



"That statement is deemed true" / RHLC President.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

*ESP LTD M-307*, guys?


----------



## Fallen

my new love


























Im new in 7 string world


----------



## Shawn

Some I took today, I might as well post 'em here.


----------



## B Lopez

Should take some pics of the white one with your Mustang. Now that would be killer.


----------



## Sebastian

Great UV's Shawn !!!


----------



## playstopause

Jesus Shawn, how many times are you gonna post the UV pics?


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Jesus Shawn, how many times are you gonna post the UV pics?



Ahhh but those are NEW UV pics


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> Ahhh but those are NEW UV pics



Really?!? Aaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## Metal Ken

playstopause said:


> Jesus Shawn, how many times are you gonna post the UV pics?



well, he's not quite as far along with those as DEJ915 with his hair flipping pics.


----------



## playstopause

^

 He's getting near though


----------



## Ryan

lol , we need a Jeff-hair refill i think... Hook it up DEJ


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> lol , we need a Jeff-hair refill i think... Hook it up DEJ


 eh later


----------



## Shawn

Some more outdoor shots, it was a beautiful day today, why not...


----------



## Slayer89

Here's my, "Shh, everyone's asleep" practice setup.


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer89 said:


> Here's my, "Shh, everyone's asleep" practice setup.



Cool 

My "Shhh everyone is asleep setup looks like this :


----------



## Fallen

very very nice ltd . body shape similar to my schecter omen. finish is awsome
how much did it cost ?


----------



## Shawn

Slayer89 said:


> Here's my, "Shh, everyone's asleep" practice setup.



Nice H207.


----------



## Slayer89

Fallen said:


> very very nice ltd . body shape similar to my schecter omen. finish is awsome
> how much did it cost ?



Yeah, the trans black over the ash body looks great. I didn't think I'd like it at first, but it looks great in person. I picked it up from someone on another forum for about $225 shipped.



Shawn said:


> Nice H207.



Thank ya!


----------



## cow 7 sig

cow7 [again,sorry] with some of its 6string brothers


----------



## Sebastian

Great Guitars !!! Jackson = 
so which one is your custom ? on the left ?


----------



## playstopause

Where there's Jackson guitars, there is Vegetta.

Ever thought of becoming a Jackson rep in Poland, V.?


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> cow7 [again,sorry] with some of its 6string brothers



Nice Jacksons. I really like the white Charvel.  Makes me miss my old school Charvel.


----------



## Sebastian

Yeah, it is really nice !!! Great color !


----------



## cow 7 sig

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Great Guitars !!! Jackson =
> so which one is your custom ? on the left ?


yup


----------



## Slayer89

Took some new shots today so I thought I'd share.















































The "grain" on the RG is just a reflection from the fence that was behind me.


----------



## xwmucradiox

That grain photo looks really cool.


----------



## Shawn

Took some MORE random outdoor shots today, what a beautiful day.


----------



## D-EJ915

It was hot as fuck outside today and yet I mowed the lawn.


----------



## mungiisi

Here's my RG1527 w/ M7 in bridge position:






I'm selling this one at sunday and hopefully getting new one next week...


----------



## Shawn

mungiisi said:


> Here's my RG1527 w/ M7 in bridge position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling this one at sunday and hopefully getting new one next week...



Very nice.


----------



## mungiisi

Yeah, thanks. It's nice, but I need fixed or tune-o-matic bridge and longer scale.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

shawn, how do you keep your stand from collapsing like that?


----------



## Shawn

It's secure tight. It has screws that you can tighten, you can adjust it where you want it.


----------



## Rick

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Yeah.. too bad it is not reversed



Deemed true by the VP of the RHLC. 

Nice work on the lawn, Jeff.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Shawn said:


> It's secure tight. It has screws that you can tighten, you can adjust it where you want it.




sweet, i may have to try that on mine.


----------



## playstopause

rg7420user said:


> Deemed true by the VP of the RHLC.



The VP motion has been approved : re-deemed true by RHLC president.


(what a team)


----------



## Adam

Heres a few updated pics of modded RG7420

Paul Gilbert FTW!












Rusty Cooley mods( deepened the cutaway, shortened the lower horn by an inch, beveled the back of the horn too, and shortened the heel for ultimate access)








Added Dimarzio Blaze Neck and Blaze Bridge




UV/JEM/K7 output jack mod




Made an access hole for my tremol-no (still waiting for the replacement part to come in so thats why its missing a piece)


----------



## Shawn

Nicely done!


----------



## D-EJ915

paul ftw!!! looks nice man


----------



## Brandon

here's one i messed with on iPhoto.


----------



## cow 7 sig

cow7 and my 3yr old daughters V


----------



## D-EJ915

nice, it's the v-uke \m/


----------



## Shawn

That little V is badass and so is the COW 7.


----------



## playstopause

I need one of those for my daughter!


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


> I need one of those for my daughter!


----------



## metalfiend666

I've got one of those V ukelele's in white, it's cool to mess around on.


----------



## Michael

Brandon said:


> here's one i messed with on iPhoto.




That's one sweet pic.


----------



## Naren

Michael said:


> That's one sweet pic.



It sure is. It looks A W E S O M E.


----------



## playstopause

Naren said:


> It sure is. It looks A W E S O M E.


----------



## Shawn

Nice job on that photo, Brandon.


----------



## Jerich

my three stack rig of Doom/shred

Dearmond 7 string with "jerich" pickups ....
1) Brunetti xl120evo
2)Mesa Road King
3) Hughes & Kettner Switchblade
4) all 3 on top of two cabs each marshall 1960 a & b's
 
This is for my stoner doom band "The ForeFathers"


----------



## playstopause

^

Pictures are quite small... Is that a DeArmond SG you're playing there?


----------



## Jerich

yepppers....a De Armond 7 string i have three of em' red/silver/Black...they all have my pickups and strung with webstring's heavy 7's strings. the band i play them in i tune the 7th string string a octave lower with a D so to do octave barre chords
low D/D/G/C/F/A/D for stoner doom swamp metal......


----------



## ChrisWarHier

Hey I've got a question. Can you tell me what the excact name of this guitar ...






... is and where I can get some infos about it.

Of course I know that it is an Ibanez and it must be an S ... under the picture there was S7 but I can't find a quitar like that.


----------



## playstopause

Jerich said:


> yepppers....a De Armond 7 string i have three of em' red/silver/Black...they all have my pickups and strung with webstring's heavy 7's strings. the band i play them in i tune the 7th string string a octave lower with a D so to do octave barre chords
> low D/D/G/C/F/A/D for stoner doom swamp metal......



I always been curious about the ONLY 7-strings SG out there.
Almost scored one last week... Tell me, how does it play? (say, compared to a Gibson or Epi SG).



ChrisWarHier said:


> Hey I've got a question. Can you tell me what the excact name of this guitar ...
> 
> ... is and where I can get some infos about it.
> 
> Of course I know that it is an Ibanez and it must be an S ... under the picture there was S7 but I can't find a quitar like that.



It's a Ibanez S7420FMTW.

Good luck if you want to find one with the wave inlays, as they were only made in a 500-or so limited run.
I got mine on Ebay about 1 year ago... Easier to find one with the dot inlays.

For some info, try :

The Ibanez Register, Jem Universe signature guitars usa custom register come join the register. history fee ads 1965 RESSIUE. 1965 RESSIUE.. 2010 midi controller/guitar.. 2020 XAV.. 2027XXV.. 220.. 2350 Black Beauty.. 2372 Les Paul Recording Copy.. 2

That's all i can think of right now.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## playstopause

Ryan said:


>



I kind of answered for you right there...


----------



## Infused1

I finally got a shot of both my Schecters together. Here they are.


----------



## noodles

The quilt top...


----------



## Shawn

Nice Schecters!


----------



## D-EJ915

you should hop over to richmond va so we virginians can get together and play that 007...


----------



## Ryan

yay s7!


----------



## Michael

Me likes.


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> Me likes.



Best guitar ever!


----------



## Shawn

It's so clean, still!


----------



## playstopause

Oh, and nice pants(?) Ryan!


----------



## Ryan

mummy pajamas ftw!


----------



## Michael

Mummy 'jamas? Brutal...


----------



## metalfiend666

A couple of random pics of my new UV777PBK


----------



## Michael

Looks mint.


----------



## metalfiend666

Thanks, it pretty much is.


----------



## g3rmanium

metalfiend666 said:


>



Mhhhh... I can almost touch it.


----------



## Shawn

metalfiend666 said:


> A couple of random pics of my new UV777PBK



That trem is absolutely flawless!


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> I always been curious about the ONLY 7-strings SG out there.
> Almost scored one last week... Tell me, how does it play? (say, compared to a Gibson or Epi SG).



Jerich!!!

Answer!


----------



## Slayer89

Here are the brothers.


----------



## Shawn

Some more random shots~


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Michael

Nice shots, Shawn. The UV7BK one's with the reflections look awesome.


----------



## yevetz

Shawn said:


> Some more random shots~


----------



## RXTN

Collarbone said:


> Finnish "Rautia" 7-string, alder body, arctic birch top, bolt-in maple/bubinga neck, ebony fingerboard, Rio Grande pickups.
> 
> A new, red, deep set neck mahogany one coming up in a few months



I didn't know Rautia makes 7 string guitars...


----------



## Alex-D33

This thread is soooo not HELPING my GAS for UV'S damn you Shawn & your kick ass UV'S 

Fucking great shots of the green dot !!WOW!!


----------



## Allen Garrow

No shit man! This thread is going to push me over the edge! Anyone want to trade a UV for 2 RG7s? Man you guys are killing me.

~A


----------



## Shawn

Just wait until I get my other PWH.


----------



## sex_art

Hey people im new here i just signed up lastnight, heres my 7 





(you cant really see this one but it looks pretty arty  )


----------



## yevetz

sex_art said:


> Hey people im new here i just signed up lastnight, heres my 7





NIce it's 7420 or 7620?


----------



## sex_art

thank you, its a 620


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shawn

sex_art said:


> Hey people im new here i just signed up lastnight, heres my 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you cant really see this one but it looks pretty arty  )



Welcome!  Nice 7620 too. 

Ryan, nice shot of those headstocks, nicely done.


----------



## nikt

some new wallpapers for You all. My friend that bought this LACS from me made them. thanks Sinner

Enjoy!


----------



## D-EJ915

Whoa those pics rule, fucking awesome looking guitar too...


----------



## Sinner

nikt said:


> some new wallpapers for You all. My friend that bought this LACS from me made them. thanks Sinner
> 
> Enjoy!



lol that's my bitch!

The pleasure is mine, dude


----------



## sex_art

thats really nice ..is it custom? id love one of those


----------



## Sebastian

sex_art said:


> thats really nice ..is it custom? id love one of those




Nah... its not... LACS stands for Los Angeles Chips Shop....

Calfiornia Earthquake model...

Badass ...


----------



## yevetz

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Nah... its not... LACS stands for Los Angeles Chips Shop....
> 
> Calfiornia Earthquake model...
> 
> Badass ...





+1


----------



## Battle-axe

@*nikt* - That guitar is beautiful man, those pics make it look even more amazing!! Why on earth did you ever sell it?  

*Sinner *you're a lucky man!


----------



## B Lopez

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Nah... its not... LACS stands for Los Angeles Chips Shop....
> 
> Calfiornia Earthquake model...
> 
> Badass ...



 Good chips


----------



## nikt

Battle-axe said:


> @*nikt* - That guitar is beautiful man, those pics make it look even more amazing!! Why on earth did you ever sell it?



I bought Rusty Cooleys LACS and needed money to pay for it . Sinner is my close buddy so it's still in the family


----------



## Sinner

nikt said:


> I bought Rusty Cooleys LACS and needed money to pay for it . Sinner is my close buddy so it's still in the family



You can abuse my bitch, any time you want


----------



## Slayer89

Just took a few better pics of my 1527. Here are the three I liked.


----------



## Yoshi

I like is nice!


----------



## mustang-monk

that 1527 looks great im ordering one on saturday ill get it the next saturday


----------



## Shawn

nikt said:


> some new wallpapers for You all. My friend that bought this LACS from me made them. thanks Sinner
> 
> Enjoy!


Great pics! Very nice guitar too.


----------



## uv77mc_user

nikt said:


>



"Reduce to the max", a guitar to die for. Nice


----------



## Dissociation

uv77mc_user said:


> "Reduce to the max", a guitar to die for. Nice



Woooooh...... Now thats a guitar I would love to have!!!

Congrats my friend!


----------



## yevetz

my family


----------



## Eric

Beautiful collection Yevetz. Is the acoustic a 7 too?

Here are my sevens minus my RG2027X...


----------



## yevetz

Unfortunately no 

Man that UV GR and 2027 makes me excitement


----------



## Eric

Thats not my 2027, thats my RG7CT

I don't have any family pics with the 2027 yet


----------



## yevetz

Sorry man ... but yours RG7CT, UV GR and 2027 makes me excitement


----------



## Eric

Thanks bro.


----------



## Shawn

Nice family pics, guys. I can't wait until I get a new, updated family pic. I have 3 guitars that aren't with me at the moment.


----------



## Chellee Guitars




----------



## Shawn

Chellee Guitars said:


>



Welcome!  Pretty interesting guitars too, very nice.


----------



## yevetz

Chellee Guitars said:


>



 what the guitars is that custom? You doing they by yourself?


----------



## Michael

I really like that body shape. Very nice.


----------



## noodles

Dude, you need to post about fifty more pics of that blue guitar.


----------



## Battle-axe

@*Chelle Guitars* - I love that shape man! I have seen that before on UG and it's awesome. +1 to what *noodles* said, need moar pics of the blue one!


----------



## playstopause

noodles said:


> Dude, you need to post about fifty more pics of that blue guitar.


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


>







Shawn said:


> Nice family pics, guys. I can't wait until I get a new, updated family pic. I have 3 guitars that aren't with me at the moment.



What? 3? which one you sold?


----------



## Sebastian

yevetz said:


> What? 3? which one you sold?


I know Shawn's one UV is being painted ?


----------



## Shawn

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> I know Shawn's one UV is being painted ?


No, not my UV, both UVs are with me. My S 7420 is being fixed (volume pot being replaced) and my RG 7620 (first 7) is being re-refinished. I sold my 7620 GN.


----------



## yevetz

Shawn said:


> No, not my UV, both UVs are with me. My S 7420 is being fixed (volume pot being replaced) and my RG 7620 (first 7) is being re-refinished. I sold my 7620 GN.



Man.......why are you don't sold it to me


----------



## Shawn

A local friend of mine who is also a member here (lailer75) wanted it so I sold it to him. I am using the cash to buy another UV7PWH off Technomancer.


----------



## yevetz

Oh thats OK!!!!!!! Any way I will buy it local soon


----------



## dowenprs

I finally got my final wall hanger hung up, hung a few other things up as well.

Before







Now


















I like it, i think it turned out good.



Peace


Dan


----------



## thedownside

dowenprs said:


> I finally got my final wall hanger hung up, hung a few other things up as well.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, i think it turned out good.



Have i told you i hate you lately? mannnnn... love those guitars


----------



## Shawn

That camo ESP SC is very nice.


----------



## mustang-monk

id wank off my own grandad for that ESP Carpenter sig.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

that last post is slightly disturbing ..... no one should want an axe THAT bad !!


----------



## mustang-monk

i dunno it is pretty sweet


----------



## Mr. S

that SC camo is pretty freaking sweet dude, not knock of a few of your relatives knuckle children for him but pretty nice all the same


----------



## cow 7 sig

cleand mr cow7 so took some shitty pics for anyone who likes COW7s


----------



## Shawn

Nice Cow and nice Marshalls too.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Shawn

B Lopez said:


>



Nice trio and great pic!


----------



## B Lopez

Thanks. I just picked up the RG today actually.


----------



## Shawn

Nice! Congrats.  No picstory?


----------



## B Lopez

There's a thread


----------



## Shawn

Ah, I see it now.


----------



## cow 7 sig

two more.yes seb for you m8.


----------



## zasam4

*7string project #1*
RG7420 converted to fixed bridge
from this:






to this:













project #2 to be posted this coming week


----------



## Michael

Whoa, that turned out amazing.  How hard was it filling in the trem cavity?


----------



## -K4G-

pic #3 is damn sexy.


btw what paint did you used?


----------



## playstopause

Wow, that's quite a good job you did!
That pickguard is so a +! Looks great man


----------



## B Lopez

Holy crap that turned out great. It's screaming for piezos though.


----------



## Shawn

Nicely done! That looks badass.


----------



## skinhead

Sam, that project looks fucking amazing!


----------



## D-EJ915

hooly shit that rules!


----------



## yevetz

But man you have a hole for tremolo ...how you put there hardtail?


----------



## Sebastian

yevetz said:


> But man you have a hole for tremolo ...how you put there hardtail?



You have to get a tremol-No ...


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


> But man you have a hole for tremolo ...how you put there hardtail?


he most likely filled up the holes with wood and then used wood filler to fill the gaps.


----------



## B Lopez

zasam4 said:


>



Holy crap. I just noticed how wild the grain is on that fretboard


----------



## zasam4

thanks guys....
i got the guitar without the trem and pickups. fretlife is almost 99%. the previous owner got pissed of the trem and pickups that's why he sold them. 7string parts are not easily accessible here in the Philippines so i asked a luthier here to customize a bridge for the guitar. the bridge is made of brass and then powdercoated. the trem cavity was filled with maple and wood filler. i have no idea what paint was used. i just requested for a flat black finish  the pickguard was traced from a UV7BK pickguard with a little adjustment on the lower horn

*7string project #2* to be posted next week
meanwhile here's a preview


----------



## gregj

7 string


----------



## metalfiend666

zasam4 said:


> *7string project #2* to be posted next week
> meanwhile here's a preview



Ooh, is that an RG7620 given the RG550DY treatment? Lovely maple fretboard goodness


----------



## Michael

I can't WAIT to see the rest of that.


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> I can't WAIT to see the rest of that.



 Count me in! Maple!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

Mr. S said:


> here's some of mine]
> 
> not mine but its awesome so ill post it





London Guitar Show?

i played that too, fuckin gorgeous


----------



## yevetz

zasam4 said:


> thanks guys....
> i got the guitar without the trem and pickups. fretlife is almost 99%. the previous owner got pissed of the trem and pickups that's why he sold them. 7string parts are not easily accessible here in the Philippines so i asked a luthier here to customize a bridge for the guitar. the bridge is made of brass and then powdercoated. the trem cavity was filled with maple and wood filler. i have no idea what paint was used. i just requested for a flat black finish  the pickguard was traced from a UV7BK pickguard with a little adjustment on the lower horn
> 
> *7string project #2* to be posted next week
> meanwhile here's a preview



MAPLE FREATBOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

SOLD IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OR TRADE I WILL GIVE YOU NECK OF MY 7321 + CASH AND WILL PAY FOR SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn

zasam4 said:


> thanks guys....
> i got the guitar without the trem and pickups. fretlife is almost 99%. the previous owner got pissed of the trem and pickups that's why he sold them. 7string parts are not easily accessible here in the Philippines so i asked a luthier here to customize a bridge for the guitar. the bridge is made of brass and then powdercoated. the trem cavity was filled with maple and wood filler. i have no idea what paint was used. i just requested for a flat black finish  the pickguard was traced from a UV7BK pickguard with a little adjustment on the lower horn
> 
> *7string project #2* to be posted next week
> meanwhile here's a preview


Very nice! I can't wait to see some more pics.  Welcome too by the way.


----------



## Lucky Seven

zasam4 said:


> thanks guys....
> i got the guitar without the trem and pickups. fretlife is almost 99%. the previous owner got pissed of the trem and pickups that's why he sold them. 7string parts are not easily accessible here in the Philippines so i asked a luthier here to customize a bridge for the guitar. the bridge is made of brass and then powdercoated. the trem cavity was filled with maple and wood filler. i have no idea what paint was used. i just requested for a flat black finish  the pickguard was traced from a UV7BK pickguard with a little adjustment on the lower horn
> 
> *7string project #2* to be posted next week
> meanwhile here's a preview



 I like...


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Michael

Where do you sit? That chair is obviously your S7's mighty throne.


----------



## Michael

I'll throw this one in (about a year old), even though I don't own either of these two guitars anymore.





God I miss my 1527.


----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


> I'll throw this one in (about a year old), even though I don't own either of these two guitars anymore.
> 
> 
> God I miss my 1527.



My guitar makes me sit on the floor :/ hehe

I miss your 1527 too.


----------



## Michael

I've been thinking of putting a deposit on another one lately. If I felt like I was repeating the same pattern after i bought it, I could sell it (which *would* be repeating the same pattern : P) and I'd have enough to get a 7620. Hmmm...


----------



## Ryan

i say get a 7620.. great guitars are they. 
cheaper too!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Ryan said:


> i say get a 7620.. great guitars are they.
> cheaper too!



I second that.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> i say get a 7620.. great guitars are they.
> cheaper too!



 I see one in your future, Michael.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Here.


----------



## Michael

Beautiful Hellraiser.  I wish I had a wall of Mesa's.


----------



## chromatica17

The ZR is perhaps the king of the tremolos.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Michael said:


> Beautiful Hellraiser.  I wish I had a wall of Mesa's.



Thanks for noticing. And there will be a wall of VADER. Oh yeah sweet guitars too guys I'm luvin' it!


----------



## Shawn

chromatica17 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## mgood

First post. Here's my seven-string.

















2004 Carvin DC747 with koa neck and body sides and ebony 'board.
DC747 - 7-string 3-pickup guitar 
NKOA - Koa neck and body sides 
NIN - No inlays on top of fingerboard 
30 - On switch for bridge pickup 
BC - Black chrome plated hardware 
SS - String Saver saddles 
SL - Straploks by Dunlop 
[EDIT: The Legacy it's leaning on is not mine, unfortunately.]






And since I see there are more than a few Ibanez fans here:


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## hmmm_de_hum

chromatica17 said:


> The ZR is perhaps the king of the tremolos.



Damn right it is


----------



## playstopause

mgood said:


> First post. Here's my seven-string.



 Nice Carvin!


----------



## mgood

Thank you.


----------



## LEWY7777777

Wow that carvin's tone has got to be the sweetest!!! Oh great Koa infusion!
Here are some shots of my brand new RG7321 I will put Blackouts in it in sept. or if they come out sooner!


----------



## Shawn

mgood said:


> First post. Here's my seven-string.



 Beautiful Carvin. 

Welcome too!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

hrrr. here's a couple pics of my '97 uv7bk. weeeeee. sorry for shitty quality pics, in my dark dungeon of a garage (only place that is peaceful arrrrrgh) with my crappy RAZR's 1.3 mp camera. ripped out the blazed and in thier place is a single emg 81-7 wired straight to the output! roar! i gotta hellraiser c-7 in black too, but you all know what those look like, seen one, seem em all. but they still rule.


----------



## noodles

mgood said:


> First post. Here's my seven-string.



Flamed koa for the fucking win, oh my god.


----------



## GiantBaba

noodles said:


> Flamed koa for the fucking win, oh my god.



Agreed on all points


----------



## mgood

Thanks everyone who's commented on my guitar.
I have very little idea what I'm doing with it. I'm primarlily a bass player. I can strum a few bar chords on (6-string) guitar and not much more than that. With the 7, I just go ahead and bar across to the B string as well. So if I hit that string, I've got the fifth in the bass and it works. I need to get off my lazy ass and actually explore more with the seven.



noodles said:


> Flamed koa for the fucking win, oh my god.


Yeah, I got lucky with that. There was (is) a shortage of regular koa. Carvin was out of it and had been for some time. But they had plenty of flamed koa. There were some pieces that were not up to the standards of what they sell as flamed koa tops. That stuff usually gets returned to the supplier. But since they had no regular koa, they decided to make a few bodies out of the not-quite-flamed koa. I was working for Carvin at the time and their wood guy tells me that if I wanted a koa guitar, that was the time to order. So I said, "What the hell?" And this is what I got. (One guy who recieved a body made out of wood just like that returned it saying he didn't order flamed koa and didn't want flamed koa. He wanted plain koa.  Oh well. You want what you want I guess. Carvin had no trouble selling his return in the showroom.)

I've seen some really nice guitars on this site. I have not even come close to going through all eighty-something pages of this thread. But you guys have a lot of impressive stuff here.


----------



## B Lopez

Cool deal, dude.  Beautiful guitar, wonder what it looks like in natural light


----------



## mgood

I don't think I have any in natural light. . . .
I'm not sure she's ever seen the sun. I'll have to take some and get back.


----------



## cow 7 sig

Shawn said:


> Beautiful Carvin.
> 
> Welcome too!


PURE SEXmgood thats hot.


----------



## sandwichamwin

Well it's not quite a guitar yet, but it's well underway.

A little picture of my 7 string I'm currently building. Mahogany body, flamed maple neck (not finished yet hence not in photo), rosewood fingerboard, probably EMG's (never tried em so why not).

It's an RG style body with a EBMM style headstock. Best of both worlds


----------



## mgood

Still no natural light shots. (I've looked. I don't have any.)
Maybe I'll take some next week.

But since some of you like my 747 so much (and since I seem to be hogging the thread anyway), here are some more "random pics." Most of the pics I have of this thing were taken in the Carvin showroom before I actually paid it off and brought it home. Only the ones showing both guitars have been taken since then.




















Damn, that's an ugly picture of me. Just look at the guitars and ignore the guy holding them.


----------



## cow 7 sig

^^^^^^^^^^^^that really is hot


----------



## Shawn

sandwichamwin said:


> Well it's not quite a guitar yet, but it's well underway.
> 
> A little picture of my 7 string I'm currently building. Mahogany body, flamed maple neck (not finished yet hence not in photo), rosewood fingerboard, probably EMG's (never tried em so why not).
> 
> It's an RG style body with a EBMM style headstock. Best of both worlds



Welcome! Cool project you have going there too, anxious to see it when it's finished.


----------



## RXTN




----------



## zasam4

7string mod #2
RG7620 (RG550DY mod)
lets call it *RG7650DY* 






















thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/34046-my-modded-rg7620-rg7420.html


----------



## mgood

Oh yeah, _screamin'_ yellow!  
That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Loud ass colors rock.

I mean, why else would you buy an Ibanez? 
I like the bright colors that most people don't take seriously, the orange and pink and green that were briefly popular in the early nineties and then quickly died out as hair metal was replaced by grunge. Trace Elliot bass amps with neon green labels and blacklights built into the head. Spandex and light shows. Chicks with short black leather skirts and fishnets with bright blood red lipstick and black painted fingernails and big hair and big gaudy ear rings. . . . Sorry, I got carried away there.


----------



## RXTN

Awesom looking guitars, I also liked the RGT42


----------



## neoclassical

My first 7. I only waited ~17 years.

Adam

RG1527
RG550 (1987)
RG520 MIJ
Kramer Vanguard


----------



## Slayer89

A maple boarded 7?!?! I can't decide if I love you or hate you.


----------



## Shawn

zasam4 said:


> 7string mod #2
> RG7620 (RG550DY mod)
> lets call it *RG7650DY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/34046-my-modded-rg7620-rg7420.html



That is badass.  Maple fretboard FTW. Nicely done!


----------



## ZeroSignal

neoclassical said:


> My first 7. I only waited ~17 years.
> 
> Adam
> 
> RG1527
> RG550 (1987)
> RG520 MIJ
> Kramer Vanguard



 And nice RG1527!


----------



## playstopause

neoclassical said:


> My first 7. I only waited ~17 years.
> 
> Adam
> 
> RG1527
> RG550 (1987)
> RG520 MIJ
> Kramer Vanguard


----------



## Shawn

neoclassical said:


> My first 7. I only waited ~17 years.
> 
> Adam
> 
> RG1527
> RG550 (1987)
> RG520 MIJ
> Kramer Vanguard



Welcome! Nice guitars you have there too.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## mgood

B Lopez said:


> Cool deal, dude.  Beautiful guitar, wonder what it looks like in natural light


----------



## yevetz

mgood said:


>



+1


----------



## Michael

Shawn, I want your PWH.


----------



## -K4G-

shawn that guitar reminds me of white chocolate.


----------



## Shawn

Thanks guys. 

Mike, that Carvin is beautiful in those pics.


----------



## Eric




----------



## eelblack2

^

You have been wtfpwnd courtesy of 7strings


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> ^
> 
> You have been wtfpwnd courtesy of 7strings



+1 

I hereby relinquish the title of Gear Whorus Maximus and bestow it upon 7Strings...

so ummm what was your address again dude


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Ya i dont believe many collections get any nicer than that...


----------



## playstopause

Apex1rg7x said:


> Ya i dont believe many collections get any nicer than that...



Yep. That one is tough to beat.
But i see there's a couple of models missing...


----------



## Ryan

eelblack2 said:


> ^
> 
> You have been wtfpwnd courtesy of 7strings



lol couldnt have said it better


----------



## -K4G-

3 white UVs.


----------



## B Lopez

mgood said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/mgood1/guitars/DSCF1321a.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/mgood1/guitars/DSCF1322a.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/mgood1/guitars/DSCF1321c.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/mgood1/guitars/DSCF1323a.jpg



 Thanks for those


----------



## yellowv




----------



## purple_hazer

whats the model of that kickass green universe?


----------



## mgood

One seven-string and _seven_ non-seven-string instruments.


----------



## g3rmanium

7Strings said:


>



Ooooh. 

I have that guitar 

Well, as long as it's a 2027XVV which I believe.


----------



## Eric

purple_hazer said:


> whats the model of that kickass green universe?



Hey bro! The green universe is a 1991 UV77GR. Thanks man!


----------



## Rodney James

The Voyager.......





Hello Everyone! Cool Site!


----------



## Groff

Rodney James said:


> The Voyager.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! Cool Site!



Interesting graphics!


----------



## ZeroSignal

RG8427F FE (Apollo) and RG1527 RB (Nemesis):


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice pair!


----------



## MAXEDON

<br>




<br>




<br>
love the natural finish one.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Oh and:


----------



## Eric




----------



## Lankles

Schectermarriage.


----------



## Shawn

Rodney James said:


> The Voyager.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! Cool Site!



Welcome!  It's always nice to see another PWH owner.


----------



## the.godfather

Lankles said:


>



Major droolage over the Loomis!  

I want one of those things so bad, they look awesome.


----------



## Lankles

It is the lovelies... but people underestimate the blackjack. I love it too. I'm pretty sure it has a better tone for chording and less technical/speed passages, but the Loomis owns its bones for shred and/or sweeping and also for machine gun style or tight, punishing riffs.


----------



## navab

Nice!, How does the Loomis play?


----------



## Memq

just shot this one:











My RG7621 with my modded Gio ibby


----------



## Shawn

NIcely done on the Gio. That looks awesome.


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


> NIcely done on the Gio. That looks awesome.



 It really gives it a strat "edge".


----------



## thedownside

my new rg7321


----------



## Allen Garrow

~A


----------



## playstopause

Holy mother. Nice collection (again). What's the one with the flames?


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> Holy mother. Nice collection (again). What's the one with the flames?



It's a Conklin GTG, Im pretty sure anyways.

Really dig that white RG though.


----------



## Bekanor

Those sneaky 6's snuck into this shot just as I snapped.  







I sold the HR to my buddy but it will be replaced in a couple of weeks by a Jeff Loomis sig.


----------



## HaGGuS

My 2 Ibanez 7,s..
ive replaced the bridge pickups on both..
i hope to be getting a loomis soon


----------



## yevetz

Allen Garrow said:


> ~A



Only 7-s 



Bekanor said:


> Those sneaky 6's snuck into this shot just as I snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the HR to my buddy but it will be replaced in a couple of weeks by a Jeff Loomis sig.



nice collection and


----------



## purple_hazer

Bekanor said:


> Those sneaky 6's snuck into this shot just as I snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the HR to my buddy but it will be replaced in a couple of weeks by a Jeff Loomis sig.



haha i dig that badass cactuar on your amp

i also dig your amp :O


----------



## D-EJ915

Cactuar ftw!!!! You guys have some sick setups there Bekanor and Allen


----------



## Bekanor

Thanks for the welcome messages.


I love my rig, I just wish I had more opportunities to really crank it up and cause neighbourhood disturbance.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> It's a Conklin GTG, Im pretty sure anyways.



More pics!!!!!!


----------



## Miek

Bekanor said:


> Those sneaky 6's snuck into this shot just as I snapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the HR to my buddy but it will be replaced in a couple of weeks by a Jeff Loomis sig.



Cactuar _and_ Cthulhu?!


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


> More pics!!!!!!


----------



## Bekanor

Miek said:


> Cactuar _and_ Cthulhu?!



When my Softimus Prime gets here the trinity of glory shall be complete.


----------



## D-EJ915

Bekanor said:


> When my Softimus Prime gets here the trinity of glory shall be complete.


omfg softimus prime?!


----------



## Justin Bailey

this thread just makes me gas for a uv... jesus. I love those old uvs.... yowza!


----------



## Bekanor

D-EJ915 said:


> omfg softimus prime?!



Plush, transforming Optimus Prime.



Never too old for awesome toys.


----------



## D-EJ915

Bekanor said:


> Plush, transforming Optimus Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Never too old for awesome toys.


omg you have to post copious amounts of pics


----------



## B Lopez

playstopause said:


> More pics!!!!!!



It's not mine but I wish it was 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...custom-painted-conklin-7-update-finished.html


----------



## Bekanor

D-EJ915 said:


> omg you have to post copious amounts of pics



You know I will.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> It's not mine but I wish it was



Yeah me too 



> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...custom-painted-conklin-7-update-finished.html







Allen Garrow said:


> My inspiration for the flame was from an Old hotwheels ad from years ago.



 
That guitar rocks big time.
Gotta love Hotwheels!


----------



## amonb

Hey guys.. you have seen a million pics of ém before but I JUST RECEIVED MY VERY FIRST SEVEN STRING!!  

Needless to say have been spending the past three hours busting Dino riffs on my new Schecter C7 Blackjack  

The extra neck width will take some getting used to (I know this is a popular complaint aimed at Schecters here) but I am having a blast.

Here are pics (bad quality cameraphone, will have to take more later):


----------



## playstopause

Congrats and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## yevetz

congrats.....welcome in new diapason of possibilities


----------



## Shawn

amonb said:


> Here are pics (bad quality cameraphone, will have to take more later):


Nice Blackjack! I've always liked those.


----------



## amonb

Thanks guys!


----------



## Faine

METAL FACE lol..















Shawn said:


> So I took some random pics of few of my sevens tonight.  Enjoy~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



This guitar looks sick!


----------



## Shawn

Nice metal face you have goin' on there and nice 7321 too.


----------



## Faine

Shawn said:


> Nice metal face you have goin' on there and nice 7321 too.



Thanks man.


----------



## NeglectedField

My camerawork is poor, but here's the best I could take of my 7321


----------



## djpharoah

I was bored today.

Furniture Polish Rocks!



































Eagerly awaiting my strings in the mail.I left the neck soaking in lemon oil last night. Now its so much darker.


----------



## B Lopez

That looks good^

My last 7, the Ibanez  

my LTD MH-307 was recently sold. Which means new gear tomorrow


----------



## playstopause

djpharoah said:


> I was bored today.



Faux binding ftw. It really gives it (with the pickguard) a better look.


----------



## djpharoah

playstopause said:


> Faux binding ftw. It really gives it (with the pickguard) a better look.


Thanks. I just wired it up with EB 11-58 and they sound great in A. I got my Choas MT-2 setup and need to find my camcorder and I will record some tracks.


----------



## Shawn

djpharoah said:


> I was bored today.
> 
> Furniture Polish Rocks!


Nicely done on the white binding and white pickups. That looks killer.


----------



## t o b 7 a s




----------



## djpharoah

t o b 7 a s said:


>


  

Dude that MC is amazing. Give it to me


----------



## t o b 7 a s

djpharoah said:


> Dude that MC is amazing.




;-)) thanks - i really digging the pastel mkr's (if they're not too yellowish)


----------



## Shawn

Very nice MC! Nice UVs and nice collection too.


----------



## Faine

Colorfull...


----------



## Rigor Mortis

t o b 7 a s said:


>



Lovin' the pick holder thing..

Gah I need one of those. How much it cost you/where you get it?

Edit:
nvm, cant get one anyways =[

307 headstock


----------



## t o b 7 a s

SevenSevenSeven said:


> Lovin' the pick holder thing..
> 
> Gah I need one of those. How much it cost you/where you get it?
> 
> Edit:
> nvm, cant get one anyways =[
> 
> 307 headstock




hi,

this is a simple microphone stand pic holder  
does require 2 seconds of cutting but works great.
got them at my local store for 5 bucks


----------



## Sebastian

.
.
.
.
<--------


----------



## DiezelMonster

Here are my 2 7's
soon to be added with a white and a green uv if I can find them!







C


----------



## playstopause

Sebastian said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> <--------



Hey! 

Great to see you back!


----------



## Faine

Heh...yellow pick. I hate guitars with the Tuning Keys underneath the headstock...idky. It just really bothers me.


----------



## yevetz

Sebastian said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> <--------


----------



## B Lopez

Faine said:


> Heh...yellow pick. I hate guitars with the Tuning Keys underneath the headstock...idky. It just really bothers me.



Deemed false 

Reversed headstocks are the shit.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Rigor Mortis

Does anyone on here have an Ibanez S5407FM? (Or whatever you want to call it, S7540, 540 S7)


----------



## Faine

Nope.


----------



## playstopause

SevenSevenSeven said:


> Does anyone on here have an Ibanez S5407FM? (Or whatever you want to call it, S7540, 540 S7)



Of course there is someone.

Can't remember who though .


----------



## Faine

lol.


----------



## Shawn

SevenSevenSeven said:


> Does anyone on here have an Ibanez S5407FM? (Or whatever you want to call it, S7540, 540 S7)



There is no FM S540 7. They only came in black and red pearl, which are more rare than the black one, and they have 2 singles and a humbucker with a Lo Pro Edge. There is an S *7420* FM however.


----------



## Faine

Arnt they the same thing?


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


> There is no FM S540 7. They only came in black and red pearl, which are more rare than the black one, and they have 2 singles and a humbucker with a Lo Pro Edge. There is an S *7420* FM however.





Faine said:


> Arnt they the same thing?



Like Shawn said :

S5407 : Black, red pearl, H-S-S, LoPro Edge. + old "square bloc" neck joint. / Older model, 1st gen.
S7420 : Black, FM ("turquoise"), H-H, Lo-Trs trem, + AANJ neck joint. / 2nd gen.


----------



## Faine

Nope, Guess not lol.


----------



## kung_fu




----------



## Faine

kung_fu said:


>



Nice AX7221, I have a silver one!


----------



## Shawn

DiezelMonster said:


> Here are my 2 7's
> soon to be added with a white and a green uv if I can find them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C



Gotta love those UV7BKs.......and RG 7620s too.  Cool pic!


----------



## HaGGuS

and then there was 3


----------



## Michael

Wicked collection, HaGGuS.


----------



## Shawn

HaGGuS said:


> and then there was 3



Nice trio!


----------



## Shawn

Some more random pics of my PWH~


----------



## Mogwaii

kung_fu said:


>



Did you buy that Omen-7 in long and mcquade about a year and a half ago? I think it used to be mine


----------



## kung_fu

I did as a matter of fact. Why did you ditch it? I haven't found anything wrong with it


----------



## Mogwaii

The neck was way too chunky for me, plus i really wanted a 12-string acoustic.. I havent looked back since! Atleast you're taking care, right? haha.


----------



## kung_fu

Ya she's in good hands


----------



## GazPots

Here's an old close up of the epi les paul classic 7'er and its brothers (white one is a bandmates baritone).







and here's my uv back when it was a bit fucked. 








She's been fixed for a while though.


Gaz


----------



## playstopause

^

Wow, nice LP's shot!


----------



## Shawn

Nice LPs!  Nice UV too.


----------



## yevetz

yorr LP is beatiful


----------



## GazPots

I found some random pics of it in a folder ive not remebered about for over a year 

I believe this was the 2nd day of owning the uv as it still looks shiny |








And this was the 1st day of owning the epi. The usual "clean the manky "new" guitar day" as its known in my house.







Weird logo in this pic for some strange reason.  








Chunky piece of wood.........








Obligatory "in case" shot.







I must get that guitar back as i do miss it. 

Gaz


----------



## Xtremevillan

Dude just give me one of your guitars. You won't even know it's gone.

Seriously godDAMN you're lucky.


----------



## GazPots

All paid through overtime in work my good friend. 


Once the slog is over its nice to kick back with a guitar and noodle away.



Gaz


----------



## uv77mc_user

t o b 7 a s said:


>




Man, thats an amazing looking mc. 

EDIT
Achso, hätte ich ja auch in deutsch sagen können: Geile mc hast du da


----------



## dissident

Some pics of my first 7- 
















And one with my blackjack-


----------



## yevetz

dissident said:


> Some pics of my first 7-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with my blackjack-


----------



## Ryan

? said:


>


----------



## B Lopez

Those screws on the bridge stick out _really_ far. Ive never seen something like that before.


----------



## D-EJ915

B Lopez said:


> Those screws on the bridge stick out _really_ far. Ive never seen something like that before.


yeah all 7321s are like that, they shred your hand


----------



## B Lopez

Ive never played one like that though


----------



## dissident

I gues its because i have the action pretty low. It doesn't really get in the way though. If i does i gues i can always file them down.


----------



## Eric

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah all 7321s are like that, they shred your hand



 

I have a scar.


----------



## GazPots

I had that problem and i ended up shimming the neck at the bridge side of the pocket and now my bridge doesn't have the saddle screw problem.

That guitar looks like it needs a shim or shorter saddle screws.

Gaz


----------



## Shawn

dissident said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## dissident

GazPots said:


> I had that problem and i ended up shimming the neck at the bridge side of the pocket and now my bridge doesn't have the saddle screw problem.
> 
> That guitar looks like it needs a shim or shorter saddle screws.
> 
> Gaz




Sorry to be a n00b but im not too sure what you mean? ;p


----------



## FortePenance

Sticking a thin piece of paper in your guitar's neck pocket to raise the neck slightly and hence bring it closer to the strings, allowing the screws to be less stickyout. There's a setup somewhere on Ibanezrules. I'd link you but my monitor makes it hard to navigate the internetz.


----------



## dissident

cool thans, sounds like too much hastle to me.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## GazPots

I've been GAS'in for a PWH for ages now.



Just can't justify _another_ ibanez rg 7 string.


Lovely stuff dude. Excellent axes.


----------



## talon97

hellraiser


sc607


----------



## yevetz

talon97 said:


> View attachment 5488
> 
> hellraiser
> View attachment 5489
> 
> sc607


----------



## Shawn

Some outdoor shots~


----------



## FortePenance

GazPots said:


> Just can't justify _another_ ibanez rg 7 string.



Give me your J-Custom and buy a PWH. Win-win situation for both of us eh. 

Shawn, them's some mighty fine axes. I see a slightly sunken trem on one of the PWHs?


----------



## GazPots

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Give me your J-Custom and buy a PWH. Win-win situation for both of us eh.
> 
> Shawn, them's some mighty fine axes. I see a slightly sunken trem on one of the PWHs?



Haha i dont think i'll ever sel the j custom unless i get another in better condition. 


Why don't ibanez make nice high end white j customs???


----------



## Shawn

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Give me your J-Custom and buy a PWH. Win-win situation for both of us eh.
> 
> Shawn, them's some mighty fine axes. I see a slightly sunken trem on one of the PWHs?


Yeah, I just got it and it needs to be setup, this weekend it will be.


----------



## FortePenance

Oh, haha didn't know. I just remembered that you were the Universe guy. 

Looks proper nice though mate!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


>



Beautiful guitar and beautiful pics. 

I  that finish.


----------



## tie my rope

Lankles said:


> Schectermarriage.



the neck on the black jack looks alot fatter than that of the loomis.


----------



## TheReal7

These are the pics I took of my new 007 Elite:


----------



## Shawn

Nicely done, Scott, those pics are slick and nice Schecter too. 

Eric! We need some random shots of your lovely trio of Prestige 7s.


----------



## playstopause

TheReal7 said:


> These are the pics I took of my new 007 Elite:



Original pics!


----------



## amonb

New purchase came in a few days ago... some of you may recognize it! And thank you to the seller! More pics when put together/strung up (took off the neck for shipping).

Looks and feels so gooooooooood...


----------



## Universe74




----------



## RXTN

amonb said:


> New purchase came in a few days ago... some of you may recognize it! And thank you to the seller! More pics when put together/strung up (took off the neck for shipping).
> 
> Looks and feels so gooooooooood...



Looks odd, but i like the neck inlays!


----------



## Shawn

Universe74 said:


>



Nicely done on the black pickguard, that looks hot. If it were mine, i'd go with white pickups.  Cool pic!


----------



## yevetz

amonb said:


> New purchase came in a few days ago... some of you may recognize it! And thank you to the seller! More pics when put together/strung up (took off the neck for shipping).
> 
> Looks and feels so gooooooooood...



Can you take some sound clips........I just don't belive that Yamaha can make good guitar  All that was in my hands was shit


----------



## GazPots

Here's a picture of my hardly seen Rg7321 which ususally lies tucked away in a gig bag in the corner mostly.

I'm toying with going back to black pups but im not sure. What you guys think?







And i resetup my uv with 10-46 + .60 and dismantled the J Custom for shimming and adding a tremol-no to it. They are now both at the same gauges and relatively similar setups and identical tunings and Tremol-no. 

So here's an obligatory "in tune and ready to rock" pic. 






Gaz


----------



## yevetz

GazPots said:


> Here's a picture of my hardly seen Rg7321 which ususally lies tucked away in a gig bag in the corner mostly.
> 
> I'm toying with going back to black pups but im not sure. What you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i resetup my uv with 10-46 + .60 and dismantled the J Custom for shimming and adding a tremol-no to it. They are now both at the same gauges and relatively similar setups and identical tunings and Tremol-no.
> 
> So here's an obligatory "in tune and ready to rock" pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz



Keep it white


----------



## Alex-D33

Ryan said:


>



Skeletor ftw


----------



## Brett89

My Samick:


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> Here's a picture of my hardly seen Rg7321 which ususally lies tucked away in a gig bag in the corner mostly.
> 
> I'm toying with going back to black pups but im not sure. What you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i resetup my uv with 10-46 + .60 and dismantled the J Custom for shimming and adding a tremol-no to it. They are now both at the same gauges and relatively similar setups and identical tunings and Tremol-no.
> 
> So here's an obligatory "in tune and ready to rock" pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz



That is exactly what i'm going to do with my newly acquired 7321. I am going to add white binding as well. That looks slick. Nice guitars!


----------



## dissident

Shawn said:


> That is exactly what i'm going to do with my newly acquired 7321. I am going to add white binding as well. That looks slick. Nice guitars!



How would i go about adding a white binding?


----------



## TheReal7

GazPots said:


>



that is one sweet looking guitar!


----------



## GazPots

dissident said:


> How would i go about adding a white binding?



I used *THIS*

Use the 6mm for the body binding and use the 3mm for the headstock binding and make sure you have a sharp craft knife. 

Thats about it.


Gaz


----------



## FortePenance

Slick guitars Gaz.

Brett, that Samick has a cool body shape. How's it play?


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> I used *THIS*
> 
> Use the 6mm for the body binding and use the 3mm for the headstock binding and make sure you have a sharp craft knife.
> 
> Thats about it.
> 
> 
> Gaz



Yeah, that's what i'm basically going to use. I still have some left over too.


----------



## Brett89

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Slick guitars Gaz.
> 
> Brett, that Samick has a cool body shape. How's it play?



Well, what can I say? It's a cheap guitar, and I'm not a good guitarist, but what can I say is that it's not horrible, I get used to it, the frets are very wide and flat, and becouse the floyd the action is a bit high but It's not unplayable. I like the neck, it's wide and flat, so it's ok. It has only 22 fret and when you are standing it's very difficult to fret the highest notes.

I will change the bridge PU, and setup the floyd and it will be perfect. The bodywood is very nice, very resonant. And it's 7 year old floyd copy isn't bad at all, but I don't use it.


----------



## GazPots

Shawn said:


> Yeah, that's what i'm basically going to use. I still have some left over too.



Tell me about it. 

Think i've got enough for another 4 guitars. 

Gaz


----------



## Infused1

Just picked up this Schecter USA Sunset 7 on the left. New group shot of my USA Customs..


----------



## yevetz

Infused1 said:


> Just picked up this Schecter USA Sunset 7 on the left. New group shot of my USA Customs..



awesome collection


----------



## Memq

Here's my black beauty again:





remember the black strings? the color is completely off on the picking zone..but the sound is still the same.





As you can see i took the Tone knob and the selector switch out. They'll be replaced with a another volume pot for the neck and a 3 way toggle switch. 
Will also use Push/Pull Pots for both pickups.

picstory will come soon    
stay sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## dissident

GazPots said:


> I used *THIS*
> 
> Use the 6mm for the body binding and use the 3mm for the headstock binding and make sure you have a sharp craft knife.
> 
> Thats about it.
> 
> 
> Gaz




Awesome thanks! i'll have to give it a try.  

Is it very hard to do? And if i fuck it up  how hard will it be to get it off? lol thanks!


----------



## GazPots

its easy, it peels off if you get it wrong and leaves no marks.


just take your time.


----------



## dissident

GazPots said:


> its easy, it peels off if you get it wrong and leaves no marks.
> 
> 
> just take your time.


 

Awesome, thanks mate!


----------



## Hexer




----------



## Shawn

Might as well put these here. My Custom Arctic White RG 7620 is not pictured but once it arrives back from Donnie's, i'll have a new updated family pic.


----------



## kaotik94

ESP LTD H-207
EMG 707 pickups


----------



## yevetz

kaotik94 said:


> ESP LTD H-207
> EMG 707 pickups



nice 207


----------



## Shawn

kaotik94 said:


> ESP LTD H-207
> EMG 707 pickups



Nice! Great pic too.


----------



## Michael

Sweet flag Shawn. 

With some luck on eBay, I'll have something to post in this thread in a few weeks.  Wish me luck!


----------



## rizalkhan

Here mine
 Ibanez RG 470 
 Ibanez JS90 HAM 
 Ibanez UV777BK
 Ibanez UV777BK Prestige (Team J-Craft) 
 Ibanez RG2228 Prestige






Here my 8 string and amp setup





Shine On
R


----------



## playstopause

^

How does that "Little Terror" sounds?


----------



## rizalkhan

This is the best video of what it sounds like


----------



## Shawn

rizalkhan said:


> Here mine
>  Ibanez RG 470
>  Ibanez JS90 HAM
>  Ibanez UV777BK
>  Ibanez UV777BK Prestige (Team J-Craft)
>  Ibanez RG2228 Prestige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my 8 string and amp setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine On
> R



Nice collection! I love those JS 90ths too. 

Nice rig as well. Cool pics!


----------



## playstopause

rizalkhan said:


> This is the best video of what it sounds like



Thanks!  

I wonder what it sounds like pushed with a TS in front of it.
You need to post a clip!


----------



## kaotik94

Wow, All I have seen on this thread are gorgeous guitars and rigs!! Awesome people!!


----------



## playstopause

kaotik94 said:


> Wow, All I have seen on this thread are gorgeous guitars and rigs!! Awesome people!!



Welcome to ss.org!


----------



## Shawn

kaotik94 said:


> Wow, All I have seen on this thread are gorgeous guitars and rigs!! Awesome people!!



Welcome!


----------



## furyinternal

New-ish here... posting my toys.  
My camera is crap.  (Be warned)






















BTW, there are some reallllllly nice guitars posted here!! Well done!


----------



## kaotik94

Nice Fury!!!! What Washburn model is that?


----------



## furyinternal

kaotik94 said:


> Nice Fury!!!! What Washburn model is that?



Thank you!

It's a WG-587V, it's the newest in the collection, so it hasn't been upgraded or anything yet. But, soon....


----------



## kaotik94

Both are gorgeous guitars man! Welcome to ss.org!


----------



## furyinternal

kaotik94 said:


> Both are gorgeous guitars man! Welcome to ss.org!



Thanks, and thanks!


----------



## rizalkhan

Thanks for the kind word guys. 

I'll try to record a clip using tiny terror with some of my guitars and upload to youtube. Will update. Give me some time


----------



## Shawn

furyinternal said:


> New-ish here... posting my toys.
> My camera is crap.  (Be warned)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there are some reallllllly nice guitars posted here!! Well done!



Welcome and nice guitars!


----------



## playstopause

rizalkhan said:


> Thanks for the kind word guys.
> 
> I'll try to record a clip using tiny terror with some of my guitars and upload to youtube. Will update. Give me some time


----------



## -K4G-

^^ thought it was a one of a kind hellraiser with no fret markers.(3rd pic)
nice axes thou.


----------



## arnoroth661




----------



## FortePenance

playstopause said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder what it sounds like pushed with a TS in front of it.
> You need to post a clip!



Chah dude, YouPube's got 2 I think.


This guy's said he's boosting it with a TS.

Unboosted, it still sounds pretty nice!


----------



## stuh84

Heres my baby

Got plans for quite a few more though, had this sexy beast nearly 5 years now (my god has it been that long....). Currently saving for a Halo Octavia, and then a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser for my Fixed bridge 7 needs.....then I might drop on the Loomis sig 

Very rarely play anything on me other guitars now, thinking of selling one of them just to clear space on my rack.....HEHEHE I SAID RACK


----------



## playstopause

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Chah dude, YouPube's got 2 I think.
> ...
> 
> This guy's said he's boosting it with a TS.
> ...
> Unboosted, it still sounds pretty nice!





Sounds pretty interesting imo.
If the thing had a loop, it would already be in my basement.


----------



## Shawn

stuh84 said:


> Heres my baby



Nice LTD. I love ESP reversed pointed headstocks.


----------



## stuh84

Yeah, don't think you could get me to part with this guitar for love nor money 

Just need to get it some 7+ stringed friends to keep it company


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Little opportunity to take some pics after my last band practise.


----------



## Psychoface

some freaking nice guitars on this thread


----------



## Blexican

playstopause said:


> Sounds pretty interesting imo.
> If the thing had a loop, it would already be in my basement.



Which might free up that XXL...


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## headtochrist

some kikass guitars on this thread


----------



## Shawn

headtochrist said:


> some kikass guitars on this thread



Welcome!


----------



## metalfiend666

hmmm_de_hum said:


>



Good to see my old Chameleon still getting some use


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Damn right it is James, absolutely killer sounding pre, sounds even better with my freshly retubed classic 50/50. It's nice and secure in an SKB home now so no need to worry, i have found that it really does compliment my other guitarists' ENGL E530 pre.


----------



## HappySinner

My GG7 on tour, October 6th '07


----------



## Shawn

Cool pic and nice guitar! ^


----------



## cow 7 sig

a few new pics 
my new rg 1527 and cow7 and ...a 6 lol


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> a few new pics
> my new rg 1527 and cow7 and ...a 6 lol



Cool pics! I dig your trio too, nice guitars.


----------



## cow 7 sig

Shawn said:


> Cool pics! I dig your trio too, nice guitars.



why thank you


----------



## Wolfv11

My Ibanez 7621


 












Frets Could use some polishing




Gotta have D'Addario strings, .59 guage Low B


----------



## playstopause

Wow, nice pics !


----------



## FortePenance

yeah, those are great pics dude, really artistic. The lighting is really great on them. You can't see the Ibanez decal though? Or s'just the camera?


----------



## Wolfv11

FortePenance said:


> yeah, those are great pics dude, really artistic. The lighting is really great on them. You can't see the Ibanez decal though? Or s'just the camera?



Thanx for the comments of the pics guys!
I tried a couple times to grab some logo shots













But on the ones where I was trying to be artistic, I only got one part of the logo in focus and then the other side was blurry. They arent too bad though I guess


----------



## yevetz

Yes great pics


----------



## guitarplayerone

video still.


----------



## Shawn

^Beautiful guitar and nicely done with the cream pickups too.


----------



## Alex-D33

guitarplayerone said:


> video still.



now thats a sexy beast  ( the guitar ) lol


----------



## Slayer89

Since we're putting new flooring in my living room and hallway at my house, I decided to take advantage of the new, clean , bright floors and snap some pics. Here are the only ones I ended up being happy with.


----------



## furyinternal

Slayer89 said:


> Since we're putting new flooring in my living room and hallway at my house, I decided to take advantage of the new, clean , bright floors and snap some pics. Here are the only ones I ended up being happy with.



Nice pics!!!! Beat the hell out of mine anyway!


----------



## FortePenance

Great shots man! Fuckin crystal clear and that all black combo looks sick.


----------



## El Caco

I took these today for the 2027 thread.

I am still waiting for the original knobs and some other parts, the Ibanez importer for Australia is fucking hopeless.

These are the preview pics for the photos in My Gallery

For the big ass ones middle click the photos to open them in a new tab.

















I will post some new ones when I get the parts.


----------



## g3rmanium

Firedragon said:


> I took these today for the 2027 thread.



t3h s3x. I also own a 2027!  

Btw: What 2027 thread?


----------



## El Caco

This one http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/40009-rg2027-pics-iida-jaervi.html


----------



## joshvittek

This is my Carvin 747C. I just ditched the licensed Floyd and dropped in the Kahler 2317


----------



## Hexer

guitarplayerone said:


> video still.



sweet! what axe is that?


----------



## metalfiend666

joshvittek said:


> This is my Carvin 747C. I just ditched the licensed Floyd and dropped in the Kahler 2317



Is that an after sale paint job too, or did you somehow talk them into doing it for you?


----------



## Shawn

joshvittek said:


> This is my Carvin 747C. I just ditched the licensed Floyd and dropped in the Kahler 2317



Very nice!  I'd like to know if that was a custom paint job too.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## g3rmanium

Shawn said:


>



The one on the right looks like



.


----------



## Alex-D33

I had to throw this in \m/ .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

this one I had to let go  but I got the Interceptor  




[/IMG]

A nice fret polish !  




[/IMG]

and was a group shot when the RG7321 was fluorescent orange .. lol 80's rocked \m/ 




[/IMG]

The end .


----------



## Shawn

Alex, that Agile is sexy. 

Great pics!


----------



## Michael

Sweet collection, Alex!


----------



## Alex-D33

Shawn said:


> Alex, that Agile is sexy.
> 
> Great pics!



thanks .. and you know what , the pup's are actuely very good . great harmonics . nice crunch from the low B & well balanced mids very similar to the Dimarzio blaze bridge .


----------



## Apophis

I love this green finish


----------



## yevetz

Hexer said:


> sweet! what axe is that?



Ibanez RG j.custom 8427


----------



## joshvittek

Sorry for my delay guys, yes it is a custom paint job. It was actually done by the Carvin painter at the time but on the side! He is no longer there.


----------



## Shawn

joshvittek said:


> Sorry for my delay guys, yes it is a custom paint job. It was actually done by the Carvin painter at the time but on the side! He is no longer there.



Nice!


----------



## cow 7 sig

shitty pic,sorry ill get a better one tomorrow


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> shitty pic,sorry ill get a better one tomorrow



Nice. I dig the camo face on the Marshall cab too, nicely done.


----------



## Apophis

Nice photo


----------



## cow 7 sig

another shot of my rg1527


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch asked for it!


----------



## Apophis

Nice


----------



## playstopause

Nice pics Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

playstopause said:


> Nice pics Johann.



Thanks.


----------



## Shawn

g3rmanium said:


> Stitch asked for it!



Beautiful guitar.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## D-EJ915

I'd hit that


----------



## Blexican

g3rmanium said:


> Stitch asked for it!



Well, that's a mighty fine lookin' guitar there.


----------



## FortePenance

delishly beautiful. Needs more stringwraps though.


----------



## Shawn

B Lopez said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## Apophis

^
Yes indeed


----------



## Guitar Nymph

My 7420 & 7620


----------



## Shawn

Guitar Nymph said:


> My 7420 & 7620



Nice! Really cool to see the difference in the two colors too. Cool pic!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Mr. S

UV7BK green dots - possibly the sexiest guitar in the world?


----------



## simsklok

g3rmanium said:


> Stitch asked for it!



SHHHWWWINNG!!


----------



## technomancer

g3rmanium set the trem up on that 2027, that's completely wrong


----------



## g3rmanium

technomancer said:


> g3rmanium set the trem up on that 2027, that's completely wrong



 What do you mean? I calibrated that trem when I changed strings to Slinkies, back in 2005 or so. It's been super stable since then.


----------



## El Caco

g3rmanium said:


> What do you mean? I calibrated that trem when I changed strings to Slinkies, back in 2005 or so. It's been super stable since then.


----------



## Pirelli

g3rmanium said:


> What do you mean? I calibrated that trem when I changed strings to Slinkies, back in 2005 or so. It's been super stable since then.



The trem is recessed too far into the body, the knife edge is meant to be parallel with the body. 

Check out ibanezrules for more info and pics.


----------



## g3rmanium

Pirelli said:


> The trem is recessed too far into the body, the knife edge is meant to be parallel with the body.



First of all it's not that recessed, a little bit maybe (it looks that way on the photos). Secondly, I had it in parallel but with the Slinkies it was most stable that way.


----------



## Zepp88

Which is why you don't use slinkies


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Which is why you don't use slinkies



Dude, they feel like Spaghettis!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dude, they feel like Spaghettis!



Yeah...but...Johann......they SOUND like Spaghettis!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah...but...Johann......they SOUND like Spaghettis!



 And my options are?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> And my options are?



D'Addario.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> D'Addario.



Which ones do you play? I'm not necessarily looking for a bright sound because I already play thin picks. Lots of output and a ton of low-end would be nice


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Which ones do you play? I'm not necessarily looking for a bright sound because I already play thin picks. Lots of output and a ton of low-end would be nice



D'AddarioElectric Guitar 7-string Environmental XL Regular Lite, .010 - .059, EXL110-7 I use those. But they may be too bright for you. 

Although, excessive brightness is not always a bad thing and can be easily dialed out.


----------



## Zepp88

D'Addario Seven (7) String Guitar Strings

Different ones.


----------



## zimbloth

S.I.T. brand are pretty cool. Not as bright as DiMarzios, a good balanced string. My bandmate uses their 10-58 set exclusively.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> D'AddarioElectric Guitar 7-string Environmental XL Regular Lite, .010 - .059, EXL110-7 I use those. But they may be too bright for you.
> 
> Although, excessive brightness is not always a bad thing and can be easily dialed out.



I also use those, D'Addario being my favorite string brand, but I sometimes use the Ernie Ball 11-58s as well. Those sound good too, but I prefer the D'Addarios.


----------



## cow 7 sig

ernie ball not even slinky with a 60


----------



## FortePenance

Elixirs. Last forever and sound great IMO.

Nice dot btw Shawn.


----------



## Shawn

FortePenance said:


> Elixirs. Last forever and sound great IMO.
> 
> Nice dot btw Shawn.



Thanks. 

I use D'Addario on all my 7s. I love them.


----------



## shredder777

FortePenance said:


> Elixirs. Last forever and sound great IMO.



Costs a fortune too


----------



## Tiger

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/Iechine/Alice/alice4.jpg


----------



## playstopause

Tiger said:


> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/Iechine/Alice/alice4.jpg



What's that?


----------



## Tiger

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ustratedluthier-custom-30-scale-7-string.html


----------



## playstopause

Tiger said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ustratedluthier-custom-30-scale-7-string.html



Thanks, haven't seen it. Wow


----------



## Apophis

It's sick guitar  I love it


----------



## Shawn

Tiger said:


> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/Iechine/Alice/alice4.jpg



Very nice.


----------



## Tiger

Do a lot of people have that Hokusai Katsushika painting avatar?


----------



## Shawn

Maybe. I don't think i've seen anybody with it here though.


----------



## terrorsound

the rico jr man!!!!! that's the shit!!!!





zimbloth said:


> Here's the current lineup:


----------



## tie my rope

Shawn said:


> Maybe. I don't think i've seen anybody with it here though.



ive got that painting in my hall.


----------



## Shawn

tie my rope said:


> ive got that painting in my hall.



Nice.


----------



## CatPancakes

my sevenstring "jade" complete with fake binding!


----------



## Apophis

nice looking


----------



## Shooter

Hey Catpancakes, how'd you do the binding? I saw somebody else on here did it with car decals (or something like that). I'm planning on putting some on one of my guitars.


----------



## Michael

Nice 7321. Looks cool with the pickup ring on there.


----------



## CatPancakes

Shooter said:


> Hey Catpancakes, how'd you do the binding? I saw somebody else on here did it with car decals (or something like that). I'm planning on putting some on one of my guitars.




its auto pinstriping, i bought it at pepboys, it was fairly easy to do.


----------



## Shooter

Thanks man!


----------



## Shawn

That 7321 looks pretty slick. 

Some pics I took today~


----------



## VetalSeven

2 Shawn
WOOOOOW 
White UV- 
...................................


----------



## mgood

Here's some pics of my friend Darell playing my DC747.








With me on bass.








Blues on a seven? Sure. Darell jamming with our friends Rod and Paul.




Rod, Darell, Paul, Terry, and Rick.


----------



## yevetz

mgood said:


> Here's some pics of my friend Darell playing my DC747.






VetalSeven said:


> 2 Shawn
> WOOOOOW
> White UV-
> ...................................




Both are


----------



## Apophis

Nice photos


----------



## darren

My Danelectro and my old rig.





Me and my JP7.





And yes, the T-shirt has blinky lights on it. I have some video coming from this show soon, and you will all behold it. 

Blinky lights? I win.


----------



## Shawn

VetalSeven said:


> 2 Shawn
> WOOOOOW
> White UV-
> ...................................



Nice pair.


----------



## Santuzzo

Michael said:


> Maybe now and then. But my COW keeps me company.



Hi Michael, sorry for being off-topic, but I just saw you are form Geelong ! 
Man, you are one lucky dude to live there !
I was in Melbourne on October and my g/f and I took a trip along the Great Ocean Road and spent a few hours in Geelong, it's such an awesome place !


And back on-topic: why did you get rid of the RG1527?
I'm asking because I'm interested in but=ying one and wondering whether there was something about it you did not like.

Greetz,
Lars


----------



## Michael

Cool that you liked it down here. I do too.  If you're ever coming back let me know. 

I sold my 1527 so I could buy the COW. I loved the 1527. If I had a job at the time to get the money for the COW I would never have sold the 1527. There was nothing I really disliked about it though.


----------



## Santuzzo

Michael said:


> Cool that you liked it down here. I do too.  If you're ever coming back let me know.
> 
> I sold my 1527 so I could buy the COW. I loved the 1527. If I had a job at the time to get the money for the COW I would never have sold the 1527. There was nothing I really disliked about it though.



Oh, I'd so love to come back, and I probably will !
I loved Melbourne, too !

I guess I will get an RG1527....I can't wait to get my 1st 7-string


----------



## Shawn

Santuzzo said:


> I guess I will get an RG1527....I can't wait to get my 1st 7-string



Nice choice.


----------



## Apophis

^


----------



## HaGGuS

a pic of the axes with the new amp..


----------



## Michael

Sweet collection and nice rig.  Invite me up sometime for a jam.


----------



## HaGGuS

if your on the goldie..
u can drop in and make some noise..
we usually jam on monday .. tuesday wednesday.. aww shit.. we jam all the time,.. lol


----------



## cow 7 sig

HaGGuS said:


> a pic of the axes with the new amp..



nice collection m8
im starting to GAS for a loomis


----------



## HaGGuS

i do love my loomis ..and the hellraiser..
but the emg,s in the loomis dont sound as good as the emg,s in the hellraiser..  
even after the 18 volt mod 

i got a remedy...
a set of blackouts are on order for the loomis..


----------



## Santuzzo

zasam4 said:


> *7string project #1*
> RG7420 converted to fixed bridge
> from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project #2 to be posted this coming week



Great job, man ! 

Where did you get that pickguard?

I'm asking, cos I wanna get an RG1527 and I somehow like guitars with pickguards a lot, so I might wanna put a pickuard on it, I'd think that should not be too difficult, or is it?



HappySinner said:


> My GG7 on tour, October 6th '07



You probably get this a lot, but you look a lot like Vai on this picture !


----------



## danthony12321

Here is my 5 year old Carvin.











The natural finished RG7621 in Leon's post on the first page used to be mine, I'd recognise it anywhere


----------



## Michael

That Carvin is beautiful. You have great taste in guitars if you used to own Leon's 7621 aswell. 

Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## Shawn

danthony12321 said:


> Here is my 5 year old Carvin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The natural finished RG7621 in Leon's post on the first page used to be mine, I'd recognise it anywhere



 Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Apophis

Beautyfull Carvin


----------



## Riot688

Beautiful color for the Carvin!Hope she sounds as well as she's beautiful ^^


----------



## HappySinner

Santuzzo said:


> You probably get this a lot, but you look a lot like Vai on this picture !



Tell me about it... I once got mistaken for Vai three times in forty minutes - at a bloody Vai gig.  

Now, I just correct people and tell them that HE looks like ME...


----------



## thedonutman

mgood said:


> Here's some pics of my friend Darell playing my DC747.



You guys are serious Carvin Whores


----------



## Adam

My 2007 RG7321(soon to have jerich p/us)


----------



## coupe89

Here are my 7420 and GRX720.


----------



## Shawn

coupe89 said:


> Here are my 7420 and GRX720.



Ibanez for the win!


----------



## Despised_0515

Leon said:


>



 is that a black 1527???


----------



## Ryan

no, it's a RG7620BK. ;D


----------



## FortePenance

7620 or 7420 i believe.

edit//oh ffs, beaten by 1 minute.


----------



## Santuzzo

HappySinner said:


> Tell me about it... I once got mistaken for Vai three times in forty minutes - at a bloody Vai gig.
> 
> Now, I just correct people and tell them that HE looks like ME...



Cool ! LOL


----------



## Cosmic Pirate

Ghostpowder


----------



## Shawn

Nicely done^. UV7PWH FTW!


----------



## Apophis

Awesome work


----------



## Whoracle

those uv's are awesome!!


----------



## bowls

ok . . . so i'm a little excited . . . above is my first 7-string - schecter gryphon 7, diamond series

it arrives next thursday . . .

i . . . can . . . not . . . wait!


----------



## playstopause

^

Congrats! And a warm


----------



## Shawn

bowls said:


> ok . . . so i'm a little excited . . . above is my first 7-string - schecter gryphon 7, diamond series
> 
> it arrives next thursday . . .
> 
> i . . . can . . . not . . . wait!



Welcome! Congrats too.


----------



## D-EJ915

nice bowls, those are pretty nice \m/


----------



## Wolfie

Many übersweet guitars here 

Here's my RG1527 Cosmic Blue with a DiMarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge and an Air Norton 7 in the neck


----------



## Michael

Nice 1527.  I miss mine like crazy haha.


----------



## Ryan

You know, I sold a 1526 CB in killer condition when i lived in Gothernburg. It'd be funny if it made its way up to you somehow.





































I miss that guitar too. But in most big guitar stores in the US, they sell off used sevens for almost nothing cause well, almost no one buys them. So some lucky folks like me are there to reap the benefits of supply and demand lol. $375 like new. Sold it for 5,000 SEK.


----------



## Apophis

Nice color


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Santuzzo said:


> Great job, man !
> 
> Where did you get that pickguard?
> 
> I'm asking, cos I wanna get an RG1527 and I somehow like guitars with pickguards a lot, so I might wanna put a pickuard on it, I'd think that should not be too difficult, or is it?
> 
> 
> 
> You probably get this a lot, but you look a lot like Vai on this picture !



holy shit! thats your signiture ormsby!
im thinking about getting one made myself, in the future...


----------



## HaGGuS

the rig


----------



## B Lopez

Niiiiice. I'm dying for a Loomis.


----------



## Xaios

God, I wish I could afford a Mesa amp.

Anyways, pics time. Finally took a few shots of the geetars, although they didn't come out that great. Whatever though.

First, both my Ibanez's.

Ibanez RG1527 Royal Blue on the left, RG321MH MOL on the right.





Next, the RG321MH by itself...





Now, of course, the highlight, RG1527...

From above!





From the front!





Artsy angles!





From below!





Here's the picture that best illustrates the color, unfortunately it came out blurry. Oddly enough, it doesn't look anything like the Royal Blue finish on the Ibby website, but more like the Cosmic Blue, which is actually kinda purplish. Strange.





And, lastly, my lil' Marshall AVT100X. Not the greatest rig'o'doom on the face of the earth, but it tides me over.


----------



## Shawn

Wolfie said:


> Many übersweet guitars here
> 
> Here's my RG1527 Cosmic Blue with a DiMarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge and an Air Norton 7 in the neck



Very nice.


----------



## mnemonic

HaGGuS said:


> the rig



oh man that is niiiiiiice

i'd imagine you'd get a horrible reverb/echo off those walls and floor tho?

i think my amp sounds soooo much better in a carpeted room hahah.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ryan said:


> ^ thats what i do now. I grew tired of saying "Oh, i _used_ to have one of those, and _used_ to have one of these..." Plus i miss the guitars after theyre gone. =(



F*** yeah I sold My Line 6 Spider II for $500NZD the other day and that sucked kinda because It was a good amp to play Arch Enemy On. but Im selling my Washburn WG-580FR and Jackson DKMGT[stop-tail] to Finance a Spider II 150 watt half stack, And I wont regret selling my washy or jackson at all, Ill just have my ESP-LTD M-307 for a while and then I'll start looking for a 1077XL . I Will post a Pic of my ESP In a few days, so please have a look because Im sure everyone will like and appreciate it, its a stunning guitar, soon I will be replacing the EMGHZ Pickups with Dimarzio Blade 7's 

PS.Im shit scared of buying gats from overseas, anyone feel the same!?  PS[2) DEATH Is a f***ing Awesome band!


----------



## HaGGuS

mnemonic said:


> oh man that is niiiiiiice
> 
> i'd imagine you'd get a horrible reverb/echo off those walls and floor tho?
> 
> i think my amp sounds soooo much better in a carpeted room hahah.



its not the best.. but its free .. lol
now ive spent the cash on the gear.. ill start doing the room up..
i want to line the walls with wood..and a bit of carpet


----------



## mnemonic

that would be sweet!



CrushingAnvil said:


> PS.Im shit scared of buying gats from overseas, anyone feel the same!?  PS[2) DEATH Is a f***ing Awesome band!



i'm always afraid of buying guitars at all 

i'm always thinking i might hate something about it later, might get a better deal somewhere else, etc. i drag my feet like crazy on large purchases, haha.

i'm not looking forward to the day when i have to buy a house


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bobby said:


> Would post a pic of my RG7620 as well but I sold it.
> 
> I'll never do that again.



Hey Bro I've Got An M307 With HZ's, Does yours sound good with EMG Actives? are they 707's or 81-7's?



Sebastian said:


> Yeah.. too bad it is not reversed



My M307 Is Reversed =D I'll sort out some pics for you guys!



mustang-monk said:


> id wank off my own grandad for that ESP Carpenter sig.



Woah, That was....err....wierd...



cow 7 sig said:


> a few new pics
> my new rg 1527 and cow7 and ...a 6 lol



Nice Commodore bro!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

M-307 ESP

Fuck I have posted so many comments in a row =\ feel like a tool now haha.
Tell me what you think of my gat guys!


----------



## phantaz

A pic of me and my BC Rich Custom V


----------



## g3rmanium

phantaz said:


> A pic of me and my BC Rich Custom V
> 
> View attachment 6119



Never been a big fan of BCs but yours looks great.


----------



## HaGGuS

i dont usually like bc-r either..
but that 1 looks damm nice


----------



## phantaz

HaGGuS said:


> i dont usually like bc-r either..
> but that 1 looks damm nice



It's by far the best sounding and looking guitar I have owned so far. BC Rich makes some shit guitars but their custom shop does awesome work.


----------



## yevetz

phantaz said:


> A pic of me and my BC Rich Custom V
> 
> View attachment 6119


----------



## Shawn

phantaz said:


> A pic of me and my BC Rich Custom V
> 
> View attachment 6119



Welcome! Nice guitar too.


----------



## c4tze

wheres that dickies camo belt from?


----------



## RGmaster

How do you insert a damn pic from your comp documents?


----------



## philkilla

phantaz said:


> A pic of me and my BC Rich Custom V
> 
> View attachment 6119



So I'm not the only one sporting an O'brien inspired axe?


----------



## c4tze

sorry dudes, only a cellphonecam and only one of ma bybies at my students appartment...


----------



## phantaz

philkilla said:


> So I'm not the only one sporting an O'brien inspired axe?



No you are not. I have always loved his 7 string BC Rich custom V's. I tell ya what, those bastards are hard to come by though.


----------



## Shawn

Some pics I took last night~


----------



## B Lopez

Nice strat, yo.


----------



## playstopause

B Lopez said:


> Nice strat, yo.



Shawn's Strat rocks!  
White Strats > * Strats.


----------



## Michael

Shawn, you guitar collection is one of the most badassed I've seen.


----------



## Slayer89

c4tze said:


> wheres that dickies camo belt from?



If you're talking about Bobby's strap, my girlfriend got me the same exact one from Wal Mart. It's low priced, strong, and the strap ends seem really durable. I love mine.


----------



## FortePenance

Mmm... Green Dot. I love Green Dots. They make me think of Aliens. And Green. I love Green. I'm Green with Envy. 

Kicking strat and UVPWH too Shawn. They look like siblings. 

And c4tze, that RG2077XL is rippin'!


----------



## Shawn

Thanks! 

I gotta get an update family pic once I get everything back and together.


----------



## Oneiros

Uh... finally the last page ) man, i love your guitars... ) it wasworth the time... any lefties around?
i'll post my guitar as soon I get my hands on the camera... 
Hi to all ,
cheers!!!


----------



## HaGGuS

hellraiser goodness....































and a little bit of the loomis





















and a shot of the creation station ..


----------



## Michael

Two sweet guitars right there.


----------



## Apophis

Great Schecters


----------



## Shawn

Apophis said:


> Great Schecters



 Nice close-up shots of the fretboard and inlays too.


----------



## TimSE

Duuuude
Hellraiser looks fucking sweet
cant wait to get mine!
Itl be my first gutiar that isnt an ibanez in some years!


----------



## Ryan

philkilla said:


> So I'm not the only one sporting an O'brien inspired axe?



Now that's what I'm talkin about  Nice Ran dude.


----------



## Andretti

Ryan said:


> You know, I sold a 1526 CB in killer condition when i lived in Gothernburg. It'd be funny if it made its way up to you somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that guitar too. But in most big guitar stores in the US, they sell off used sevens for almost nothing cause well, almost no one buys them. So some lucky folks like me are there to reap the benefits of supply and demand lol. $375 like new. Sold it for 5,000 SEK.




Hehe,I assume you live in sverige but you said "lived in Gothernburg" so who knows, lol. I know a guy in Norway who has your set, Engle head and mesa cab and 1527 from another forum, I dont' know if you're him though, 

EDIT: Got side tracked, forgot to say nice guitars, lol


----------



## Ryan

Andretti said:


> Hehe,I assume you live in sverige but you said "lived in Gothernburg" so who knows, lol. I know a guy in Norway who has your set, Engle head and mesa cab and 1527 from another forum, I dont' know if you're him though,
> 
> EDIT: Got side tracked, forgot to say nice guitars, lol



If i said "When I lived in Göteborg," people might be like  lol I think that guy joined this forum now.. Look the "Most Metal Pics of You and Your Seven" thread ;D


----------



## Michael

I took some new pic's of the 7620 yesterday. Might as well chuck 'em in (I broke a high E though... haven't been able to get the shop yet : /):


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> (I broke a high E though... haven't been able to get the shop yet : /)



So you're back on a six again? 






(that 7620 looks killer! )


----------



## FortePenance

damn, not only are you a great photographer, but you also polish like a motherfucker! 

nice 7620 man.


----------



## Apophis

nice guitar


----------



## Michael

Thanks guys!


----------



## park0496

Nice guitar! Here's some pics of my 7, I liked the color on this COW and it plays very good.


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## playstopause

Ouh-la-la.  Nice red COW.


----------



## zimbloth

Saying the red COW plays "very good" is the understatement of the year  Amazing guitar.


----------



## Michael

That red COW is awesome.


----------



## park0496

zimbloth said:


> Saying the red COW plays "very good" is the understatement of the year  Amazing guitar.



Yeah...you're right.  It's awesome.


----------



## HaGGuS

the last pic for 2007 of the collection..
that pesky roadstar snuck it..


----------



## Apophis

Really nice


----------



## FortePenance

Nice guitars. 

Some nice looking upper fret access on that roadster.


----------



## Shawn

HaGGuS said:


> the last pic for 2007 of the collection..
> that pesky roadstar snuck it..



Nice trio.


----------



## HaGGuS

that roadstar is a really sweet guitar...
nice top..  
plays like a dream..  
and i found it in a pawnbrokers for just over 200 aussie dollars..  
i cannot believe some 1 ditched that guitar..  
and the fret access is fuckin great..  

dare i say i like this 6 better than my old rg 2550


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Apophis

Nice K-7


----------



## Shawn

djpharoah said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## FortePenance

amazing shots dj.


----------



## Bekanor

Not sure if I posted my Loomis in here or not.


----------



## HaGGuS

ahh the loomis..
such a nice guitar..


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Michael

Nice Loomis' guys. The more I see them the more I want one heh.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


>



Nice 7620, Michael!


----------



## Michael

Thanks Shawn, I'm loving it.  What's the latest on yours?


----------



## Ryan

Awesome pics like usual, Mike


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> Thanks Shawn, I'm loving it.  What's the latest on yours?



The white one that Donnie is sending or the GN? The white one should be here anyday now.


----------



## Zoltta

RG2228 and SC607


----------



## Ryan

Do you keep the sword in the case just in case you have to bust out the viking metalz?


----------



## c4tze

he's trve

whats the more expensive one? one and a half more inch scale or gloss finish in that deftones guitars?


----------



## Zoltta

Ryan said:


> Do you keep the sword in the case just in case you have to bust out the viking metalz?



LOL nah man thats my pick


----------



## ibznorange

the baritone (black one) is about 50USD more. in the us anyways


----------



## Apophis

Nice


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Do you keep the sword in the case just in case you have to bust out the viking metalz?


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Oneiros

here is my guitar, i still dont have a propper camera this is taken with a mobile phone, bah! 
she is still in repair-mode i am trying here Everly strings for the first time, note that the 4th string is plain steel... feels lil strange.


----------



## Shawn

Oneiros said:


> here is my guitar, i still dont have a propper camera this is taken with a mobile phone, bah!
> she is still in repair-mode i am trying here Everly strings for the first time, note that the 4th string is plain steel... feels lil strange.


That thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## Michael

Nice day out today so I took some more of the RG7620. : D


----------



## -K4G-

^^that is damn sweet.


----------



## Michael

Thanks.


----------



## El Caco

Nice guitar Michael  Has that fretboard been dyed?


----------



## Apophis

very nice indeed


----------



## Michael

s7eve said:


> Nice guitar Michael  Has that fretboard been dyed?



Nope. Just freshly lemon oiled.


----------



## Oneiros

juicyyyy


----------



## NiCkMiLnE




----------



## Michael




----------



## Shawn

Very nice, Michael. Great pics! 

Speaking of 7620s...


----------



## Apophis

where are all parts ???

btw it's great guitar


----------



## Shawn

Apophis said:


> where are all parts ???
> 
> btw it's great guitar



I have everything except the Lo Pro Edge which i'm getting back soon.


----------



## machine_head1

I miss my old '98 7620 ive got this now and soon hoping to put in a emg 707


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## GiantBaba

Shawn said:


> Speaking of 7620s...



Gorgeous! Grey Nickel and Magenta Crush are the best colors for the 76/7420s


----------



## Shawn

machine_head1 said:


> I miss my old '98 7620 ive got this now and soon hoping to put in a emg 707



Nice quilt top on that.


----------



## Oneiros

hi guys here is a better quality pic


----------



## Adam




----------



## Apophis

nice family


----------



## ukfswmart

I've got a few more but they're all more poseur than this one


----------



## Mr. S

woaaaaah! sweet! i demand more pictures of that SC/a link to a thread with more pictures!


----------



## Adam

Apophis said:


> nice family



Thanks And for anyone wondering it's tuned to, it's B-A not F#-E, hence the light guage.


----------



## ukfswmart

Mr. S said:


> woaaaaah! sweet! i demand more pictures of that SC/a link to a thread with more pictures!



PM'd you, mate


----------



## Apophis

ukfswmart said:


> I've got a few more but they're all more poseur than this one



  great photo


----------



## Oneiros

I made some more


----------



## thedownside

ukfswmart said:


> PM'd you, mate




pm me, i want more too!


----------



## FortePenance

Real pro photo dude showing off a real slick gitfiddle. Nice Kahler replacement on it.


----------



## Oneiros

hey pm me too with more pics man... or just put'em here


----------



## Eyeless

Jackson COW7


----------



## Oneiros

BLACKIE!!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Adam said:


>



Nice trio.


----------



## TMatt142

Well, ....It's the start of one at least!!!!


----------



## ukfswmart




----------



## Apophis

great pics


----------



## yevetz

ukfswmart said:


>



Awesome pics



TMatt142 said:


> Well, ....It's the start of one at least!!!!



Nice start....good luck there


----------



## Shawn

ukfswmart said:


>



Killer pics and nice guitar!


----------



## thedonutman

ukfswmart said:


>




ZOMG! Its Rob Flynn!!  


Great pictures


----------



## FortePenance

You remind me of Dave Navarro and i'm not big into nail polish.  No offense intended at all though, mate. Sorry, if you hate Dave Navarro. 

Still, nice guitar and some awesome kicks ya got there.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Apophis

great


----------



## Oneiros

damn zoom pics the dust seems so dirty!!! ahahah


----------



## Michael

Dust is a bitch.  Nice pic's. I love close-up's where you can see the string windings.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Plaschkes

My Weekend:


----------



## Apophis




----------



## c4tze

ukfswmart said:


> guitar: cool
> guy: replace u with an a
> 
> sorry, i didnt want to affront anybody... i was generally talkin about that shirt with the c-tru unshaved style, the shirt looks gay, imo, not the person does or is... sorry dude


----------



## playstopause

c4tze said:


> guitar: cool
> guy: replace u with an a



 Only Stitch deserves to be called like that.


----------



## Sebastian

playstopause said:


> Only Stitch deserves to be called like that.




The best thing about this place is it never changes 

ok.. it changes...


----------



## El Caco

c4tze said:


> guitar: cool
> guy: replace u with an a



 Bad form dude.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


>



Nice macro! That guitar's rosewood is soo nice and dark. Looks lush.


----------



## Baum

My guitar's not so pretty, and it has some scars too. Oh well, here goes - Ibanez RG7620 in Vampire Kiss:














Yes, the straplocks _are_ missing and will be replaced soon.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Michael

Nice.


----------



## metalfiend666

RG7421XL, very nice. I kinda miss mine at times, but I couldn't justify keeping it.


----------



## TMatt142

Here's a few updates on my 7420 project. It's coming along slowly but surely. The finish is rough at this point, no clear. I still need to sand a bit.


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


>



Nice to see the XL, Ryan. Great pics! 

Michael, I love the tiles as well your 7620.


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## djpharoah

Some of my new baby


----------



## Eric




----------



## playstopause

hawt.


----------



## djpharoah

Hey Eric - nice collection except you are missing a green dot.... maybe we could work something out eh.?


----------



## g3rmanium

Eric said:


>


----------



## Michael

Killer collection, Eric. I keep going back to your Couch Potato's thread lately to stimulate my UV GAS until I've saved up enough for one.


----------



## Michael

TMatt142 said:


> Here's a few updates on my 7420 project. It's coming along slowly but surely. The finish is rough at this point, no clear. I still need to sand a bit.



That's gonna look awesome. Yellow is a great colour on guitars, IMO. Keep us updated.


----------



## metalfiend666

ukfswmart said:


>



That Kahler looks really nice on there.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome collection


----------



## Vim_Fuego

Here's my new (to me) RG7620 with GMC Swirl (on the right!)




Jim


----------



## Apophis

great


----------



## ukfswmart

Cheers for the comments, guys!



FortePenance said:


> You remind me of Dave Navarro and i'm not big into nail polish.  No offense intended at all though, mate. Sorry, if you hate Dave Navarro.



Haha, none taken man. To be honest, I've heard very little Dave Navarro outside of what he did with the Chili's, which I never really appreciated considering that Frusciante has always been the man when it comes to that band


----------



## Michael

Dave Navarro has done some pretty cool stuff in Jane's Addiction.


----------



## Eric

Michael said:


> Dave Navarro has done some pretty cool stuff in Jane's Addiction.



Dave Navarro has also done some pretty cool stuff in Carmen Electra.


----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> Dave Navarro has done some pretty cool stuff in Jane's Addiction.



 

"Ritual de lo habitual" is an alternative music classic.


----------



## Eric

Vim_Fuego said:


> Here's my new (to me) RG7620 with GMC Swirl (on the right!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



I  GMC's.


----------



## TMatt142

Michael said:


> That's gonna look awesome. Yellow is a great colour on guitars, IMO. Keep us updated.



I will....More specifically, it's CATerpillar yellow. I work road construction so I figured I'd meld my two lives together a bit! Other things planned for the 7 are....Maple fretboard, OFR 7, Air Norton, and either a blaze bridge, or D-activator, clear pickguard. The maple neck is my perfered choice although that depends on how much it ends up being compared to finding a used 7620 neck on the bay. Might have to wait...we'll see.


----------



## Alex-D33

Eric said:


>



kinda selfish aren't we ... just kidding Fucking great collection


----------



## Eric

Thanks man.


----------



## F1Filter

2 quick pics of my 8127 I took in my hotel room after Frank Falbo returned it back to me post-NAMM show. After he offered to drop in those Phase I's for me. I lent it to him for demo use during the show.


----------



## thedownside

F1Filter said:


> 2 quick pics of my 8127 I took in my hotel room after Frank Falbo returned it back to me post-NAMM show. After he offered to drop in those Phase I's for me. I lent it to him for demo use during the show.



that guitar is sick


----------



## Shawn

Some pics I took~


----------



## Michael

That Strat is looking might tasty man.  I should have a UV7BK (hopefully a '97) in a few months.

How's that white 7620 coming along?


----------



## FortePenance

^ on the strat comments and asking on how that white 7620 is coming along.

I wish I could have a UV7BK that is hopefully a '97 in a few months though.


----------



## -K4G-

damn shawn stop posting the UV7PWH!!!  


lol...you're not helping me gas.


----------



## Eric

KillForGod said:


> damn shawn stop posting the UV7PWH!!!
> 
> 
> lol...you're not helping me gas.



What's that? Did you say you wan't us to inspire more PWH gas?

Well since you asked...


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> That Strat is looking might tasty man.  I should have a UV7BK (hopefully a '97) in a few months.
> 
> How's that white 7620 coming along?



Thanks. I love the Strat. It's a great guitar and it sounds mint! 

The arctic white RG is coming along good. I'm getting the trem back from TripleFan pretty soon here, once I get that back, time to assemble.


----------



## Sensonic

These are the pictures of my current LEFT HANDED seven string guitars. They've been taken with the mobile phone camera so the quality is not the best one could achieve...

The blue guitar is Wolf KS-70. It's been ordered directly from Wolf Guitars (manufactured by Korean KHL Corporation). It costed about 190-200 euros and it's equipped with Wilkinson tuners. Although many would consider that it's a piece of s**t because of its price, it's as least as good as those Korean Schecters. The price is so cheap because there are no "brand names" behind this guitar (although some brand names have manufactured their Korean made guitars at KHL Corporations' factory), no whole neither retail sellers. The guitars come straight from the factory so there's some basic adjustment work to do but to me it really doesn't matter since I'm able to do it.

Some photos when those guitars arrived to me:

















Some comparison between that Wolf KS-70 and Korean made Schecter Omen-7 (my second 7 string guitar):














I replaced the original bridge pickup of that Wolf with DiMarzio ToneZone 7. Sounds very good! I still have to replace the bridge pickup of that Schecter since those Duncan Designed pickups suck big time!

I've already ordered a similar seven string guitar from Wolf. It's titled KS-70LX. The difference between KS-70LX and KS-70 is that KS-70LX does have a single coil between humbuckers and a licenced Floyd Rose. Since the company doesn't have left handed 7 string Floyd Roses, I posted a question about the availability of such item to Sevenstring.org forum...


----------



## Apophis

Great


----------



## c4tze

sorry, i didnt want to affront anybody... i was generally talkin about that shirt with the c-tru unshaved style, dont wanted to consider the person as this... english skills are gettin lost when youre in delirium....


----------



## Michael




----------



## Eric

Nice I  black ones and you hardly ever see them.


----------



## playstopause

Nice pics Micheal!


----------



## Sensonic

Eric said:


> Nice I  black ones and you hardly ever see them.


 
Really? I thought that the majority of 7 strings (at least low cost ones) are black. At least those quite rare lefty models (Schecter, for example) are quite always black.

I don't like 'em. The more colorful the guitar is, the better
That's why I've been thinking of selling my black lefty Schecter...


----------



## Eric

Sensonic said:


> Really? I thought that the majority of 7 strings (at least low cost ones) are black. At least those quite rare lefty models (Schecter, for example) are quite always black.
> 
> I don't like 'em. The more colorful the guitar is, the better
> That's why I've been thinking of selling my black lefty Schecter...



Yea there are a lot of black sevens, but I was specifically referring to RG7620s. Usually, at least in my experiences with them, they are Vampire Kiss or Wine Red so I'm always excited when I see a blue one or a black one.


----------



## Oneiros

Sensonic said:


> I don't like 'em. The more colorful the guitar is, the better
> That's why I've been thinking of selling my black lefty Schecter...



HOW MUCH!!!!???


----------



## Apophis

badass


----------



## Sensonic

Oneiros said:


> HOW MUCH!!!!???


 
Haven't thought of that yet. I'm still waiting for a brand new seven string I've ordered.






These are 7 string guitars manufactured by Korean company called KHL Corporation. I've heard that they've manufactured guitars for well-known brands but unfortunately I don't know the names. You can see my blue Wolf 7 string if you go a page back from this page. 

Those guitars' price/quality level is pretty good. With 190-200 euros you'll get yourself a good 7 string guitar with a fixed bridge and Wilkinson tuners. There's also a model called KS-70LX, which has licenced Floyd Rose and it's a little bit more expensive (maybe 15-20 USD). Since the guitars are coming straight from the factory, there are some small adjustment things to be done but not so much. Adjusting truss rod, intonation and maybe smooth some frets (only few) if you like a real low action (and I mean REAL LOW) like I do.

Since those guitars are not manufactured for a name brand, the prices of these guitars are pretty decent. There's an extra charge for left handed models, which is +3 USD, so that's almost nothing. The color can be chosen from their catalog but the unfortunate thing is that you have to order 12 guitars at once (the same model, 6 guitars / color, left and right handed can be mixed however you want) since those guitars are ordered straight from the manufacturer so there are no whole/retail sellers cashing in their own share of the price of the guitar.

The playability: at least as good as those Korean made Schecters since it's the only 7 string I've had before my Wolf KS-70. So simplified: great guitars with decent price. Some might say that those guitars are just crap because of their low prices but bear in mind that they'll come straight from Korean factory, so like I already told, there are no whole/retail sellers cashing in their own share.

I replaced the original bridge pickup of my Wolf with DiMarzio ToneZone 7. Now it rocks


----------



## Oneiros

SWEEEET,  if you sell pm me a reasonable price  ehehe


----------



## Apophis

Nice looking


----------



## cow 7 sig

RG1527 and COW7


----------



## HellMouth

C-7


----------



## Apophis




----------



## B Lopez

Just got it today.


----------



## playstopause

^
Beautiful pics!

... And congrats!


----------



## Shawn

B Lopez said:


> Just got it today.



Lovely pics. That is a beautiful guitar too.


----------



## cow 7 sig

good those loomis's are fucking nice guitars...gggasssssss


----------



## yevetz

My 2127


























My old guitars:
7321 and Epi is sold.....Strat is for sale now


----------



## Apophis

Awesome Vova


----------



## yevetz

Apophis said:


> Awesome Vova



Thanks


----------



## playstopause

You still have the Epiphone, Vova?


----------



## D-EJ915

a little bit too dark of lighting but w/e


----------



## budda

nice!

random pics, eeeehhh?







yeah, im also in the pic


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


> You still have the Epiphone, Vova?



no he is sold to my guitar player from my corrent band



budda said:


> nice!
> 
> random pics, eeeehhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, im also in the pic


----------



## D-EJ915

I noticed the white balance was set to "cloudy" what the hell 










man the compression kills these pics


----------



## Michael

Man that grain is hawt.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## g3rmanium

yevetz said:


>



Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## Zepp88

Damn, both Vovas and Jeffs guitars have a sick grain


----------



## ibznorange

Jeff thats a ding dang purrrty axetar


----------



## FortePenance

Zepp88 said:


> Damn, both Vovas and Jeffs guitars have a sick grain


----------



## Niilz

...my PRS Standard 24...



...lol


----------



## playstopause

^

Looks f*cking great, but overall, i'm not a fan... You're surely are the only member here with a PRS-7.
Props to you and welcome to the board!


----------



## Slayer89

So, dude, wanna write me into your will as the recipient of that PRS? Then wanna send me a list of any severe allergies you might have?

Haha, jk. But in all seriousness, that looks awesome.


----------



## Zoltta

Damn that PRS is sick. On a side note you look like a cross between COW and Mike Vallely  Awesome stuff


----------



## yevetz

Niilz said:


> ...my PRS Standard 24...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol



AWESOME!!!!http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/smilies/bowdown.gif


----------



## Apophis

Awesome 7 string


----------



## Edroz

it was pretty nice out today, so i figured i'd get some newer shots of the 727


----------



## Blexican

budda said:


> nice!
> 
> random pics, eeeehhh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, im also in the pic



holy shit you do look like me but with short hair!


----------



## D-EJ915

Blexican said:


> holy shit you do look like me but with short hair!


omg you guys could be clones!!


----------



## Apophis

Awesome Cravin


----------



## yevetz

Blexican said:


> holy shit you do look like me but with short hair!



twins brothas..........*ss.org make peoples the same


----------



## B Lopez

Edroz said:


> it was pretty nice out today, so i figured i'd get some newer shots of the 727



Would look even better under some California sun


----------



## FortePenance

Apophis said:


> Awesome Cravin



 Carvin cravin!


----------



## Apophis

^ yeah, my mistake


----------



## CatPancakes

Niilz said:


> ...my PRS Standard 24...
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol



dude get off my computer... i logged into myspace and this is what i saw






im not even lying, and i have no clue waht happened, i logged on and instead of going to my page, it went to that.... wierd


----------



## tie my rope

^ Thats just fucked up


----------



## Apophis




----------



## B Lopez

CatPancakes said:


> dude get off my computer... i logged into myspace and this is what i saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not even lying, and i have no clue waht happened, i logged on and instead of going to my page, it went to that.... wierd



It did that to me this morning 

I signed in and there was this dude holding a PRS 7


----------



## Edroz

B Lopez said:


> Would look even better under some California sun



agreed 100%  

east coast =   


still, that 727 is going nowhere without me


----------



## budda

damn i want that PRS 7!!! even if it IS black and i already have 2 black guitars haha


----------



## 7slinger

Edroz said:


> agreed 100%
> 
> east coast =
> 
> 
> still, that 727 is going nowhere without me



dude, that is a seriously gorgeous guitar


----------



## Edroz

7slinger said:


> dude, that is a seriously gorgeous guitar



thanks! 

yeah, it sounds and plays as good as it looks too. it totally exceeded my expectations when i got, and a year later it still amazes me!


----------



## Splees

My only seven string now....


----------



## Edroz

Splees said:


> My only seven string now....




very nice  

Agile's are by far the best production model 7 strings available IMO.


----------



## Splees

Thanks, I dig it. It's more practical for me than what I've owned in the past.


----------



## playstopause

Nice Agile indeed. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## yevetz

playstopause said:


> Nice Agile indeed. Can't wait to get mine.



 

Congrats


----------



## El Caco

Every time I see a pic of a black flame Interceptor pro I get GAS, I can see one of these being a future purchase


----------



## Niilz

...sorry for the trouble with my myspace photo, but i did'nt post that Link.


----------



## playstopause

yevetz said:


> Congrats





I have ordered a CUSTOM ONE baby!!!!!!  
I'll get it in about 4 months.


----------



## uv77mc_user

Niilz said:


> ...my PRS Standard 24...
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol



Cooles Gerät  

Und schönen Gruß nach Hamburg


----------



## D-EJ915

gah wrong thread :/ lol


----------



## Shawn

Splees said:


> My only seven string now....



Very nice.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## B Lopez

Edroz said:


> agreed 100%
> 
> east coast =
> 
> 
> still, that 727 is going nowhere without me



I got my hopes up, until that last line


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Edroz said:


> it was pretty nice out today, so i figured i'd get some newer shots of the 727



*Balcony snaps and guitar falls down onto street and smashes into a million peices and Eddy Van Halen comes and steels your 7 string Floyd  

You were saying? Its a nice day?


----------



## Oneiros

PWND!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Damn...Edroz's blue Carvin is beautiful.


----------



## Slayer89

Shawn said:


> Damn...Edroz's blue Carvin is beautiful.



Yeah, but so is his purple one! He needs to take some shots of it like he did of the blue one and post those in here! I NEED ME SOME GUITAR PR0N!!!


----------



## Humanoid

B Lopez said:


> It did that to me this morning
> 
> I signed in and there was this dude holding a PRS 7



Happened to me too.. Weird.


----------



## cow 7 sig

my eldest and COW7


----------



## Michael

Cute.  

It looks gigantic next to her.


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> my eldest and COW7



Great pic!


----------



## Edroz

Shawn said:


> Damn...Edroz's blue Carvin is beautiful.



why thank you Shawn! 



Slayer89 said:


> Yeah, but so is his purple one! He needs to take some shots of it like he did of the blue one and post those in here! I NEED ME SOME GUITAR PR0N!!!



i think that can be arranged . thanks Alan  






























this guitar has proven really difficult to photograph, the purple quilt is very, VERY dark, and upon first glance, the whole guitar can appear jet black. i usually hate inlays of any kind, but really like the way the green in the abalone compliments the finish. overall, this guitar just has a very mysterious vibe to it that i'm liking.

it's the perfect backup to my main, blue 727


----------



## Apophis

wow, this Carvin is awesome


----------



## Edroz

thanks Apophis!


----------



## Slayer89

Man Ed, that thing is gorgeous. Serious two thumbs up.


----------



## Shawn

Edroz said:


> it's the perfect backup to my main, blue 727


 That's it. Time to sell all my Ibanez. I gots to get me a Carvin!


----------



## cow 7 sig

Shawn said:


> That's it. Time to sell all my Ibanez. I gots to get me a Carvin!



thats a very sexy color.id hit it


----------



## Edroz

Shawn said:


> That's it. Time to sell all my Ibanez. I gots to get me a Carvin!




i don't think you'll have to sell anything Shawn. used Carvins are a steal!


----------



## -K4G-

Can someone make that purple carvin the GOTM for April? No need for votes.


----------



## cow 7 sig

hmm on having a second look thats a crap pic


----------



## Michael

Nice setup man.  That pic makes me miss my old COW7 and 1527.


----------



## budda

damn it ed, gorgeous!

i want a TOM carvin! dont need no FR here hehe

how the hell do you guys find such deals, we dont have GC as far as i know


----------



## Justin Bailey

Shawn said:


> That's it. Time to sell all my Ibanez. I gots to get me a Carvin!



In that case, how much do you want for your uv7bk?


----------



## brother mack

cow 7 sig said:


> hmm on having a second look thats a crap pic



That camo looks pretty sweet


----------



## Apophis

Nice rig


----------



## progmetal

The big B:






at least my photography courses served for something... hehehe


----------



## playstopause

Nice pics Gustavo, especially that macro one.


----------



## cow 7 sig

dirty cow7








and i changed the knobs on my 1527 to some shiny chrome ones,and the bar


----------



## Apophis

Awesome photos


----------



## Michael

progmetal said:


>



Sweet pic's man. I love those Macro shots!  You do the RG7321 true justice that it doesn't usually get in most pictures.


----------



## nienturi

http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/3935/uvjrho0.jpg


----------



## HaGGuS

ahh yes.. random pics.. gotta  em 






























meet spikey the cactus ............................. 





all worship the mighty T-NO


----------



## g3rmanium

HaGGuS said:


> meet spikey the cactus .............................



Hey Spikey, you're looking good!


----------



## FortePenance

phallic like haha.

Mmmm loomis goodness!


----------



## sex_art




----------



## Apophis

Awesome pics


----------



## Loomer

BOOYAH!!


----------



## Apophis

Nice  where is neck pickup  ??


----------



## Loomer

Apophis said:


> Nice  where is neck pickup  ??



Somewhere in my room


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Shawn

Loomer said:


> BOOYAH!!


That looks slick. Very nice!


----------



## Shawn

Taken today~


----------



## Apophis

sweet


----------



## g3rmanium

Shawn said:


> Taken today~



Does it glow in the dark?


----------



## Michael

New baby.


----------



## ZeroSignal

The Dino UV!


----------



## Michael

A couple more of both of my 7's. My 7620 and UV7BK which I just intonated:


----------



## -K4G-

Sweet black beauties Mike.


----------



## Shawn

That sliver dot BK is nice, Michael. Great pics!


----------



## Michael

Some new Macro fun.  Took these tonight. Might as well post 'em up aswell.


----------



## -K4G-

2nd pic:


----------



## Apophis

Sweet


----------



## TMatt142

Michael said:


> New baby.



Hey...was there a reason for moving your string tree??? I just noticed the extra holes???? Or am i just seeing things?


----------



## f22

Thats where the string tree always is, the truss rod cover is missing thats why there are three holes.


----------



## Jon Stauffer

blacked out my 7321 today


----------



## Michael

f22 said:


> Thats where the string tree always is, the truss rod cover is missing thats why there are three holes.



 I need to get a trussrod cover for it.


----------



## Shawn

I don't have a truss cover on my PWH, nor do I have holes for one. 







I think it looks cool without one actually.


----------



## Michael

I think so too. But on mine, there's a little paint chip on one of the holes, so I think it'd look better if I had one on there. Either that or just apply some touch-up paint.


----------



## TMatt142

Ok gents....I just picked this one up off "the bay" She was definitely dirty so I had to take it apart, including the trem..which was really bad. Put some new strings on, lubed what needed to be, cleaned the fretboard and there she is!!!! I plan on stripping it down so the scratches and a few chips and dings were no biggy to me. Man this thing has some sustain.....This is my first Lo-pro equiped rig I've owned....What the hell was i thinking all these years???


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> I think so too. But on mine, there's a little paint chip on one of the holes, so I think it'd look better if I had one on there. Either that or just apply some touch-up paint.



PM me your address, i'll send you one. I have a couple spares, 1 is from a 7620


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Ok i finally got a couple pics up of 3 of my 7's, i didn't include my Rg7321 for some reason i dont know why i guess


----------



## Michael

I think a 8427 is my new dream guitar. 

Beautiful collection. Nice UV.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Thanks bro i love my UV and im guessing your liking yours now right? Yeah i just got a Evo7 put in the 8427 and WOW what an improvement over the stupid Tone Zone 7 it comes with.


----------



## Michael

I am.  Great guitars.


----------



## Apophis

Great


----------



## djpharoah

Apex1rg7x said:


> Thanks bro i love my UV and im guessing your liking yours now right? Yeah i just got a Evo7 put in the 8427 and WOW what an improvement over the stupid Tone Zone 7 it comes with.



Told ya so


----------



## Shawn

Took these earlier~


----------



## Michael

Nice.  I love that GN. How's the white one coming along?


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


> Nice.  I love that GN. How's the white one coming along?



I just need the trem which I should be sending payment to TripleFan 3/7.


----------



## -K4G-

PWH =


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## Michael

A couple I took the other day while I was jamming.


----------



## Apophis

Nice combo


----------



## Ryan

That UV makes me hard.


----------



## Hexer

just snapped some random pics of my RAN, one also including the RG7620

yea, my mobile phone camera kinda sucks with artificial lighting, but oh well... maybe I'll be able to take better pics some day cause these dont really do the axes any justice


----------



## Rich5150

My Hellraiser took some the other day when i stayed home for the snow


----------



## D-EJ915

Hexer: that thing is a beast man 

dude that HR is pretty nice too, nice pics


----------



## Rich5150

D-EJ915 said:


> Hexer: that thing is a beast man
> 
> dude that HR is pretty nice too, nice pics



Thanks


----------



## Ryan

Michael


----------



## playstopause

^
Killer pic!!!  (High Times )


----------



## Shawn

Ryan said:


> Michael



Nice!


----------



## Michael

Copyin' me? 






 

Dammit, dunno how that Guitar One got in there.


----------



## cow 7 sig

ill add to that


----------



## yevetz

hm..........


























































































































































Im with you brothers


----------



## Ryan

lol Yev..


----------



## B Lopez

eh, why not


----------



## Shawn

Beautiful Carvin.


----------



## Asdef

Just got UV7 bk


----------



## yevetz

Asdef said:


> Just got UV7 bk


----------



## noodles




----------



## NiCkMiLnE

yevetz said:


> hm..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!
> ill pwn you all tomorrow with my collection of mags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im with you brothers


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


>



Nice trio.


----------



## g3rmanium

noodles said:


>



Your KxK is 167.92 % demonized.


----------



## FireaL

A quick crappy pic of mine


----------



## HaGGuS

Just purchased this guitar back from a buddy of mine...


----------



## Michael

Asdef said:


> Just got UV7 bk



Nice.  Makes me miss my old COW.


----------



## cow 7 sig

love my COW




and my rg


----------



## Michael

Nice. What's that on the nut?

Some new ones:


----------



## cow 7 sig

michael its sticky foam to act as a damper


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

You guys with the Ibanez UV7BK's make me wanna cry! They are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## s_the_fallen

me on the left with my stef b7


----------



## Shawn

s_the_fallen said:


> me on the left with my stef b7


----------



## thedonutman

FireaL said:


> A quick crappy pic of mine





You have my guitar!






Though yours is VK and mine is wine red I think?


----------



## D-EJ915

s_the_fallen said:


> me on the left with my stef b7


awesome, they should put white binding around the body too


----------



## Michael

+1

It'd be the icing on the cake.


----------



## TMatt142

Just finished.....


----------



## Michael

Nice. Loving the yellow.


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## FortePenance

RG7420DY!


----------



## -K4G-

haha..matches with the yellow rug on the left.


----------



## TMatt142

FortePenance said:


> RG7420DY!



Nope...Actually a 98' RG7620....in CAT yellow..


----------



## Apophis

Awesome guitars


----------



## Esp Griffyn

My main 7, a K-7 with a Dimarzio X2N7 pickup in the bridge position






my recently acquired hellraiser (soon to be in Stephen Carpenter tuning)


----------



## GazPots

The main players as of this month.






Its weird how you get that "tiny neck" thing going from a 7'er to a 6'er. Well its REALLY weird going from a 8'er to a 7'er as the 7's just feel so damn skinny!!! 




Gaz


----------



## FortePenance

You like your body-binding eh? 

Sweet guitars, that J-Custom is the fucking beans mang.


----------



## Michael

Nice collection indeed.


----------



## HaGGuS

GazPots said:


> The main players as of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird how you get that "tiny neck" thing going from a 7'er to a 6'er. Well its REALLY weird going from a 8'er to a 7'er as the 7's just feel so damn skinny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz


hmmm guitar porn ..


----------



## playstopause

FortePenance said:


> You like your body-binding eh?



Looks so much better with it! Nice trio right there!


----------



## yevetz

GazPots said:


> The main players as of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird how you get that "tiny neck" thing going from a 7'er to a 6'er. Well its REALLY weird going from a 8'er to a 7'er as the 7's just feel so damn skinny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz



Epic win


----------



## terrornylund

I have just one seven... but that's more than enough for a 6-stringer guy.

Ibanez APEX1

http://terror.hostsnake.com/ibanez_1.jpg
http://terror.hostsnake.com/ibanez_2.jpg




http://terror.hostsnake.com/ibanez_3.jpg

(edit: copy/paste link to your browser)

There it is... with the soft & mellow sidekicks


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> The main players as of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird how you get that "tiny neck" thing going from a 7'er to a 6'er. Well its REALLY weird going from a 8'er to a 7'er as the 7's just feel so damn skinny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz



Nice trio.


----------



## sandwichamwin

Here are my two. I've had them less than two weeks. All i can say is they are both fucking awesome.   

RG7620 + C-7 Hellraiser


----------



## cow 7 sig

ill have a few new toys to post pics of soon but in the mean time,








guitars n v8s,my two favourite hobby's


----------



## -K4G-

you've got a cute kid.


----------



## playstopause

@ cow 7 sig : so cute!!!


----------



## FortePenance

That COW7 is fucking porn dude. Reminds me of those ebony-madness porn sites. :lick:


----------



## -K4G-

FortePenance said:


> That COW7 is fucking porn dude. Reminds me of those ebony-madness porn sites. :lick:


----------



## cow 7 sig

thanks


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## g3rmanium

cow 7 sig said:


> thanks





Looks like an alien object.


----------



## Randy

HOLY COW 

/cornypun

EDIT: I'm mostly typing this so that "I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley" will not skew the alignment on the sevenstring page.


----------



## thedonutman

cow 7 sig said:


>



Awesome picture.


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> EDIT: I'm mostly typing this so that "I Will Respect Picture of Rusty Cooley" will not skew the alignment on the sevenstring page.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

juuuust a few pics of my Blue/Black Beauty.

Im from New Zealand so these are ESPECIALLY rare, shes currently on the NZ version of Ebay named 'Trademe'...

she may not be a carvin or a Jem or a J.Custom but I love'er to bits!


----------



## FortePenance

Some nice lookin' fretboard grain and sexy heel joint!


----------



## HaGGuS

Ive added some shiny bits to my beater 7421...










I will upgrade the pickups and other bits this year some time..


----------



## Daniel K

=)


----------



## Michael

Nice 7's man.


----------



## dougsteele

I use my Universe in the cover band I'm in, it works a fuckin' TREAT. One of the easiest guitars to play...


----------



## HaGGuS

dougsteele said:


> I use my Universe in the cover band I'm in, it works a fuckin' TREAT. One of the easiest guitars to play...


Ibanez should make a Shred Durst sig model!  
Id be all over 1 ..


----------



## Daniel K

and one with me =)


----------



## Psychoface

sexy universe


----------



## HaGGuS

Daniel K said:


> and one with me =)



green goodness.. 

1 of my all time favorite ibanez guitars.. 
and thats a fine lookin 1


----------



## Shawn

Daniel K said:


> and one with me =)



Nice BK.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I Purchased her for 1000NZD which is like 750USD!


----------



## HaGGuS

good score


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Chur Cuz. Hows the loomis treating ya?


----------



## HaGGuS

i love mine


----------



## CrushingAnvil

they sound pretty sick, Not a big fan of schecters, im from the old school niggah! /,,/


----------



## Ryan

Sweet man. I had that M307 in burgandy. I regret selling it, as it was pretty damned solid.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Mattmc74

^ NICE!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hey Dudes Just to let everyone know Im looking for an Ibanez 7, Im from New Zealand and I think you'll find the Currency exchange suites! If anyone has something to offer, message me. cheers - Pete


----------



## Michael

Black + green =


----------



## Mattmc74

Michael said:


> Black + green =



Thanks Bro!


----------



## Mr. S

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey Dudes Just to let everyone know Im looking for an Ibanez 7, Im from New Zealand and I think you'll find the Currency exchange suites! If anyone has something to offer, message me. cheers - Pete



you'd probably be best off posting something in the for sale/wanted section of the site man for what its worth


----------



## -K4G-

nice UV mike.


----------



## Apophis

^^


----------



## Shawn

Might as well post these here too.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa man you have the white brigade, looks very nice


----------



## Mattmc74

Shawn said:


> Might as well post these here too.



 Those are totally sweet! I'm gassin for a white 7 now!


----------



## Michael

Shawn, that 7620 is the sex.


----------



## FortePenance

Shawn mangster, you've still got that UV7BK yeh? Take a family photo man!

Slick pics dude, that naturally aging white look is sleek as beans.


----------



## -K4G-

Michael said:


> Shawn, that 7620 is the sex.


----------



## GazPots

Loving the 7620.

Cept my brain is calling out for a pale maple fretboard on that white guitar with side dots.


As it is i fuckin love it though.


----------



## cow 7 sig

KillForGod said:


>


----------



## Shawn

FortePenance said:


> Shawn mangster, you've still got that UV7BK yeh? Take a family photo man!



Here you go~


----------



## cow 7 sig

PURE PORN my friend^^^^^


----------



## FortePenance

i LOVE porn. 

Sweet quadruplet. If you moved the white 7620 across to the left to take the UV's spot, you'd have them arranged in order of colour; light to dark.


----------



## Michael

Sweet pic's Shawn.  I daydream of one day having a collection live that.


----------



## Michael




----------



## HaGGuS

thats nice m8


----------



## dowenprs

These are the best pictures i've ever taken of this guitar, so I figured i'd post them up here too















This one is my favorite








Peace

Dan


----------



## cow 7 sig

^^^^^^ love that camo


----------



## Michael

Me too.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## -K4G-

dowenprs said:


>




That guitar is begging for some death metal riffs


----------



## Shawn

dowenprs said:


> Peace
> 
> Dan



I've always liked that guitar and it looks cool with those pink strings. Great pics!


----------



## Ryan

dowenprs said:


> These are the best pictures i've ever taken of this guitar, so I figured i'd post them up here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



That thing is seriously bitchin! Damn i wish i could afford an ESP Custom.


----------



## Michael




----------



## metalfiend666




----------



## Shawn

metalfiend666 said:


>



That is absolutely badass.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

PLEASE POST MORE PICS DUDE OH JESUS THAT LOOKS BADASSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## metalfiend666

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/52869-awesomeness-here-now-updated-pics.html


----------



## Mattmc74

That is totally badass!!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Heres my previously owned 1527


----------



## noodles




----------



## Michael

I can't get over how awesome that Jackson is.


----------



## noodles

The Blackout in the bridge turned it into a grind machine. It sounded and played fucking great.


----------



## B Lopez

noodles said:


> The Blackout in the bridge turned it into a grind machine. It sounded and played fucking great.



I have first dibs on it btw.


----------



## olicbr

here's my family


----------



## cow 7 sig

olicbr said:


> here's my family



very nice



noodles said:


>



this pic ROOLZ


----------



## noodles

B Lopez said:


> I have first dibs on it btw.



Sure you do...right after Mike and I.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Michael

Nice.


----------



## heffergm




----------



## Michael

That UV looks awesome.


----------



## GazPots

Yeh man, that uv looks damn fine there. And it looks to have lost some of the tackyness the mirror guard gives it (im currently in phase of hating my mirror pickguardon my uv) so kudos on getting it changed. 


Also that carvin's burst and quilt top are very nice when paired with the zebra pickups. Very nice choices. Another lovely axe 


Gaz


----------



## techjsteele

Here's a couple of updated pics of mine. I really need a better camera.



My DeArmond Seven Star:








My Agile Interceptor:


----------



## Shawn

heffergm said:


>


Nicely done! That looks classy.


----------



## Michael




----------



## noodles

techjsteele said:


> My DeArmond Seven Star:



That is fucking awesome.


----------



## techjsteele

Thanks! It is definitely my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## playstopause

noodles said:


> That is fucking awesome.





@ heffergm : nice pics!


----------



## kigorri

Ryan said:


> Those be LSRs home slizzle. They have a 40:1 gear ratio and they lock.
> They're the choice of champions... Such as myself.


 
Damn, these babys are no more (until new factory found) 
Just when I was getting excited.


----------



## FortePenance

Michael said:


>



Insane pic!


----------



## Shawn

Michael said:


>



Very nice, Michael.


----------



## B Lopez

Damn, I want to give those LSRs a go on my BCR.


----------



## FortePenance

Yeah. 40:1 ratio sounds awesome and personally, I think they look really wicked. Anyone compared them to the Ned Steinberger designed ones?


----------



## Zak1233

wow shawn your guitars are like so fucking sexy!! i'd do anything for that white UV xD
im gonna get my first 7 next week for my bday probs, gna get the rg1527 with green Evo7 and DA7 neck im so excited!! haha


----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


>



Michael takes the raddest guitar pics.


----------



## digitalpig

Guess what it is... 






Here's a hint:






Greetings!


----------



## Michael

RG7680.


----------



## cow 7 sig

digitalpig said:


> Guess what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!



its sex


----------



## donsimon

heres mine


----------



## -K4G-

Cool. A custom?


And we need more pics.


----------



## donsimon

no its actually an aria mac50v/7 which i´ve modified myself with another headstock shape and matte(flat) white color and dimarzio pickups instead of arias stock


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


>



Is that pink toilet paper?  lol that is awesome


----------



## FortePenance

pink on your brown? I love it!

2127 looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## HaGGuS

fresh from swirling...
finished project pics comming soon


----------



## Michael

Nice.  Is that an RG7420 or RG1527?


----------



## HaGGuS

it was a vk 7420 ..


----------



## playstopause

Wow, that swirl is gorgeous!


----------



## -K4G-

Not a fan of swirls, but the green and black is nice.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## FortePenance

is she flipping you off?


----------



## -K4G-

you got a cute kid. and nice cab.


----------



## cow 7 sig

FortePenance said:


> is she flipping you off?



take another look


----------



## Sebastian

just


----------



## cow 7 sig

Sebastian said:


> just









oohh post 777


----------



## playstopause

I need to start taking pictures of my daughter and my guitars... And nice plate edit.  

Too cute!


----------



## Ryan

Nice vanity plate. Aussie DOT and their MSPaint hehe


----------



## noodles

Start 'em young, eh Mike?


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


>



Cute pic!


----------



## cow 7 sig

noodles said:


> Start 'em young, eh Mike?



thats the plan.
i had to get her a few guitars of her own so she would leave mine alone










thanks shawn


----------



## FortePenance

cow 7 sig said:


> take another look


----------



## Michael

My 7's with my brothers 5-string:


----------



## GazPots

And oldie but a goodie. The rig shot.







Doesn't really capture the flame nicely at all as my camera sucks balls but hey its all good. 





Plain Jane from this angle.





Rosewooooooooooooooooooood. 





And now onto the sparkly motherfucker.





Can you tell what it is yet? 













27" scale length. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


>



Those pickups look menacing.


----------



## FortePenance

where's the 7620 pickup?

GazTops, the gear you have is great!


----------



## Michael

I'm waiting on the arrival of a Blaze neck to go with the Evo7 that's in the bridge (but not wired up), then it'll all be wired up.


----------



## stux

Well I feel a bit dumb posting this after pages of all your really nice 7s, but I'm gonna anyway!














Its a 2002 Cort made RG7321 that I managed to bag for £150 including the hardcase on ebay! Got a few clips of it up on my myspace in my sig (the songs that dont have real names ;D ) Going to drop a new pickup in it soon, probably a Lundgren M7


----------



## playstopause

stux said:


> Well I feel a bit dumb posting this after pages of all your really nice 7s, but I'm gonna anyway!



No 7-strings player is dumb. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> And oldie but a goodie. The rig shot.


Nice collection.


----------



## Methilde

My two cents  So glad I finally have my seven  Plays like heaven! (hey that rimes!)


----------



## Ryan

GazPots said:


> And oldie but a goodie. The rig shot.



Nice angle! Lemmie hit that


----------



## D-EJ915

there's too much fail in that pic man, your ENGL barely balances out all those RGs


----------



## InTheRavensName

as a new RG owner

 Ryan... D-EJ (don't worry, I'm a H7 user too )


----------



## FortePenance

Ryan, weren't you planning on selling that RG550 a while back?

Awesome pics guize.


----------



## Michael

Ryan said:


> Nice angle! Lemmie hit that



What a badass pic.  Saved to HDD.


----------



## GazPots

Ryan said:


> Nice angle! Lemmie hit that




Fuckin sweet bro.


----------



## InTheRavensName

c'mon Gaz, raise him!


----------



## FortePenance

ante up!


----------



## daybean

another s7 is on the way...


----------



## InTheRavensName

holycrap


----------



## FortePenance

aww man, get outta here.


----------



## daybean

really, i was just adding a pic to this thread that has been on here for a long time, plus to tell what ive been fixing, another s7 that ive worked on today, last one i will paint.


----------



## Zepp88

Is that the one you refinished daybean? Looks nice!


----------



## daybean

yeah, it has been routed deeper, to clear the strings: and i have some pup rings to install.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> yeah, it has been routed deeper, to clear the strings: and i have some pup rings to install.



Man, I wouldn't install pup rings on that, it looks great as is.


----------



## amonb

Daybean, that's gorgeous!


----------



## daybean

remember when i asked you about roting tips, the dremel can fuck you up if your not carefule (i wasen't) still the guitar is ok , just need to do some wiring, or get someone to do it. i want to learn all the steps in building and refinishing a guitar.


----------



## GazPots

InTheRavensName said:


> c'mon Gaz, raise him!





OH i'll raise him don't you worry. Just not today, i got 3 guitars away at a bandmates house so im down on some awesome axes.


When i get them back though he's going down.


----------



## FortePenance

Zepp88 said:


> Man, I wouldn't install pup rings on that, it looks great as is.



+1. 

EMGs are big enough already IMO.

Daybean, do you have a group shot of all the guitars you've worked on?


----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


> What a badass pic.  Saved to HDD.







FortePenance said:


> Ryan, weren't you planning on selling that RG550 a while back?



Yah, and i kinda still do whenever I see a new guitar that I want. It's a bad disease.


----------



## Shawn

daybean said:


> another s7 is on the way...



That is beautiful. Great pic!


----------



## daybean

ive only worked on two, i'm on my second one and its a very slow work because i only get to work on them one day out of the week and just a couple hours on that actual day.


----------



## Carrion

Looks amazing.


----------



## Ryan

Yah it does... Dont put PU rings on it :/


----------



## playstopause

Aaaaaaaaamazing S-7, daybean.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Just restrung my 8 with an 80 at F#!!! sounds way better than the stock 68 that was on there, little bit of work to get it in the tuner and nut. Plus i gave it a full polish etc....the works, now has a set of 80+64+48-10.5


----------



## Ryan

Holy mother of high action, Batman! hehe


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Yeah i've lost my Allan key set so i kinda cant adjust it at the moment....

I intend to put it down a bit though, but not too much....uber low action just feels really uncomfortable to me.


----------



## metalfiend666

daybean said:


> another s7 is on the way...



 That's really nice


----------



## Makelele

My RG2077XL


----------



## Michael

Hawt guitar man.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Michael

Those Blackouts look slick in there.  How are they sounding?


----------



## Toshiro

Michael said:


> Those Blackouts look slick in there.  How are they sounding?



Thanks! They sound f'ing great actually.


----------



## Shawn

Toshiro said:


>



That is the slickest Blackjack ever.


----------



## FortePenance

The all chrome look is a nice addition.


----------



## Tiger

^ Big guitar


----------



## Michael




----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ holy shit.
nice 7!


----------



## FortePenance

Michael said:


>



grym.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Toshiro

White FTW!


----------



## Michael




----------



## FortePenance

Toshiro said:


> White FTW!



racist. 

Haha, jokes. Great guitar Shawn. It's always good to see that you've gotten it back after such a long journey.


----------



## Shawn

FortePenance said:


> racist.







FortePenance said:


> Haha, jokes. Great guitar Shawn. It's always good to see that you've gotten it back after such a long journey.


Thanks. Yeah, it's still plays good aside from a couple dead frets here and there.


----------



## aeronaut

daybean said:


> another s7 is on the way...



jeezum. thats thing is f'in nice.


----------



## JeddyH

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=guitarsy2.jpg


it stays in tune


----------



## jwthompson21

All three axes are customized by myself. The left is a K7 with "straight pipes", The middle is an AX7221 neck with modded headstock and an MM1 OLP body. The last is a Malaysian knockoff Dean with set neck and custom graphic I designed with photoshop.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i've always thought it looked a bit familiar.....



U ever wanna sell that BCR gimme a shout first, man! She's the sex!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## gaunten

just some random pics my GF took the other day with me and my uglyass schecter. I'm glad I'm getting a new 8 string soon 
enjoy


----------



## HaGGuS

The 7421 with new pups. 
I like the invaders.


----------



## -K4G-

Invaders in basswood? 
How is it?


----------



## FortePenance

Dual invaders?


----------



## D-EJ915

man tapping on that thing must be monstrous


----------



## HaGGuS

KillForGod said:


> Invaders in basswood?
> How is it?



I havent given the neck pup a good go yet.
But ive had the bridge pup in a rg7420 and I liked it.
Not the brightest pickup ive tried, but its suits my needs. 
Ive also got a sf-470 with the 6 string versions, and thats why i tried the 7 string combo in my rg.

At a later date i may try them in my s-7320 to see what they sound like.


----------



## playstopause

First time i see SD Invaders in a basswood guitar! I think they're a better fit in maple and alder, but hey, if it sounds good in basswood = win! I love mine.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## Michael




----------



## Ryan

Dude. That 7620 is lookin FINE.


----------



## Volsung




----------



## zasam4

newly installed Invaders and Jazz on my 7620


----------



## playstopause

^






I've seen it before, but god damn! That guetar is HAWT!!! How do you like that SD combo? I have the same and i'm lovin' both pickups.


----------



## D-EJ915

you turned that RGfail into an RGwin with that neck dude

edit: who's the fagnozzle who negrepped me? that guitar kicks ass you idiots!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

D-EJ915 said:


>



I have always liked the look of these! Really sweet!


----------



## Mattmc74

This has been posted before, but here is my RG7421 with Green Dimarzio Blazes.


----------



## Slayer89

zasam4 said:


> newly installed Invaders and Jazz on my 7620



Do want ....


----------



## Shawn

zasam4 said:


> newly installed Invaders and Jazz on my 7620



Very nice.


----------



## canuck brian

Just got this back from Art (Velocity) and I'm just re-wiring it now.


----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


> Just got this back from Art (Velocity) and I'm just re-wiring it now.



That looks awesome. Nicely done!


----------



## digitalpig

Shawn said:


>



That pic: 
Shawn, if you'll ever get the idea of selling the white one, shoot me a PM 


I miss my GN... 



zasam4 said:


> newly installed Invaders and Jazz on my 7620



Awesome! I've seen it before, but it still looks great! I love the 7620's and I love th RG550's, so what can I ask for more? 

Greetings!


----------



## Ryan

canuck brian said:


> Just got this back from Art (Velocity) and I'm just re-wiring it now.



I was wondering what ever happened to that thing! Nicely done!


----------



## jerm

Just a couple shots...


----------



## GazPots

White guitar = awesome. 




Gaz


----------



## jerm

^thanks man  its pretty damn sexy is i do say so myself haha


----------



## Slayer89

Yeah, that hellraiser looks sick. Now use it in your band! You guys sound hella sick, and that'll just add to the overall badass-ness!


----------



## zasam4

thanks for the comments 

i bought the pickups from an owner who doesn't have a 7string guitar 
i was having second thoughts on purchasing the invader7 after reading some reviews. i was only interested with the Jazz7 but the seller gave me a good deal when he told me that he'd sell the Jazz+Invader pair for $65 (converted to US$). so i decided to give it a try and as of now i'm loving it. the sad thing is that i have to ask my luthier to deepen the pickup caivty to accomodate the duncans. anyway, it's definitely worth the price i paid for the pickups 

thanks for the comments 

i bought the pickups from an owner who doesn't have a 7string guitar 
i was having second thoughts on purchasing the invader7 after reading some reviews. i was only interested with the Jazz7 but the seller gave me a good deal when he told me that he'd sell the Jazz+Invader pair for $65 (converted to US$). so i decided to give it a try and as of now i'm loving it. the sad thing is that i have to ask my luthier to deepen the pickup caivty to accomodate the duncans. anyway, it's definitely worth the price i paid for the pickups


----------



## Shawn

That white C7 is beautiful.


----------



## CooleyJr

Heres a couple pics of my Washburn WG587 that i modded.

Dimarzio Blaze pickups, sanded down the edge of the guitar all the way around for a natural binding, neck is sanded down some, frets 21-24 are scalloped and i gave it the cooley cutaway.


----------



## FortePenance

Nice scalloping there dude. That binding's cool too. Any pics of the back of the cutaway?


----------



## Michael

I like the natural binding on that.


----------



## LordGrendel

That's the best Washburn WG587 I have ever seen!!!


----------



## jerm

Slayer89 said:


> Yeah, that hellraiser looks sick. Now use it in your band! You guys sound hella sick, and that'll just add to the overall badass-ness!


thanks a lot dude, glad you like my band. 

I actually just setup my guitar with some 54-9 strings. We tune to C so im tuning a standard 7 string up a half step so i won't be getting a lower note haha. But i will be getting a high F! haha


----------



## playstopause

...


----------



## D-EJ915

I think these were on my old photobucket that got deleted, was lookin for old pics and found em


----------



## thedownside

D-EJ915 said:


> I think these were on my old photobucket that got deleted, was lookin for old pics and found em



that finish is just sick


----------



## Shawn

Especially the back.


----------



## FortePenance

how long have you had that guitar?


----------



## mat091285

thedownside said:


> that finish is just sick



The body finish is delicious!


----------



## D-EJ915

FortePenance said:


> how long have you had that guitar?


few years


----------



## InCasinoOut

Just got my first seven string yesterday. It's an Agile Interceptor Pro 25, currently tuned to Drop A. 





















and here's a crappy picture with my dad's extended range violins. he's a big fusion/proghead, so 4 strings isn't enough.


----------



## -K4G-

NIce 

runs in the family huh?


----------



## InCasinoOut

KillForGod said:


> NIce
> 
> runs in the family huh?


Sure does.  He actually went extended range almost two years before i did.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

zasam4 said:


> newly installed Invaders and Jazz on my 7620



Please Marry My Sister - that guitar is perfect. did you do that yourself?


----------



## Op3a

My baby






So beautiful


----------



## Mattmc74

^  Sweet axe!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

InCasinoOut said:


> Just got my first seven string yesterday. It's an Agile Interceptor Pro 25, currently tuned to Drop A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a crappy picture with my dad's extended range violins. he's a big fusion/proghead, so 4 strings isn't enough.





 Very Very nice! I want to get an Agile soon. I'm craving the Green quilted maple top


----------



## Drage

@InCasinoOut, nice to see another violinist


----------



## GazPots

Another angle of the Couch of Doom.






erep to whoever gets all the models firstime.


----------



## nikt

left to right

UV7PBK, RG2027XVV, J-Custom RG8527TBK, RG2077XLRB

down RG2228GK


----------



## Michael

UV777BK, RG2027X, JCRG7-1, RG1077XL, RG2228?

Nice collection, BTW!


----------



## FortePenance

UV777
2027
8527
2077
2228



edit//dammit!


----------



## GazPots

There seems to be confusion with the J custom! 

Still nobodys got it all right. However the 3 of you have named them all correctly between you.


----------



## nikt

that J-custom had 2 names


----------



## GazPots

Not according to some sources ive seen. 

They differ on bridge types. Mine has a lo pro and the other model has an edge pro.


Which is which????


----------



## InTheRavensName

yours is a jcrg7-1


----------



## El Caco

Awesome collection Gary, I would love to find a JCRG7-1 DBK and a black 1077/2077, replace the 2027 with a CST and the 2228 with a Blackmachine B7 and you have my fantasy collection.


----------



## GazPots

I was thinking of gettin rid of the UV or doing the white pups/black pickguard mod someone on here did a while ago.


Its the only one i don't really "dig" as much as the others. Sayin that the action is so fuckin low on that guitar its a legato/speed machine. 

A CST is on my list but thats not going to happen ever. Mabye in 10 years if i get superbly jammy.


Gaz


----------



## Shawn

GazPots said:


> Another angle of the Couch of Doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erep to whoever gets all the models firstime.



Very nice.


----------



## AborteD

My EMG'd 7321 - love it


----------



## GazPots

I like the emg look in a 7321. Improves its overall image i say.


So nice pics.


----------



## Mattmc74

GazPots said:


> Another angle of the Couch of Doom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erep to whoever gets all the models firstime.



Very Nice collection you have there!!!!!


----------



## Michael

Nice RG7321.  I bet it sounds awesome with those in there. It sure _looks _awesome.


----------



## AborteD

Yeah, sounds alot better than with stock pups ^^


----------



## Op3a

^You have to modify the guitar to put the EMG's, right?


----------



## GazPots

Yeh, the rg7321 is routed for passives from the factory.



Gaz


----------



## GazPots

Just got this monster back from my bandmate after a good many months away. Oh how i missed this giganto guitar and the pain it causes after prolonged playing. 


Still its got the thickest tone ever.  
















Its a bit darker in real life as those pics are in direct sunlight but you get the jist of it.


Gaz


----------



## Op3a

^God! What a georgious guitar


----------



## canuck brian

A work in progress....


----------



## GazPots

Awesome stuff dude.


----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


> A work in progress....



Very nice.


----------



## King_nothing621

That guitar is sweet!!!


----------



## Scarpie

GazPots said:


> Still its got the thickest tone ever.



that has to be the best sounding 7 string ever!!! i am quite the fan of mahogany, and with the maple top, very nice. nice score. they haven't been making those for quite a while.


----------



## cow 7 sig

canuck brian said:


> A work in progress....



thats fuckin sexy mate


----------



## GazPots

Scarpie said:


> that has to be the best sounding 7 string ever!!! i am quite the fan of mahogany, and with the maple top, very nice. nice score. they haven't been making those for quite a while.





Yeh man its great, although my shoulder disagrees with having half a tree strapped to it. 


Whats even crazier is the fact i bought it for £140. Dirt cheap.  



Gaz


----------



## patrilomic

canuck brian said:


> A work in progress....



guitar pr0n!!1!

here's mah 7 stringer for teh lulz!


----------



## arktan

canuck brian said:


> A work in progress....



someone could nominate it already now for gotm, even if it's not finished, it would have pretty good chances
but it's better to wait and see MOAR PICS


----------



## Shawn

patrilomic said:


> guitar pr0n!!1!
> 
> here's mah 7 stringer for teh lulz!



Nice Damien.


----------



## Drage




----------



## Shawn

Drage said:


>



Makes me miss my S7420BP.  

Nice collection.


----------



## hairychris

The front of mine's a boring Schecter C7 Hellraiser. I've stripped the lacquer off the neck & oiled it, though. Here's a work in progress shot... 






Worth nothing now, but plays much faster!


----------



## FortePenance

Lush mahogany there.


----------



## park0496




----------



## B Lopez

Umm, where the fuck did you get that Agile?




AWESOME.


----------



## D-EJ915

that looks sick


----------



## park0496

B Lopez said:


> Umm, where the fuck did you get that Agile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME.



Thanks

Agile "Custom" build


----------



## Shawn

park0496 said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## Michael

Sweet guitar man.


----------



## -K4G-

park0496 said:


>





Wheres the NGD picstory?


----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

if this is a repeat i dont recall, im kinda drunk and im leaving tomorrow so here ya go.


----------



## playstopause

KillForGod said:


> Wheres the NGD picstory?



Yeah! There really should be a thread about it!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

playstopause said:


> I'm gonna have to ask this again, 'cause i don't get it : why people keep taking upside down pictures of their guitars?!?


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Shawn

daybean said:


>



Makes me want an S 7420 again. Very nice.


----------



## FortePenance

Septor looks great with the X2N in there and that S7 is bitching.


----------



## Mr. S

I really should clean my guitars every so often


----------



## FortePenance

Great pair of Ibanezes, man.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

canuck brian said:


> A work in progress....





WANT!


----------



## Shawn

Mr. S said:


> I really should clean my guitars every so often



Nice pair.


----------



## Michael




----------



## canuck brian

arktan said:


> someone could nominate it already now for gotm, even if it's not finished, it would have pretty good chances
> but it's better to wait and see MOAR PICS



Bloody flash washed out the headstock...


----------



## Durero

^ Drooltastic!


----------



## Zepp88

Dude nice fucking work! (I assume you built it)


----------



## FortePenance

Zebrawood looks hot oiled. 

Sweet work, mang.


----------



## -K4G-

canuck brian said:


> Bloody flash washed out the headstock...



 WOW.


----------



## dream-thief

^


----------



## canuck brian

I can't take a picture worth a shit. I'll grab a few outdoor pics of it later today when i get off work.


----------



## Rachmaninoff




----------



## FortePenance

UV7BKs are rad.


----------



## canuck brian

So she's 100% done cept the wiring. I just haven't had time recently. Plays awesome and I love being able to carve my own neck profiles. I'm pretty sure that most would hate it, its pretty flat and has the same dimensions (converted to 7) as my 92 770's neck; thin as hell.


----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


> So she's 100% done cept the wiring. I just haven't had time recently. Plays awesome and I love being able to carve my own neck profiles. I'm pretty sure that most would hate it, its pretty flat and has the same dimensions (converted to 7) as my 92 770's neck; thin as hell.



Very nice! I like that fretboard too.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Heres a couple new ones of mine.


----------



## FortePenance

@Brian: That zebrawood body looks wild. And I love your logo.

@Apex: Great silver dot. Shame to see it go.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Yeah i just decided i really dont need it anymore.


----------



## Zak1233

gonna try and take some more soon, this is the most recent pic i've taken


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Zak1233 said:


> gonna try and take some more soon, this is the most recent pic i've taken



Thats kinda different, the blue with green pups in there. I think i really like it though


----------



## DavyH

RG7680Ltd:







27" scale limited edition, colour = ?, glow in the dark binding, dots.


----------



## metalfiend666

Bastard.

[action=metalfiend666]really likes the look of the RG7680[/action]


----------



## DavyH

metalfiend666 said:


> Bastard.
> 
> * metalfiend666 really likes the look of the RG7680


 
Not the first time it's been said of me.

There was a silver version which looked exactly like hammered pewter under the clearcoat - much prettier than this. Never could find one.

It's looking better than that at the moment; stripped, cleaned and restrung on Sunday. Since it's a baritone scale should I be thinking about going bigger and tuning to F#? Tuners should handle a .80 low no problem?


----------



## GazPots

An 80 will fit fine as they come with a thinner end to the string which fits through the tuning peg.


Gaz


----------



## wintersun

Here's my Roter


----------



## HaGGuS

Thats dammm sexy!!!!


----------



## FortePenance

looks tight man.


----------



## Drage

I'd hit that.


----------



## wintersun

Drage said:


> I'd hit that.



Lol?


----------



## Shawn

DavyH said:


> RG7680Ltd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27" scale limited edition, colour = ?, glow in the dark binding, dots.



Very nice.


----------



## -K4G-

Nice Roter, Dino.


----------



## metalfiend666




----------



## D-EJ915

nice orange on that KXK


----------



## Heeboja

Different colored top and back FTW! I wish I had money for a custom.


----------



## Slayer89

Lydia and Ophidia


----------



## Shawn

James, that KXK is badass too. I like that orange pearl finish.


----------



## Infused1

Here is my new addition to the family.


----------



## Heeboja

Damn I need sunclasses.
I bet that Disco Stu loves that guitar.


----------



## Jalapeno

first post here 

some nice seven strings here


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## playstopause

^

The Devil and the Angel.


----------



## HaGGuS

It has been completed...


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## metalfiend666

Cool


----------



## drmosh

HaGGuS said:


> Its has been completed...



holy moly


----------



## Michael

HaGGuS said:


> Its has been completed...



That's the best looking KXK I've seen so far.


----------



## -K4G-

Michael said:


> That's the best looking KXK I've seen so far.


----------



## canuck brian

HaGGuS said:


> Its has been completed...



 I am bowing. Seriously. 

That is sick.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

HaGGuS said:


> Its has been completed...


Holy crap, dude!
I'd put this at the wall, sit down on the couch and stay looking at that for all day.


----------



## Despised_0515

Rachmaninoff said:


> Holy crap, dude!
> I'd put this at the wall, sit down on the couch and stay looking at that for all day.



I'd jam the fuck out of it while it still has that "new guitar smell".


----------



## FortePenance

^i'd just smell it all the day. >_>

Cool KXK, Haggus, it's one of those rare few that I like the look of.


----------



## Shawn

HaGGuS said:


> Its has been completed...



That is badass. I love that maple fretboard too.


----------



## olejason

[/IMG]


----------



## mnemonic

707 ftw 






and before anyone says anything, i love putting my guitar on concrete 

(also it was the only thing outside other than a car or dirt when i went to take a picture)


----------



## barrett

the 707 rules so much. love it


----------



## S-O

Is that an Ultex Jazz III Mnemonic?

 I just got a pack of them last week. They are the secks.


Any plans on a neck pickup? Or just a bridge pup?


----------



## turmoil

looks like the Ultex Jazz III. God, i love those picks. i need to order MOAR


----------



## crayzee

I already posted that somewhere else, but so what, it's a niiiice Pic:






I wuv my Hellraiser...
Niels


----------



## El Caco

Ultex Jazz III's are my favourite pick


----------



## mnemonic

S-O said:


> Is that an Ultex Jazz III Mnemonic?
> 
> I just got a pack of them last week. They are the secks.
> 
> 
> Any plans on a neck pickup? Or just a bridge pup?



sure is 

i love those ultex jazz III's, i just hate that i stocked up on red ones right before the ultex's came out, so i've got like 3 bags of red ones sitting around somewhere that probably wont ever get used 

and not really any plans for a neck pickup right now (poor college student) but maybe one day i'll pick up something  i'm starting to kind of enjoy using the bridge pickup for everything, actually. brutal leads, and pinch harmonics whenever i want


----------



## El Caco

Same boat.


----------



## Randy

A bit untidy, but I figured I should get some pictures before she gets refinished:


----------



## Shawn

^ Very nice.


----------



## canuck brian

Some pics I took today of my Ibanez's


----------



## playstopause

^

I've probably said it before but that "floral" Jem / RG absolutely RULES. Very good lookin'


----------



## canuck brian

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I've probably said it before but that "floral" Jem / RG absolutely RULES. Very good lookin'



Thanks man! I really dig it but I'm considering ripping off the floral pattern and redoing it now that I know how to properly finish a guitar. I need another RG7620 on top of this one to do another floral idea....


----------



## Zak1233

rainy day so its pretty grey outside which means shitty lighting  lol oh well wanted to test out my new mobile


----------



## playstopause

^

These pics were taken with your mobile?!?! Wow. Hello resolution!


----------



## Zak1233

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> These pics were taken with your mobile?!?! Wow. Hello resolution!



yipyip  5mp ftw


----------



## FortePenance

Stop taking good pictures.


----------



## Zak1233

FortePenance said:


> Stop taking good pictures.



 sorry man , ill take a really shitty one for you next time


----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


> Some pics I took today of my Ibanez's



Nice. I really like that custom floral 7.


----------



## turmoil

i guess these will have to suffice for now. My only 7 string, atm.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

canuck brian said:


>


An _Ubuntu_ sticker is the last think I'd expect on a guitar.
IMO it just doesn't fit well... just like any _Windows_ sticker woudn't fit well...


----------



## canuck brian

Rachmaninoff said:


> An _Ubuntu_ sticker is the last think I'd expect on a guitar.
> IMO it just doesn't fit well... just like any _Windows_ sticker woudn't fit well...



I'm a huge computer geek and an IT guy though and I needed a sticker to cover the hole where the volume pot used to be.


----------



## Justin Bailey

canuck brian said:


> Some pics I took today of my Ibanez's



I love that floral pattern, and that 540 pii is fucking awesome.


----------



## HaGGuS

Some old shots of the family.


----------



## i_love_tazzus

I still shoot with that format as much as I can. Just love the look and graininess, esp. with 800 speed film.


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaa the sparklies!!! <3


----------



## Methilde

HaGGuS said:


> Some old shots of the family.




Sweet colour schemes  
Is that utter rightey the S7320?


----------



## Scootman1911

D-EJ915 said:


>



The figuring on that red guitar is amazing


----------



## HaGGuS

Methilde said:


> Sweet colour schemes
> Is that utter rightey the S7320?


Yup. 
Its getting swirled as well.. no more plain black.


----------



## Benzesp

My girls from the right to left:
Darkside Tele-7
Ibanez 7420-Dinoized Custom made body
Jackson COW DK7 Black
Jackson COW DK7 SilverBurst
ESP Horizon 7 Custom
ESP MII Delux Custom made body
ESP Eclipse
ESP MII Custom

Next on my list Gibson ES-135 Gothic


----------



## Sebastian

Benzesp said:


> Jackson COW DK7 Black
> Jackson COW DK7 SilverBurst



Man.. neg rep you or what


----------



## Benzesp

Sebastian said:


> Man.. neg rep you or what




FS: 2 Jackson COW's Real cheap.....


----------



## TMatt142

Some new pics of the family here in Wi. Just picked up not too long ago the 7320 from ridealot100. Also picked up the D-Sonic, and creme Evo-7 from two other members. This winter, the 7620 goes back under the knife for some major renovations. Think JPM with an output jack of a JEM. If I have time, I'll strip down the 7320 to the natural Mahogany on the front, and oil it.


----------



## FortePenance

that yellow RG is badass man.


----------



## s_k_mullins

My Schecter C-7 Blackjack and its Coffin Case











The C-7 and my Ltd EC-1000


----------



## B Lopez

TMatt142 said:


> If I have time, I'll strip down the 7320 to the natural Mahogany on the front, and [/IMG]



Yes. I love natural/colored tops with a black back for some reason.


----------



## Shawn

Might as well put these here~


----------



## s_k_mullins

Shawn said:


> Might as well put these here~


 
Beautiful family ya got there Shawn... the white Universe models are so killer.. But damn i do love that all-white RG!


----------



## Sebastian

Shawn as always Bad ass ! White RG


----------



## Apophis




----------



## rob_l

*edit for piss poor spelling - lol*

These are just my Carvin Sevens.... Dont have the others up in a single folder.... 

But here's the 6 member family - And I have a "bun in the *oven*", another 747 in custom buildup.

Hope you guys like 'em.... 

I have a thing for the "natural look" you could say. These are only my 7s but I snapped a quick family group shot last night....
Thank you Carvin USA.....!!!!!
The all tung-oiled 747 in-stock-er on the far right showed up yesterday so it seemed time to update the family photos a bit 
I just put another custom build in as well. Woo!Hoo!


----------



## Benzesp

wow what great carvin stash! Hey is that a lacewood San Dimas on the wall?


----------



## D-EJ915

the purple and orange ones look great man!


----------



## ohio_eric

Sweet Baby Jesus!! Those are some sweet guitars Rob. I LOVE Carvin's copperhard finish.


----------



## s_k_mullins

rob_l said:


> These are just my Carvin Sevens.... Dont have the others up in a single folder....
> 
> But here's the 6 member family - And I have a "bun in the over", another 747 in custom buildup.
> 
> Hope you guys like 'em....
> 
> I have a thing for the "natural look" you could say. These are only my 7s but I snapped a quick family group shot last night....
> Thank you Carvin USA.....!!!!!
> The all tung-oiled 747 in-stock-er on the far right showed up yesrterday so it seemed time to update the family photos a bit
> I just put another custom build in as well. Woo!Hoo!


 
I'd probably give up a testicle for either one of these! Great guitars!


----------



## playstopause

We have a Carvin lover in da house!


----------



## Shawn

rob_l said:


> *edit for piss poor spelling - lol*
> 
> These are just my Carvin Sevens.... Dont have the others up in a single folder....
> 
> But here's the 6 member family - And I have a "bun in the *oven*", another 747 in custom buildup.
> 
> Hope you guys like 'em....
> 
> I have a thing for the "natural look" you could say. These are only my 7s but I snapped a quick family group shot last night....
> Thank you Carvin USA.....!!!!!
> The all tung-oiled 747 in-stock-er on the far right showed up yesrterday so it seemed time to update the family photos a bit
> I just put another custom build in as well. Woo!Hoo!



Nice Carvins! Wow.  It's hard to choose the best one, they're all beautiful.


----------



## shadowlife

Love that quilt blue one, but they are all sweet as hell


----------



## CrushingAnvil

shadowlife said:


> Love that quilt blue one, but they are all sweet as hell



Rep for the holdsworth display picture bro


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

just took this pic today:


----------



## El Caco




----------



## rob_l

^ LOVIN that white DragonRider. Badass!

Picked up another 747 in Blue Mist Silver yesterday. Minty fresh at a local GC... My first Carvin with a rosewood board.  Very happy.


----------



## D-EJ915

you've got some collection dude!


----------



## Randy

D-EJ915 said:


> you've got some collection dude!



+1


----------



## FYP666

HaGGuS said:


> It has been completed...



Oh fuck 

Are those passive pu-size Blackouts?! How do they sound?


----------



## HaGGuS

FYP666 said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> Are those passive pu-size Blackouts?! How do they sound?


I could not tell you yet.
Aussie customs have my guitar still. 
I hope to get it within the next 7 days. 
The day i get it shall be known as "the day of many w00ts"


----------



## Shawn

rob_l said:


> ^ LOVIN that white DragonRider. Badass!
> 
> Picked up another 747 in Blue Mist Silver yesterday. Minty fresh at a local GC... My first Carvin with a rosewood board.  Very happy.



Nice addition to your impressive collection of Carvins. That silver is slick.


----------



## GazPots

Took some pics of the Double Edge Duo since i cleaned and strung them.

Enjoy.




































































That's enough for now. 


Gaz


----------



## shadowlife

^ Beautiful guitars and great pics!!!


----------



## Shawn

Damn, those are nice twins. Great pics too!


----------



## -K4G-

My RR7 came yesterday.


----------



## playstopause

^

Looks f*ckin' great.


----------



## John Rosett

Here's a 1947 Gibson lap steel that I converted to 7 string a few years ago. It was a basket case when I got it, so now collector's items were harmed during this experiment.
When I started playing steel, I tried a few different tunings and guitars. I settled on G6, but didn't like the 8 string tuning with the 6 on the bottom. The 7 string arrangement with the root on the bottom just works best for me. I filled and redrilled the treble side of the peghead and used some mandolin tuners. I took the one piece bridge to a machine shop and had them cut new slots between the existing ones. The pickup was custom made by Jerry Wallace of Truetone Pickups, and sounds great. I wanted a lollar fixed-pole P-90, but it was $100 more than the Truetone, and I just couldn't afford it.
Next is a dobro conversion.


----------



## Sebastian

^ Now that is a interesting 7


----------



## -K4G-

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Looks f*ckin' great.



Thank you.


----------



## Elysian

i don't care what any naysayer says, that thing looks metal as fuck(besides the chip out of the lower horn and the dirty headstock)


----------



## Adonai678

Dude thats pretty sweet.


----------



## Shawn

Elysian said:


> i don't care what any naysayer says, that thing looks metal as fuck(besides the chip out of the lower horn and the dirty headstock)



Cool pic. Nice to see more of that guitar, I think you did a great job in building it!


----------



## psywaltz

hi there, my name is jens and i`m from Germany. i just wanna introduce my sevenstrings.

the first is a custom made Ibanez RGA with two EMG 707. the body is made from mahogany and made by Jaden rose. The neck and hardware are from a stock Ibanez RG 1527.











the second two are "pimped RG 1527s, they were stripped down and a maple laminat was added. the Pickups are a Dimarzio ToneZone7 at the bridge and a Air Norton7 at the neck!


----------



## -K4G-

Those are nice.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Love those maple topped RGs, gorgeous.


----------



## D-EJ915

those guitars are beautiful dude! welcome to the forum as well!


----------



## psywaltz

yeah, thank you all... i love them too. they sound and play great. i just wait for the fourth sevenstring. its my second RGA with a mahogany body and a quilted curved top. i have some pics of the building, made in the workshop. the neck is a 5piece maple/bubinga one, with a rosewood board and a custom scull inlay at the 12th fret.





raw mahogany base with the tops





the body is ready for the tobaccosunburst finish





and the neck in raw condition, without frets.


----------



## Randy

^
Really coming along great. You should post a seperate thread with more pics.


----------



## shadowlife

Randy said:


> ^
> Really coming along great. You should post a seperate thread with more pics.



I agree- and that quilt looks like it's going to be amazing once it's painted.


----------



## Mattmc74

psywaltz said:


> hi there, my name is jens and i`m from Germany. i just wanna introduce my sevenstrings.
> 
> the first is a custom made Ibanez RGA with two EMG 707. the body is made from mahogany and made by Jaden rose. The neck and hardware are from a stock Ibanez RG 1527.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second two are "pimped RG 1527s, they were stripped down and a maple laminat was added. the Pickups are a Dimarzio ToneZone7 at the bridge and a Air Norton7 at the neck!



Those are so really nice looking guitars!!!!!!


----------



## psywaltz

thanxs guys... i will open a own thread for my customized guitars... i have a lot of pics made in the workshop while the construction.


----------



## Shawn

psywaltz said:


> the second two are "pimped RG 1527s, they were stripped down and a maple laminat was added. the Pickups are a Dimarzio ToneZone7 at the bridge and a Air Norton7 at the neck!


Very nice. 

I love the new project RGA you got goin' on too, that's gonna look badass!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Thought It was 'bout time I posted my trusty back-up guitar:
























































*CLICK* *CLICK*

"FUCK....Im out of ammo"


----------



## assfreely

here are my two beasts...


----------



## Shawn

assfreely said:


> here are my two beasts...



Welcome! Nice axes too.


----------



## Sebastian

Now those are great guitars !! especially the Jackson


----------



## nikt

Brian Moore???


----------



## assfreely

nikt said:


> Brian Moore???



Yes, it is an i9.7. I love this thing!!!


----------



## shadowlife

That Brian Moore is fucking killer.


----------



## assfreely

shadowlife said:


> That Brian Moore is fucking killer.




My friend Gary's store (Guitar Asylum) had some custom Brian Moore 7's done for them exclusively but I missed out. Those were some sever pieces!! I love the Brian Moore's, they play so sweet.


----------



## willith

assfreely said:


> My friend Gary's store (Guitar Asylum) had some custom Brian Moore 7's done for them exclusively but I missed out.


I'd advise AGAINST anyone ordering anything from there. I had the unfortunate experience of buying an amp through them and it was the worst experience I've ever had with a guitar shop.


----------



## shadowlife

willith said:


> I'd advise AGAINST anyone ordering anything from there. I had the unfortunate experience of buying an amp through them and it was the worst experience I've ever had with a guitar shop.



Wow- that's surprising to hear. I bought 2 Vigiers from them and i thought they were great to deal with. 
FWIW, i dealt with Rob both times, and the last time was almost 2 years ago, so things may have changed...


----------



## ibanezcustom7

Greetings One and All - This is my American 7, custom made for someone and intercepted by me. Single Hummer / Hardtail / Barrel Jack / Paw Inlay @ 12.

The Neck is figured maple and thin! The fretboard is either Koa or a particularly 'stripey' piece of rosewood. It has Jumbo frets (24) and it's tone is nothing short of MONSTROUS!!!!!!!

I intend to post better pics but these will have to do for now. (But trust me, they don't do this beast any justice!)

Thanks. 

Glenn.


----------



## Shawn

ibanezcustom7 said:


> Greetings One and All - This is my American 7, custom made for someone and intercepted by me. Single Hummer / Hardtail / Barrel Jack / Paw Inlay @ 12.
> 
> The Neck is figured maple and thin! The fretboard is either Koa or a particularly 'stripey' piece of rosewood. It has Jumbo frets (24) and it's tone is nothing short of MONSTROUS!!!!!!!
> 
> I intend to post better pics but these will have to do for now. (But trust me, they don't do this beast any justice!)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Glenn.


Welcome! Nice custom too.


----------



## ibanezcustom7

Thanks Shawn.

Nice Collection Yourself - Especially the BK!


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

Gonna be getting a Dean Vendetta 7-String!
24 frets, paulownia body/ maple neck/ rosewood fretboard/ 24 frets/ string through, the whole pizza and all in a nice package of $199 american dollars! XD and its mah FIRST SEVEN-STRING WOOT!! =D


----------



## Shawn

6or7mattersnot said:


> Gonna be getting a Dean Vendetta 7-String!
> 24 frets, paulownia body/ maple neck/ rosewood fretboard/ 24 frets/ string through, the whole pizza and all in a nice package of $199 american dollars! XD and its mah FIRST SEVEN-STRING WOOT!! =D



Welcome and congrats!


----------



## 7deadlysins666




----------



## Shawn

7deadlysins666 said:


>



 Wow. That is a beautiful looking body.


----------



## madotter

HERE WE GO  Ibanez K-7 in firespark blue and the Ibanez Apex1 BBK.


----------



## playstopause

Let me guess : Korn fan?


----------



## Infused1

Heres my new one.


----------



## Totem_37

Hey all,

My DC727C with M7 in it (Many thanks to Dendroaspis)


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## Mattmc74

^


----------



## Omrat

My Ibanez TR7 Custom


----------



## Shawn

HaGGuS said:


>



Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Shawn

Omrat said:


> My Ibanez TR7 Custom



Very nice.


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## Shawn

Totem_37 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My DC727C with M7 in it (Many thanks to Dendroaspis)



Sweet Carvin.


----------



## El Caco

Shawn said:


> Beautiful guitar.



 I know because I played it on Friday


----------



## jrf8

Infused1 said:


> Heres my new one.



"throws up in mouth"


----------



## CrushingAnvil

jrf8 said:


> "throws up in mouth"



*Throws up on your shoes*

arghh...Damn Faggn0zzle sets my vomit spree's off


----------



## B Lopez

Wheee!


----------



## playstopause

jrf8 said:


> "throws up in mouth"



Get lost, moron.


Jesus, where's the


----------



## Totem_37

Shawn said:


> Sweet Carvin.



Thanks for the Carvin love!



B Lopez said:


> Wheee!



Purple-burst Carvin??? BAD-ASS!!!!!

Is that an M7 I see in the bridge? Fuckin' A!

I definitely approve of this one!

BTW, how do you find the active electronics?


----------



## B Lopez

BK Nailbomb in the bridge.

The active electronics are actually really cool.

I also didn't have to go find them since they were already there.


----------



## -K4G-

Damnn...Thats a sweet Carvin.


----------



## shadowlife

Sick Carvin.


----------



## Mattmc74

Awesome carvin!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cool Carvin - you need to put a silver OFR in there...


----------



## jrf8

B Lopez said:


> Wheee!



that carvin is beautiful


----------



## Darkpoke

w00t! my 7 came in the mail yesterday! Jay Turser JT-700 is the model i belive, 121$ off ebay


----------



## playstopause

^

Not bad, not bad... Especially at that price!


----------



## shadowlife

Yeah, that was a steal!!!


----------



## Shawn

Good deal on that Jay Turser.


----------



## mika ale

here are my 2 first 7-strings ibanez guitars, waiting for better guitars soon, maybe by a luthier...


----------



## djpharoah

mika ale said:


> here are my 2 first 7-strings ibanez guitars, waiting for better guitars soon, maybe by a luthier...


 Wrong link bro - you got to link to the actual picture not the website.


----------



## Frednl

My two 7s,

Caparison Dellinger 7





Schecter c-7 Hellraiser


----------



## Slayer89

mika ale said:


> here are my 2 first 7-strings ibanez guitars, waiting for better guitars soon, maybe by a luthier...



Feel free to send me the 1527 when you get those better guitars ...


----------



## mika ale

sorry, but the 1527 will stay mine now that i've put a Dimarzio X2N7 as bridge pickup and a dimarzio air norton as neck pick up, it's the pefect combo with my Xyphos, customized with a D-sonic7 as bridge pick up and my blaze neck as neck pick up...


----------



## Vairocarnal

Darkpoke said:


> w00t! my 7 came in the mail yesterday! Jay Turser JT-700 is the model i belive, 121$ off ebay



Yeah man, I have one that's a purplish blackish color and it played prety well before the nut was shattered in a horrifying event 3 days after I bought it...since then it's been kinda...something. It still sounds good sonicly, but the nuts fucked up.


----------



## Koshchei

Newest family member, and loving it:


----------



## -K4G-

WOAH!!!

FUCKING A!


----------



## noodleplugerine

Incredible, is that a flamed koa top?


----------



## Koshchei

It's claro walnut. 

Inasmuch as the effect of tonewood on timbre (particularly on a solidbody) is about as pseudo-scientific a subject as you can get, for my first seven string, I didn't want a really boomy guitar with a tonally useless low B, like I've experienced in other 7s I've played (where you can't even tell what note it is you're playing on the low B it's so farty). Anyway, acoustic and bass players are always going on about the even but "complex" frequency response of walnut, so I decided to give it a whirl. Glad to say it sounds exactly like I wanted it to


----------



## shadowlife

Good god, that's a beautiful Carvin!!!


----------



## Shawn

Koshchei said:


> Newest family member, and loving it:



Beautiful Carvin. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Seebu

Yeah that Carvin looks absolutely gorgeous!

Here's my guitar:


----------



## FortePenance

Nice job on the pickups there man. What're the switches for?


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Koshchei said:


> Newest family member, and loving it:


 That my friend is quite BEAUTIFUL


----------



## forum member

My Beautiful Dark Blue Sparkle(Looks Black Most Of The Time)ESP LTD M-307! She can be yours PM me for all the details.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Infused1 said:


> Heres my new one.



i would kill for this in natural.... 
seriously it is an awesome design


----------



## forum member

That's some really really nasty guitar porn, ohhh man, I swear I don't know how that K-Y got on my hand


----------



## The Munk

I modified my RG1527 with a chainmail top.
Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My Chainmail topped RG1527 pic 1
Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My RG1527 again


----------



## tie my rope

The Munk said:


> I modified my RG1527 with a chainmail top.
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My Chainmail topped RG1527 pic 1
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My RG1527 again



if im not mistaken thats NOT an 1527.. but a 7620 or 7420.


----------



## Shawn

The Munk said:


> I modified my RG1527 with a chainmail top.
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My Chainmail topped RG1527 pic 1
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - My RG1527 again



Any better pics? We need more pics of that.


----------



## mika ale

waiting for my third 7strings guitar, another ibanez, my second xyphos in fact, with a set of EMGs... as soon as possible i'll publish the pictures


----------



## Pazuzu

A few pictures of my Customized Mayones Regius, I don't have any good pictures so these will have to do at the moment.

Picture taken at the same moment I actually held the guitar for the first time, I got it delivered just some minutes before this shot.





Here's the Mayones in action





making of...


----------



## -K4G-

Dude that looks cool!


----------



## Metalman

forum member said:


> That's some really really nasty guitar porn, ohhh man, I swear I don't know how that K-Y got on my hand



That`s an incredible finish!


----------



## Shawn

Pazuzu said:


> A few pictures of my Customized Mayones Regius, I don't have any good pictures so these will have to do at the moment.
> 
> Picture taken at the same moment I actually held the guitar for the first time, I got it delivered just some minutes before this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Mayones in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making of...


That guitar looks badass.


----------



## HeavyMachinery

Here is my main weapons


----------



## -K4G-

Dude what guitar is that? Any close-ups?


----------



## HeavyMachinery

-K4G- said:


> Dude what guitar is that? Any close-ups?













It is my self build custom with bubinga / ash body Kahler brider planet waves tuners. 27" scale and 28 frets


----------



## -K4G-

sweet.


----------



## RXTN

Have I already posted this?


----------



## mnemonic

HeavyMachinery said:


> It is my self build custom with bubinga / ash body Kahler brider planet waves tuners. 27" scale and 28 frets



goddamn i'm even envious of how cool your cat looks, haha. mine's all fat now from eating too much

also, that g-drive looks tasty.


----------



## shadowlife

HeavyMachinery said:


>




That is easily one of the coolest guitar pics i've seen in quite some time; and i adore your cat


----------



## HeavyMachinery

shadowlife said:


> That is easily one of the coolest guitar pics i've seen in quite some time; and i adore your cat



Cat name is nooni what means in finnish 1oct +1 we also have black/white cat name molli (= minor in english) and white cat called duuri (major in english)


----------



## Shawn

Nice pair. 


RXTN said:


> Have I already posted this?


----------



## Adonai678

HeavyMachinery said:


> It is my self build custom with bubinga / ash body Kahler brider planet waves tuners. 27" scale and 28 frets


Nice pussy.


----------



## Autumn Soldier

Adonai678 said:


> Nice pussy.


 lol
I like the kitty and the geet guitar


----------



## Adonai678

Autumn Soldier said:


> lol
> I like the kitty and the geet guitar


Agreed


----------



## narrocks

What's up there dudes?This is my main 7 string ESP M-II SL7


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice!! Moar pics! 

... And welcome!


----------



## -K4G-

What year is that from?


----------



## narrocks

Thanks man!


-K4G- said:


> What year is that from?


2002,I've renifinshed it


----------



## -K4G-

narrocks said:


> Thanks man!
> 2002,I've renifinshed it



Cool.


----------



## GazPots




----------



## thebhef




----------



## GazPots

New camera = new pics! 

















































Gaz


----------



## abysmalrites

That purple(?) Ibanez looks awesome man.


----------



## GazPots

Its a DBK which is dark black but it seems to have turned a bit purple which is awesome.


----------



## narrocks

That purple one is sexy!


----------



## bulletbass man

rob_l said:


> ^ LOVIN that white DragonRider. Badass!
> 
> Picked up another 747 in Blue Mist Silver yesterday. Minty fresh at a local GC... My first Carvin with a rosewood board.  Very happy.


 

This is only the tip of this guy's collection. It's fucking monsterous.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I figured I might as well post this here since I haven't finished it anway. I got bored and decided to start mocking up the 7 string I want to build in my school's 3D lab (i'm a freshman at the Milwaukee Institute of Art and Design). It's a mix between a Schecter C7, and Ibanez RGA, and an Agile Septor 727 pro. Wishful thinking on the design in general, particularly with the myrtyle burl wings and birdseye maple neck, plus a neck-through as a first guitar build is probably a bad idea. HA.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## El Caco

Very nice.


----------



## canuck brian

InCasinoOut said:


> I figured I might as well post this here since I haven't finished it anway. I got bored and decided to start mocking up the 7 string I want to build in my school's 3D lab (i'm a freshman at the Milwaukee Institute of Art and Design). It's a mix between a Schecter C7, and Ibanez RGA, and an Agile Septor 727 pro. Wishful thinking on the design in general, particularly with the myrtyle burl wings and birdseye maple neck, plus a neck-through as a first guitar build is probably a bad idea. HA.



I wouldn't say it's a bad idea at all. You avoid things like neck pocket screw ups. It takes as much care, but requires different steps. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## -K4G-

Woah  Awesome collection guys.


----------



## InCasinoOut

canuck brian said:


> I wouldn't say it's a bad idea at all. You avoid things like neck pocket screw ups. It takes as much care, but requires different steps. Don't sell yourself short.


I was hoping you or any of the other luthiers here would reply, so thanks. I pretty much have 4 years to make that guitar, so I think I'm gonna start with bolt-ons until i think I'm ready to tackle a neck-through, but your comment sure is reassuring. After seeing all these self-made guitars by guys just working in their homes with whatever tools are available really makes me want to take advantage of all the machinery available to me at school, and I know they have everything i'd need to build guitars.


----------



## hufschmid

InCasinoOut said:


> I was hoping you or any of the other luthiers here would reply, so thanks. I pretty much have 4 years to make that guitar, so I think I'm gonna start with bolt-ons until i think I'm ready to tackle a neck-through, but your comment sure is reassuring. After seeing all these self-made guitars by guys just working in their homes with whatever tools are available really makes me want to take advantage of all the machinery available to me at school, and I know they have everything i'd need to build guitars.



a good solid bolt on neck joint is tough to build, experience is required.

I'm talking here of a nice neck joint in which you cant place a pick between the neck and pocket if you see what I mean........ the advantage with a neck true is that you already naturally have the center line as a reference...... for an individual maker its a matter of personal preference.

personally i stick to bolt on necks simply because its reversible... i already had some guys for whom i build guitars who had some ''tour'' accidents and just recently one guitar arrived smashed up in the bagages at the airport.... so i had to change the neck.... i'm only telling this here because its a reversible system thats why it suits me much better....

all the techniques are cool to learn, when i studied guitar building everybody wanted to build neck true, I wanted to learn how to build a good bolt on haha


----------



## InCasinoOut

hufschmid said:


> a good solid bolt on neck joint is tough to build, experience is required.
> 
> I'm talking here of a nice neck joint in which you cant place a pick between the neck and pocket if you see what I mean........ the advantage with a neck true is that you already naturally have the center line as a reference...... for an individual maker its a matter of personal preference.
> 
> personally i stick to bolt on necks simply because its reversible... i already had some guys for whom i build guitars who had some ''tour'' accidents and just recently one guitar arrived smashed up in the bagages at the airport.... so i had to change the neck.... i'm only telling this here because its a reversible system thats why it suits me much better....
> 
> all the techniques are cool to learn, when i studied guitar building everybody wanted to build neck true, I wanted to learn how to build a good bolt on haha


 ahhh, looks like neck-through is what i'm going with then! 

I finished the mockup. I think I'm gonna go without the figured wood and neck pickup first, and then just build a second one later on.





part digital illustration, part photo manipulation.


----------



## Shawn

InCasinoOut said:


> ahhh, looks like neck-through is what i'm going with then!
> 
> I finished the mockup. I think I'm gonna go without the figured wood and neck pickup first, and then just build a second one later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part digital illustration, part photo manipulation.



Aside from the 3 knobs, that looks nice!


----------



## hufschmid

InCasinoOut said:


> ahhh, looks like neck-through is what i'm going with then!
> 
> I finished the mockup. I think I'm gonna go without the figured wood and neck pickup first, and then just build a second one later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part digital illustration, part photo manipulation.



dude, not many people know this about me, but i'm the biggest guitarmaker and the only real one in secondlife, i build virtual guitars for fun as a hobby on my free time.... if your interested i could build this guitar of yours here virtually for my virtual shop.... here is a pic of a one of my virtual replicas.... this is a 3d build which can take me up to 15 hours of work... look at the virtual tuners


----------



## -K4G-

Woah. You're the man.


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## El Caco

-K4G- said:


> Woah. You're the man.



This


----------



## GazPots




----------



## mika ale

A friend of mine did it on my xyphos... I'll post a better quality pic as soon as possible, but, what do you think of this work?


----------



## raydn1

Here are some pics of My new old Omen 7. A friend gave it to me about a month ago, but I didn't like the original color. I took it to TPC Customs and had them go wild on it. A month later..."The Lady In Red"


----------



## Blaserius

My 90s Universe


----------



## XeoFLCL

Wish I had a better camera, this would've looked bomb with the real deal.




I should take photography.


----------



## awesomeaustin

thats looks great. you are giving me ideas


----------



## FortePenance

That universe is fucking clean as, Blaserius


----------



## Tuned2F

Few 7's and a few not 7's.









My baby!


----------



## -K4G-

Your baby is hawt! 


I would love a seven-string version of that orange beauty + maple fb.


----------



## Tuned2F

Thanks man! I'm ordering a 7 string classical here in a few days, after that I'll probably be saving up for another Carvin. I have yet to play a guitar that plays as nicely as it does.


----------



## Adil-2552

psywaltz said:


> hi there, my name is jens and i`m from Germany. i just wanna introduce my sevenstrings.
> 
> the first is a custom made Ibanez RGA with two EMG 707. the body is made from mahogany and made by Jaden rose. The neck and hardware are from a stock Ibanez RG 1527.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second two are "pimped RG 1527s, they were stripped down and a maple laminat was added. the Pickups are a Dimarzio ToneZone7 at the bridge and a Air Norton7 at the neck!



I just creamed in my pants, those are amazing...I love the RGA especially
IBANEZ, STOP BEING CHEAP AND START MAKING GOOD 7-STRINGS!


----------



## Shawn

Tuned2F said:


> Few 7's and a few not 7's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby!



Nice collection and beautiful Carvin too.


----------



## Plaschkes

My current collection:


----------



## HeadwarP

Ok so some of your collections have completely blown me away. Sorry if there are tons of pictures of this guitar already, however I couldn't browse through all 200 pages. Nice collection on the post before me, i just figured i'd try to get a few close ups of one in your collection that i just recently got for XMAS. Sorry guys these pics were taken on a crappy phone cam and my duplex doesn't have the best lighting situations. 

My C-7 Loomis FR 




you know you like the bags and "cat toys"..she drags them all over the house on a daily basis

The Headstock 





Attempt at a close up of the body and stock EMG 707's





Trem plate, active pickup battery department, the backside of my bitch so to speak. 





A shot of the set neck






Another shot of the pickups/OFR7 






Now I know my lighting sucks, my rooms are very dim where i'm staying now. I would like to point out however, that of all the pictures I've seen of this guitar in proper lighting, and first playing with it at my parents house that lights up like a runway, the vampyre satin red finish seems wayy darker than all the photos I looked at before choosing this baby. In real lighting you can still see the different shades of darker to lighter red but, I was really expecting it to be lighter. I love the darkness of it to be honest. 

My only other guitar currently is a cheap non trem Schecter Damien 6 that I picked up on a budget some years back. For the price i love its feel and sound although the finish is wearing off. 

You guys are seriously making me want to start a collection I can't afford. I've been slightly drooling over some of the new 8 strings out there. 

Wish I had better lighting and a better camera to show off my Loomis. I really love the guitar.

(I'm thinking of the non trem version for a backup 7)

(just a little previous ownership history for myself - my first 7 was a Dan Electro with lipstick pups. ick. i promptly traded it for a used LTD m-207 with Duncan Designs and an OFR (I think). It was in worse condition than i originaly knew even though it sounded and played great, my cat knawed on it and put a crack in the headstock heh. I sold it and picked up my Damien 6 and for years regretted not getting a 7 string. (None of the local music stores carried them) This particular c-7 is a huge movement upwards in quality and sound for me. although im curious about some pickup changes. maybe some duncans i don't know. I'll be using the stock 707's for awhile though before i decide if i want to make any changes. 

(edited a few times due to wanting to give insight)


----------



## Seebu

FortePenance said:


> Nice job on the pickups there man. What're the switches for?


Sorry for mega-slow response, haha.
Those switches are used to split the humbuckers.


----------



## JaxonWithAnX

really really cheap, but ima gon put sum EMGs in there.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

JaxonWithAnX said:


> really really cheap, but ima gon put sum EMGs in there.


that's a nice name ya got there.


----------



## Benraldo

picked this up today for 200 bucks. my first 7


----------



## djpharoah

thebhef said:


>



Looks very familiar


----------



## Shawn

Plaschkes said:


> My current collection:



Nice collection.


----------



## jymellis

a random shot of my 7s with 2 random 6s


----------



## Slayer89

Benraldo said:


> picked this up today for 200 bucks. my first 7



Great deal!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Plaschkes said:


> My current collection:


 
I think the guitar hero controller really pulls the collection together


----------



## Ippon

My old Schecter ... bought when I was going through 7 string withdrawal because my buddy borrowed my RG7620.


----------



## D-EJ915

that blue looks great


----------



## Benraldo

Just thought I would toss this one of myself and my son Micah up here, gotta start em early!


----------



## Adil-2552

Benraldo said:


> Just thought I would toss this one of myself and my son Micah up here, gotta start em early!



Aww, cute

When I have a child, I'll be sure to introduce music to them at a young age


----------



## daidilus

it is not me, but this is my friend lacy, she is a hottie boooobody


----------



## Justin Bailey

yes please


----------



## Choop

This is my agile septor 727 that I just got. Completely awesome guitar..and it'll be getting some new pups soon. I also have a schecter hellraiser c7 in white but no pics of it yet. D:


----------



## lueastside

Justin Bailey said:


> yes please



heheh...........

Yes, indeed


----------



## Ippon

Benraldo said:


> Just thought I would toss this one of myself and my son Micah up here, gotta start em early!
> *pic*


Whoa! Tapping and bicep muting FTW!!!


----------



## twiztedchild

the Neck shot Check out that Maple on the Headstock


----------



## Piledriver

Choop said:


> This is my agile septor 727 that I just got. Completely awesome guitar..and it'll be getting some new pups soon. I also have a schecter hellraiser c7 in white but no pics of it yet. D:



this looks very good
Congrats


----------



## GazPots

Busted out the range today and took some pics as best i could (and a snow storm was fucking up the light levels so a few may be darker but its all good.  

Anyways to the PICS!!! (res is a big high too )

Ibanez UV777BK











Ibanez Rg2077xl!!! (love this guitar too much)












Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7












Ibanez RG2027x












Ibanez RG2228 (which is just a 7 with another string )












And finally my JC RG7-1 DBK. 










Complete with a brand spankin new Lo Pro on it. I like new hardware.  

















Anyways, thats all for now folks. Good day!! 


Gaz


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Ippon

^^


----------



## El Caco

[action=s7eve]is green with envy[/action]


----------



## mpsk

ibanez s7540








ltd sc607b maple


----------



## lobee

mpsk said:


> ibanez s7540


I think you meant 540S7. For that mistake your punishment is to hand that fine guitar over to... 

<-----This guy.


----------



## mpsk

This is no mistake, i think that both numbers 540s7 and s7540 are correct


----------



## lobee

mpsk said:


> This is no mistake, i think that both numbers 540s7 and s7540 are correct


No. Now give it. I want it!


----------



## wannabguitarist

That Epi looks great without the pickguard and plastic circle thing that's usually around the switch


----------



## mikernaut

Teh new toy.


----------



## El Caco

Congrats, man I love that guitar.


----------



## Tuned2F

That looks insane. How much do custom shop ESP's run. Their list is usually around $4500+ and the interactive quote runs about $5500+ easy. It's rather depressing.


----------



## Shawn

mikernaut said:


> Teh new toy.



Nice. I 've always liked that camo finish. Looks slick.


----------



## I_infect

Crappy pic, but here's my recently rehabbed/modded bolt on Schecter 007.
Recessed straplocks, single EMG 707 and single volume knob.


----------



## mikernaut

Tuned2F said:


> That looks insane. How much do custom shop ESP's run. Their list is usually around $4500+ and the interactive quote runs about $5500+ easy. It's rather depressing.



Their really nice but realllllllly expensive. I'd say $4k (and up) is pretty typical these days


----------



## vehemence

my 7


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## ak33

My 7!


----------



## Panterica

Koshchei said:


> Newest family member, and loving it:



OMG what a gorgeous puppy dog!!!!


----------



## thebhef

Panterica said:


> OMG what a gorgeous puppy dog!!!!



That's a guitar, fool.


----------



## Panterica

he's looking at it like "every since that came he doesn't love me anymore"


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Just caught some snaps of my S7 after a TLC and restringing session, i  lemon oil.
















Beefy ass 10-52 + 66


----------



## CrushingAnvil

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Just caught some snaps of my S7 after a TLC and restringing session, i  lemon oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beefy ass 10-52 + 66



Dont you just love that 'Newly restrung' feel?


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Yeah, i normally restring before i've worn the old strings out anyway, it feels that good


----------



## txguitarslinger

Here's my new guy, got it by trading a set of brand new EMG Zakk Wyde pickups on the Harmony-Central forums:










It now has a replacement knob, and will eventually get new pickups and knobs. Diggin those LSR tuners too!!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's the new and improved WG587! Only one more thing left to do then I can move onto giving it a kahler


----------



## jymellis

txguitarslinger said:


> Here's my new guy, got it by trading a set of brand new EMG Zakk Wyde pickups on the Harmony-Central forums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It now has a replacement knob, and will eventually get new pickups and knobs. Diggin those LSR tuners too!!



RG7421? i dont see any binding on the neck (rg7321).


----------



## Pauly




----------



## txguitarslinger

jymellis said:


> RG7421? i dont see any binding on the neck (rg7321).


 
I guess you're right, there is no binding - only the edge of rosewood fingerboard. I stand corrected. Still MIJ though, which rocks!!!


----------



## jymellis

txguitarslinger said:


> I guess you're right, there is no binding - only the edge of rosewood fingerboard. I stand corrected. Still MIJ though, which rocks!!!



rg7321 are not made in japan, you got a 7421!!! thats better than the 7321


----------



## txguitarslinger

jymellis said:


> rg7321 are not made in japan, you got a 7421!!! thats better than the 7321



Alright, make up your mind!!  Like you said, no binding - but says MIJ beneath the serial on back of headstock...Tried to take pic, but all turned out shitty.


----------



## Brandon

New Pickguard on my Universe.


----------



## Pelao




----------



## Panterica

Brandon said:


> New Pickguard on my Universe.



put the mirror back on there or else


----------



## Harris

Only had it for a couple days, haven't had a chance to take any more pictures.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Pelao said:


>


You just stole my washburn's look, with a better headstock 

And it seems yours has that useless rotary tool that seems to get in the way everytime I go to flick the volume knob, in turn completely catching me off guard and making everything sound like mush because my hand coordination is the equivalent to a 2 year old trying to build a model airplane.. What are those called again? Tone knobs? . In a more serious matter.. What model is this? I've never seen one of these, and I'm liking how it looks. 1 hum neck thru jackson..


----------



## txguitarslinger

Panterica said:


> put the mirror back on there or else




I agree, you just dropped the street value of that fine mutha f#ucka


----------



## playstopause

Brandon said:


> New Pickguard on my Universe.



Looks way better that way IMO. Looks great with a black one too. Mirror pickguard = Long gone Vai's 90's cheesy tackiness.


----------



## WillingWell

No, mirror pickguard makes everything better. EVERYTHING.

I vote mirror back on, or black/white/black 3 ply!


----------



## cddragon

^ +1  I'm definitely not a fan of pickguards, but I love the way my RG 550 EX looks with one and I can't imagine that guitar without it  If u wanna see some pictures, check my NGD thread in the standards forum


----------



## lobee

My RG7621MBOL. Now with Painkillers!


----------



## Brutalnet




----------



## FortePenance

Lobee, I fucking love that RG. The wear looks great and fits the character of the guitar as well lol.


----------



## lobee

When I first got it, any exposed metal was completely rusted. Frets, pickups, saddles, switch, and screws. A few new parts and some elbow grease transformed it from a weathered turd to a well worn in, great playing and sounding guitar.

Before:


----------



## the_arod

Lobee: is that a stain or is it the natural worn you're talking about?? It is just frekin' hot


----------



## lobee

It has a black oil finish that came that way from the factory so you can see the wood grain.


----------



## the_arod

damn, that would mean I'd have to stain my ass of and oil finish it to create a look like that on my 7321??


----------



## lobee

You'd have to do a lot more than that to make the basswood look like mahogany.


----------



## Dimebag

My "new" 007 Blackjack


----------



## HellraiserC-7-L

My new baby, just got it last week... It's my first seven string.But not my last...


----------



## techjsteele

HellraiserC-7-L said:


> My new baby, just got it last week... It's my first seven string.But not my last...



Welcome to the forum! Nice Hellraiser you got there btw. 

Here is my latest contribution. My Agile Septor 727 showed up today, and I couldn't be happier. (Disclaimer: My photo taking skills are not the greatest).


----------



## Seebu

Those Agiles look really stylish.


----------



## Harry

The Septor looks fantastic, nice score


----------



## playstopause




----------



## WillingWell

That is still the best agile I have ever seen. Ever. Beautiful.


----------



## Apophis

killer axes


----------



## InCasinoOut

Here's a the preliminary linework of a mockup I started. I wanted to do an RGA7, and since I also decided it would be neck-thru with a reversed headstock, I guess that would make it an RGATR7... 

I combined pictures of an RGA121, RGR1570, and RG1572 to make the base image to outline. fun stuff.


----------



## Hybrid138

techjsteele said:


> Welcome to the forum! Nice Hellraiser you got there btw.
> 
> Here is my latest contribution. My Agile Septor 727 showed up today, and I couldn't be happier. (Disclaimer: My photo taking skills are not the greatest).



I've been considering one of these. Is the quilt finish noticeable in normal light? I know sometimes the flash from a camera can really bring out a finish.


----------



## playstopause

Guys, there's no need to repost a bunch of pics from the very same page.


----------



## techjsteele

Hybrid138 said:


> I've been considering one of these. Is the quilt finish noticeable in normal light? I know sometimes the flash from a camera can really bring out a finish.



The quilt is not as noticeable in normal light, but it is still very beautiful and present, if you know what I mean. Out of the 3 Agile ERG instruments I've owned (Interceptor 27 standard, Intrepid 8 Standard, and Septor 727), the Septor 727 is my favorite in terms of looks, feel, and natural tone. The stock pickups are not too bad, but I plan on upgrading them in the future. I'd say that for the money, this guitar is an awesome deal, and you should go for it.


----------



## Brandon

playstopause said:


> Looks way better that way IMO. Looks great with a black one too. Mirror pickguard = Long gone Vai's 90's cheesy tackiness.



at least one person agrees with my motive. Reminds me of a tuxedo almost.


----------



## Hybrid138

techjsteele said:


> The quilt is not as noticeable in normal light, but it is still very beautiful and present, if you know what I mean. Out of the 3 Agile ERG instruments I've owned (Interceptor 27 standard, Intrepid 8 Standard, and Septor 727), the Septor 727 is my favorite in terms of looks, feel, and natural tone. The stock pickups are not too bad, but I plan on upgrading them in the future. I'd say that for the money, this guitar is an awesome deal, and you should go for it.


Cool thanks. And sorry about posting all the pictures. I'm still new.


----------



## playstopause

It's all good man.


----------



## Panterica

Pauly said:


>


----------



## El Caco

Removed some pis from quotes. This is already a pic heavy thread, when quoting could you please remove the images or at least the image tags, if you are responding to a particular pic remove the others.


----------



## HANIAK




----------



## Sebastian

I sold the Washburn... so I wanted to have some pics 






random blurry pic










DUH


----------



## bluevoodoo




----------



## El Caco

55th page and this thread is still fap worthy


----------



## Random Hero




----------



## Piledriver

Sebastian said:


> I sold the Washburn... so I wanted to have some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random blurry pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH




hi man,is it just me or you look a tad green in these photos?

Very cool COW man


----------



## Sebastian

Oh my


----------



## Harris

The newly acquired 7620VK





Both the 7's together


----------



## MoNsTaR

s7eve said:


> 55th page and this thread is still fap worthy


 
but.. the ...55th page on the thread has a baby on it ......

XD

bluevoodoo, that guitar AND bass look soooo good!!!1


----------



## Collapse

my 7's


----------



## rob_l

Hey guys, been a while since I dropped by - Its been a good two weeks as far as 7s and 8s go - These three Carvins showed up last week, bolstering the Carvin collection alone to 26 members. 12 are 7s - lol...

Claro top, Walnut body, 5pc neck, black burst 727 - Electric Blue 747 - Satin Teal Flame 727 - The first 7 made with the teal finish, and the one that's in their newsletter and flyers announcing the new color option 

Hopefully the Schecter C8 will show tomorrow - I hope 

Sorry bout the big pics.
















A gallery for the teal - Satin Teal 727


----------



## Gregk

rob_l said:


>


*guitargasm


----------



## Methilde

A threesome on my couch!!


----------



## strike




----------



## bluevoodoo

MoNsTaR said:


> but.. the ...55th page on the thread has a baby on it ......
> 
> XD
> 
> bluevoodoo, that guitar AND bass look soooo good!!!1



Thx  They are both handmade custom stuffz and sound awesome too \m/


----------



## Jem7RB

Methilde said:


> A threesome on my couch!!



i lol'd ... nice guitars tho


----------



## Bungle




----------



## GazPots

I see your raise and i call...............



































Lovely.


You ever sell that thing, you sell it to me. Me love you long time.


----------



## Loomer

Alright, now you two are just being plain mean! 

Shit, those are some sexy, sexy axes.


----------



## Harry

I want to post pics of my guitar, but the guitars above just totally pwn mine


----------



## GazPots

Random pics of your 7's - Serious business.


----------



## rob_l

Hot damn - Those JC's are oh so very [email protected]*&ing sweet... I only have an 8527.  Are those the C7*'s that are so rare? Not as up on the JC's as I should be.






Some pics of the Ferrari Red and Vintage Yellow 727s...
















Fuhh-rahrry...  This one was from 2 weeks ago. The yellow, from the week before that. lol


----------



## GazPots

I've seen more Vintage Violin 8527/rg7-1's than the Dark Black ones being sold.


Although there are a few of the DBK's out there, the main problem is getting any of the owners to sell.


----------



## ericmeyer

Please take the time to stop by my profile and check out my custom 7 string guitar. It's title is the Chris Forshage MYR-7.

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: ericmeyer


----------



## jymellis

rg7621,s7420,rg7620,rg7321


----------



## slay

just got a new laptop.. playing with the cam


----------



## GazPots

What guitar could this be?






















Mmmmm silvery...........


----------



## Harry

jymellis said:


> rg7621,s7420,rg7620,rg7321



Which is your fave of the bunch?

*is guessing the S7420*


----------



## jymellis

HughesJB4 said:


> Which is your fave of the bunch?
> 
> *is guessing the S7420*



i think so, but the new 7621 is really growing on me.


----------



## Justin Bailey

rob_l said:


> Hot damn - Those JC's are oh so very [email protected]*&ing sweet... I only have an 8527.  Are those the C7*'s that are so rare? Not as up on the JC's as I should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the Ferrari Red and Vintage Yellow 727s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuhh-rahrry...  This one was from 2 weeks ago. The yellow, from the week before that. lol



you should send me one of your carvins... I think you have enough


----------



## solarian

GazPots - wicked photos!!! I love macro shots


----------



## GazPots

solarian said:


> GazPots - wicked photos!!! I love macro shots



As do i.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ Can I ask what camera you have?


----------



## GazPots

Sure, its a Canon DIGITAL IXUS 80 IS.

Cost me like £120 and its badass for the cheap as chips pricetag.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

I wish my house got good natural light. Or had good lightbulb light


----------



## playstopause

^

These inlays > pyramids, imo.


----------



## GazPots

Coucho De Ibanez.






















Lovely.


----------



## Snorelax

My UV7PWH:


----------



## Mithrandir

During recording


----------



## solarian

RG7620 natural tung oil finish. Will post more pics once the process is done and she's all put back together


----------



## Shawn

Snorelax said:


> My UV7PWH:



Great pic.


----------



## InCasinoOut

almost done! just gotta finish the hardware in cosmo black and add a background.


----------



## BlackDiamond

My Ibanez MIK RG7321 (equipped with a Dimarzio X2N-7 bridge and Tonezone-7 neck pickups) and MII S7320 (stock).

I'm planning to get the same Dimarzio combo for my S7320 once I get enough dough!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

this thread is hawt yo!


----------



## Slayer89

GazPots said:


> Coucho De Ibanez.
> 
> *Pics*
> 
> Lovely.



So ... what is it that you have against Ibanez?

Oh, btw,


----------



## GazPots

I have nothing against Ibanez.....


----------



## Slayer89

Yeah, I guess I should have put something in that comment to imply sarcasm, heh.


----------



## ZXIIIT

K-7










RG7321


----------



## GazPots

Slayer89 said:


> Yeah, I guess I should have put something in that comment to imply sarcasm, heh.



Ah, shit. Pretty obvious now. 


Sorry dude.


----------



## solarian

Finally done with the refinish!! I think the 6s are jealous...


----------



## stuh84

The latest of the flock 

Not included is the BC Rich Mockingbird 7 i'm currently doing up and reparing


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Sebastian

Thanks Kagami 

Stuart - I want that Jackson


----------



## setsuna7

This is my ride


----------



## HaGGuS

I owned it.
Then I sold it.
Then i missed it.
So i bought it back.


----------



## Neuraxiom

Dean Vendetta after modding. Not very discreet.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

hehe, here's mine





[URL=http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im000815.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## solarian

Neuraxiom said:


> Dean Vendetta after modding. Not very discreet.



 Hahaha, how do those Reeses sound?!


----------



## D-EJ915

loving darth vader on that agile dude


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

D-EJ915 said:


> loving darth vader on that agile dude



Thanks! It was a lot of work, but it turned out pretty good.


----------



## playstopause

D-EJ915 said:


> loving darth vader on that agile dude


----------



## BlackWidowESP




----------



## Shawn

Some updated pics here~


----------



## liamh

^Nice collection Shawn, you have a personal favourite?


----------



## HaGGuS




----------



## El Caco

Did you grab another S7 Steve?


----------



## Wi77iam

I think thats his old one, he bought it back.


----------



## HaGGuS

s7eve said:


> Did you grab another S7 Steve?






Wi77iam said:


> I think thats his old one, he bought it back.



What he said.. lol
I got my old 1 back for the same price I sold it.
And its still minty fresh like new. lol
It just needs a set up.


----------



## Bungle

Low quality pic, I know. J-Custom, S7420 and an SA... Wait a minute, that red sonnovvabitch has 6 strings!


----------



## HaGGuS

Warning.....
This post contains pictures of a naked KxK.






Its getting some pups.
I rekon some b.k.p,s.


----------



## Wi77iam

where are the blackouts gno go? S7?
I am getting a hard-on for this naked KxK  maple looks nice


----------



## HaGGuS

A certain somebody purchased the blackouts from me.


----------



## El Caco

I didn't know they were for sale


----------



## HaGGuS

Gear was traded, and some cash was thrown in top the deal off, they were gone.
Now I have to keep an eye out for some replacements. 
B.K.P,s are looking good. But what type?


----------



## Andrew

nice axe man! where can i get one of those?


----------



## El Caco

HaGGuS said:


> B.K.P,s are looking good. But what type?



No idea. I'd be asking them directly. Mine are Nailbombs but I recommend a different neck pickup and I'd imagine you would want something that's more metal for the bridge.


----------



## HaGGuS

The bridge pup must be so hot that little kids melt if they get to close....lol


----------



## playstopause

Andrew said:


> nice axe man! where can i get one of those?



Thanks man!  Trough Rondo's "custom shop".


----------



## Shawn

liamh said:


> ^Nice collection Shawn, you have a personal favourite?



Thanks! Yeah, the BK because it's my main player. I love the white RG too because i've had it for 11 years and it has never done me wrong. Can't say enough about the PWH, it is just amazing.


----------



## clopstyle

Here are 2 of my 3.


----------



## vampiregenocide

clopstyle said:


> Here are 2 of my 3.



Holy shit that Triple Rect stack is bigger than the sun :|


----------



## beerybobb

My 1999 Ibanez rg7-421 with 621 neck, new EMG 81-7(bridge) and 707(neck) pickups (rings by FretsOnTheNet), and custom paint job.  yes this is serious.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

^^ That's awesome! Removed the tone knob too?


----------



## beerybobb

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> ^^ That's awesome! Removed the tone knob too?


heh yeah no need for that thing


----------



## XeoFLCL

beerybobb said:


> My 1999 Ibanez rg7-421 with 621 neck, new EMG 81-7(bridge) and 707(neck) pickups (rings by FretsOnTheNet), and custom paint job.  yes this is serious.


Holy freaking crap.

JUST when I thought I got away from those things for good.. It seems porings follow me everywhere. Did you do the material finish with this? if so did you use fabric prints or did you use paper? I wanna try this..


----------



## beerybobb

XeoFLCL said:


> Holy freaking crap.
> 
> JUST when I thought I got away from those things for good.. It seems porings follow me everywhere. Did you do the material finish with this? if so did you use fabric prints or did you use paper? I wanna try this..



free hand. outlines with a paint brush, then cut out some paper to cover up some spots while I airbrushed the color in.


----------



## jymellis

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> hehe, here's mine






lord vader is basically what got me into metal/evil/bad guys/ cool shit. i mean for fucksake, he wears all black,he wears a mask, he kills people from across the room by looking at them!


----------



## Ippon

^ Yes, so badasss. I was planning to paint that on a PBass I'm assembling/ refinishing ...


----------



## HisEmissary

just got the mesa gear back ... assumed stolen and gone forever a month+ ago. siked.


----------



## Panterica

rob_l said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I dropped by - Its been a good two weeks as far as 7s and 8s go - These three Carvins showed up last week, bolstering the Carvin collection alone to 26 members. 12 are 7s - lol...
> 
> Claro top, Walnut body, 5pc neck, black burst 727 - Electric Blue 747 - Satin Teal Flame 727 - The first 7 made with the teal finish, and the one that's in their newsletter and flyers announcing the new color option
> 
> Hopefully the Schecter C8 will show tomorrow - I hope
> 
> Sorry bout the big pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gallery for the teal - Satin Teal 727



so, ur either a prostitute or sell crack cocaine...
must be soooo worth it
NOW GO TAKE UR OODLES OF MONEY AND BUY ENGL AND BRJ!!!


----------



## jymellis




----------



## XeoFLCL

beerybobb said:


> free hand. outlines with a paint brush, then cut out some paper to cover up some spots while I airbrushed the color in.


Man, you're amazing. I could never draw, well, anything. If I had to do freehand painting on my guitar it'd be a bunch of stick figures


----------



## Random Hero




----------



## Apophis

^^ awesome stuff


----------



## gbatson

Our new 7-string Acoustic Baritone


----------



## Bungle

Got some new pics. I had the strings off for a much,_ much_ needed dose of lemon oil. In the last pic, you can see how the maple on the J-Custom is not just a veneer, but a proper maple cap. It's probably about 3-4mm thick. Oh and that little stain on there, I swear it's not jizz...


----------



## GazPots

J custom = sex.


----------



## El Caco

Wallpaper size.


----------



## GazPots

Epic win on this page so far.


----------



## rob_l

This arrived last week - Burl Birdseye Flame Maple/Walnut/Alder/Walnut/BBFM Elite with 5pc stock, neck and body... Thought you guys might dig it. This is Carvins Elite package - With the addition of the Burl-Birdseye from Mark Kiesels own private-stock....

--- A GALLERY OF MORE Carvin PICS ---














They added the birdseye truss cover after they took their own pics of it...





Zeee log.





Updated Carvin 7x7 family photo....


----------



## liamh

^Holy hell


----------



## Apophis

That Carvin is just pure sex


----------



## El Caco

Fuck me dead that's a lot of Carvin but your latest is by far my favourite. You have my vote for GOTM for sure.


----------



## D-EJ915

wow that carvin's tight, it's got almost every unavailable option


----------



## -K4G-

OMG.


----------



## playstopause

Freakin' nice Carvin.


----------



## HANIAK

WOW! Carvingasm! can you please post pics of the grey one on the far right? looks so tasty!


----------



## rob_l

Thanks everyone!!! That Elite is a centerpiece for me to be sure.

HANIAK - Here are pics of the Pearl Silver - Mahogany body, 5pc neck, tung oil neck back....  Actually my only used Carvin. lol It was a Guitar Center "rescue"...


----------



## HANIAK

Freaking gorgeous! thanks dude


----------



## PlagueX1

I hate you sir, you have way too many Carvins. Really killer though, respect.


----------



## Justin Bailey

I'd gladly take any of those off your hands haha


----------



## slay

sanded my neck down to stin, feels much better.


----------



## Looneygah1

My 7620


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Looneygah1 said:


> My 7620



I really like this one dude. Very cool mod.


----------



## jymellis

Looneygah1 said:


> My 7620


----------



## Maciejewskiiiii

hirah said:


> here's my 21 string salute
> pickups are changed now to this
> 7621 neck,textured 7421 body, new 7s
> 7420 dimarzio paf7s from a k7
> 7620 dimarzio blaze


 Sick Fucking 7 strings bro.


----------



## Bidaum

Great one !!! beatifull Ibanez type, i love seven strings IBANEZ. Take care of them like you should care your sons . hahahahahha


----------



## Romeomeo




----------



## Niccho

Here's some pics of my new Black Knight 7-string and my good olde custom Flying Finn:


----------



## Prydogga

My humble and hard working 1527.






Bad Picture too.


----------



## caughtinamosh

This is kinda cheating, but here are Randy's mockups... I've yet to choose between them, but purple seems to be "the one." 

Royal Blue






Gothic Purple


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## ToniS

Finally I can contribute to this thread:


----------



## ralphy1976

^ that seven is beautiful, i for many years have long to have one, but i could not find any...so i bought a cheap RG7321 instead. good find my friend!!! good find!!


----------



## ToniS

^Thanks dude!


----------



## XeoFLCL

My 7 and 6, which are polar opposites in color. No pic of the Washburn WG587 as a friend is borrowing it.


----------



## November5th

Here is my old self with some of my gear.Peace.


Dean


----------



## Humanoid

I like it, a lot!


----------



## Rabsa

Humanoid said:


> I like it, a lot!



Nice guitar. Gongrats! 


Offtopic:

I just yesterday notice, that Edwards also has kind a similar model, like that yours 207. There's little differences, like one more volume knob, 12th fret inlay, pickups and quilted maple top. 

EDWARDS E-7-90HR


----------



## Humanoid

Rabsa said:


> Nice guitar. Gongrats!
> 
> 
> Offtopic:
> 
> I just yesterday notice, that Edwards also has kind a similar model, like that yours 207. There's little differences, like one more volume knob, 12th fret inlay, pickups and quilted maple top.
> 
> EDWARDS E-7-90HR



Interesting. I don't think they still make these.

Found one pic more:


----------



## Shawn

Looneygah1 said:


> My 7620



Very nice.


----------



## drokker




----------



## jimROOT

my custom RG7620 (for sale!)


----------



## Slayer89

The sevens are up on the wall







Here's one of the Loomis is the music area







Now up close and personal


----------



## 8Fingers

rob_l said:


>


 
Man if you're still here please post pics of that beautiful blue carvin.
PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 8Fingers

Ibanez RG 1527 with D Actvators 7.


----------



## trenolds39

8Fingers said:


> Ibanez RG 1527 with D Actvators 7.



How much extra do those custom dimarzios cost?


----------



## teelguitars

I only have one at the moment...



[/IMG]


----------



## MFB

Dude, that thing came out nice


----------



## teelguitars

Thanks. I always wanted an SC-607 or a Dino Cazares, now I have a little of both.


----------



## addictus

both my girls together 
..sideways?


----------



## InCasinoOut

the family ERIs. dad's electric violins and my agile


----------



## TomAwesome

^ Those are all great! They all look like part of a matched set, too.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Finally got all my electric guitars in one place.

Picture time!





left to right: Ibanez AX110XL 27" Baritone, Schecter C7 Deluxe, Douglas SR320, and Washburn WG587 modded to hell and back. Also for those who are curious, I'll be getting Power Rails for the douglas to fatten it up since it's going to stay in C# standard and the crunchy rails are staying in the AX110XL


----------



## Konfusius

addictus said:


> both my girls together
> ..sideways?



Well that made me jealous. Not cause your girl for the beauty of both, but for the love they are giving each other. My girlfriend is like "Put that piece of shit down!" when I play.


----------



## Jzbass25

1527 and 2570














Also my 7620 body


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## VforVendetta00




----------



## rgk7

Will post better pics of each guitar soon...
Iceman is sold... it only was a 6 string 
















Same one:


----------



## Konfusius

Wow, that green Agile is a beauty!


----------



## ralphy1976

@confusius : i hope your gf is a really great person because if she is serious when she says "My girlfriend is like "Put that piece of shit down!" when I play" then .....

@ cow_7_sig : sweet ESP, nice rack of pedals there too!!!

@rgk7 : is your agile "lizard green" as i have noticed of late that this colour is really growing on me!!!


----------



## Konfusius

ralphy1976 said:


> @confusius : i hope your gf is a really great person because if she is serious when she says "My girlfriend is like "Put that piece of shit down!" when I play" then .....



Thats what I thought. "You can never make up for calling my guitar that!"
So far, it has been like a year since she said that, she hasnt made up for it and prolly she wont ever. But it could be worse ^^


----------



## ralphy1976

Konfusius said:


> Thats what I thought. "You can never make up for calling my guitar that!"
> So far, it has been like a year since she said that, she hasnt made up for it and prolly she wont ever. But it could be worse ^^


 
well my "ex" dog used to hawl at me when playing the guitar..then the bass, and then my ex gf used to shout at me for mkaing such a racquet intentionally to make "my" dog hawl...

i really miss my dog..sometimes life sucks, but that's ok i still go t my guitar (as Jimi would say)!!!


----------



## rgk7

@ralphy1976: No it´s tribal green..


----------



## Konfusius

So here are my girls....

Mannedesign Ventura R7.
It actually is a handbuilt guitar from Italia and Mannedesign is only what the headstock says, it actually is a Manne for everything else. It is not to be found in any catalogues and I dont think I even saw any 7 string Mannedesign guitars. (Mannedesign is like Squier or G&L for Fender) and this was at the german music fair and I got it as a major steal at PPC Music, sweetest instrument I ever played, even compared to instruments for above 1000....







My 12string Pairi even though it doesnt belong here. I got it from my uncle when he died from cancer in december, really missed him. He always played this. And it is older than I am. Sweet thing....







My 6string Samick, that also doesnt belong here. Has an EMG81 in it... well... I will sell it soon, I guess.







My RG 7321 I got some weeks ago. Has a Jeff Beck 7 string PU in the bridge.







And my Palmer VB-05.







And the whole family....


----------



## Sluggo7

This thing is one of a kind. It's a mahogany Eddie Kolesar built UV with monkeygrip string through body with a Warmoth bridge, Warmoth birdseye maple, ebony fingerboard 24 fret jumbo stainless fret neck with locking Sperzel tuners. EKG white pearloid pickguard too. DiMarzio PAF, Seymour Duncan Single Coil and DiMarzio Evolution (neck, middle, bridge, in that order) with five position mega-switch and the tone pot is a double pole -double throw push-pull to combine the outer himbuckers. The headstock is signed by Mike Keneally and Ike Willis. It is called Frankie Sluggo 7 after two wonderful birds who have left; a Cherry Headed Conure and a Gray Cockatiel who brought much joy,inspiration, and sound over the years.

Joe Hlavaty
Penguin's Rookery Records


----------



## Konfusius

Nice, even though the monkeygrip kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## tian

Didn't feel like doing a full NGD thread, but here are some shots of the RG1527M I just got:


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## mrhankey87

enjoy


----------



## Slayer89

mrhankey87 said:


> enjoy
> *pics*



I know it's not a 7, but what kind of Warlock is that?


----------



## mrhankey87

Slayer89 said:


> I know it's not a 7, but what kind of Warlock is that?



the mighty B.C.Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe. sounds AWESOME, the 81 has never been so powerful...the wood is very resonating, even with active pickups. you can feel it!


----------



## meduz

hello
here is some pics of my seven and my others guitars


----------



## XeoFLCL

So since I have a decent camera now.. new pics of the C7!

I'll prolly take the same pic with flash later on, looks a little too grainy without it







These two were taken with flash


----------



## Zak1233




----------



## GazPots

Another 7 stringer from Glasgow. 



Awesome.


----------



## Zak1233

we be reppin glasgow yo 
where bouts in glasgow you stay?


----------



## dime3334

S-7420 with Blackouts 





By dime3334, shot with COOLPIX S560 at 2009-09-04


----------



## GazPots

Zak1233 said:


> we be reppin glasgow yo
> where bouts in glasgow you stay?



Just on the northern boundary of it (suburbs ftw).


----------



## Zak1233

Ah nice man! I stay in Govanhill lol such a joyful area


----------



## GazPots

Cool man, also nice pics btw. Love the macro shots. 

Keep em coming!!


----------



## Zak1233

Thanks alot man! I appreciate it  I'm still a camera noob though haha I gotta try get my head around SLR's, I'm so used to digi cams


----------



## mattofvengeance

My sister with the dearly departed UV and soon to be gone 1527


----------



## XeoFLCL

mattofvengeance said:


> My sister with the dearly departed UV and soon to be gone 1527


Hey, tell your sister I said "Hi" 

New family pic!


----------



## SD83

My little beast... obviously, there is something missing. That's because I f***d up soldering and decided to connect the PU directly to the jack for now. I'll fix that some day (including knobs), but for now I'm totally happy with it as it is the first guitar I build (second instrument, the other one is a rather ugly bass)


----------



## TimSE

SD83 said:


> My little beast... obviously, there is something missing. That's because I f***d up soldering and decided to connect the PU directly to the jack for now. I'll fix that some day (including knobs), but for now I'm totally happy with it as it is the first guitar I build (second instrument, the other one is a rather ugly bass)


----------



## mattofvengeance

SD83 said:


> My little beast... obviously, there is something missing. That's because I f***d up soldering and decided to connect the PU directly to the jack for now. I'll fix that some day (including knobs), but for now I'm totally happy with it as it is the first guitar I build (second instrument, the other one is a rather ugly bass)



Holy shit! There's a rhinoceros Beatle devouring your guitar!


----------



## george galatis

Looneygah1 said:


> My 7620





omg!  ultra prety!


----------



## Subcide

Just got this baby all polished up with new volume pots, pickups, custom painted black surrounds (cause damned if i could find any black ones that would fit), and basically removed as much of the ugly cream plastic as i could. Sounds amazing considering the scale of the neck. Ultra-happy


----------



## Bungle

Dude, fuck. That seven string LP is beautiful. if you see some gooey shit flying through the air it's because your guitar just made me launch a steaming load of jizz across the Tasman sea.


----------



## Subcide

Will post up some kinda sound tests or something a bit later  Time for rehearsal.


----------



## StagD

My 2 7-string beauties


----------



## XeoFLCL

Sevens, sixes, a bass, a halfstack, boots, A CAT!


----------



## Subcide

Mmm, nice Gibson silverburst, you lucky bugger


----------



## XeoFLCL

Subcide said:


> Mmm, nice Gibson silverburst, you lucky bugger


You're gonna love this then:

Thats our vocalist's Agile . and if you ask me, it plays just as well as a gibson standard ironically.

Check them here: http://www.rondomusic.com/al3100silverburst.html


----------



## Johnology

One day i'll upgrade, for now this babe needs some new pups.


----------



## Subcide

XeoFLCL said:


> You're gonna love this then:
> 
> Thats our vocalist's Agile . and if you ask me, it plays just as well as a gibson standard ironically.
> 
> Check them here: Agile AL-3100 Silverburst at RondoMusic.com



Crazyness! Hard to tell the headstock from the blurry photo i guess, i made an assumption from the block inlays with the angled edges like the Gibsons (not like the agile in your link or the epi I have). Love my Epi silverburst though


----------



## tian

An S7420FMTT thanks to NegaTiveXero


----------



## lobee

S7420FTMFW.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

this is my Frankenstein,was a 6... now have 7 strings, and works! I glue on wood pieces to the neck to make it wider. just an experiment...


----------



## AgileLefty

XeoFLCL said:


> You're gonna love this then:
> 
> Thats our vocalist's Agile . and if you ask me, it plays just as well as a gibson standard ironically.
> 
> Check them here: Agile AL-3100 Silverburst at RondoMusic.com


 


that's good shit!! 

i tricked more than a few people with mine too.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I just spent a good part of the day polishing the frets on my Ibanez but these pictures don't really show it that well


----------



## wannabguitarist

Subcide said:


> Just got this baby all polished up with new volume pots, pickups, custom painted black surrounds (cause damned if i could find any black ones that would fit), and basically removed as much of the ugly cream plastic as i could. Sounds amazing considering the scale of the neck. Ultra-happy



I really want one like that to tune to D standard with a high G. Fucking GAS


----------



## sicstynine

<3


----------



## jymellis

heres a pic of all them together (left to right)

2008 rg7321, 1999 rg7621, 1999 s7420 flame maple, 1999 rg7620,1999 rg7421, 1999 s7420 black pearl


----------



## Shawn

Nice sevens ^ !


----------



## White Cluster

Here's my first 7 that i bought in 1998.
It's a Brian Moore C-557.I sold it a few years back to a guy that was/is a member here..I wish i still had it.






Here's the new seven i bought off of CL for $300 a couple months ago after getting the itch for sevens again and i'm fully hooked.
1997 Ibanez RG7620 RB with Dimarzio TZ in bridge and Air Norton in neck.It's in very good condition..


----------



## BMU

Guitars I don't have any longer (stolen GRRRRR): '90 UV7BK, '07 LTD SC-607B:








My current guitars, '06 UV, '08 Loomis hardtail, '05 RG1527 (next picture.) And some old bass guitar, heh.


----------



## Johnology

I would make hot sexy love the the RG with the green, whoever stole it is A) a total cunt and B) very lucky.


----------



## cow 7 sig

the 4 at home with me


----------



## Dimebag313

Shannon said:


> Hell yeah, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Shannon only has live pics of his guitar in action!


FUCK yea thats how youre supposed to play a show. Pantera shirt and a Dimebag tribute poster!! BADASS


----------



## Slayer89

cow 7 sig said:


> *pics*
> the 4 at home with me



Loving your collection man! Pretty close to my ideal axes.


----------



## cow 7 sig

Slayer89 said:


> Loving your collection man! Pretty close to my ideal axes.



thanks
not at home with me is a red COW7 and a silverburst COW7,NT7 and ESPsc607b


----------



## brainstem3000

my prestige 2027vv 









mh 307 




tricked out 7620


----------



## Koshchei




----------



## vampiregenocide

jymellis said:


>



Dude you have good taste  Repped  (signed as gt because I screwed up)


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Wi77iam




----------



## jymellis

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude you have good taste  Repped  (signed as gt because I screwed up)


 
thanx! repped back, signed as jym. cuz thats my name :


----------



## Slayer89

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Where'd this hot little thing come from? Have I been out of the loop too long or something?


----------



## Wi77iam

tis only a mockup unfortunately.. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ez-mock-ups-for-my-best-internet-friends.html


----------



## Slayer89

Wi77iam said:


> tis only a mockup unfortunately.. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ez-mock-ups-for-my-best-internet-friends.html





...
..
.

*Goes off to cry in the corner*


----------



## cow 7 sig

Wi77iam said:


> tis only a mockup unfortunately.. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ez-mock-ups-for-my-best-internet-friends.html


you got sooo many peoples hopes up then.......


----------



## Shawn

Koshchei said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

cow 7 sig said:


> you got sooo many peoples hopes up then.......



 It's what I do best, Mi Amigo!


----------



## carcass

so here is my first seven i got few months ago, you all know this one  i love this guitar, the only thing i have got to do was changing neck pickup, my friend put there DiMarzio X2N 7 and the sound it bruutal


----------



## continental




----------



## Seventary

continental said:


>



Cool S7 ! It lacks 2 frets thou. But still.


----------



## Ippon

Higher fret access isn't ideal; however, the SDs make this inexpensive C-7 sound so beefy:





7 Black 7s 





​


----------



## guitarplayerone

we did say 'random' right?

a little bit of a teaser


----------



## Wi77iam

guitarplayerone said:


> we did say 'random' right?
> 
> a little bit of a teaser



Damn that is a lot of wire..
Piezo?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Special request for mattofvengeance:

Phone camera sucks.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Thank you for fulfilling my request. Now I want one!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mattofvengeance said:


> Thank you for fulfilling my request. Now I want one!


 


I want the white 1527M to compliment that too. I was thinking about naturalising the headstock when I get one, but then again, it's already got a Michael Romeo look that's pretty appealing.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah, I wasn't too huge on the headstock of the 1527m at first, but the more I thought about it, with the white body and maple neck, a white headstock may be a bit much. I'd like to put that 1527m neck on the 1527gk, and then get a replacement neck for the 1527m body so it can stay maple too


----------



## Metaldave

A change in direction of the pictures. From my band's rehearsal this evening


----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^

OMGWTFNOE!!!!


what happened?


----------



## XeoFLCL

@metaldave
That is soo saddening 

Shall your guitar rest in peace.. assuming you aren't getting a new neck 

Anyways new pic of my douglas! D-Sonic 7 in the bridge, Dimarzio New7 in the neck


----------



## D-EJ915

interesting grain on there


----------



## XeoFLCL

D-EJ915 said:


> interesting grain on there


Yeah, it never shows as well in photos as it does in person  The ash top on this guy looks great

You can see a little bit of the figuring and how deep it is in this pic here (Along with my washburn 7 and a forest of guitars.. )




It's nowhere near as deep as the quilt on my explorer but it's damn nice


----------



## Alien DNA

heres a few of mine


----------



## Metaldave

mattofvengeance said:


> ^^^
> 
> OMGWTFNOE!!!!
> 
> 
> what happened?



It pissed me off one too many times (cut out at the end of our last show) and cuts out regularly in practice.. I've spent enough time fixing it.. So last night, I lost my head with it and danced on it! Was quite satisfying to be honest, only regret is that we recorded alot of my band's album with it.. 



XeoFLCL said:


> @metaldave
> That is soo saddening
> 
> Shall your guitar rest in peace.. assuming you aren't getting a new neck



It shall rest in piece bro, gonna get an Agile Septor today I think.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Metaldave

Don't be frowning... You're making me feel bad now..


----------



## El Caco

It's sad to see a guitar destroyed over an easy fix issue.


----------



## TomAwesome

s7eve said:


> It's sad to see a guitar destroyed over an easy fix issue.



Yeah, really, especially a 7 that isn't in production anymore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Or one that any less than privileged musician would love to have had. 

I'm all for getting rid of gear you don't like, but not like that, 5 minutes with a soldering iron, or possible a pair of needle nose pliers could have saved it.


----------



## Wi77iam

.. It was an opportunity to improve your pickups and electronics, and maybe even refinish it..


----------



## Metaldave

I see your points chaps.. I will do my best to restore it.. I regret it.

But I really did try with re-soldering.. I rewired it twice and change everything in it.. Just an extremely unreliable guitar. I bought it second hand on eBay and it was trouble pretty much from the start but I didn't complain as it was so cheap.


----------



## TomAwesome

It sounds like something in there was loose. At most, some part of the electronics may have needed replacing.


----------



## Metaldave

That's what I thought. So when I put the EMG in I replaced everything in terms of wiring / tones pots and input jack.. So I'm at a lose to what could give the same issues after. All my leads / amps and foot stuff were cool and tested with another of my guitars..

I have taken it apart now and am organising a new neck as I type so it will be back in action soon enough.

On a side note, when I took the neck off I saw the body model was a RG 7421 and the neck was a RG 7621, what's that about?


----------



## El Caco

That's just Ibanez, they do it all the time. Could have been a faulty switch, maybe the battery connection is faulty, maybe you suck at soldering and got a bad connection or bad earth somewhere. It would probably be worth diagnosing it with a test light or multimeter.


----------



## Metaldave

I see.. Defo wasn't my soldering dude, I've 2 other guitars that I wired perfectly. And I actually stripped the electronics down to a minimum in this guitar as I only wanted to use the bridge pickup, so there was no switch. I guess the battery could have been a point of failure but it was brand new. Either way, I've stripped it down now and fixing the damage done. Lesson learned.


----------



## vhmetalx

Johnology said:


> One day i'll upgrade, for now this babe needs some new pups.


 i got the same axe. exact same axe. im gettin new pups for it and sperzels. and a decal aruond the knobs. ill post pics later!


----------



## col

I just noticed that I haven't posted in this thread yet. 

Anyway:


----------



## Prydogga

Alien DNA said:


> heres a few of mine



Ivan! I didn't know you were on here man, I thought you should have been.


----------



## Alien DNA

i lurk around here like a street bum eyeing off someone whos got a bottle of grog!!! LOL


----------



## Seventary

col said:


> I just noticed that I haven't posted in this thread yet.
> 
> Anyway:



Holy hell!! That's one deadly guitar. Looks great. Pups?


----------



## col

Seventary said:


> Holy hell!! That's one deadly guitar. Looks great. Pups?



Thanks man, I really like it. PU's are Lundgren, M7 on the bridge and Smooth Operator on the neck.


----------



## Seventary

col said:


> Thanks man, I really like it. PU's are Lundgren, M7 on the bridge and Smooth Operator on the neck.



Man, that's a perfect combo. Great guitar.


----------



## Kimling

My lovely 007 Elite after I refinished it


----------



## vhmetalx

Alien DNA said:


> i lurk around here like a street bum eyeing off someone whos got a bottle of grog!!! LOL


 i feel the same.


----------



## Randy




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I love that virgin!!!!!!!


----------



## Alien DNA

vhmetalx said:


> i feel the same.



so much guitar porn.....so little to add!!


----------



## sicstynine

vhmetalx said:


>



mind sharing where you got that sticker?  totally sweet

@col: gotta love RAN Guitars


----------



## Shawn

Randy said:


>



That is badass.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## XPT707FX

My 7 Xiphos I've been thinking of switching pickups, but I'm not sure what I should change them to.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

nice xiphos!but not too nice pic, do you have a better one?...that would be grate.


----------



## XPT707FX

That's the only picture I have of it... for now


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here are my two beauties 






Maybe if I get lucky there'll be an Ibanez RG7620VK in there in the next week!


----------



## CooleyJr

XeoFLCL said:


> Here are my two beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I get lucky there'll be an Ibanez RG7620VK in there in the next week!



Do I see white binding on that sr370???


----------



## XeoFLCL

XPT707FX said:


> My 7 Xiphos I've been thinking of switching pickups, but I'm not sure what I should change them to.


Depends. I'd aim for BKPs, but whats the problem with the stockers? I personally LOVE how all of the d-activators sound (specially the X2N ones), though I slightly favor the evolution 7 over the bridge d-activator 7 because of it's accented mids and kickass crunch.



CooleyJr said:


> Do I see white binding on that sr370???



Why yes you do


----------



## XPT707FX

XeoFLCL said:


> Depends. I'd aim for BKPs, but whats the problem with the stockers? I personally LOVE how all of the d-activators sound (specially the X2N ones), though I slightly favor the evolution 7 over the bridge d-activator 7 because of it's accented mids and kickass crunch.


To me they sound like they are lacking something when it comes to the low B string. Could this just be because of the amp?


----------



## CloudAC

col said:


> I just noticed that I haven't posted in this thread yet.
> 
> Anyway:




That guitar is gorgeous!!!


----------



## vhmetalx

sicstynine said:


> mind sharing where you got that sticker?  totally sweet
> 
> @col: gotta love RAN Guitars



i got it off of Vinyl Stickers Sticker Decal Decals Music Bands Surf Snow Skate Sports dirt bikes motocross
it was only like $2.50 for the 6 inch thats on that guitar.



Randy said:


>



im not a big B.C.Rich fan but the things i would do to that guitar.....


----------



## col

CloudAC said:


> That guitar is gorgeous!!!



Thanks! Just got this:


----------



## Shawn

col said:


> Thanks! Just got this:



Very nice!


----------



## XeoFLCL

XPT707FX said:


> To me they sound like they are lacking something when it comes to the low B string. Could this just be because of the amp?


You're using a Roland Cube 20x yes?

Then it's very likely  They aren't bad amps, but they definitely aren't good amps by any means. Take it to a music store and try some higher end amps out, there's a big chance it's just the amp.

Also I was looking at my SR370's neck today and I realized something.. (disregard that dark patch by the headstock.. that happens on all my satin/non-gloss finished neck guitars for some reason. Yes my hands are clean when I play lol)


----------



## XPT707FX

XeoFLCL said:


> You're using a Roland Cube 20x yes?
> 
> Then it's very likely  They aren't bad amps, but they definitely aren't good amps by any means. Take it to a music store and try some higher end amps out, there's a big chance it's just the amp.


I'm currently using a Fender Frontman and I'm doing with what I have. Could you suggest a good amp for $800 Canadian for Metal/Hard Rock?


----------



## XeoFLCL

XPT707FX said:


> I'm currently using a Fender Frontman and I'm doing with what I have. Could you suggest a good amp for $800 Canadian for Metal/Hard Rock?


Try finding a Bugera 333xl or 6262, both run around 500USD and are awesome for the price. They're copies of the peavey Triple XXX and 6505+, respectively.


----------



## AhsanU

XeoFLCL said:


> Try finding a Bugera 333xl or 6262, both run around 500USD and are awesome for the price. They're copies of the peavey Triple XXX and 6505+, respectively.



Copies that are better than the original! At least the 6262 in comparison to the 6505+. I've owned both and the Bugera's just better.

But I'm a long time lurker on these forums, I guess I should post up some pics of my Agile.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

XeoFLCL said:


> Try finding a Bugera 333xl or 6262, both run around 500USD and are awesome for the price. They're copies of the peavey Triple XXX and 6505+, respectively.



$800 CAD should go further than that. Poster, get yourself a JCM2000 DSL100 with a boost


----------



## apexiwildchild

AhsanU said:


> But I'm a long time lurker on these forums, I guess I should post up some pics of my Agile.



..is that an original floydrose?


----------



## vampiregenocide

^ Nicest Agile I've seen in a good while, congrats.


----------



## AhsanU

vampiregenocide said:


> ^ Nicest Agile I've seen in a good while, congrats.



Thanks!



apexiwildchild said:


> ..is that an original floydrose?



Yeap! Can't stand Licensed Floyd Rose tremolos, they're just terrible.

And I guess, here's the only other shot I have that's actually nice. My Agile standing next to my Bugera.


----------



## Necrophagist777

AhsanU said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap! Can't stand Licensed Floyd Rose tremolos, they're just terrible.



Maybe the agile ones are but the one in my MIJ jackson is amazing. Never had an issue with it and stays in tune great. Amazing guitar by the way


----------



## apexiwildchild

AhsanU said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap! Can't stand Licensed Floyd Rose tremolos, they're just terrible.
> 
> [/IMG]



so u just drop it in or need any modifications in order to put an OFR?


----------



## AhsanU

apexiwildchild said:


> so u just drop it in or need any modifications in order to put an OFR?



Yeah, no routing needed for the Floyd. Only needed to route the Seymour Duncan Blackouts; the EMG 707's barely fit in the pickup cavity, and the Blackouts are a tad bit bigger.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

That is a truly incredible Agile, so classy looking


----------



## apexiwildchild

AhsanU said:


> Yeah, no routing needed for the Floyd. * Only needed to route the Seymour Duncan Blackouts; the EMG 707's barely fit in the pickup cavity, and the Blackouts are a tad bit bigger*.



really??damn..i tot the blackouts size are the same as EMG 707..


----------



## D-EJ915

I didn't notice any difference in size when I put the blackouts bridge into the EMG route on my 307, I think that agile just has routes that were too tight.


----------



## sicstynine

AhsanU said:


> My Agile standing next to my Bugera.


 
damn, i wish such an Agile would stand next to my Bugera .__. very nice! 




vhmetalx said:


> i got it off of Vinyl Stickers Sticker Decal Decals Music Bands Surf Snow Skate Sports dirt bikes motocross
> it was only like $2.50 for the 6 inch thats on that guitar.



ty mate


----------



## col

Shawn said:


> Very nice!



Thanks! I was quite surpriced how comfortable it is to play.


----------



## Loomer

My heavily modded S7420






















Evo-7 






Brann from Mastodon's autograph + blurb


----------



## Rick

It does look very Buz McGrathish.


----------



## Loomer

Rick said:


> It does look very Buz McGrathish.



Well, he _did_ give me the idea, so you could say "mission accomplished", i guess


----------



## Fraggle497

I know you've all probably seen 100's of universe's by now... but here's mine anyway. My holy grail of guitars so to speak:


























Loomer.. that guitar is fantastic!!! I WANT ONE!!


----------



## Loomer

You'll have to pry it from my cold, dead hands. And then get away from my family and friends alive 

But thanks  It's just a regular old S7420, with the paint removed, so it's not like it's impossible to replicate


----------



## jymellis

Fraggle497 said:


> I know you've all probably seen 100's of universe's by now... but here's mine anyway. My holy grail of guitars so to speak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loomer.. that guitar is fantastic!!! I WANT ONE!!


 
dude your UV is awesome but the poster behind it ruins its beauty


----------



## Fraggle497

I've had that dime poster up for god knows how long.. probably early 2004 haha. Its only there because its covering missing bits of wallpaper lol


----------



## wwjfd

Fraggle497 said:


> I know you've all probably seen 100's of universe's by now... but here's mine anyway. My holy grail of guitars so to speak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loomer.. that guitar is fantastic!!! I WANT ONE!!


 

damn! that is a beautful UNI you have there! i like the pickgaurd yoswap that you did, it looks really classy and nice. i see you swapped the stock pickups, what pickups are those by the way?

this does not help my universe GAS at all

one day i will buy one when the time comes, it just seems like everytime i have enough cabbage to get one i end up spending the money on something else. i love those black universe ibbys alot and your's is exceptionally nice, thanks for posting the pics man!


----------



## MetalBuddah

Finally I have my first 7! I will be a lot more active in the forum. So without further-a-do, here are pics my LTD SC-207. Really great guitar for the price.


----------



## Ippon

Older and newer *LTD SC-607B*s. 






​


----------



## XeoFLCL

Budgety goodness


----------



## 81blackta

My Carvin DC747 in the unusual but very cool greenburst color


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^^ fooled me, if only for 2 seconds


----------



## wannabguitarist

Finally moved out


----------



## I_infect

^Love that silverburst cow.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^^^ fooled me, if only for 2 seconds



sadly..me too, just watch the first pic, and was like...wtf a home made or...
ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Navo

Well, this is my one sevenstring


----------



## D0mn8r

et viola!!


----------



## a_hub10

My new C-7 ATX


----------



## Shawn

81blackta said:


> My Carvin DC747 in the unusual but very cool greenburst color



Very nice.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

D0mn8r said:


> et viola!!
> -pic of LTD Hex-7



Dude! Are you also on the ESP guitars forums?

I swear you are the only person in the universe who has a Hex-7. 

I don't suppose you have any pics of the back & the neck heel/joint? 
How's the upper fret access? Other impressions?

Sorry for the questions, I can't find any damn pics of that guitar, save the stock pic.


----------



## D0mn8r

22km Tombstone said:


> Dude! Are you also on the ESP guitars forums?
> 
> I swear you are the only person in the universe who has a Hex-7.
> 
> I don't suppose you have any pics of the back & the neck heel/joint?
> How's the upper fret access? Other impressions?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, I can't find any damn pics of that guitar, save the stock pic.


 
No; not on any other forums!

I dont have other pics of any real quality at the moment but can easily take some.
I'll be posting a review of this guitar shortly; I've had it over 3 months now and I havent seen anyone else posting about them.

....


----------



## 22km Tombstone

D0mn8r said:


> No; not on any other forums!
> 
> I dont have other pics of any real quality at the moment but can easily take some.
> I'll be posting a review of this guitar shortly; I've had it over 3 months now and I havent seen anyone else posting about them.
> 
> ....



Oh, cool. There is a guy on the ESP forums who has one, and I thought he was from BC so I thought you might be the same guy.

So I guess there are two people in the universe who have these, lol.

Cool man, looking forward to that review.


----------



## brutal-lv

Selfmade 7string bariton


----------



## tekkadon d

^you got pics of the build process?
that things sick


----------



## Sang-Drax

Sebastian said:


>



Talk about big hands. You could reeeeeeally use a longer scaled neck, dude


----------



## Mindcrime1204




----------



## wannabguitarist

^For some reason that's giving me bad RG GAS


----------



## Sebastian

Sang-Drax said:


> Talk about big hands. You could reeeeeeally use a longer scaled neck, dude



maybe someday


----------



## jackson dude

ok so im looking at getting a ibanez rg 1527 it is expensive

so i have a weird feeling about seven strings ifeel as if they are only for low tones and the whole guitar is based around the low b string i am currently playing a jackson dk2m and i enjoy it because i can play everything from .38 special to bullet for my valentine however i just feel as if getting a seven string would wipe out most of that ability if i was to purchase a seven i wouldnt use the seventh string all the time and i would expect the same playability and qaulity out of the first six as a normal six would have but i just feel as if getting a seven string drops the quality of the first six and it wouldnt play as well as a normal six string guitar

i just wanna get a super nice guitar that i can be happy with and i would like it to be a seven string but SUPER means that the six sound good and play good just like a normal guitar but it just has a seventh string can some one please help me and give an explanation as to why i feel this way and how seven strings really are thank you


----------



## Sebastian

jackson dude said:


> ok so im looking at getting a ibanez rg 1527 it is expensive
> 
> so i have a weird feeling about seven strings ifeel as if they are only for low tones and the whole guitar is based around the low b string i am currently playing a jackson dk2m and i enjoy it because i can play everything from .38 special to bullet for my valentine however i just feel as if getting a seven string would wipe out most of that ability if i was to purchase a seven i wouldnt use the seventh string all the time and i would expect the same playability and qaulity out of the first six as a normal six would have but i just feel as if getting a seven string drops the quality of the first six and it wouldnt play as well as a normal six string guitar
> 
> i just wanna get a super nice guitar that i can be happy with and i would like it to be a seven string but SUPER means that the six sound good and play good just like a normal guitar but it just has a seventh string can some one please help me and give an explanation as to why i feel this way and how seven strings really are thank you



First 
Second.. this thread isn't the best for conversations 

Third. 7 strings are great guitars, not only you can play everything you want on a "6" but more, since there is the low B, you don't have to use it all the time, it's all about what you want. More tuning options. and it doesn't drop the quality.. In my opinion it raises it 
Well if you like your Jackson - Jackson is releasing a Soloist 7 string, for 1199$. 





You can also find a Jackson Christian Olde Wolbers 7 string signature (I have one ) Great guitars as well  and you can easily find a good deal on ebay 

RG1527 - I personally didn't like the neck on it. Still you can find some here, in the "guitar for sale" section.. and there is a lot of threads about it.. just use the search option


----------



## Prydogga

RG1527s are as much shred as they are metal chugging, they are really great to play and are easy to solo on. There really isn't very much difference playing a 6 and 7 once you get used to it.


----------



## jackson dude

sabastian thank you

i mean sebastian


----------



## XeoFLCL

The Douglas SR370, Schecter C7, and mega-modded Washburn WG587.

... The washburn needs it's fretboard ebonized BADLY.. I might ebonize the whole neck on it infact to add to the black and red metal look I'm attempting there


----------



## Prydogga

^ What happened to your other Douglas?  Or was that a 6? I forget.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Prydogga said:


> ^ What happened to your other Douglas?  Or was that a 6? I forget.



Yeah, his other Douglas is a 6


----------



## wannabguitarist

That silver Vixen on the previous page is so badass

EDIT: God I'm retarded, already posted this picture in the thread


----------



## pom

Just dig out the pics the previous owner has taken.


----------



## Shawn

Mindcrime1204 said:


>



Very nice.


----------



## XeoFLCL

pom said:


> Just dig out the pics the previous owner has taken.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Haha, doublepost!


Here's some of my C7:




















I love this thing


----------



## mpsk

Family pic, from left schecter C7 hellraiser, ibanez 540s7, ibanez rg1077xl


----------



## sublevel

Nice.. I would take some picture of mine when I got time


----------



## junnnu

Time show of my explorer 













Its a Radix Zetta 7
Mahogany body and neck with a figured maple veneer.
Pups are teslas, but are going to be swapped to something else.
Also pots need to be replaced to the right color, gold not amber.
Picupswitch wil be changed to golden but with a black tip.
And pups need a golden "cover"...


----------



## Prydogga

Holy F that looks amazing, its like a Destoyicerman! The blue flame looks intense!


----------



## powergroover

junnnu said:


> Time show of my explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Radix Zetta 7
> Mahogany body and neck with a figured maple veneer.
> Pups are teslas, but are going to be swapped to something else.
> Also pots need to be replaced to the right color, gold not amber.
> Picupswitch wil be changed to golden but with a black tip.
> And pups need a golden "cover"...



whoa i don't know radix makes 7 strings
is this the indonesian guitar company radix or another company of the same name ??
did you custom order this ?? how much ??


----------



## tubarao guitars

really insane destroytheiceman axe.


----------



## junnnu

powergroover said:


> whoa i don't know radix makes 7 strings
> is this the indonesian guitar company radix or another company of the same name ??
> did you custom order this ?? how much ??



Yep! Its a Radix from indonesia and yes its a semicustom. But price etc. i'll keep my to self, sorry.


----------



## D-EJ915

that's pretty interesting, never seen a 3 piece top like that before


----------



## Shawn

mpsk said:


> Family pic, from left schecter C7 hellraiser, ibanez 540s7, ibanez rg1077xl



Nice trio.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's an awesome one of my C7 I just took. I should REALLY take some outside pics of this, it looks so amazing in person.


----------



## shadscbr

This is a great thread 

Here is an ass shot of my Breedlove 7 string acoustic






Shad


----------



## El Caco

Nice.


----------



## Ryan

Sweet.. I'm wanting to hunt down one of those AJ307ECENT's.


----------



## Necrophagist777

My primary fapping instrument:


----------



## 3gspyder

D0mn8r said:


> et viola!!




ENGL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apexiwildchild

Necrophagist777 said:


> My primary fapping instrument:



dang it...sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## D-EJ915

^ love the colour on that EBMM


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist777 said:


> My primary fapping instrument:


Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Konfusius

shadscbr said:


> This is a great thread
> 
> Here is an ass shot of my Breedlove 7 string acoustic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad



Lets see the front, too, please!


----------



## shadscbr

Konfusius said:


> Lets see the front, too, please!


 
You bet...i don't have a front shot in my photobucket, i will try to run home at lunch and snap off a full frontal 

thanks
Shad


----------



## s_k_mullins

Necrophagist777 said:


>



Beautiful! 
Definitely one of my favorite Music Man finishes


----------



## shadscbr

Konfusius said:


> Lets see the front, too, please!


 
Here are a few as i was starting to lose daylight

Front





Bloodwood binding





LOL...Dog took a break from messing up my wood splitting pile to check the Breedlove out 





Shad


----------



## Konfusius

This is so sweet, thanks.


----------



## celebro95

my main guitars !!!


----------



## -One-

My Agile Interceptor 725, aka my only seven-string 
I'll try for some outdoor shots when there's not a foot of snow in the yard


----------



## EOT

a couple of my sevens


----------



## Shawn

Nice sevens.


----------



## zephyrkillz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRQv2K8RWc8

HD that! Used the c7 Hellraiser, Loomis signature, and Blackjack.


----------



## sublevel

My beloved RG1527 GB. 
Can someone advice how to strip the paint?


----------



## Prydogga

My boring ol' one of a bajillion 1527, I love it to bits though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> My boring ol' one of a bajillion 1527, I love it to bits though.



Wow, very nice example. The fingerboard looks ebony!


----------



## Prydogga

One of the reasons I love it, it's got such a good grain as well, very open looking. Thanks


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> One of the reasons I love it, it's got such a good grain as well, very open looking. Thanks



Your 1527 and my Stealth 7 should have kids


----------



## rob_l

My Desert Gold JP7...


----------



## awesomeaustin

^that finish is lights out man


----------



## awesomeaustin

shadscbr said:


> Here are a few as i was starting to lose daylight
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodwood binding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Dog took a break from messing up my wood splitting pile to check the Breedlove out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad



Holy shit man, that is the coolest acoustic I've ever seen


----------



## superstarssjc

My Current 7! Ive owned almost all of them...this one has some magic in it that others didnt. Oh yah...the apple sticker....I like it!!!!


----------



## XeoFLCL

superstarssjc said:


> My Current 7! Ive owned almost all of them...this one has some magic in it that others didnt. Oh yah...the apple sticker....I like it!!!!


It's gotta be the apple sticker. 

Anyways more C7 pics!


----------



## unit731

I think it's suitable to write my first post here. 











It was white originally but the paint started to wear off so I repainted it into some graphite black.

Can't find my normal camera so I had to use the one on my mobile phone.

BTW. hi everybody.


----------



## jymellis

unit731 said:


> I think it's suitable to write my first post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was white originally but the paint started to wear off so I repainted it into some graphite black.
> 
> Can't find my normal camera so I had to use the one on my mobile phone.
> 
> BTW. hi everybody.


 
welcome and badass fiddle


----------



## unit731

Thanks and thanks.


----------



## AliceAxe

my ESP that I customised a bit. It came with the inlays and I added little skull and bones at various places, like the headstock , straplocks, knob and switch, matching strap and case from Coffin Case. I named it 'skully' of course


----------



## vhmetalx

AliceAxe said:


> my ESP that I customised a bit. It came with the inlays and I added little skull and bones at various places, like the headstock , straplocks, knob and switch, matching strap and case from Coffin Case. I named it 'skully' of course



thats sexy. its not a custom as it is?


----------



## Rotatous

^^I believe that is an MF-607. MF for Musicians Friend; it was a limited run model for the site. - In other words, no. Not custom.


----------



## AliceAxe

I dont thinks so, it was a production model from the 80s I believe but I dont think they made very many.


----------



## Despised_0515

rob_l said:


> My Desert Gold JP7...



I swear, those are the hottest guitars on the planet.
I played my friend's DD in that gorgeous green and I wanted to drool.
Really wish I could grab a stealth one day.


----------



## AliceAxe

*drool* there are so many great guitars on here


----------



## Customisbetter

I don't htink i have posted here yet so...


----------



## Magenta Crush




----------



## vhmetalx

@customisbetter the purple one with a floyd would make me jizz 24/7
sexy as hell guitars man.


----------



## larryk

My amazing wife had this guitar made for me 
a few years back.It was a total surprise.
This thing plays like a dream and the finish is off the charts.
I own several Brian Moores...great guitars IMHO.
This one has a piezo as well.
Larry


----------



## Customisbetter

dude your wife is awesome.


----------



## celebro95

i only have to say JIZZ IN MY PANTS !!!!



larryk said:


> My amazing wife had this guitar made for me
> a few years back.It was a total surprise.
> This thing plays like a dream and the finish is off the charts.
> I own several Brian Moores...great guitars IMHO.
> This one has a piezo as well.
> Larry


----------



## muckypup1

My first 7 string 
















I got it from Ebay. For anyone interested in what model it is, its the Schecter Omen 7 Extreme


----------



## dime3334

My S-7420 w/ Blackouts.


----------



## guitar7

dime3334 said:


> My S-7420 w/ Blackouts.



Looks great with the Blackouts!!!


----------



## Roo

I guess I should post this, my current 7 string: Maverick Species 1 7.

I had the gloss stripped off the back of the neck.

It does the job, admittedly not as nice as any of the other Mavericks in my collection but it has served me well as a workhorse 7 string in my band. The Daemoness custom 7 I just designed and ordered will totally blow it out of the water, so I'll probably sell this. Anyone interested?












Pics are a bit rubbish quality sorry about that!


----------



## Roo

To see specs and pics relating to the custom Daemoness I've ordered check out

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-production-the-prog-machine.html#post1898161


----------



## playstopause

*Come on guys, STOP quoting pictures that are on the same page!!!!!*


----------



## Kelly

playstopause said:


> *Come on guys, STOP quoting pictures that are on the same page!!!!!*



I 2nd that....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

playstopause said:


> playstopause said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playstopause said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playstopause said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playstopause said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playstopause said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Come on guys, STOP quoting pictures that are on the same page!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MorbidTravis

cool 7s


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Those are my babies...an RG7321 and a self-customized Squier Stagemaster 7.


----------



## muckypup1

CJLsky said:


> Those are my babies...an RG7321 and a self-customized Squier Stagemaster 7.



Cool dude, I was going to get a RG7321 but I chose a Schecter instead, I couldn't resist the way it looked haha.


----------



## Mithrandir

Replaced the original 707 





New ivory nut


----------



## Solstafir

although i had a recent NGD, i might as well post some here, too  

Mayones Setius 7 GTM Dimarzio


----------



## Aris_T

My 1527, after the pickup swap! Q-Tuner medium Z (neck) and D-Activator (bridge)


----------



## Jesse

screwin with photoshop


----------



## Jesse

Edit:erm... cannot delete. Oops.


----------



## Buineduc

Those are pics of my Jackson COW


----------



## Jesse

That COW looks killer, I usually think camo finishes look kinda corny, but I really like the design on that one.


----------



## Sebastian

Buineduc said:


> Those are pics of my Jackson COW





amazing, Amazing guitar !


----------



## Trondset

Here is my baby... Not sure about the f-hole stickers. maybe abit too much stuff on it, what you think?


----------



## tubarao guitars

the gilbert holes are okay.
the gigantic pyramids are reaaaaaaally cheezy.


----------



## Trondset

I really like the pyramids aswell. Wish I had a Ibanez universe . the rg with stickers will do untill then


----------



## Bodom Child

Here's my new Carvin with Lundgrens m7:


----------



## Creech

This is my 7 String Semi-Hollow Ken Bebensee. 





















They were 2 bartolini pickups, but I had the bridge pickup changed to a Blackout 
It also has a piezo; the knobs are volume (closest to the bridge pickup), Piezo blend (near the base of the bridge), Bass (left of the piezo blend), Mid, and Treble. It also has an active on off switch.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Thats disgustingly sexy, but how do you make adjustments?


----------



## shadscbr

That's beautiful Creech!! I love the bridge 

Shad


----------



## Creech

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Thats disgustingly sexy, but how do you make adjustments?


 
Part of the truss rod is exposed at the body; and the bridge is adjustable.


----------



## shadowlife

Bodom Child said:


> Here's my new Carvin with Lundgrens m7:



That thing is fucking beautiful.


----------



## failshredder

Agreed. What is that, walnut neck/mahogany body/tung oil?


----------



## Bodom Child

Thanks. 
Body-Koa,neck-walnut


----------



## 7-even

My little collection of sevens:





*ESP Ltd SC607B*




*Ibanez K7 (2003)*




*Conklin GTG 7 T *with SD Blackout




*Ibanez RGD 2127 Z *


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

man, you have the best 7 collection for my taste, damn you, damn you.


----------



## 7-even

Thx! After buying my K7, my G.A.S. is nearly healed. It´s enough for this year, but I´m thinking of a custom seven for next year. Maybe a mayones regius?!


----------



## ralphy1976

^ agree with you : K7s are legend, and i will have to get one one day too..just because!!!!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Just a group shot:

Tenayo Acoustic 7
S7320
Halo Octavia...


----------



## Bodom Child

Ibanez S7420



Ltd SC607B


----------



## thenoguy

here's two of mine,and a messy room


----------



## ThesiousRelic

Bodom Child said:


>



Metal cat!

Here is my beauty!


----------



## carcass

dime3334 said:


> My S-7420 w/ Blackouts.



I have one question. Friend of mine have also S-series Ibanez (it is a 6-string model, not sure which one) and once he put EMG´s into it, but he replaced them for passive pick-ups really quick, because they were doing something wrong with the sound (he told me that the body was too much thin and that´s why they did not play well) .. so I am curious, how are workiing blackouts with 7-string S Ibanez?


----------



## vhmetalx

7-even said:


> My little collection of sevens:
> *ESP Ltd SC607B*


 Why do the pickups look like theyve been moved toward the neck? they arent like that on my sc-207....


----------



## 7-even

Because they are moved 
I realy don´t know why, but I guess it´s a production failure. but there´s nothing wrong with the guitar, the scale is exactly 27" and the guitar sounds awesome. 
That´s realy a one of a kind SC607B


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Shawn said:


> I've always liked Trey's arsenal. He's got some nice guitars there, I've always dug his red Ironbird too. Funny though, when I saw Morbid Angel in July 1994, he had a UV7PWH and his Hamer custom V. I just thought it was rare to see him with a PWH which I thought was very cool. Since then, I told myself the PWH is what I want and finally in March of 2005, I got one from Rich. Trey has always been an inspiration to me.



Yeah, I'm fairly certain he got given the PWH by Ibanez and he let Erik Rutan play and eventually keep it, or, maybe he just loves it so much he doesn't take it on tour.

Either way, Erik Rutan used one throughout his stint in MA. There are videos of him using it on the Gateways tour.

God I love that band 

Sorry, this is off-topic but I'm sure it's a nice bit of Death Metal history


----------



## Syrinx

My new DC727


----------



## shadowlife

Gorgeous top on the Carvin!


----------



## rgsuperstrat

Ahh


----------



## shadowlife

Nice finish!! ^^
Is that airbrushed?


----------



## rgsuperstrat

Nah its a vinyl overlay. I installed the tune a matic and the 707. Thanks for the props though!!


----------



## Adam

Here's one of my RG7321, its not much but I love it, it's still awaiting sperzels before it is complete


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Both 1527s are undergoing a pickup swap. Can't wait to get them back!


----------



## m4rK

I love the white guitar, I wish mine was white!
heres my only seven and my BC thats been strung like a seven for years now.


----------



## therapist




----------



## Shawn

Adam said:


> Here's one of my RG7321, its not much but I love it, it's still awaiting sperzels before it is complete



 Wow, that neck is massive!


----------



## Inverted11

Only have 1 7 string ;( But I am pretty happy with it. (the pickup combo in particular)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shawn said:


> Wow, that neck is massive!



And that 11-string's is pretty beastly as well. 






I kid Wizard II-7s.


----------



## LLink2411

My JPX 7


----------



## InCasinoOut

Figured I might as well post this here since it's a WIP mock-up anyway. Basically what I imagine an Agile RGD-killer would like. Well, how I'd want it to look like at least. 

Behold, the Agile Deceptor Elite:


----------



## TomAwesome

Not bad. I kind of wish my Septor had a Hipshot bridge and a forearm cut, and I remember liking that switch placement on the RGD.


----------



## InCasinoOut

TomAwesome said:


> Not bad. I kind of wish my Septor had a Hipshot bridge and a forearm cut, and I remember liking that switch placement on the RGD.



Yeah, although I don't mind not having a forearm cut, Hipshots on a Septor with passives would just be so fucking awesome!!!

Also, I think I might replace the regular headstock with an Intrepid headstock later. Would pretty much look like eegor's gorgeous red custom Septor, except with RGD cuts...


----------



## InCasinoOut

almost done! just gotta finish the pickups but im fuckng tired of staring at photoshop.






edit: that's supposed to be macassar ebony, not rosewood, but it's hard to tell at low resolution.


----------



## Empryrean




----------



## Customisbetter

InCasinoOut said:


> almost done! just gotta finish the pickups but im fuckng tired of staring at photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that's supposed to be macassar ebony, not rosewood, but it's hard to tell at low resolution.



holy shit


----------



## RG7

InCasinoOut said:


> almost done! just gotta finish the pickups but im fuckng tired of staring at photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that's supposed to be macassar ebony, not rosewood, but it's hard to tell at low resolution.


 
I think this is great. 
Although I think that for once this design should drop the natural/transparent satin finishes and try out full gloss finishes.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Rick In Pa

InCasinoOut said:


> Yeah, although I don't mind not having a forearm cut, Hipshots on a Septor with passives would just be so fucking awesome!!!




While it doesn't have the passive pickups, it does have the Hipshot bridge


----------



## Rick In Pa

InCasinoOut said:


> almost done! just gotta finish the pickups but im fuckng tired of staring at photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that's supposed to be macassar ebony, not rosewood, but it's hard to tell at low resolution.




That looks fucking amazing though!!!


----------



## Awfulwaffle

Here's my Damien 7FR and my little practice amp at home


----------



## eyebanez333

Sorry for the crappy cell pics...I need a new camera 









It's a LTD M107 w/ EMG 707 in the neck, and 81-7 in the bridge, 18volts. Rewired to Vol/Vol/Tone too


----------



## Ippon

The Abalone binding is perfect for when you want to be an attention whore. 






​


----------



## m4rK

wife got a new camera.


----------



## Customisbetter

while i have this in my clipboard...


----------



## Empryrean

ed wins


----------



## inkslinger

my humble 7

bridge: dimarzio evo7
neck: dimarzio liquifire7


----------



## bob_sahrizan

my schecter demon 7FR....


----------



## dime3334




----------



## D-EJ915

that warlock looks sick man


----------



## thefpb2

InCasinoOut said:


> almost done! just gotta finish the pickups but im fuckng tired of staring at photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that's supposed to be macassar ebony, not rosewood, but it's hard to tell at low resolution.


looks like an RGD body to me, i like it a lot


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Randy

Since it's been a while:


----------



## cow 7 sig

Randy,i never get tired of looking at that.love the finish
i think the hair bands are a great touch lol.(good dampers but)


----------



## Anthony

Randy, I <3 that thing. Makes my tummy smile on the inside 






Expect a NGD soon.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Randy

^
Woah. 



cow 7 sig said:


> Randy,i never get tired of looking at that.love the finish
> i think the hair bands are a great touch lol.(good dampers but)



Thanks. Glad we share the same taste. 

They're simple Goody hair bands, but for some reason they were $8 just for a pack of 6. Totally got gouged but black just wasn't going to do it. 



Anthony said:


> Randy, I <3 that thing. Makes my tummy smile on the inside



Thank mang. That JPX is gonna be a friggin' beast. Wish I had the scratch for one of those.


----------



## jwthompson21

This is the AX7221 body with a Fernandes 25.5 neck. The bridge was moved back roughly 1/4" and was able to intonate reasonably well by moving the saddles forward.





This is the AX7221 neck on an OLP body routed to 7 string dimensions. The neck is too short for 7s which is why I had to part with it, although it turned out to be really fun to play because the body is really small too


----------



## RXTN

Van Halen jizzzz!


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## GuitarnScythes

An old pic of my SC607b right out of the box


----------



## reversegenesis

Wasnt sure about the colour at first but it has grown on me. 
Also the only s7 ive seen with 24 frets.


----------



## D-EJ915

that's pretty cool, a custom?


----------



## Gamba

Mine


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Sebastian

Bad ass pictures Mako !


----------



## Mehnike




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

some amazing guitar pics on this page ^_^

and Mehnike i must say that I am so jealous of your LTD H-307... soooo jealous, i doubt i'll ever be able to find one in canada and in the lame city im in :-(


----------



## jymellis

Gamba said:


> Mine


 
and what the fuck model is this


----------



## Empryrean

Mehnike said:


>



I see you live in cali


----------



## The Hollow Man

Hey all, I'm new on the forum. Here are a couple of 7s I made from a wooden countertop from Ikea. I reused the necks from an Ibanez and a Dean.


----------



## shadscbr

Those guitars are kick ass countertops Hollow!! 

Shad


----------



## RandyMolson

2000 DeArmond S-67


----------



## The Hollow Man

shadscbr said:


> Those guitars are kick ass countertops Hollow!!
> 
> Shad



Thanks, man!


----------



## Mehnike

Empryrean said:


> I see you live in cali


Hello good sir  From Bakersfield not too far from merced really.


----------



## s2k9k

Gamba said:


> Mine


 
DUDE SICK!!!! That looks perfect!


----------



## Gamba

s2k9k said:


> DUDE SICK!!!! That looks perfect!



Thanks dudes


----------



## StagD

2 pretty basic sevens, but damn they are awesome 
(Ibanez RG1527 and ESP LTD Stephen Carpenter 607b)


----------



## ROAR

Schecter Revenger 7! It's sick, just needs some better pickups.
BKP or Lundgren I guess. And a paint job.


----------



## Janicois

Been lurking here at ss.org for a while and figured I'd jump in on this one. Here's a pic of my purple Carvin 727.


----------



## Janicois

And a couple more shots from a crappy camera phone.


----------



## Randy

That quilt is so subtle, but still robust.


----------



## xschuldinerx




----------



## m4rK

ROARitsBrennan said:


> Schecter Revenger 7! It's sick, just needs some better pickups.
> BKP or Lundgren I guess. And a paint job.


 I was curious on this style guitar. theres one on my local craigslist for like 90 bucks. I dont really need another 7 but I thought the price sounded nice..
what did you spend on that one?


----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## ROAR

m4rK said:


> I was curious on this style guitar. theres one on my local craigslist for like 90 bucks. I dont really need another 7 but I thought the price sounded nice..
> what did you spend on that one?



I picked this 7 up for $180 after some haggling.
I have an Avenger 6 I got off GC online for $300 as well.


----------



## Willem cremer




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I just set-up my fav. guitar ever, is not mine (yet) but...pics.


----------



## Bodom Child




----------



## Konfusius

That last one is just tooooo sweet!


----------



## CLONE




----------



## Ippon

Sexy! I also like that painting.


----------



## Gamba

^awesome


----------



## m4rK

current pic of my 7s.


----------



## Ippon

^ Beatiful shots! Nice floor, too. 

I need a decent camera.


----------



## Rapture

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/5742/omenrg.jpg


----------



## sex_art

Bit of an artsy shot of my 7620


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Here's my new Carvin DC727


----------



## ROAR

Which duncans are those? Mick Thompson?

EDIT: Sorry haha just saw your other post, beautiful Carvin man.


----------



## wolverball01

I am really gay


----------



## paintkilz

dont think ive ever posted in this yet. my 7321 was getting topped but didnt turn out right so i stripped it. i kinda like it the way it is. theres a knot by the vol knob that kinda cool. i also did a cooley carve, and want to strip the headstock and redo the ibanez logo again. i just cant find anywhere that sells a "RG Series" portion the headstock sticker.first my lame pics with my lame camera, followed by some done by my friend with his camera.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

that is the nicest 7321 i've ever seen


----------



## ibbyfreak13

AkiraSpectrum said:


> that is the nicest 7321 i've ever seen


 i have to admit that is sic looking!! i hope mysimple mods gets good response once im done with mine!!! but yes seriously great looking guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil

wolverball01 said:


> I am really gay



Even If you were, why is that a bad thing?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Darth Nihilus said:


> Here's my new Carvin DC727


 
Holy shitballs thats one of the nicest Carvin's I've ever seen. 



wolverball01 said:


> I am really gay


 
You either fancy men or you don't lad, theres no inbetween. But don't worry, we're not homphobic.


----------



## Randy

Yeah, that quilt is just ridiculous.


----------



## Jinogalpa

CLONE said:


>



hasn't Dino Cazares one of these Ibanez DCs ? where is Sebastian ? 

Nice guitar man !


----------



## Mwoit

w00t!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jinogalpa said:


> hasn't Dino Cazares one of these Ibanez DCs ? where is Sebastian ?
> 
> Nice guitar man !


 
That is one of Dino's LACS.


----------



## Gamba

vampiregenocide said:


> That is one of Dino's LACS.



I might be wrong on this one, but doesn't DC stand for Dino Cazares?


----------



## m4rK

I pulled my rockcrawler out of the shop today and took a few shots. and a few of our H2 also..















It would be cool to have guitars mounted like this, huh?


----------



## Randy

Nice Truggy.


----------



## paintkilz

jesus i hate hummers.


----------



## Adam

My new Agile Interceptor 727


----------



## slapnutz

The Hollow Man said:


> Hey all, I'm new on the forum. Here are a couple of 7s I made from a wooden countertop from Ikea. I reused the necks from an Ibanez and a Dean.


Dude those are awesome for a DIY! 

Got any pics of the build in action?


----------



## m4rK

Randy said:


> Nice Truggy.


Thanks man! Its been a huge investment although it doesnt look like it!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Just got it a month ago. Yeah, you can see a shitty JP6 next to it, but don't be blinded by its uglyness.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Just got it a month ago. Yeah, you can see a shitty JP6 next to it, but don't be blinded by its uglyness.


 
You could sell that JP6 and buy my entire rig.


----------



## -Nolly-




----------



## Fzau

-Nolly- said:


>


 
SO... MUCH.. GAS 
It truly is gorgeous, Nolly!


----------



## shadscbr

great pics, and beautiful guitar Nolly, I love the weathered wood in the background 

Shad


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> You could sell that JP6 and buy my entire rig.





No cry, Ross, iz be okay.


----------



## Shawn

-Nolly- said:


>



Beautiful top!


----------



## mmr007

Clearly my camera sucks....sorry I can't bring myself to blame myself, so it must be the camera


----------



## matt edri

My 2002 MIJ RG7420 Magneta Crush.


















The whole rig







After 2 days of scrolling this thread I finished all 109 pages!!

I have 2 say some of you guys have THE most beautiful collections of 7s I've seen!!

I just ordered a Carvin 727 with a Spalted Maple top, and this thread made GASing for another guitar already!


----------



## Alberto7

Here are a few pics of my Carvin DC727  I just love this thing, it's physically impossible for me to get tired of it!































EDIT: Sorry for the lower quality of the last two pictures... I took them today with my phone  they came out decently good though, me thinks  and here's the NGD thread in case anyone's curious about specs and/or more pictures: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ome-content-and-awesome-background-story.html


----------



## matt edri

Those pictures make me want my Carvin DC727 to arrive already!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I want a Carvin


----------



## i_love_tazzus

Love the oil finish on that Carvin.


----------



## Alberto7

matt edri said:


> Those pictures make me want my Carvin DC727 to arrive already!!





vampiregenocide said:


> I want a Carvin





i_love_tazzus said:


> Love the oil finish on that Carvin.



Thanks, people!  The oil finish is a beauty, specially on these types of wood, but it can be quite annoying, as it gets dull and "buffed out" when it gets in contact with my arm and hands after some time... But nothing that a bit more oil can't fix


----------



## Mattshredner92

Leon said:


>


What model is the ibanez natural?


----------



## sebodena

Here´s my new baby... a custom order Ruokangas Hellcat 7 

amazing guitar!


----------



## vampiregenocide

sebodena said:


> Here´s my new baby... a custom order Ruokangas Hellcat 7
> 
> amazing guitar!


 

Dude that is nice! Reminds me a bit of Amfisound guitars.


----------



## sebodena

amfisound and ruokangas are both coming from finland... a very cool country I must say ;o)


----------



## shadscbr

Sweet Hellcat 7, congrats!!

Something from Juha's stash of artic birch is definately on my wishlist 

Shad


----------



## Mattshredner92

[IMG said:


> http://a.imageshack.us/img97/2249/dsc03664d.jpg[/IMG]


Thats nice man, ive got an RG7321 also. thinkn about doing a wood finish on it. The Black and natural looks sweet.


----------



## sebodena

shadscbr said:


> Sweet Hellcat 7, congrats!!
> 
> Something from Juha's stash of artic birch is definately on my wishlist
> 
> Shad



arctic birch is an amazing wood... my duke is so beautiful. i will post some pics as soon as i have some nice pics.


----------



## Triple7

On the left we have my RG7420 with Blackouts, and on the right is my RG7421 that now has the Crunchlab/Liquifire set installed.


----------



## shadowlife

shadscbr said:


> Shad



Was that really done by Darren at ATD????


----------



## shadscbr

It sure was...Darren was fun to work with 

I'm happy that I was in the right place at the right time to get a custom ATD swirl done. 

Thanks
Shad


----------



## Metamurphic

I've been intending to take some nice pics of my sevens for a long time and finally got around to it! We've seen these guitars countless times but these ones are MINE! 

Hope you guys enjoy these as much as i did taking them.


----------



## jymellis

its crazy how different the colors in those S7420s are. mine is alot more greenish.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Metamurphic said:


>


 

Fuck you I want one of those so bad.  Those are some stunning photos too man.


----------



## Ippon

Awesome pic!






​


----------



## Alberto7

^^ I would make oh so very sweet love to those two guitars.


----------



## cardinal

My RG8127


----------



## Empryrean

in progress :|


----------



## GazPots

cardinal said:


> My RG8127



DO WANT.


----------



## Ippon

^ That transparent tint and color is my first choice! So sweet!


----------



## Deathmetal94564

Ryan said:


> Those be LSRs home slizzle. They have a 40:1 gear ratio and they lock.
> They're the choice of champions... Such as myself.



are those easy to re-string?


----------



## Collapse

my three 7's 
two Agile interceptor 727 pro's and a Ibanez RG 7620


----------



## Drumageddon

Beautiful guitar, but there's something about Carvin that I don't like...
Anyone else here that also got that feeling about Carvin?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Collapse said:


>


 

Dude close ups of the airbrush finish?


----------



## mmr007

not a pretty picture, but there they are


----------



## Collapse

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude close ups of the airbrush finish?


 

yup here is one


----------



## Shawn

Collapse said:


> my three 7's
> two Agile interceptor 727 pro's and a Ibanez RG 7620



Very nice.


----------



## Collapse

Shawn said:


> Very nice.


 

thanks


----------



## TMatt142

Newly acquired 99' RG-7CT. Pickups are Crunchlab/Liquifire combo.

http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff356/TMatt7620/MyRG-7CT039.jpg
http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff356/TMatt7620/MyRG-7CT032.jpg
http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff356/TMatt7620/MyRG-7CT026.jpg
http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff356/TMatt7620/MyRG-7CT027.jpg


----------



## Double A

Put these up in a NGD today but mind as well put them here too. My 2 sevens.


----------



## killer

My Universe.







Good frienship


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## NovaReaper

FUCK I want a purple guitar so bad!






My RG7321, Air norton in the neck, Blaze bridge.


----------



## jymellis

killer said:


> My Universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good frienship


 

i soooo want one of those jems to match my uv7bk green dot


----------



## TheSleeper

Rotatous said:


>



Damn it, that's pretty!


Wait... is that a joystick?


----------



## Rotatous

TheSleeper said:


> Wait... is that a joystick?



Joystick?


----------



## hiflyer




----------



## hiflyer

More Jackson Porno......


----------



## Hlavaty

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn71/JoeHlavaty/SG7.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn71/JoeHlavaty/SG7r.jpg

Those being the links to the Penguins Rookery 7 Frankie Sluggo Solid Guitar. Warmoth body and neck, Dimarzio Evolution and PAF. It sounds glorious.


----------



## Hlavaty

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn71/JoeHlavaty/SG7.jpg


----------



## blister7321

^ no pics and only one link works


----------



## wwjfd

cardinal said:


> My RG8127


 hot damn! i love that ibby! so beautful!


----------



## D0mn8r

THIS, should go here.....


----------



## Cygnus

My Douglas SR-370:


----------



## blister7321

sorry for the shit quality

View attachment my dean.bmp


----------



## TheSleeper

Rotatous said:


> Joystick?



Yeah, what I'm guessing is the pickup selector switch looks like some kind of joystick, or XY-controller. Maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## scherzo1928

D0mn8r said:


> THIS, should go here.....


 
gah! wish I could lick that axe


----------



## col

New hardware for my Carvin (gold->black):


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

My customized LTD (now ESP ) M-207 (Gilly Ribeiro custom )


----------



## BMU

The Wall of err...sonic doom. Or something.






(Damn that photo sucks, sorry people. Cellphone technology ftl.)


----------



## Slayer89

BMU said:


> The Wall of err...sonic doom. Or something.
> 
> *pic*
> 
> (Damn that photo sucks, sorry people. Cellphone technology ftl.)



Don't worry, there's far more than enough WIN in the photo to make up for it.


----------



## Shawn

col said:


> New hardware for my Carvin (gold->black):


Beautiful Carvin.


----------



## Crazy Morton

this is my first s7,and the 2nd(7620)will follow soon


----------



## jymellis

Crazy Morton said:


> this is my first s7,and the 2nd(7620)will follow soon


 

 how did you get a reversed headstock and no inlays?


----------



## Daggorath

Crazy Morton said:


> this is my first s7,and the 2nd(7620)will follow soon



That thing is hella' fine. Reverse headstocks make any Ibanez look better though imo.


----------



## Crazy Morton

jymellis said:


> how did you get a reversed headstock and no inlays?


it was came from the sky bro, 


Daggorath said:


> That thing is hella' fine. Reverse headstocks make any Ibanez look better though imo.



totally agree with you


----------



## jymellis

the cutaways on the body look pretty thick, is that a chibanez?


----------



## Prydogga

There's no way it's a Chibanez, Chibanez' don't have proper S switching systems, nor the Ibanez ZR trem. 

They also can't pull of a body shape, headstock, logo, or anything, I guarantee it's customized.


----------



## Crazy Morton

jymellis said:


> the cutaways on the body look pretty thick, is that a chibanez?


actually,this is an ibanez s7420,which the neck has been modified and looks like thru-neck body and make it reverse for sure.. (i apologies because my english is bad)


----------



## hiflyer

. Killer, already has EMG's.


----------



## JohnIce




----------



## col

JohnIce said:


>



You can't just post such great looking guitars and not tell what they are.


----------



## Customisbetter

^Homemade Horizon 7 and a (custom?) Woodo 7 Ebony top.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh god, why have i never looked in this thread before?!?!?! so many sexy guitars!


----------



## JohnIce

col said:


> You can't just post such great looking guitars and not tell what they are.


 
As Custom said, the first one is home-built and the second one is a Woodo GS2 Ebony 7-string. I modded it by distressing the hardware though.


----------



## Skanky

Hey! It's my turn!




Love at first sight:






Even in fluorescent lighting, it shines:







LFR Tremolo (prior to my adjusting it):






Looking down the neck:







On the couch:





It's new home:






Painted Headstock:






Ain't she purdy?:


----------



## geofreesun

hell ya shes purdy!!! is that a real maple top? which models have the veneers??? i have a hard time figuring out those agiles



Skanky said:


> Hey! It's my turn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love at first sight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in fluorescent lighting, it shines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LFR Tremolo (prior to my adjusting it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down the neck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the couch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's new home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted Headstock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't she purdy?:


----------



## Skanky

It's real maple, but I don't know how thick it is... I think it's carved (not a veneer), but again, I don't know how thick the maple part is. It's really gorgeous. Glad you like it!


----------



## col

I guess I'll post these here as well:


----------



## Skanky

col said:


> I guess I'll post these here as well:





Ewwwww. What an ugly guitar!


----------



## Ben.Last

So "ugly" that we needed all the pictures quoted immediately after he posted them??? Ugh


----------



## Pif

Put this one together from parts (sorry the pic is so dark, scrambling to find a better one, but all others are from during shows with just as poor lighting):






Warmoth body (swamp ash with wenge top)
Warmoth neck (maple with ebony fretboard and wenge peghead veneer)
Gotoh bridge
Sperzel locking tuners
DiMarzio Blaze neck in the bridge
DiMarzio D Activator 7 in the neck
500k DiMarzio volume pot
Dunlop straplocks



Check out Thira at www.thiraband.com, www.youtube.com/thiraband, and thira.bandcamp.com


----------



## Alberto7

Whoa, that looks pretty sweet man! However, is it just me or does that neck look VERY wide?... It still looks great!


----------



## Kel668

Hey all, been lurking for a while. Sitting here bored on a Halloween morning and figured I'd finally say "hi, here's my guitar."


----------



## astm

Pif said:


> Put this one together from parts (sorry the pic is so dark, scrambling to find a better one, but all others are from during shows with just as poor lighting):
> 
> 
> 
> Warmoth body (swamp ash with wenge top)
> Warmoth neck (maple with ebony fretboard and wenge peghead veneer)
> Gotoh bridge
> Sperzel locking tuners
> DiMarzio Blaze neck in the bridge
> DiMarzio D Activator 7 in the neck
> 500k DiMarzio volume pot
> Dunlop straplocks
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Thira at www.thiraband.com, www.youtube.com/thiraband, and thira.bandcamp.com


You put a Blaze Neck in the Bridge and a D Activator 7 in the Neck eve though the DA7 is louder?

How does it sound?


----------



## wannabguitarist

geofreesun said:


> hell ya shes purdy!!! is that a real maple top? which models have the veneers??? i have a hard time figuring out those agiles



Agiles are most definitely veneers. The Interceptors/Septors don't even have real maple caps under the veneer; it's all mahogany




Pif said:


> Put this one together from parts (sorry the pic is so dark, scrambling to find a better one, but all others are from during shows with just as poor lighting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmoth body (swamp ash with wenge top)
> Warmoth neck (maple with ebony fretboard and wenge peghead veneer)
> Gotoh bridge
> Sperzel locking tuners
> DiMarzio Blaze neck in the bridge
> DiMarzio D Activator 7 in the neck
> 500k DiMarzio volume pot
> Dunlop straplocks
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Thira at www.thiraband.com, www.youtube.com/thiraband, and thira.bandcamp.com





Any more detailed pictures?


----------



## Pif

Alberto7 said:


> Whoa, that looks pretty sweet man! However, is it just me or does that neck look VERY wide?... It still looks great!



I actually feel the neck is fairly small for a seven, much smaller than my old RG1527. I'm kind of a small fella, so that may be causing a bit of the illusion =)


----------



## ralphy1976

Pif said:


> Put this one together from parts (sorry the pic is so dark, scrambling to find a better one, but all others are from during shows with just as poor lighting):
> 
> 
> Warmoth body (swamp ash with wenge top)
> Warmoth neck (maple with ebony fretboard and wenge peghead veneer)
> Gotoh bridge
> Sperzel locking tuners
> DiMarzio Blaze neck in the bridge
> DiMarzio D Activator 7 in the neck
> 500k DiMarzio volume pot
> Dunlop straplocks
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Thira at www.thiraband.com, www.youtube.com/thiraband, and thira.bandcamp.com



i really dig the colour scheme and the way the room is furnished...not meant to be metal but actually pretty bad ass!!!!


----------



## Pif

astm said:


> You put a Blaze Neck in the Bridge and a D Activator 7 in the Neck eve though the DA7 is louder?
> 
> How does it sound?



Yep! I absolutely love it! I did it because it was one of those little tidbits of advice on DiMarzio's website (putting the blaze neck in the bridge) and it's worked out great. Afterwords, a buddy of mine put a Blaze bridge in the bridge of his seven, and I felt it was a bit too hot for my taste. Still happy with the Blaze neck =) Here's a camcorder quality vid of this seven. I'm using the blaze the whole time:


----------



## Pif

wannabguitarist said:


> Agiles are most definitely veneers. The Interceptors/Septors don't even have real maple caps under the veneer; it's all mahogany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more detailed pictures?




Sure thing! Here's a couple from during the build:
















I'll try to get better finished shots up ASAP, my apologies =)


----------



## Pif

ralphy1976 said:


> i really dig the colour scheme and the way the room is furnished...not meant to be metal but actually pretty bad ass!!!!




Thanks alot man! I'm very proud of that room. It's just a small one bedroom apartment and I wanted to make it special. They wouldn't let me paint the walls, so I hung curtains in stripes =) I'm a bit of a steampunk enthusiast


----------



## col

wannabguitarist said:


> Agiles are most definitely veneers. The Interceptors/Septors don't even have real maple caps under the veneer; it's all mahogany



Rondo Music Web Page : Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB Black Flame *Real Flame Maple top* and double cutaway light mahoganny arch top body


----------



## wannabguitarist

col said:


> Rondo Music Web Page : Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB Black Flame *Real Flame Maple top* and double cutaway light mahoganny arch top body



Well the veneer _is_ made out of real maple but it's just a paper thin veneer so they technically aren't wrong. There were a few a while back where you could kinda see the neck-through stripes through the veneer when the light hit it a certain way. If you take a look at the natural ones you'll notice they're all mahogany. I don't think Rondo cuts a bunch of maple tops for the Interceptors that are dyed/painted/whatever then makes bodies without tops just for the few natural ones. Look at the tops on the Interceptors; none of them really look like real solid maple tops (especially the tribal finished ones).

Not knocking the guitars at all; just being pedantic


----------



## MikeH

My newest addition:


----------



## InCasinoOut

I don't think I posted this final version before. My "what-if" Agile RGD killer. The Agile Deceptor Elite.


----------



## michaelr2c

My Eric Christman Custom 7...my dream guitar in reality!!

2C
Conscience Whispers


----------



## HEXagramX

Pif said:


> Sure thing! Here's a couple from during the build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get better finished shots up ASAP, my apologies =)



how much did it coast for the body and neck?


----------



## Ishkabibble

Koa top wood, mahogony body, flame maple / walnut / mahogony neck, macassar ebony fretboard, 27.5" scale length, 26 frets, SD Phase 2 Blackouts, Original Floyd. Made by Jim Lewis of Strictly 7 Guitars!


----------



## Pif

michaelr2c said:


> My Eric Christman Custom 7...my dream guitar in reality!!
> 
> 2C
> Conscience Whispers


 

That. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## Pif

HEXagramX said:


> how much did it coast for the body and neck?


 
The body was around $400 and the neck was around $500 if remember correctly (it's been about a year, my apologies). The neck price went WAY up when I requested a Wenge peghead veneer, not one of the woods they'd normally do that with.


----------



## Alberto7

michaelr2c said:


> My Eric Christman Custom 7...my dream guitar in reality!!
> 
> 2C
> Conscience Whispers



Explain to me... Wtf is that beauty?!  I want detaaiiilllssss! Haha


----------



## michaelr2c

Alberto7 said:


> Explain to me... Wtf is that beauty?!  I want detaaiiilllssss! Haha


 
I co-designed it with Eric Christman (www.ericchristman.com). The body wood is Black Korina or Limba wood--supposed to be the best wood for humbucker guitars because it resonates in the same frequency range as the pickups. The top is figured Koa. I designed the fretboard inlay which is of the same figured koa as the top. The neck and headstock binding is also from the same piece of figured koa. The Fretboard is ebony and the neckthrough is limba/ebony/koa/ebony/limba. She's all wood, too--vol/tone knobs are ebony, tuners are ebony with ebony headplate and the figured koa "C" for Eric Christman.

Pickups are Bartolinis wire with the Petrucci 3 way switching--amazing clean sounds in the center position! And, of course, it's an original Floyd.

I first had Eric build me a 6 six string that I love, but the only thing with it that bother me slightly is it had a more typical lower horn that my knuckles hit when I play in the upper register. So I asked Eric on this one to cut the lower horn a bit and we came up with the design as you see here--it affords a lot of easy access room and Eric liked it so much, he made it standard for his other instruments.

I also love the matching wood control covers on the back. And, you'd never believe the price on this...bearing in mind that Eric does everything completely by hand--no CNC machines. I would expect this to cost from $8-10k anywhere else. From Eric it was $4500! I feel like I stole it!!

You can hear this guitar on my Conscience Whispers song "Dante's March" on myspace at myspace.com/consciencewhispers.


----------



## Hate

My recently acquired Uni.






Two chums hanging out.


----------



## RideFour15

Finally got my first seven this week. 1999 RG7620. The finish is in rough shape, the neck has some dings, and I was/am missing some hardware, but it plays really nice and sounds nice. Not bad for $225 through local CL.


----------



## Hendog

Sebastian said:


> I never liked John Petrucci.. but his guitar is nice


 
Whaaaaa?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Petrucci is the best part of Dream Theatre.


----------



## RXTN




----------



## XxImGuitardedxX

Just got her yesterday


----------



## XxImGuitardedxX

InCasinoOut said:


> I don't think I posted this final version before. My "what-if" Agile RGD killer. The Agile Deceptor Elite.


 
I totally want this guitar, it is exactly what my dream guitar would look like.


----------



## The Necrotizer

Got this bad boy (the axe) a couple of monthys ago, it was worth waiting a searching for a natrual finish!


----------



## SjPedro

well just because I am a poor man doesn't mean I am not proud of my instrument so here it is: My Jack & Danny YC-780 7 String with Crunch Lab 7 and Liquifire 7 

I nicknamed it "Jenny 7"


----------



## Alberto7

SjPedro said:


> well just because I am a poor man doesn't mean I am not proud of my instrument so here it is: My Jack & Danny YC-780 7 String with Crunch Lab 7 and Liquifire 7
> 
> I nicknamed it "Jenny 7"



Huge picture is f-king huge!  Looks nice, however! I want me some CrunchLab + Liquifire goodness for my DC727


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

Ibanez 7321-7

just got this thing last week and I'm slowly learning how to play it the right way


----------



## ScottBTBG

Ishkabibble said:


> Koa top wood, mahogony body, flame maple / walnut / mahogony neck, macassar ebony fretboard, 27.5" scale length, 26 frets, SD Phase 2 Blackouts, Original Floyd. Made by Jim Lewis of Strictly 7 Guitars!




wooowwww...

that is a jawdropping guitar!!!

nicely done, sir.


----------



## nikt

random pix of my current guitars


----------



## Maurobrazil

.


----------



## nikt

I bought it on ebay last year. It's Ibanez LA custom shop


----------



## Ben.Last

STOP quoting pictures on the same damned page


----------



## CloudAC

A 14 string Ibanez Acoustic? That is fucking badass!


----------



## November5th

My RG8527 J-Custom


----------



## vampiregenocide

My RG2027x with Bareknuckle Aftermath, don't think I posted it here.


----------



## Shawn

Very nice, nikt.


----------



## butch

Finally got around to getting some photos...


----------



## CloudAC

Sweet jesus thats a badass ibanez collection


----------



## german7

RG 7321


----------



## ralphy1976

@butch : JMP-1 and swirled Uni....you just copied / pasted my pic right??!!!

Great collection!!!


----------



## butch

Had I only used that JMP1 in years...Have been gigging with a 5150 combo for the past six months or so. Before that, it was a Line 6 X3 Live & Crate Power Block. Will have to plug it all in to see what my "old idea" of tone was...

The Iron Pewter/Electric Blue/White RG7620 swirl is a Herc Fede swirl (for those who have asked).

I have three others that didn't make the pics, but will be up soon enough: Fernandes Revolver 7 w/Sustainer, Ibanez AJ307CE acoustic, and an Ibanez RG7/13 doubleneck.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Butch, its too bad you won't have any of those guitars after i find out where you live and STEAL ALL OF THEM.

hahaha amazing collection! and my swirly eyes suspected that to be a Herc swirl...


----------



## Kykv

Lootnick GTX7


----------



## Shawn

butch said:


> Finally got around to getting some photos...



Impressive collection!


----------



## ruiner

Hi everyone!
It's just my 7-strings 
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/4412/img0447s.jpg


----------



## pkgitar

Ginormous picture, but you just can't not love it! Got this baby a week ago!


----------



## Randy

That's a serious quilt on that thing.


----------



## 77zark77

butch said:


> Finally got around to getting some photos...


 

awesome !!!


----------



## nikt

ruiner is that korina on schecter? more pix please


----------



## jymellis

best thread on all the intrawebz!


----------



## ruiner

nikt said:


> ruiner is that korina on schecter? more pix please


yes, korina body with bolt on maple neck, I believe it's one of kind guitar
more pix on friday


----------



## Sebastian

ruiner said:


> yes, korina body with bolt on maple neck, I believe it's one of kind guitar
> more pix on friday



Looks nice  and a great collection 

Whats that "Ibanez" with a TOM and single pickup ?


----------



## ruiner

Sebastian said:


> Looks nice  and a great collection
> 
> Whats that "Ibanez" with a TOM and single pickup ?


 
thanks

it's 7620 with custom/handmade body, made in USA, but i'm not sure...
sound better than my 7621


----------



## Hendog

vampiregenocide said:


> Petrucci is the best part of Dream Theatre.


 
You got that right! Well, other than the spelling.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hendog said:


> You got that right! Well, other than the spelling.


 
I presume you're referring to 'theatre'? Thats the way its spelt in Europe and other places, like centre and metre. You Americans reverse the '-re' suffix on a lot of words, don't know why.


----------



## snakeman4968

Only have the one 7 string for the moment, just got into them hence the 'Newbie' post count.

Don't have any single pics yet of my UV777BK, but here it is with my other 2 six strings (Ibanez Jem77FP & XPT700FX 'Xiphos')

Later,
snakeman4968


----------



## Bekanor

Family photo (I know there's 2 6 strings in there, just deal). 

Not pictured: My pickup-less RG2127X that I'm thinking about putting up for trades.


----------



## Ben.Last

vampiregenocide said:


> I presume you're referring to 'theatre'? Thats the way its spelt in Europe and other places, like centre and metre. You Americans reverse the '-re' suffix on a lot of words, don't know why.



Maybe because, to continue this tangent, the "re" spelling makes no sense from a pronunciation perspective, even taking into account European accents.


----------



## bosmaster

My seven strings...


Aligator 27" Custom Warlock

3 piece maple neck through
Mahagony wings
Ebony fretboard (27")
SD SH4-7/SH2-7
String Thru Body













Aligator 30" Custom Superstrat

Body: Alder
Neck: Walnut/Maple (30"/27 frets)
Pickups: SD SH6-7/SH1-7
Graphtech saddles/nut
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Sunburst satin


----------



## ruiner

Aligator 30" Custom Superstrat looks very unusual and cool


----------



## ruiner

sevens, that i dislike, I had them and sold instanty 

two Carvin DC727, Ibanez AX7521 and Dean Evo 7


----------



## Sludgehammer

The day I got it. Duncan Invader coming for the bridge slot soon.


----------



## butch

Got some pics of the final 3...

Included are: Fernandes Revolver 7 (w/sustainer)
Ibanez AJ307 (early issue, before they changed the electronics)
Ibanez RG7/13 Doubleneck (13 strings on top neck, 7 on bottom)


Cheers,
Butch


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dude...an RG7/13? I have never seen one of those before. Is it a LACs? The headstock looks fucking messy ha ha.


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

That has to be so heavy! Damn!


----------



## butch

Yes, the doubleneck is heavy...and impossible to get a case for (unless I go custom made). The top neck is strung as a standard 12 string, w/ a low B. Not too difficult to play, and the way the guitar eqs itself, the B string really doesn't need to be doubled.

LACS? Nah, actually put together right here in PA. The guitar is pretty much a merge of a 7620 (bottom neck), and a highly modified (duh) 7421 w/7620 electronics, anf the treble side of the headstock drilled for the extra tuners.

Bummer is, six months after the photos initially went to the LACS (I know some people), Head had his "Untouchables" doubleneck. So much for being the only one...

One day, I'll get it to a Sevenfest or Jemfest.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## vampiregenocide

I thought that headstock looked a little cluttered.


----------



## cregmachine




----------



## stiankarlsen

Here's my 7, Schecter C7 Standard.




And Here with my 6's.


----------



## m4rK

red and black is nice..


----------



## jr1092




----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## SageK

jr1092 said:


>



beautiful


----------



## sandwichamwin

Developed some film last night and found a shot of my RG7620. She's currently in open G and lovin' it.

Just had to share


----------



## andrew_k

Crappy cell phone picture!


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Ive got more pics posted in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-ibanez-j-custom-lacs-prestige-thread-11.html


----------



## Manticore

Metal_Maniac said:


> Ive got more pics posted in this thread:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-ibanez-j-custom-lacs-prestige-thread-11.html



she's pretty!


----------



## innertylodemon

i am seeing if i can beat $400 for a excellent condition 21, know of anything?]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## SageK

My H-207 next to the Jackson and my Ibanez 2354LB (eb3 copy) 




H-207 





OH, and yes, those are sharks on my sheets.


----------



## RXTN

Pic of my new Apex1


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^ love that cracked leather/hide looking finish


----------



## ralphy1976

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^ love that cracked leather/hide looking finish



i second that "stars and 69" baby, "stars and 69"


----------



## crystalmt

Hi I'm new to the forum and to 7's. I recently picked up these two guitars, a 7620 and a 7421xl. This seemed like an ok thread to post some thoughts about them along with the pics, let me know if it's not!

The 7620 was purchased at Bill's music in Catonsville MD for 400 dollars and they set it up exactly how I wanted it for free. They did an amazing job, the action is great, super low no buzzing. The 'New 7' pickups are better for what I am playing (lots of black metal trem picking with delay) than the EMG 81 and 85 on the LTD guitar I was playing before I got them. Overall they have a more forgiving but also a more muffled sound. To my ear the tone is a little flat on the lower strings D-C, and the lowest string sounds muddy but that is due to lack of string tension...the band I am in has songs in A standard and drop G: The lowest string needs to be thicker (I am using a Dimarzio 7 set with a low .59, not thick enough for low G or really for A) to play in these tunings, but rather than try to make this guitar work for that range, I started looking around for a fixed bridge 7. 

I found this 7421xl at guitar center in Towson, MD, for $349. It is not set up very well, but good enough to play on after lowering the saddles a little bit. I really like this guitar. The guitar is 27" scale, and you can really feel the extra tension. It was not enough to compensate for the drop G with whatever string tension was on there when I got it (.56 or .59), but with a .62 it is almost perfect. The pickups on this guitar to my ear are just as good as the New 7's (or Blaze ii whatever) on the 7620, but it is hard to compare then because the string tension affects the tone as well. Neither of these pickup sets are great, but they are not terrible at all, overall I like the less harsh tone of passive humbuckers over the EMG's in my old guitar, but I could use a little more clarity in the lower range, and the neck pickups are also a little flat. I would like to switch the pickups at some point but I have very little experience playing different pickups, so I welcome suggestions! I play this music Questioner | Questioner, as well as more traditional death metal. 

Also, I feel lucky to have found these guitars, especially the 7421xl, but they are the same boring color! I would love to redo the fixed bridge in something like a Guerilla Guitars sludge rust... anyone know how?


----------



## Shawn

Might as well add these pics....


----------



## m4rK

A fine looking family your have there!


----------



## RXTN

Mindcrime1204 said:


> ^^^ love that cracked leather/hide looking finish



Yeah! it looks awesom, plus if the paint starts to crack, you can just colour it out with black marker


----------



## Ammusa

RXTN said:


> Yeah! it looks awesom, plus if the paint starts to crack, you can just colour it out with black marker


 
Did you get it from muusikoiden.net?


----------



## valentine

Hi. I'm new on ss.org but i want to show you my guitars 
Sorry for the quality of photos.




My Ibanez ax7521 (99, MiJ, with d sonic and paf7) and my rg7621(97, MiJ, stock )


----------



## Mindcrime1204

valentine said:


> Hi. I'm new on ss.org but i want to show you my guitars
> Sorry for the quality of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ibanez ax7521 (99, MiJ, with d sonic and paf7) and my rg7621(97, MiJ, stock )


 
Welcome 

Plans for the pups in the 7621?


----------



## valentine

Soon . I think that evo is the best choice . In the future : ibanez k7 and s7420fm


----------



## Path

Fresh Outta the box.


----------



## dime3334

By dime3334 at 2011-02-08


----------



## jtm45

vampiregenocide said:


> My RG2027x with Bareknuckle Aftermath, don't think I posted it here.



Looks lovely with a Zebra in the bridge Ross!!! (and a BKP one at that!!!)
I always wanted to get a set of BKP's for the guitar but never had the cash to spare at the right time (or spent it on something else when i did....doh!).

How you getting on with the guitar anyway ?


----------



## Churchie777




----------



## mattofvengeance

New Bobbin Toppers


----------



## dymo

sup guys! heres my new rgd 2127 i got 2 days ago! sorry for bad quality pics,just used my iphone!










cheers


----------



## Marty Siggery

Siggery Fanned


----------



## Marty Siggery

Marty Siggery said:


> Siggery Fanned



Sorry I haven't figured out how to get large images on here yet


----------



## SEBON3254

my Ibanez RG1527Z
With this guitar, I covered "Racecar" by Periphery
YouTube - SEBON3254's Channel


----------



## MaxStatic

I'll play, RGD7321. See more pics and details in my NGD thread.


----------



## ghostred7

As of about an hour ago:


----------



## Tom 1.0




----------



## Gibsonist666




----------



## BillbergNT7

My ESP NT-7


----------



## mikebled

My RG7321.


----------



## 7loppy

Hey dudes I'm new here! I just got done putting some blackouts in my good old '98 RG7621 so i figured I'd share a few pics. Not the cleanest rout job, i plan on putting black anodized rings around them anyway.

Whacha think?


----------



## matt0710

Schecter Hellraiser C7, Dean RC7X, Schecter Omen Extreme 7


----------



## Hamdangle

Tribal Green or GTFO!


----------



## Santuzzo

Here are my 3 RG1527M's.


----------



## Bigfan

Now that is HOT!


----------



## tubarao guitars

3 RG1527M's ???
hate you 3 times.


----------



## RXTN

Ammusa said:


> Did you get it from muusikoiden.net?



Kyllä/yes i did


----------



## RXTN

Santuzzo said:


> Here are my 3 RG1527M's.



Why the hell you have 3 exact ones?


----------



## Santuzzo

RXTN said:


> Why the hell you have 3 exact ones?



Because I can


----------



## SEBON3254

Santuzzo said:


> Because I can


 
I've never seen the same three guitars standing side by side!
apparently funny, but I think that's practical.
nice jobs!


----------



## valentine

Some new photos of my babies


----------



## Sebastian

^ Fajne Ibanezy


----------



## valentine

Dzieki seba


----------



## carcass

Sebastian said:


> ^ Fajne Ibanezy



fakt fajné Ibanezy


----------



## mikebled

RG7321


----------



## Humanoid

My love <3


----------



## Bigfan




----------



## TomParenteau




----------



## RGD MIKE




----------



## ROAR

Turn your RGD down.


----------



## RGD MIKE

ROAR said:


> Turn your RGD down.



Sorry!!!


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury

LTD SC 607b


----------



## goreguts

*has anyone bought or tried the Ibanez* RGD2127Z *RGD* Prestige *7* String, i have a universe an im lookin for something with extended scale length...


----------



## goreguts

im lookin into the RGD2127Z RGD, how does it play???


----------



## Tree

goreguts said:


> im lookin into the RGD2127Z RGD, how does it play???



There are a lot of posts about it. Go to Google and type "site:sevenstring.org" and then what you're searching for


----------



## RGD MIKE

goreguts said:


> im lookin into the RGD2127Z RGD, how does it play???



I wrote a giant review of it some time back man. best guitar i have ever own. it plays so well. that with my gibson is the best live combo ever


----------



## MaxStatic

Just finished it


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxStatic said:


> Just finished it



Looks great !!!


----------



## BlackMesa

Is that a 7321? Looks freakin awesome.


----------



## Ice4600

I figured I might post mine together


----------



## MatthewK

Didn't want to do a whole NGD, but I just got this from Amazon for a hair under 1500. Fully loaded EBMM JP7.


----------



## shadowlife

MaxStatic said:


> Just finished it



That sir, is badass.


----------



## Lord Insane

Where did you get the pickguard for your RG7? I need one exactly like that!


----------



## Lord Insane

Mindcrime1204 said:


>



Where did you get the pickguard for his one? I need one just like that for my RG7620


----------



## Lon

Gentlemen, enjoy your cocktease, when im done with all guitars (in a few days) there will be a epic ngd


----------



## tubarao guitars

is it a OOTS swirl?
moar pixxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zavier7strings




----------



## Drowner

My first post here, thought I would throw up a couple pics of my new toy. My first 7 was a cheap Schecter, this one is a bit of an upgrade. It's an LTD H-1007FR Prototype.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

TomPerverteau said:


>



Word is, that used to be a Loomis  .....


----------



## josh pelican

Lon said:


> Gentlemen, enjoy your cocktease, when im done with all guitars (in a few days) there will be a epic ngd



I don't think putting a guitar together from parts of your other guitars constitutes as a new guitar day.

Unless you've been putting them all together from parts...


----------



## MrZUmis




----------



## CrushingAnvil

MrZUmis said:


> -



Nice!:


----------



## Spence

Drowner said:


> My first post here, thought I would throw up a couple pics of my new toy. My first 7 was a cheap Schecter, this one is a bit of an upgrade. It's an LTD H-1007FR Prototype.


Is it just the photo or is the headstock on this a lot narrower than the normal H series headstock?


----------



## Bouillestfu

^it's the prototype headstock. At NAMM that's what it looked like until they modified it abit to look meaner.


----------



## Drowner

It's completely different than what went into production. Since it was pretty much identical to the Schecter heads, they changed it a bit. Personally, I like the proto one better than the production.


----------



## shaggydogJV

Before:





Middle: Chrunchlab in the bridge, Liquifire in the neck





And the end result, liquifire still in the neck, but now with a BKP cold sweat in the bridge.





That toggle where the tone control is now controls the coil tap, up is north, middle is humbucker, down is south.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Drowner said:


> My first post here, thought I would throw up a couple pics of my new toy. My first 7 was a cheap Schecter, this one is a bit of an upgrade. It's an LTD H-1007FR Prototype.



that is a thin ass neck compared to what I see in every other 7.


----------



## Norstorm




----------



## thedonal

Moody, like!


----------



## b7string

CrownofWorms said:


> that is a thin ass neck compared to what I see in every other 7.



I think its just an illusion from the fretboard purfling, but it does look a little more narrow.


----------



## Baco

Finally a 7string again!
















A Guerilla M-SR7 FR (27" scale, Maple Neck-Through, Mahogany wings, OFR7, SD Blackouts, ...)

Thanks to Nick @ Axepalace for hooking me up 

Now, 3 hours left and I can go home to check her out, still at work now


----------



## mikernaut

Nice Baco, get home and play that!


----------



## Baco

I wish I could, still a good (long) 2 hours to go here


----------



## aikonen

i hate this fucking forum. i hate myself for selling all of my sevenstrings. i hate not having the economy for buying a new sevenstring.


----------



## devolutionary

That finish on the Guerrilla always makes me so very, VERY sad that I can't source them in New Zealand. So very damn cool.


----------



## VILARIKA

LTD 607B


----------



## forshagesan

I'm a builder and I looove my sevens. Here's a few of my personals:


----------



## Ben.Last

*Prepares for the annoying pic quoting*


----------



## metalheadblues

That strat is beautiful..


----------



## Santuzzo

forshagesan said:


> I'm a builder and I looove my sevens. Here's a few of my personals:



Veeery nice !

What kind of bridge is that on the Strat? I know it's a vintage tremolo-kind of bridge, but what's the brand?


----------



## forshagesan

Thanks! The bridge on the strat is a NOS 7 string version of the Fender Floyd Rose II locking trem as seen on the Fender Strat Plus Deluxes from the mid '90's.
Xhefri's Guitars - Fender Stratocaster Plus Deluxe
I suspect fender was planning a 7 string version but it never got off the ground. Lucky me, that trem is awesome. Here's vid:


----------



## Prydogga

Those 3 guitars are beyond stunning man, I've never seen a TOM/headless bridge, looks classy. All of them do.


----------



## xRiCoRex

My 7s 

Jackson Cow 7 with Bareknuckle Aftermath


----------



## Metal_Maniac

xRiCoRex said:


> My 7s
> 
> Jackson Cow 7 with Bareknuckle Aftermath



How is the Aftermath? I've Just ordered the neck and bridge set


----------



## xRiCoRex

Metal_Maniac said:


> How is the Aftermath? I've Just ordered the neck and bridge set




It's a very good pickup, before I have a 707 on my COW 7 but I hate him, so I replace him by the BKP, I have some tone like Periphery, or Vildhjarta, Whitechapel.

He is really punchy and tight I love


----------



## ZombieHeroRich

My first *7*, it's a *beast*.


----------



## Bouillestfu

^ I love the headstock on that 1007FR I find it to be completely stunning!


----------



## ZombieHeroRich

Bouillestfu said:


> ^ I love the headstock on that 1007FR I find it to be completely stunning!



I've always loved this headstock too! If you haven't played one yet you should give it a try! It's a great, smooth-playing guitar!


----------



## ittoa666

I played a 10017fr at a music store recently, good setup and everything, but I didn't like it at all. Maybe it's because I've been going more for passives.


----------



## thenoguy

My uv777,and two 7620's the red one was originally black.


----------



## JohnIce

Guess this goes here:


----------



## ZombieHeroRich

ittoa666 said:


> I played a 10017fr at a music store recently, good setup and everything, but I didn't like it at all. Maybe it's because I've been going more for passives.



The EMGs are perfect for the metal sound in my band. I play through an Orange halfstack with a metalzone pedal and it's pure monstrosity metal.


----------



## Zoltta

My one and only Seven, actually my one and only guitar period, and i havnt played it in about 2 years. I guess i lost the desire but oh well, i still love it and here it is.


----------



## CyanideOverkill

Ryan said:


> Those be LSRs home slizzle. They have a 40:1 gear ratio and they lock.
> They're the choice of champions... Such as myself.




I want that Jackson tough I don't see it completely ...


----------



## tank

ImageShack Album - 6 images


----------



## theicon2125

Jcustomfreak said:


>



Ive been seein these on ebay, they are by far the nicest Ibanez axes I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Santuzzo

forshagesan said:


> Thanks! The bridge on the strat is a NOS 7 string version of the Fender Floyd Rose II locking trem as seen on the Fender Strat Plus Deluxes from the mid '90's.
> Xhefri's Guitars - Fender Stratocaster Plus Deluxe
> I suspect fender was planning a 7 string version but it never got off the ground. Lucky me, that trem is awesome. Here's vid:



Hey, sorry for my late reply, I thought I had subscribed to this thread, but I actually hadn't so I did not see your post with the clip until just now.

Thank you very much for posting this. That is a nice guitar!

Are those trems still made? Where did you buy it?


----------



## ifex

Microtones! Pretty standard Ibanez RG7420, re-fretted for the 16EDO temperament.


----------



## Ripper1134

weiner


----------



## Ripper1134

Zoltta said:


> My one and only Seven, actually my one and only guitar period, and i havnt played it in about 2 years. I guess i lost the desire but oh well, i still love it and here it is.


im jelly. where the hell can i get one????


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

ifex said:


> Microtones! Pretty standard Ibanez RG7420, re-fretted for the 16EDO temperament.



wth...


----------



## guitarister7321

My only seven... for now, I need to get something a bit better. Hopefully I'll find a COW 7 When I get the money to afford one! Here is my RG7321.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

Metamurphic said:


> I've been intending to take some nice pics of my sevens for a long time and finally got around to it! We've seen these guitars countless times but these ones are MINE!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy these as much as i did taking them.


 

I used to have that same Agile. I sold it for $50 dollars more than I bought it for.

I miss it a little though


----------



## BlackStar101

Here are some pics of my LTD MH-417. Just had green sperzels installed. Next upgrade will be black hardware instead of the black/chrome. Here are some pics:


----------



## unclejemima218

Here ya go:


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Hey guys (and ladies, hopefully) 

I figured, this would be a cool thread for my first post.
The guitar is an Agile(now loaded with BKP's), the Amp an Earforce two, the Box an TT-Cabs Rex V (a huuuge 2*12Cab).
(Sorry for the lack of focus!!)







Ps:
and YES, the whole thing was standing on beer chases, as the moment I took it, the second cab was still missing, just imagine another right beneath it xDD


----------



## paulogrind

And here's my ESP LTD H-207.


----------



## stone331

I have that same blue 7 but its more like a teal color... a 2001 japanese s-series right?


----------



## Josh_Conlee

Just a couple of pics of the 7321 (One is my avatar ;D)


----------



## XenuLaVey

Been a lurker forever...might as well make the first post count.


----------



## Santuzzo

XenuLaVey said:


> Been a lurker forever...might as well make the first post count.



Welcome to the forum!
And great 1st post!

Awesome guitars you got there! I especially love that ESP tele-style and the new Apex (sunburst).

How do you like the latter (new Apex)?

Lars


----------



## XenuLaVey

Santuzzo said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> And great 1st post!
> 
> Awesome guitars you got there! I especially love that ESP tele-style and the new Apex (sunburst).
> 
> How do you like the latter (new Apex)?
> 
> Lars


 
I love it alot...having a single coil in the neck is nice for a change. I changed out the bridge pickup already. Not a fan of the PAF7's or Blaze stuff. I get my pickups wound by Duncan's CS. Kinda an overwound meatier JB. I almost never leave my guitars stock... 

That ESP is for sale, like stupid-cheap...lol I'm just not using it at all. It's a 27" scale, but I like the RG1077XL's better...


----------



## Santuzzo

XenuLaVey said:


> I love it alot...having a single coil in the neck is nice for a change. I changed out the bridge pickup already. Not a fan of the PAF7's or Blaze stuff. I get my pickups wound by Duncan's CS. Kinda an overwound meatier JB. I almost never leave my guitars stock...




I was thinking I'd like that Apex more if it had a humbucker in the neck position instead of the single coil.
Do you know if its routed for just a single coil or would a humbucker fit without extra routing?


----------



## Bouillestfu

unclejemima218 said:


> Here ya go:



Hold the phone!!!!! You have a 7-string Forest LTD???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! Why has no one told me about this? Is this custom shopped?


----------



## XenuLaVey

Santuzzo said:


> I was thinking I'd like that Apex more if it had a humbucker in the neck position instead of the single coil.
> Do you know if its routed for just a single coil or would a humbucker fit without extra routing?


 
naw it's just routed for the single man...there's that and a channel for the wiring in the top between the pickups. I was considering a clear pickguard till I saw that part. lol


----------



## unclejemima218

Bouillestfu said:


> Hold the phone!!!!! You have a 7-string Forest LTD???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! Why has no one told me about this? Is this custom shopped?



nope! they stopped making them in ....somewhere between '00 and '03? someone correct me please if I'm wrong.


----------



## matisq

My Flame EXG-7 with DiMarzio Blaze Custom pickups set


----------



## 103801061982

thought id throw this one in


----------



## HumanFuseBen

YUM. Is that a Herc swirl? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 103801061982

HumanFuseBen said:


> YUM. Is that a Herc swirl? Welcome to the forum.


 
thanks. i've spent a few hours gawping at all the gear on here. 
its a swirl by alan a oots. difficult photo well, but is a real belter in person. sounds huge. this is my first 7 and honestly can't see what took me so long.


----------



## vampiregenocide

XenuLaVey said:


>


 
That ESP is hot! How is that Apex 100?


----------



## matt012ib

XenuLaVey said:


> Been a lurker forever...might as well make the first post count.




Do all UV's have glow in the dark inlays?


----------



## XenuLaVey

matt012ib said:


> Do all UV's have glow in the dark inlays?


 
I dunno. But these are aftermarket inlays I put in it. It was originally just a stock Universe neck from a 777BK. I took out the pearloid/abalone ones and put these in and then refretted it with huge frets... These actually dont glow on their own. That's just how they look with a black light in the room. That's why the binding is glowin' too.


----------



## Skyblue

XenuLaVey said:


> Been a lurker forever...might as well make the first post count.


First of all, welcome  
Second, that ESP is beautiful! What model is that?


----------



## XenuLaVey

Skyblue said:


> First of all, welcome
> Second, that ESP is beautiful! What model is that?


 
Mine is a custom shop one-off from before it became a production model. Currently they make a production model in Steph Carpenter's line called the T7.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

mpsk said:


> This is no mistake, i think that both numbers 540s7 and s7540 are correct



older quote but for some strange reason i had to add my input. 5407s and s5407 (which i usually use) are ALSO acceptable


----------



## Oceans

ah wish I could take pics. All I've got is an schecter omen 7


----------



## Black_Sheep

Here's a nice pic of my K7. Just laying on my couch. It's my only 7 at the moment. And i love it! 


k7.JPG


----------



## Kade Storm

Black_Sheep said:


> Here's a nice pic of my K7. Just laying on my couch. It's my only 7 at the moment. And i love it!
> 
> 
> k7.JPG



Well, even if that's your only 7-string axe, it is still one of the best of its kind in my opinion.


Anyway, I thought I'd finally upload a small shot of my slightly modified Epiphone 7 String Les Paul.


----------



## nscarfo83

My 2011 Dean USA Custom Shop RC7


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Absolutely great finish and color. Looks very nice  

The only thing i dislike are the EMG pickups, and the neck one which is not straight


----------



## PuzzledJester22




----------



## Omrat




----------



## Sephael

Omrat, is the second one walnut?


----------



## Omrat

Sephael said:


> Omrat, is the second one walnut?


 
Nope - it is swamp ash + flamed maple top


----------



## jorkael228

my new Explorer.. never mind the ESP..


----------



## Bigfan

You need to give us a thread on that thing ASAP.


----------



## Yaris

jorkael228 said:


> my new Explorer.. never mind the ESP..


----------



## Hybrid138

Omrat said:


> Nope - it is swamp ash + flamed maple top


I love the way the Zebra pickups look with the maple fretboard. Extremely classy!


----------



## Josh_Conlee

jorkael228 said:


> my new Explorer.. never mind the ESP..



 those fret markers o.o


----------



## shadscbr

Exposed Curves 






Shad


----------



## Santuzzo

shadscbr said:


> Exposed Curves
> 
> 
> Shad



 PRS 7 string?????


----------



## shadscbr

Santuzzo said:


> PRS 7 string?????


 
It's a 7 string hollowbody built by Scott Heatley 

Shad


----------



## Santuzzo

shadscbr said:


> It's a 7 string hollowbody built by Scott Heatley
> 
> Shad




you have more pics?


----------



## shadscbr

Santuzzo said:


> you have more pics?


 
It's my fingerstyle hollowbody, 2 1/8 inch nut width, 26.75" scale length w piezo 





















Shad


----------



## JPMike

shadscbr said:


> It's my fingerstyle hollowbody, 2 1/8 inch nut width, 26.75" scale length w piezo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad



O M F G!!!!


----------



## Santuzzo

shadscbr said:


> It's my fingerstyle hollowbody, 2 1/8 inch nut width, 26.75" scale length w piezo
> 
> Shad



looks absolutely awesome!

Thanks for those pics!


----------



## iamdunker

awesomeness and such


----------



## Ripper1134

just brutal


----------



## ibanezRG1527

good try jared. didnt show up (at least, not on my computer).


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Omrat said:


>


 

Those are beautiful guitars, love the one with the reverse headstock and maple fingerboard !!!. 

What pick ups are you using in it ?


----------



## s4tch

I could have bought it this morning, temptation was there, but I'm GASing for a Japanese Ibby, so I left it where it was:






7321 with a very nice custom paintjob.


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## jordanky

Pickguard installed this morning!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

jordanky said:


> Pickguard installed this morning!


 
That is a really nice guitar, I love the colour, I`ve never seen an Ibanez seven string in that red, did you have it refinished, and is it a Ferrari red ? 

The black pickguard looks really effective against the red !!!.


----------



## LinX

Here is my Carvin Dc 727 (Koa body with flamed maple top. 5-peices neck maple\koa\m\k\m) Awesome guitar, but PU sucks a lot.


----------



## AgileLefty

^ dude, more pics of that Carvin PLEASE!!! side and back shots


----------



## LinX

*AgileLefty *as u wish  but I haven't got side photo right now, can make it later if u want it


----------



## AgileLefty

LinX said:


> *AgileLefty *as u wish  but I haven't got side photo right now, can make it later if u want it


 

yes please, MOAAARRR PICS !!!!


----------



## Ripper1134

ToniS said:


> Finally I can contribute to this thread:



I get precum every time I see one of these guitars still.


----------



## gheoss




----------



## kingmafw

Scattered Messiah said:


> Hey guys (and ladies, hopefully)
> 
> I figured, this would be a cool thread for my first post.
> The guitar is an Agile(now loaded with BKP's), the Amp an Earforce two, the Box an TT-Cabs Rex V (a huuuge 2*12Cab).
> (Sorry for the lack of focus!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps:
> and YES, the whole thing was standing on beer chases, as the moment I took it, the second cab was still missing, just imagine another right beneath it xDD



Is this Agile imported by yourself from the USA?


----------



## F0rte

Too much pr0nz. Can't take anymore.


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany

*pimped Ibanez Apex II
*


----------



## Scrubface05

Old picture with the EMGs,





New picture with the Dimarzios


----------



## AdAstra2025

My only 7

Schecter Omen-7 (stock for now...I will be installing EMG 707-X's)


----------



## jarnozz

Soon This wil be mine! SCHECTER PORN  2 months from now, cuzz my parents pay some for my birthday


----------



## RuffeDK

Ignore the Gibson xD
































Saving up for the amp \m/


----------



## jarnozz

dude, pure awesomeness! 2 very beautifull guitars and a gibson
and RESPECT for the pink cable! it's cool


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

RuffeDK said:


> Ignore the Gibson xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving up for the amp \m/


 
You have an RG1527 just like mine in Royal Blue, one of the best guitars I`ve ever bought. The question is what excuse can I have to own another but in black and some EMG`s ... !!!. 

What pick ups have you put in your 1527 ?

Beautiful guitars (and I love the Gibson too) !!!.


----------



## Ben.Last

Don't quote pics on the same page.


----------



## s4tch

Some vampire kiss:





Got this from DHL this morning. NGD thread is coming.


----------



## jarnozz

> Got this from DHL this morning. NGD thread is coming.



what brand is that? it looks like a ibby


----------



## RuffeDK

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> What pick ups have you put in your 1527 ?
> 
> Beautiful guitars (and I love the Gibson too) !!!


Thank you sir !  

Those are DiMarzios D-sonic (bridge) and air Norton (neck). They came with the guitar when I bought it. I honestly don't like them - they are good for rock'n'roll, jazz and such. Nice clean sound. But they are a no-go with distortion and heavy riffs. Also I find them very hard to get a killer pinch with.
I will order a DM X2N7 (bridge) soon. They should follow up on my needs


----------



## s4tch

jarnozz said:


> what brand is that? it looks like a ibby



 she's a 7620.


----------



## _Shorty

Wow, there are lots of nice guitars here! Here's the ESP LTD F-207 I picked up a few weeks ago. My first 7-string, and only my second guitar since I started playing in 1986! hehe. I'm thinking it's going to get some active EMGs soon. The previous owner put some Seymour Duncan pickup in there to replace the stock passive EMG in the bridge position. I don't know which model it is. But I'd rather have some active EMGs for both pickups, so that's the plan.


----------



## Tjore

s4tch said:


> Some vampire kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from DHL this morning. NGD thread is coming.



Oh... My... God... 
That's one SEXY RG7620


----------



## TJV




----------



## Zugster

your basic RG7621... with BKP aftermaths ftw


----------



## misingonestring

valkkio said:


>


 
That S series in the middle...


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Chris-T said:


> Oh... My... God...
> That's one SEXY RG7620


 

Seconded !!!. 

I`ve always wanted to add a RG7620 to my collection, especially in that colour !!!.


----------



## Tjore

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Seconded !!!.
> 
> I`ve always wanted to add a RG7620 to my collection, especially in that colour !!!.



 The silver version is also a pretty looking beast, but that vampire red finish right there sure is sexy...


----------



## BryanFTWL




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

BryanFTWL said:


>


 
That is a beautiful guitar !!!. 

*drools*


----------



## Ben.Last

Stop quoting pictures on the same page you dumb mother fucker. It clogs up threads. It's in the rules even. Reporting you next time instead of going out of my way to publicly berate you in the hopes that you'll learn the error of your ways. Have a nice day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^


----------



## shadscbr

In honor of my JP7 moving on to a great new owner, here is the state of my collection right before the JP7 left my house. No details for now, i will post a new guitar family thread with all the details when my new custom is finished....for now, i give you:

8 ass's, or is it asses? Well, they're all 7's , plus a little dog 







Shad


----------



## Ben.Last

shadscbr said:


> 8 ass's, or is it asses? Well, they're all 7's , plus a little dog
> 
> Shad



It's asses... also... it would be 7s, not 7's. You opened the door; the English major's going to walk right in and correct ALL the grammar.


----------



## b7string

shadscbr said:


> In honor of my JP7 moving on to a great new owner, here is the state of my collection right before the JP7 left my house. No details for now, i will post a new guitar family thread with all the details when my new custom is finished....for now, i give you:
> 
> 8 ass's, or is it asses? Well, they're all 7's , plus a little dog
> 
> 
> Shad



Please don't tease like this! That blue one in the middle is looking yummy from behind


----------



## wwjfd

these are some pics of my older 7's from 2007 and 2008, three agiles, 1 interseptor pro 25.5 and 2 septors, a 25 and 27, i now own a an ibby universe (black), an ESP (not ltd) steph-B7 and i also put in an order and deposit on a custom shop ESP baritone 7-string that is completely the same specs (including the pick-ups, kahler bridge and hardware) that the 2011 jeffhanneman urban camo guitar, so it's basically a UC hanneman with an extra string, minus the inlays and a 27.75 scale neck, the deposit was alot, the final price will be pretty steep and i was tod that i probably won't get it until sometime in may of 2012 or later but IMO its worth the wait. so here are some pics of my cheaper 7's which i still love (one of the agiles were sold) but i still love how they play, especially the blue agile. i need to take some pics of my non ltd esp steph B-7 and my universe but for now hwre are pics of 3 agiles one ibby ans a ltd steph b7 that ive owned and some of them i still own.


pics:































































and here is a mock up pic of what my custom shop esp will look like when its done and in my hands to it will have the uc finnished headstock, i can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## dvramx

WASHBURN N7


----------



## VigilSerus

Schecter C7 Hellraiser


----------



## Krnichin

Just got it, ordered from Guitar Center in Oregon. $110.29


----------



## dime3334




----------



## Ben.Last

Awesome night light!!!


----------



## dime3334

Lern2swim said:


> Awesome night light!!!



I was hoping someone would notice that... Only the best for my Bich!


----------



## Horizongeetar93

Zugster said:


> your basic RG7621... with BKP aftermaths ftw




Bareknuckles, eh? i like that color scheme. Ive been thinking of a good pickup combo to put in my 7321 and you convinced me. gracias!


----------



## 7-even

My 7 stringers - The H 1007 is the newest. I picked it up today at my local guitar shop.


----------



## Bouillestfu

7-even said:


> My 7 stringers - The H 1007 is the newest. I picked it up today at my local guitar shop.



Tell me, do you love black?  Nice collection there!


----------



## 7-even

Bouillestfu said:


> Tell me, do you love black?  Nice collection there!



Yes, Sir! But the K7 is of course "Firespeak Blue", and I have one white Stratocaster as a contrast, too


----------



## AEP531

I looked everywhere for pictures of someone who had this and found no results so I'm proud to pop the cherry.
What we've got here is a Schecter C1-FR Jeff Loomis Signature seven string with DiMarzio Pickups. There's a Crunch Lab in the Bridge and a Liquifire in the neck. I had it rewired with new POTs as well to adjust for the change in outputs. She sounds goooooood. 
Next on the upgrade list is a brass big block and a trem stopper.


----------



## AgileLefty

please, PLEASE stop quoting pics on the same page!! some of you are even doing it when you are the very next post !!

jesus christ. it's in the rules. try reading them.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Shitty phone cam pic of my RG7420


----------



## Goredoh

s4tch said:


> Some vampire kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from DHL this morning. NGD thread is coming.



Well now, that just woke me up!


----------



## Xibuque




----------



## MobiusR




----------



## Ben.Last

Whomever gave me the neg rep with the incredibly in depth note of "rage!" should really learn to understand tone better. Humor and attempting to catch someone's attention (when they're obviously rather oblivious in the first place) is not rage. For anyone confused, trust me, an internet forum is not going to ever cause me to become enraged.


----------



## _Shorty

Because we can all hear your tone when reading text, right? Nobody on the planet has ever misjudged tone when reading text, ever. And nobody needs to pay any attention to how they communicate via text because it's always obvious how you would be saying it out loud anyway. And there's no possible way anyone could take it as a bad thing when someone calls them "motherfucker" while only pretending to belittle someone. Right? *sigh*


----------



## Jason_Krodha

Lern2swim said:


> It's asses... also... it would be 7s, not 7's. You opened the door; the English major's going to walk right in and correct ALL the grammar.


 Says the guy whose name is Lern2swim.


----------



## Ben.Last

Jason_Krodha said:


> Says the guy whose name is Lern2swim.



Because a conscious choice, made in order to create an individual email, needs to follow grammar... Right... Man, how many branches do these stupid trees you guys are falling through have???


----------



## Tjore




----------



## thatonedude

First seven. Awesome, awesome guitar.


----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Would that happen to be a figured redwood topped Soloway?


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ What he said...

shadscbr: Fucking awesome guitar!


----------



## sciomancy

I'm not used to the fixed bridge action, or no action I should say but I love finally getting to put the low string to use. It's great for what it is.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

AEP531 said:


> I looked everywhere for pictures of someone who had this and found no results so I'm proud to pop the cherry.
> What we've got here is a Schecter C1-FR Jeff Loomis Signature seven string with DiMarzio Pickups. There's a Crunch Lab in the Bridge and a Liquifire in the neck. I had it rewired with new POTs as well to adjust for the change in outputs. She sounds goooooood.
> Next on the upgrade list is a brass big block and a trem stopper.




make your own thread for this guy asshole


----------



## shadscbr

MaxOfMetal said:


> Would that happen to be a figured redwood topped Soloway?


 
It's a bubinga topped Soloway 

Thanks for the kind words 

Shad


----------



## Humanoid

My Mayones Setius 7. Normal specs, but with ebony fingerboard. Evo/Liquifire pickups.


----------



## Seventary

Nice one, Humanoid! Mayones makes some cooool guitars.


----------



## craigny

My new Schecter Loomis


----------



## Killer64

I WILL post in this topic once I can get a seven string with a tremolo bridge on it .Unfortunately all I have is a six string for now .


----------



## 7-even




----------



## Ulvhedin

My 7621. still stock, and will most likely redo the clearcoating.





uv777, it is what it is


----------



## craigny

Well now that i just scored another 7 i have to post again
Ibanez Apex2! brand new!




and another of the Loomis


----------



## Captain_Awesome

It's bizarre, every now and again I see a guitar that isn't an Ibanez, who woulda thought other companies made them?


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Ulvhedin said:


> My 7621. still stock, and will most likely redo the clearcoating.
> 
> 
> I love the `Eye Of Horus` design on your guitar, very awesome (it reminds me of the Sisters Of Mercy `Vision Thing` album cover) !!!.
> 
> An Egyptian Ankh on the 12 fret would be cool !!!.
> 
> 
> Your Universe is awesome too !!!.


----------



## Jakke

My RAN seven, which I just can't shut up about


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Jakke said:


> My RAN seven, which I just can't shut up about


 

Man that is a beautiful guitar, that headstock is awesome, I want one !!!.


----------



## Jakke

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Man that is a beautiful guitar, that headstock is awesome, I want one !!!.



Plays like a dream


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Slowly realizing I never added my baby Ivy<3

enjoy fellow carvinites!

my new pups in this are the crunchlab and liquifire....these are the old air norton and dsonic set!


----------



## Krnichin

Ibanez AX
DeArmond S-67
Ibanez RG


----------



## dime3334

My new Agile Hornet Pro 725.


----------



## GSingleton

Gonna upload a few shots of my seven and myself haha. I am still working from no shave october.

Also....it is really hard to photo a 27 scale guitar


----------



## Silent Phoenix




----------



## LarzZz

7 string rg with emg707s and my b.c rich i.t v with SD blackouts


----------



## RandyE9

Agile Interceptor Pro


----------



## c4tze

le worker, pretty much ding dong and ripped off meanwhile. that stock pup matching bareknuckle was damn expensive but it was a wise decision. isnt she pretty?


----------



## c4tze

valkkio said:


>



dude whats that 8 string fr from? please tell me!


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

My new lover. two weeks old and yet heavy as fuck.


----------



## TJV

c4tze said:


> dude whats that 8 string fr from? please tell me!




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...158988-diy-8-string-floyd-rose-valkkio-6.html


----------



## L1ght




----------



## Key_Maker

My new Guitar Day


----------



## cyrilMYAIM

Pretty heavy. Loving this so much. <3


----------



## Budzan

Hello Guys it's my first post here, but I am reading forum since few years 

Here are some random photos of my 7string Mayones Setius Gothic Custom. Hope you enjoy the guitar


----------



## Riggy

Love the top of the Mayones, any idea on how it was done?














Only naff InstaGram pics until I get a better camera :/


----------



## Budzan

Riggy said:


> Love the top of the Mayones, any idea on how it was done?


They are paiting every hole by hand


----------



## berserker213

mah Ibanez ARZ307


----------



## berserker213

dime3334 said:


> My new Agile Hornet Pro 725.



how does it play? I've been considering getting one once I'm able to start playing out again.


----------



## MikeH

Riggy said:


> Love the top of the Mayones, any idea on how it was done?



I may be mistaken, but I think the guitar is painted white, then painted black, but then they sand down to the white, so only the recessed grain will stay black.


----------



## Budzan

MikeH said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think the guitar is painted white, then painted black, but then they sand down to the white, so only the recessed grain will stay black.



Nope, you are wrong. I don't know how it was on the beginning because They changed technique and As I told, they are painting whole guitar in white, and then they are paiting grain in black using tiny brush. You can see it If you look closer on the top of my setius. This is very hard work, sometimes it takes a lot of time, even 14 hours. I don't know, maybe some of guitars they are making as you wrote. I saw regius made for tesseract and it was quite different than mine. 

But, no matter how it was made it looks awesome...  and sounds the same as looks


----------



## 808

nice guitars jealous!


----------



## dime3334

berserker213 said:


> how does it play? I've been considering getting one once I'm able to start playing out again.



It plays amazingly well, I had to do a minor setup on it, but it really plays and sounds great, I got SUPER low action on it, with barely any buzz - that you can't hear through the amp, clean or distorted.


----------



## Jake

cant believe i forgot to post this in here when it was done, anyway my grendel got a makeover


----------



## violent mouth

My Toys...


----------



## XenuLaVey

Slight update...
The tobacco burst Apex got the custom Universe treatment.  I am super-stoked with it now.  

Pickups are now Customs Shop Duncans and a bridge DeActivator in the neck. (They're voiced a little bassier and it balanced out the alder body neck tone nicely for me.)

Anyway, updated pics and family shot... Hope folks enjoy.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

^^^^^
dude I hate you. but I love your collection...damn.


----------



## XenuLaVey

MaKo´s Tethan;2782649 said:


> ^^^^^
> dude I hate you. but I love your collection...damn.


lol thanks. I have a good time making them my own. The black and green one is still stock, but the rest have undergone some kinda change. I'm not a great player or anything, but do enjoy getting some different tones outta things rather than the stock stuff.


----------



## VILARIKA

violent mouth said:


> My Toys...



Siggery?


----------



## GMCUV7

Good thread Shawn, it never dies!

Here's a photobucket list of every 7 + 777 I have owned over the years (ALL SOLD off -- except one UV7BK)...too many guitars for individual pictures on the thread....Enjoy.

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss134/GMCUV7/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

-GMCUV7


----------



## Shawn

GMCUV7 said:


> Good thread Shawn, it never dies!
> 
> Here's a photobucket list of every 7 + 777 I have owned over the years (ALL SOLD off -- except one UV7BK)...too many guitars for individual pictures on the thread....Enjoy.
> 
> Pictures by GMCUV7 - Photobucket
> 
> -GMCUV7





Some amazing collections in this thread for sure.


----------



## AEP531

Schecter C1FR Hellraiser
DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire Set
Schecter C-1 Hellraiser (DiMarzio Crunchlab & Liquifire) by ChrisAlustrium on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Schecter Jeff Loomis C7FR
DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire Set
Schecter Jeff Loomis C7FR (DiMarzio Crunchlab & Liquifire) by ChrisAlustrium on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Moltar

XenuLaVey said:


> Slight update...
> The tobacco burst Apex got the custom Universe treatment.  I am super-stoked with it now.
> 
> Pickups are now Customs Shop Duncans and a bridge DeActivator in the neck. (They're voiced a little bassier and it balanced out the alder body neck tone nicely for me.)
> 
> Anyway, updated pics and family shot... Hope folks enjoy.



That UV modded Apex 100 is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!


----------



## mikemueller2112

Figured I'd post a pic, think I will be selling her since I have an EBMM JP7 BFR in the mail. It's actually a blue with a metallic red flake, guy I bought it from originally worked at an autobody shop. Cool colour, but a couple scuffs, not enough clearcoat. I just was bored and playing with some levels in Lightroom and pretending to be artistic.


----------



## the britt shredder

See now that is a guitar to be jealous of.


----------



## caron_400




----------



## ralphy1976

VILARIKA said:


> Siggery?



seriously? nope, i would guess Blackmachine..


----------



## mpsk

My new mayo setius 7


----------



## GMCUV7

XenuLaVey,
+1 on the tobacco burst Apex -- how does it play compared to the other UV7s??


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Oh wait . . . wrong seven . . . . you mean these?


----------



## XenuLaVey

GMCUV7 said:


> XenuLaVey,
> +1 on the tobacco burst Apex -- how does it play compared to the other UV7s??


 
It's set up like a stock Universe now, in B with normal strings. lol I quite honestly never really got comfy with them tuned to A, so when I bought the Apexes, the first thing to happen was to set them up in B. 

The necks feel bigger to me than a Universe. Might be psychosomatic but they seem thicker from front to back. I like them alot. The black mahogany one doesn't get played as much as the burst one. But they play great and I'm thoroughly enjoying the burst one. I'm not normally a fan of alder guitars...but this one is definitely one of my mains now. Next mod on it will be inlays...  I do all the work myself, and love modding 'nezzers. These are just the 7's. I have a lot of 6's too...


----------



## kerman

Here is my Fender squier stagemaster, I didn't liked the headstock so I changed it so it looks more METAL!


----------



## Death6701

Here are both my guitars, a BC Rich Chuck Schuldiner Tribute Stealth and a BC Rich Stealth Marc Rizzo Signature

EDIT: Sorry for bad quality, taken with an iPhone. Don't have a camera right now.


----------



## Moltar

Those Stealth's are amazing. Soon enough I will have a Rizzo as well.


----------



## K_7sinZ

Yamaha RBX 775, modded Ibby 7321 (scalloped neck, splittable SD,.. ), LTD Horizon 307 with 2 x EMG 707 and LTD Viper 407 with EMG 817 and 707.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

K_7sinZ said:


> Yamaha RBX 775, modded Ibby 7321 (scalloped neck, splittable SD,.. ), LTD Horizon 307 with 2 x EMG 707 and LTD Viper 407 with EMG 817 and 707.



OMG love your LTD H 307!!!!!

How would you compare the 707 vs 817???


----------



## K_7sinZ

AkiraSpectrum said:


> OMG love your LTD H 307!!!!!
> 
> How would you compare the 707 vs 817???



well, some more eyecandy than!












well the EMG 707 is much like an EMG 85 in my eyes. I love it in the neck and bridge on my H307 to get a richer tone but in my viper I think the 817 fits better because the body is thicker and heavier, therefore the sound is fatter (cptain obvious  ), the 817 compensates just enough for the right balance in a heavy and full sound but still with definition.

But in the end, it's all about personal taste really


----------



## c4tze

the 707 is a 7 stringed 85


----------



## mikemueller2112

My new toy, EBMM JP7 BFR Walnut Burst! Absolutely love this guitar already


----------



## philoking

They aren't special or extravagant, but:





Schecter Damien 7 FR with EMG 81-7/60-7




Ibanez RG1527 Prestige with Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire




Ibanez RGA8 with Seymour Duncan Blackouts




Ibanez RG7420 (Jap) with Dimarzio PAF Pro 7s.


----------



## K_7sinZ

mikemueller2112 said:


>



Da-yum! i'd love to test one of those.


----------



## Scordare




----------



## terrormuzik

yeah!!1


----------



## SoulDesigN




----------



## Prestofly

My ibanez rg7321


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Only two 7 stringers (that aren't for sale ...moving a Loomis) right now, though I have a BRJ on the way 

EBMM JP7 2005 Limited Edition in Buttercream 
















KxK 7 Stringer


----------



## Sikor

Here is my LTD MH-417


----------



## terrormuzik

ibanez4lifesz said:


>


this is gorgeous!


----------



## M_I_G




----------



## Hybrid138

DAT GREEN KXK!!!


----------



## terrormuzik

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DatevNoName

=)


----------



## DraggAmps




----------



## xtothx

Here's some pics of my old RG7321:


----------



## NECROPHTHYSIS




----------



## Moltar

That guitar is so perfect! Other than the actives but I could fix that pretty easily.


----------



## BabUShka

Nothing fancy, but it has 7 strings! S7320:






I found out that the 707's are a little bit too dark for this kind of mahogany body. So if you want to change pickups in your S7320, go with some brighter pickups. But they are amazing in neck, crystal cleans.


----------



## the britt shredder

SoulDesigN said:


>




Cats got good taste.


----------



## henchmanride

my lovely shecter damien elite 7


----------



## darkside




----------



## JohnIce

My Hellraiser, unfortunately I don't have any more pictures of it at the moment:






Modded with new pickup routes, much thinner neck, cooley-mod on the bottom horn and all new paint job.


----------



## Mehnike

Plays and looks way better than most rounded fret ends to me! At least no file marks left behind, unlike every jem ive seen.. took me about a week but it payed off.


----------



## nickgray

Damn, these are some nice frets. I wish my 1527 had such frets, the fretwork on that guitar is downright abysmal relative to the price.


----------



## Bouillestfu

Sweet UV! Love the pups!!!


----------



## Mehnike

nickgray said:


> Damn, these are some nice frets. I wish my 1527 had such frets, the fretwork on that guitar is downright abysmal relative to the price.


Good to hear! I did them myself all thanks to a stewmac fret end dress file and pack of micro mesh polishing pads. Honestly I was pretty disappointed at how pointy the ends were stock. $30 bucks and some patience and you'll change the feel of any guitar. I don't think any ol plain ends will ever satisfy me again... that's the only down side.. ha

and thanks about the puppys.. bkp aftermaths.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

NECROPHTHYSIS said:


>



What brand?! :O


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

iRaiseTheDead said:


> What brand?! :O



Looks like Ken Lawrence, judging by the headstock logo/shape.

I didn't know he did guitars like that.


----------



## WiseSplinter




----------



## tank

good moorning sweetie


----------



## Bouillestfu

Mehnike said:


> .



What pups did you throw in? Are those simply purple Blaze?


----------



## cacborg

Everyone here has some awesome guitars, and I'm completely jealous! Here are my sevens. Stock Schecter C7 Hellraiser FR (with the 707TWs), and modded/customized Ibanez S7420. Enjoy!


----------



## Mehnike

Bouillestfu said:


> What pups did you throw in? Are those simply purple Blaze?


They're aftermaths. I used to hate the sound I got with them but now all of my other guitars sound a little handicapped compared. Love em. I got a lime green blaze single to spice it up even more. I'll get a pic of that soon.


----------



## sessionswan

My 1998 UV777BK - I just switched it back to passives (Air Norton, stock Blaze middle and a D-Activator) after having EMG 707s in there for many years. I stuck with the black mirrored pickguard from Jeannies as I think it looks sweet... enjoy!


----------



## Bouillestfu

Mehnike said:


> They're aftermaths. I used to hate the sound I got with them but now all of my other guitars sound a little handicapped compared. Love em. I got a lime green blaze single to spice it up even more. I'll get a pic of that soon.


I'm gasing for those pics now... LOL


----------



## Ben.Last

Bouillestfu said:


> I'm gasing for those pics now... LOL



Are we misappropriating the term "gas" now for anything and everything we want?


----------



## Ageispolis

The first image pick-ups are dusty as hell but I liked the effect. Macro photography oh yeah.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Can't find camera charger so here is a rubbish old phone picture. The two 7's are front row in middle and 2nd from right hand side. I love natural finishes as you can tell!


----------



## schecter77

Where did you order those LSRs???


----------



## the britt shredder

Evil Weasel said:


> Can't find camera charger so here is a rubbish old phone picture. The two 7's are front row in middle and 2nd from right hand side. I love natural finishes as you can tell!





...I Soooooo hate you right now. 

They look so good...


----------



## Evil Weasel

the britt shredder said:


> ...I Soooooo hate you right now.
> 
> They look so good...


Here are better pics of my favourite of the two 7's. The wood is slightly different coloured IRL but I only got it in December and finding light/good weather outside during winter in Scotland is impossible. Plus I don't actually have a garden! It's a mahogany body w/ wych burr elm top, 27" neck, BKP aftermaths with the bridge coil tapped. When funds allow I'm going to get a 6 string version but with a super wizard prestige neck profile. (this was not a custom order, luthier made it for himself and sold it on to me, although I requested the BKP's and coil taps).










My other 7 is a Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Nat Satin (bog standard aside form the fact I changed the knobs to bubinga effect ones). This is a pre-knob change picture.


----------



## rgk7

"The Egob*tch" - my first self made custom.
It´s dedicatet to somebody special. Somebody who was a pussilanimous egob*tch to me. 

It was an RG 7420 in Black Pearl - my first seven ever.
Guess you see what I did to her. Removed the pickupslot in the neck, put a Lo Pro Edge in it, Killswitch and D-Sonic (with toppers on it), customized neck,....











And as always:


----------



## rgk7

GAS:

KxK (27"), RG1077xl, The B*tch, Apex, K-5, K-7, Agile 727 (with the Apex LoPro), Xiphos707


----------



## Origin

Hard to believe, but with all those beauties I'm most jealous of the K5.  GodDAMN I want one.


----------



## i_love_tazzus

rgk7 said:


> "The Egob*tch" - my first self made custom.
> It´s dedicatet to somebody special. Somebody who was a pussilanimous egob*tch to me.
> 
> It was an RG 7420 in Black Pearl - my first seven ever.
> Guess you see what I did to her. Removed the pickupslot in the neck, put a Lo Pro Edge in it, Killswitch and D-Sonic (with toppers on it), customized neck,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as always:



Haha... this guitar made me LOL! Jarzombek would love it...


----------



## Baco

My last 2 7 strings:

BlacKat Ninja 7





























And a Strictly 7 Cobra 7 Exotic fresh from NAMM:


----------



## splint-rider

hey ! my first 7 from France =)
sd blackout next week !!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Ibanez RG-7621 'Ancient Eye'

And ofcourse the attentionwhore Mr.Brum


----------



## Herb Dorklift




----------



## c4tze




----------



## mikemueller2112

^ what is with the man-orgy picture in the background?


----------



## XenuLaVey

mikemueller2112 said:


> ^ what is with the man-orgy picture in the background?


 
I believe that is a Rammstein poster...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Explains a lot.  Awesome guitar, I'd love a blood splatter finish.


----------



## rekab




----------



## jeckert7

Still the best looking 7 string in my opinion!


----------



## GazPots

Today was clean out some of the guys who've been residing in the cupboard for winter including this badboy. 

Now they're all clean, fret polished, restrung and ready to go.

Love that they all came in cases to match their colour.


----------



## Mehnike




----------



## Just A Box

My newly modded S7420


















And my new screen saver:


----------



## Just A Box

GazPots said:


>



Every time I see that guitar, I sigh like a teenage girl in love....


----------



## Just A Box

cacborg said:


> Everyone here has some awesome guitars, and I'm completely jealous! Here are my sevens. Stock Schecter C7 Hellraiser FR (with the 707TWs), and modded/customized Ibanez S7420. Enjoy!



Love the body mod on that S7


----------



## Just A Box

mikemueller2112 said:


> ^ what is with the man-orgy picture in the background?



Hence, why I _always_ check my background before posting pics.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Just A Box said:


> My newly modded S7420



Looks great. Reminds me of this guitar (I know they are inherently different, but aesthetically it reminded me of it):

Gallery 2 | Cycfi Research


----------



## GazPots

Holy shit, carbon fibre alike S series?


Do want!


Looks quite nice i have to say.


----------



## Don Vito

My Hellraiser in the nude.


----------



## Baco

Just bought this one at the MusikMesse 

Mayones MasterBuild Collection - Regius 7 Pepper


----------



## Sikor

Baco said:


> Just bought this one at the MusikMesse
> 
> Mayones MasterBuild Collection - Regius 7 Pepper




Wow, congrats on a great guitar! 

Pictures really don't show how beautiful this guitar is


----------



## Baco

The light conditions aren't super, but I'll take some other pictures when she's in


----------



## rigg96

No pictures yet but heres a video of my seven. Its a Ltd Viper 407.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## F0rte

Baco said:


> Just bought this one at the MusikMesse
> 
> Mayones MasterBuild Collection - Regius 7 Pepper



Got specs on that guitar? 
Curious about the top and what it compliments...
Great looking guitar though man, nice catch.


----------



## Baco

A picture says more than a thousand words


----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## baO




----------



## shadowlife

^^^^
Good god, that guitar is beautiful.


----------



## c4tze

i stalked you and put a tracer gps chip somewhere in the case of this guitar it has been sent in, now, as i know where you live, i am going to grab my heckler and koch g3 rifle and make a meet and greet at your house. you will have a look at my rifle and instantly yell "OKAY SERGEANT SHRED WAIT A MINUTE I WILL PUT MY NEW AWESOME GUITAR STRAIGHT TO THE CASE FOR YOU BECAUSE IT IS YOURS NOW"


----------



## Scrubface05

b-e-a-utiful.


----------



## Ippon




----------



## musikizlife

^ Road King FTW, i bet the combination of that guitar, amp, and cab sounds monstrous


----------



## davewinter85

Not the greatest picture, but my 2 main beasties. LTD MH-417 in Drop A and LTD Viper 407, again in drop A.


----------



## Dooky

Just A Box said:


> My newly modded S7420



Holy shit. That is freakin beautiful!!!


----------



## Vyn

My baby


----------



## xMrWalkwayx

Pretty sweet collection. I've got a Dean Razorback 7 string and an Ibanez RG7321. Hopefully getting this random "ibanez" 7 string i found online.


----------



## dkuehn1

My Damien! Lovin that flipped Crunchlab! Actually hotter than my 500XL in my 6. When flipped! And it also sounds hotter than the 808's in my Hellraiser..... weird! Dimarzio states they are known for what they are not, screamers. Well, flip 'dem mofos!


----------



## dkuehn1

baO said:


>


Is your guitar single? And can I take her out for a date if she is?


----------



## dkuehn1

WOW! That is gorgeous! How sweet is the sound? Like angels?


----------



## Don Vito

New shot of the Hellraiser


----------



## naavanka_

Here´s a couple of shots from my new guitar.
I am too lazy to do a NGD thread yet as this was unplayable straight from the box.
The mods will be something like this:
-Thinner neck, maybe some nitrocelluloce laquer to fb
-bigass frets, some scallops maybe?
-a new pickguard with just the bridge pup
-Dimarzio paf7 to the bridge
-Better routing for the bridge pup, closer to the bridge
-New nut from bone or massaranduba

The pics:


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Here's mine!


----------



## Buddha92




----------



## bob123

I love my dog


----------



## dime3334

LTD EC-407


----------



## RandyE9

Mag Agile Interceptor with Crunchlab/Liquifire 7


----------



## Lewk

Reading through this thread and realized I haven't actually taken any pictures of my Daemoness. Took some and remembered why, I can't take photos for toffee










Poor fretboard used to be so clean and crispy.


----------



## Blackheim

Here's a pic of my lovely Apex 1!


----------



## mikemueller2112

^ Hard to tell in that pic, but is that cracked paint or tolex?


----------



## Bigfan

Also, I hope you're planning on fixing that trem-angle


----------



## InCasinoOut

Here's a small peek at what I've been working purely for fun, hence why I don't give a fuck that the headstock is a straight Parker copy.  The fully rendered versions are looking sweet and i'll post those when I finish everything, but behold, the 26.5" Thallecaster:


----------



## Ben.Last

I find myself wondering how it would look if the headstock angle mirrored the angle of the upper (toward the neck) angle of the body.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

InCasinoOut said:


> Here's a small peek at what I've been working purely for fun, hence why I don't give a fuck that the headstock is a straight Parker copy.  The fully rendered versions are looking sweet and i'll post those when I finish everything, but behold, the 26.5" Thallecaster:



YES!!!


----------



## Scrubface05

wow....DO WANT.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

B.C. Rich Stealth 7


----------



## myampslouder

Figured I'd show off my Lo Pro equipped S7420.


----------



## scherzo1928

Somewhat inspired by OAF's pic of their axes and their dogs... here's my dog not giving a damn about the pic...





Should have probably cleaned my axe a bit before the pic.


----------



## Splenetic

Left to right : Dillion 7 string mystery guitar. (Seriously, I've only been able to find some miniscule info on a similar model, without FR). 

Some random Fernandes 6 stringer which sounds way too bright for it's own good BUT is still nice for certain things, the sustainer p/u rules for Anathema type shit..

.... And then there's my newest and main axe, the Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7....fuckin SWEET!

The first 2 are kinda beater guitars....though I do plan to restore them to their former glory. That Dillion is straight up not getting enough respect from me.... It cost me 200 bucks when I bought it, and it served me well for years. (Btw....I know, the floor ain't a place for the axes, but they were placed there ever so gently, and only for the photo... well...The blackjack, the other 2 are fuckin peeled and dinged up to hell anyway) 

Got a hog neck/swamp ash body Carvin DC700 coming in a few months as well. 

Another shot of the Blackjack : 








Sorry about the shit quality of the photo's.... only got a weakass iphone camera at disposal currently.


----------



## SeductionS

My 7421 in it's new case 
Bought the Rockcase used for only &#8364;35 in mint condition.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Bareknuckle Aftermath set and Painkiller set.


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Universe74 said:


>


I would kill babies for this guitar, it's my dream guitar. :3


----------



## LetsMosey

Happy NGD to me 
Ibanez RG 1527M











I'll upload some better pics later. The "Galaxy White" finish has some amazing gold sparkle in it.


----------



## RuffeDK

^ Past few weeks I've been looking everywhere for a RG1527M... FYI, I'd kill for it.

j/k, HNGD  But seriously - I want it !


----------



## LetsMosey

RuffeDK said:


> ^ Past few weeks I've been looking everywhere for a RG1527M... FYI, I'd kill for it.
> 
> j/k, HNGD  But seriously - I want it !



Haha thanks man. Yeah, I was in the same boat as you... I wanted one so bad, but since they aren't made anymore, it was a long waiting game/hunt to try and find one. Good luck and be patient, I'm sure you'll find one.


----------



## Krnichin

just got this one recently for $270. threw some new pups in it. sounds pretty brash and sharp.


----------



## LetsMosey

I was pleasantly surprised to see that this maple board has some nice character/detail to it... some flame action going on in different spots. 

















And I absolutely LOVE this "Galaxy White" finish--It has amazing gold flakes/sparkle in it. Kinda hard to photograph, but you can kinda see it in this picture...


----------



## ej207t

hi chaps, first time poster, long time lurker.
as a first post i thought i'd add my GMW G0219. Its an exact replica of the G0199, which i absolutely loved.
my apologies for the shitty phone cam






























currently refinishing my trans blue agile interceptor too so will post once finished


----------



## Joe Harvatt

InCasinoOut said:


> Here's a small peek at what I've been working purely for fun, hence why I don't give a fuck that the headstock is a straight Parker copy.  The fully rendered versions are looking sweet and i'll post those when I finish everything, but behold, the 26.5" Thallecaster:



Meant to ask, how did you create that image?


----------



## naavanka_

The herd almost as it is today.
Missing a couple of projects, bass and acoustics.
That Ke look-a-like is on its way but no cigar yet.


----------



## mphsc

Saturday morning breakfast.


----------



## xxvicarious

My Ibby RG Custom with the rest of my rig.


----------



## 2ManyShoes

Happy Saturday! Let the sun shine on your guitars! It gives them a tan. (Especially if they are brown.)


----------



## Steve Mosher

Coming... the Moses Carbon Graphite USA Seven


----------



## -Nolly-

Grabbed a couple of sexy snaps of my custom Dæmoness 7-string, couldn't resist posting:


----------



## clopstyle

-Nolly- said:


> Grabbed a couple of sexy snaps of my custom Dæmoness 7-string, couldn't resist posting:



Pure sex!


----------



## rabia

Nick1 said:


> Here are some of the ones I USED to have.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Awesome collection of guitars. .i really like. .


----------



## japs5607

My Blacked out SC 607


----------



## L1ght

xxvicarious said:


> My Ibby RG Custom with the rest of my rig.



I know this is cliche, but god damn, I had no idea potatos could take pictures. 



This is the 21st century bro... shitty built-in laptop webcams take better pictures then this. 

Nice setup though..


----------



## scherzo1928

-Nolly- said:


> Porn


 
Aaaaand, I've got a new Wallpaper.


----------



## -Nolly-

scherzo1928 said:


> Aaaaand, I've got a new Wallpaper.



Awesome! My pics are available at higher quality/resolution from my Flickr btw: 

Flickr: -Nolly-'s Photostream


Speaking of which, here's a shot of my ViK Duality 7:


----------



## smucarolina

That guitar is dopeeeeeeeeeee.

Here is my humble goodness. Modded 7620.


----------



## XenuLaVey

Had some of 'em out last weekend for a little back yard BBQ and music.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Don't judge too hard from this crappy cell phone picture. I picked up the white 7620 because it had a 7620 stamped neck with the bubinga stripe down the back and a nice ebonized fretboard that had been refretted with jumbo stainless steel frets  and also had CL/LF with chrome poles, so I swapped both of those over to my custom RG body. Not really a fan of the barcode paint job in pictures, but in person it looks okay actually. Neck looks a little weird at the top of the ebonized one because I was oiling it up after shipping.


----------



## James C

Thought I'd spice things up a little and show off something a little different than all the Ibanez I see in this thread.  (Give or take the odd Carvin and Vik scrolling through the last several pages)













It almost looks like a Cherry Burst in this picture. -------vvvvvvvv


----------



## naavanka_

^Dat top


----------



## GazPots




----------



## BlackMesa

^ that is just beautiful.


----------



## Simon Andersson

Hey lads... My 1st post here. 
My Ibanez family, not too shabby for being a bassplayer, right?


----------



## TJV




----------



## human_fly

my new baby  esp ltd h-1007 stlbk












all my guitars on stand


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## Empryrean




----------



## Timelessness

Some old pics of GT7 and GT7T


----------



## Eclipse

Here's my Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR in white. Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Najka




----------



## narad

Najka said:


>



I believe I have seen this one around  Congrats!


----------



## Najka

narad said:


> I believe I have seen this one around  Congrats!


 
It has a loving home


----------



## Najka

narad said:


> I believe I have seen this one around  Congrats!


 
click the link!-> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/200447-guitar-case-re-done.html

check out what I did to the case


----------



## Lehmmann

Pictures of my new 7-string from 666strings (German custom guitar builder). Its my first 7 string guitar, sounds fantastic and has a very nice craftmanship.

Specs:
One piece Swamp Ash body
One piece hard rock maple neck
Kluson locking tuners 
Rosewood fretboard
EMG 707X


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Lehmmann said:


> Pictures of my new 7-string from 666strings (German custom guitar builder). Its my first 7 string guitar, sounds fantastic and has a very nice craftmanship.
> 
> Specs:
> One piece Swamp Ash body
> One piece hard rock maple neck
> Kluson locking tuners
> Rosewood fretboard
> EMG 707X



Nice, man. What bridge is that?


----------



## Lehmmann

Joe Harvatt said:


> Nice, man. What bridge is that?



ETS Custom One Piece ... I also never heared of this Company before I bought this guitar but I searched in the Inet and they seems to be quite famous for bass guitar parts. As much as I can say at the moment is that it seems to be very solid with a very good sustain.


----------



## Sebastian

Lehmmann said:


> Pictures of my new 7-string from 666strings (German custom guitar builder). Its my first 7 string guitar, sounds fantastic and has a very nice craftmanship.
> 
> Specs:
> One piece Swamp Ash body
> One piece hard rock maple neck
> Kluson locking tuners
> Rosewood fretboard
> EMG 707X



That looks really nice! simple


----------



## Lehmmann

Sebastian said:


> That looks really nice! simple



Hi Sebastian,

great to hear from a namesake ! I really like it simple because simple in most cases sounds better than an allrounder. I also have a very basic ESP M1 which sounds fantastic and plays like a dream . 

Greetings to Poland,
Sebastian


----------



## valentine

My whole new simple but great rig!


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ What's the cab\speaker?


----------



## jarnozz

DAT TOP


----------



## colimofsmoke

new here. just picked up my first seven and I love it. although I'm still trying to figure out how to deal with that extra string other than pulling a Meshuggah and just using it to play down-tuned with better string tension





Schecter Blackjack ATX with Blackouts. wanna trade em out for some Duncan Distortions or Dimarzio D Activators, but I love it so far. 

cheers


----------



## latters

baO said:


>



One of the most beautiful .........love mayo!!!


----------



## Viginez




----------



## tm20




----------



## barfarkas

holy grainy pic, couldn't find the cord for my camera had to use the ipod touch.


----------



## mpsk

my agile 725


----------



## Inverted11

MERICAH!


----------



## fabriarockz

baO said:


>


did you painted the back?


----------



## ats-123

The Brain Guitar!


----------



## naavanka_

Just got rid of the neck pup


----------



## TJV

I became happy owner of RG2077XL. Other one is my latest build.


----------



## Bouillestfu

Forget the RG that build geetar is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxvicarious

L1ght said:


> I know this is cliche, but god damn, I had no idea potatos could take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 21st century bro... shitty built-in laptop webcams take better pictures then this.
> 
> Nice setup though..


 

I agree. I apologize for not spending $500 on an iPhone and
settling with a fucking free Blackberry. I'll be sure to be a brand
whore next time, and worry about how good a picture of my 
shit looks rather than getting the point across


----------



## xxvicarious

Empryrean said:


>


 

Haha, badass!!!


----------



## Chronograph

A family picture


----------



## Sebastian

Chronograph said:


> A family picture



Now that's a Family picture!


----------



## psywaltz

Hi dudes... some pics of my new stageguitars.
JADEN Rose JHM 7 S2 - enjoy!


----------



## MiPwnYew




----------



## bob123

Puppies make great guitar holders


----------



## Wrecklyss

Just finished painting this one here. Waiting on a new neck pickup, a tremsetter,and 2 pickup rings to come in so i can get back to playing this bad boy.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Those Mahogany bodied/Maple neck Jadens are beautiful


----------



## TAP_Mike

Agile 727 interceptor pro


----------



## 8track




----------



## nic0us




----------



## col




----------



## Bouillestfu

Dat white LTD OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## NickS

Carvin DC727. Walnut goodness.


----------



## CrownofWorms

col said:


>



Dat Ran V


----------



## craigny

Heres my first 7 since getting rid of my Loomis like a jerk..its an Omen Extreme 7


----------



## agengxsi




----------



## Moe110

So this is my first 7 string and honestly im so glad i waited this long!!!!!!! This is one sexy bitch. Going to be powder coating the hardware jet black and dropping in some EMTY blackout 7's in it!! SEXIFY!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

psywaltz said:


> Hi dudes... some pics of my new stageguitars.
> JADEN Rose JHM 7 S2 - enjoy!



I didn't know you could make guitar necks out of paper now!


----------



## MetalThrasher

My two DC 700's.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

RR7R





COW7


----------



## LoopQuantum

Pics of my whalefarters I have handy right now...

Schecter Garza






Peavey PXD7 Devin Townsend. This one's on loan from Peavey at the moment, as there's only 5 in existence, though I'm fairly sure they're going to let me write a check for it. Still working on that. 






Ibby RG2127Z and Schecter Loomis







Another few for grins... even thought there's some 6's in here too...don't hate!


----------



## Ralyks

Carvin DC727 cold-loungin' with the rest of the set-up.


----------



## wilch

A photo I took of my new custom 7 from ET Guitars




ET_Wils_Custom_Iron_Throne by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## guvnor

Just took some photos of my 7's today, thought i'd share them here (should get my RG2027 soon) 

1- RG7420 w/ Dimarzio Blaze 7 and Evolution 7
2- Whitowski baritone 7 w/ EMG 707s
3- RG7621 w/ EMG 60 and 707.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Moe110 said:


> So this is my first 7 string and honestly im so glad i waited this long!!!!!!! This is one sexy bitch. Going to be powder coating the hardware jet black and dropping in some EMTY blackout 7's in it!! SEXIFY!!!



DUDE. i played that axe at GC Hollywood through an ENGL Powerball, and my life changed. Such an amazing feeling guitar, which I honestly didn't expect.


----------



## makesexnotwar

NGD is comming ;-)


----------



## cult

Schecter 007 Elite, built in 2006, now rockin' a DiMarzio DropSonic in the bridge instead of the BKP painkiller in the pic.







My latest addition to my gear, an LTD SC 607B. I desperately want some white pickups in there!


----------



## James C

Here's a couple I took at work of mine, and my buddies 7's.


----------



## Scrubface05

Oh dear god that koa top.


----------



## gui7ars

Schecter USA Custom Shop Alex Gregory Signature. Modded with custom-wound true single coil pickups!


----------



## NickS

I've grown to really dis-like rosewood fretboards, but that color and the gold hardware look great on that guitar

Nice guitar, nice first post. Welcome


----------



## gui7ars

It's actually Pau Ferror which I really like - really rich color with nice grain streaks and a feel more like ebony or raw maple.


----------



## NickS

gui7ars said:


> It's actually Pau Ferror which I really like - really rich color with nice grain streaks and a feel more like ebony or raw maple.


 
Yeah, thats pretty easy to spot once I actually looked at the full size picture.


----------



## Kidneythief

Just before a little maintenance






Schecter Damien-7


----------



## Vindicity

Here's a pic of my Ibanez S7320. Sanded down to the grain and then oiled to finish. Also whacked in some Seymour Duncan distortions to top it off.


----------



## TJV




----------



## Irisarri

makesexnotwar said:


> NGD is comming ;-)



Amazing 

Mine :


----------



## Toejam

Custom Carvin DC7, vintage yellow on maple body, tung oiled mahogany/maple neck.


----------



## 7-even

Very nice Carvin, Toejam. I´ll order my Carvin this week. It´ll be a DC700 also with only one Humbucker and one Volume, Ebony Fretboard, no Inlays and satin neck. 
I´m not shure about the Color, maybe White White or Gunmetal Gray. But this yellow one is awsome too!


----------



## Toejam

Thanks! I'm thinking of ordering another 7 with similar specs soon. I might just go the opposite way this time and have a mahogany body with maple neck with mahogany stripes and maple board, also in vintage yellow. Their new metallic vintage yellow is also really nice, and so is the gunmetal gray. I already have a Jackson RR1T in gunmetal gray, so I'm not sure if I'll get that on a Carvin, but maybe. I also want a DC700 and DC125, and one of them will probably be in pearl blue. Too many choices and not enough money! LOL Yours sound like it will be real cool, too!


----------



## JamminJAP

I got sick of not having a 7 around, so I picked this up last month. Feels and plays fantastic, The stock pick ups are good except the low end is a little muddy. (isnt that the important spot?)


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Jammin Jap I also own a S1620FB. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## JamminJAP

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Jammin Jap I also own a S1620FB. What are your thoughts on it?


 
I love almost everything about it, tone is awesome, I like the zr tremelo a lot! The stock pickups are actually pretty good, the neck feels real smooth, I love the way it just resonates with every note! The down, (a major one for me) only 22 frets, 

How do you like yours??


----------



## jbn

bought a stephen carpenter signature today! sc607b with a hardshell case for 400 bucks pretty sweet deal!


----------



## naavanka_

Old neck, new body.
Just two pieces of ash slabbed togehter, works like charm 
Stained with black Osmo colour oilwax.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

LOVE that Tele, but.... what is on the pickup???


----------



## naavanka_

HumanFuseBen said:


> LOVE that Tele, but.... what is on the pickup???



I tried to swirl it just for teh lulz 
It a Duncan JB underneath.


----------



## oliviergus

My precious RG7621.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

JamminJAP said:


> I love almost everything about it, tone is awesome, I like the zr tremelo a lot! The stock pickups are actually pretty good, the neck feels real smooth, I love the way it just resonates with every note! The down, (a major one for me) only 22 frets,
> 
> How do you like yours??



I love mine it was my workhorse until I got my rg550 and rgt3120 I would say the rg550 and s1620 suits me better bcuz of the wiz necks. I changed my pickups for the dimarzio cruchlab and liquifire. mines in drop B it sounds pretty sick. Even though it has 22 frets it feels like the frets are larger than a 24 fret in the upper range from 12-22 or 24.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing special. Just a shitty pic of my RG1527.


----------



## Josh_Conlee

My newly modded RG7321


----------



## RoaringLion

This is my beauty


----------



## naavanka_

Latest modification to my 7 bari tele, a walnut top


----------



## Andymosity

Hi guys! I'm new to this site, although I've heard a lot about it before. I JUST got my first seven string, it's a custom Carvin DC747. I'll post pics when I get home from school. Just wanted to say what's up to you guys :]


----------



## 7-even

Okay, I wanted a new Carvin DC 700 but I bought a LTD AW-7 today. I´ve got only this group shot of (nearly) all of my guitars. Now they are 6 7-strings.


----------



## Ericbrujo

7-even said:


> Okay, I wanted a new Carvin DC 700 but I bought a LTD AW-7 today. I´ve got only this group shot of (nearly) all of my guitars. Now they are 6 7-strings.


 
I envy you sir


----------



## JackPlaysIbanez

so many nice guitars, anyone wanna donate one


----------



## JP Universe

My 7's....


----------



## LRF

Dragonburst is the best thing to put on a guitar after a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Andymosity

My custom Carvin DC747.


----------



## NickS

Isn't that a 727? Because it only has two pickups.
Looks pretty awesome though. Nice choice with the finish and the woods.


----------



## firegarden

Here is mine, 8127 VV J-custom:


----------



## Andymosity

NickS said:


> Isn't that a 727? Because it only has two pickups.
> Looks pretty awesome though. Nice choice with the finish and the woods.



Good eye! I should have said that it is a 727/747. It is a 727 in the sense that it has two pickups and is a 747 as well because it has the 5-way pickup selector and no coil-splitting mini-switches.


----------



## gplayer51

my new anderson 7


----------



## Andymosity

Wow, awesome guitar!


----------



## Itchyman

Late night practicing.. Hence the cover on my Mesa


----------



## Giuseppe79

My Custom 7 by Markline Guitars!


----------



## ILuvPillows

^That's the craziest wrapping paper I have ever seen on a guitar...


..just kidding. Amazing burl.


----------



## Giuseppe79

ILuvPillows said:


> ^That's the craziest wrapping paper I have ever seen on a guitar...
> 
> 
> ..just kidding. Amazing burl.


----------



## 8track




----------



## Tonjolly

7-even said:


> Okay, I wanted a new Carvin DC 700 but I bought a LTD AW-7 today. I´ve got only this group shot of (nearly) all of my guitars. Now they are 6 7-strings.



Man, you just have been included in the group of my heroes.

(On a side note: how are you finding the LTD AW? I considered for a while, then made up my mind for a Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7...)


----------



## 7-even

Tonjolly said:


> Man, you just have been included in the group of my heroes.
> 
> (On a side note: how are you finding the LTD AW? I considered for a while, then made up my mind for a Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7...)


 
Thx man XD, the LTD AW 7 is maybe one of the best LTD 7 Strings out there, I like it more than my H1007, especially the DiMarzio D-Activators convinced me. They sound fucking brutal and have a lot of bass and gain. 
The only thing that disturbs me a little bit is the position of the volume knob. Form time to time it blocks my right hand.


----------



## DanielLunardi

Hi my friends! Daniel From Brazil here... 2 pictures of my Seven Beauties.. On e is a Samick SFR777 Korea with Invater at Bridge and 59' Neck.. Both Coil Tapped. And another is my Ibanez g 7420 Stock, but i will change th
e bridge pickup fo a Lace Alumitone 7 soon enough... cheers to you all !


----------



## Itchyman

I figured I'd post some more proper pics 

Click for larger.


----------



## Bryanjschaefer

What are those red and green pickups?


----------



## Itchyman

Bryanjschaefer said:


> What are those red and green pickups?


If you read the 2 posts after that picture is in, you'll see he said its a JB.


----------



## mikebled

Crappy phone cam. My Cort EVL-K47B


----------



## mike1033

Here is a few of mine!



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## DTSH

Kinda crappy ebay pic. Auction just ended, and this thing's coming to me. Psyched!


----------



## Hybrid138

DTSH said:


> Kinda crappy ebay pic. Auction just ended, and this thing's coming to me. Psyched!



I saw that one man! Hope she's a beast!


----------



## DTSH

Hybrid138 said:


> I saw that one man! Hope she's a beast!



Yeah we'll see! I think it's going to need some TLC... coming from a Pawn Shop and all, but it was a decent price and worst case it's a fixer-upper.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

My RG7421 (sold it), 2 volume, evo's, 3 way switch:





My road-scarred Universe:


----------



## Cmohr94

My ESP LTD EC-407, I love the white finish on this.


----------



## MiPwnYew

My 6's and 7's


----------



## ASoC

My 7s


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes, that will do nicely.


----------



## naavanka_

Freshly from the oven.
PRS meets Dan armstrong.


----------



## capoeiraesp




----------



## Tapladder

I play my 7-string in a vertical orientation for tapping, like a Chapman stick. I play seated, and use a lap bar.

Here is a picture of the lap bar assembly:






And here is the orientation during playing:


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

> I play my 7-string in a vertical orientation for tapping, like a Chapman stick. I play seated, and use a lap bar.



Wow, very cool! Do you use an alternate tuning to accomodate that playing style?


----------



## Continuum

I HAVE ENTERED THE WORLD OF 7's!!!!!!!
I am primarily a bass player, but I got this baby for $200 ($300 after case+shipping+tax).
Douglas Scope 727 (27" scale length).
It's built fantastic for the price and I love it! I'll be using it to write my Continuum concept album which will hopefully be released mid 2013. The only thing I might do is swap the pickups for something better.


----------



## J7string

My wonderful Dean RC7. I have more... just no pics of them.


----------



## irondavidson

Here is my RGA7 with Lundgren M7´s:






..and my 6´s. BK with SD Blackout AHB2 Metal and WH now with Dimarzio X2N


----------



## Alexis

J7string said:


> My wonderful Dean RC7. I have more... just no pics of them.





still waiting that it gets available in Europe!!!


----------



## Flimblah

My first 7 string 
Agile Interceptor Elite 727


----------



## Doomlord

My Carvin DC700 in Wine Red





My Pre-Production Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7


----------



## LetsMosey

Doomlord said:


> ...
> My Pre-Production Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7



That is so hot!


----------



## c4tze

naavanka_ said:


> Here´s a couple of shots from my new guitar.
> I am too lazy to do a NGD thread yet as this was unplayable straight from the box.
> The mods will be something like this:
> -Thinner neck, maybe some nitrocelluloce laquer to fb
> -bigass frets, some scallops maybe?
> -a new pickguard with just the bridge pup
> -Dimarzio paf7 to the bridge
> -Better routing for the bridge pup, closer to the bridge
> -New nut from bone or massaranduba
> 
> The pics:



WHO OR WHAT BUILT THAT? mr hanky the xmas poo?


----------



## Webmaestro

It's high time I finally posted in this thread. All are in some state of being modded right now.

*LEFT:* RG1527RB body with a RG1527M neck. Crunch Lab/Liquifire. LR Baggs Piezo system retrofitted into the EP7 trem. Single volume knob. Pushbutton toggle for the piezo vs. mags (the little silver disc you see).

*MIDDLE:* RG1527 (2006) w/DiMarzio D-Activator. Pretty much stock otherwise. Bought this used, so both pups will be swapped soon for a CL/LF combo.

*RIGHT:* Apex II, bone stock (but not for long)


----------



## naavanka_

c4tze said:


> WHO OR WHAT BUILT THAT? mr hanky the xmas poo?



Nah, just some chaps from China.
Already sold it


----------



## forshagesan

My first from about 14 years ago


----------



## JohnIce

Appearently my old link broke, so here you go: A Schecter Hellraiser modded to submission.


----------



## naavanka_

Natas 7V


----------



## devolutionary

It's the family shot, but the 7s are there - LTD AW-7 and RGD2127z w/ Aftermaths.


----------



## CrownofWorms

7-even said:


> Okay, I wanted a new Carvin DC 700 but I bought a LTD AW-7 today. I´ve got only this group shot of (nearly) all of my guitars. Now they are 6 7-strings.



I wonder which guitar is black?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Here's my latest, RG7420.


----------



## Tapladder

DiegusMaximus32 said:


> Wow, very cool! Do you use an alternate tuning to accomodate that playing style?




Tuned in straight 4ths, meaning, B-E-A-D-G-C-F, from low to high.


----------



## Austin175

gui7ars said:


> Schecter USA Custom Shop Alex Gregory Signature. Modded with custom-wound true single coil pickups!



I so want that. A 7 string strat is a A+ in my book


----------



## drmayhem




----------



## drewlarussa

this is my Douglas 727. going to replace the pickups with a set of green dimarzio d-activators and replace the pot knobs with green fender style knobs


----------



## Belleal

amps & guitar


----------



## naavanka_

Belleal said:


> amps & guitar



Peavey Stereo chorus?

Man i love those old Peaveys


----------



## Belleal

naavanka_ said:


> Peavey Stereo chorus?
> 
> Man i love those old Peaveys




Got it second hand. Came with the foot-switch, book, & Black Widow speakers. That amp is so damn articulate it pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## naavanka_

Belleal said:


> Got it second hand. Came with the foot-switch, book, & Black Widow speakers. That amp is so damn articulate it pisses me off sometimes.



I know that feeling brah.

Gotta go practice->


----------



## Chrisjd




----------



## SeductionS

Beautiful H-307??
Normally I don't like red colored guitars but that one is nice


----------



## Chrisjd

SeductionS said:


> Beautiful H-307??
> Normally I don't like red colored guitars but that one is nice



Yes. H-307. my favorite esp seven string. I had the green flamed one as well. Damn me for selling them.


----------



## NorCal_Val

My '97 UV7sbk;


----------



## AD_Millennium

just arrived a fortnight ago


----------



## rockstarazuri

Mayones Setius 7! NGD thread : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225240-ngd-mayones-setius-7-a.html














and this :


----------



## capoeiraesp




----------



## leechmasterargentina

My only 7-string so far, an Ibanez Premium RG827QMZ which I love:


























Me with a dumbface the day I got it


----------



## JamminJAP

That is an awsome guitar I love mine (Cant wait to change the pickups though) I also noticed your neck came looking as dry as mine did. The rosewood looks thirsty on these when shipped. Awsome guitar!!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JamminJAP said:


> That is an awsome guitar I love mine (Cant wait to change the pickups though) I also noticed your neck came looking as dry as mine did. The rosewood looks thirsty on these when shipped. Awsome guitar!!



Thanks man!! Yeah, But I guessed it's that way because it's new. When I swapped strings I was planning to rub lem-oil, but I left it as it came for now as I have an RG470 which had it's first lem-oil rub in 14 years just 2 weeks ago, lol. Maybe next time I swap strings I'll rub lem-oil. I'm fine with pickups for now.


----------



## JamminJAP

Yea, I think you have the UK model and I have the US one. I read somewhere that the pick ups were different, I find mine a little muddy sounding on the lower frequency's.

I also checked out some of your stuff on youtube, I wanted to say nice work, and i'm looking foward to hearing some more. I really like the vibe. Some reminds me of early ninetys Sepultura!!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

JamminJAP said:


> Yea, I think you have the UK model and I have the US one. I read somewhere that the pick ups were different, I find mine a little muddy sounding on the lower frequency's.
> 
> I also checked out some of your stuff on youtube, I wanted to say nice work, and i'm looking foward to hearing some more. I really like the vibe. Some reminds me of early ninetys Sepultura!!



I've read about those differences but I think they get confused with RG927QMZ which has the same specs except it brings DiMarzio pickups instead of Ibanez CAP ones. For what I see in Ibanez website (for my country) The DiMarzio brand should show in the pickups.

Thanks for the input m8! I'm glad you liked my music! And yeah, 90's Sepultura has been a big influence in me. I'm recording new material for an upcoming EP record. It's going to be the first one using this 7-string guitar . I have my songs available in iTunes if you're interested. The Facebook page of my project is the following: Leechmaster | Facebook
I'll post updates there, and for sure here too.


----------



## ooidort

My axe:


----------



## naavanka_

ooidort said:


> My axe:


 http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/AND_03b51f_2914237.jpg


----------



## ooidort

naavanka_ said:


> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/AND_03b51f_2914237.jpg


----------



## Big Kern

Here is My Ibanez 1527 Prestige "Walking Dead Custom"




[/IMG]


----------



## shadscbr

random kitchen countertop spill, ngd soon 






Shad


----------



## JamminJAP

""random kitchen countertop spill, ngd soon ""

@scadscbr I Need to see more of that!!!!!!

WTF!!


----------



## naavanka_

Too lazy to post a NGD so here she is *sideways*


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

Me just fooling around.


----------



## Bouillestfu

That looks like an Artinger.


----------



## hazimwood

had this thing for over a year now. I love it more everyday. The finish on the neck is amazing on all sides. It is smooth like butter to play. The stock pickups were terrible...I only had them for a week before I bought the Blackouts. The floyd has been great. The SUSTAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN is unbelieavble. 

!


----------



## KyleUMF

My 7 string Bernie and LTS 8er


----------



## IBZ Addict

Here's my new 7...just received from a fellow SS.org member....


----------



## Jammer

Here is my RG7620 with fabric finish.


----------



## Vhyle

My 7321. I just bought it yesterday from a bandmate, and I'm loving it so far. It's ideally exactly what I wanted - simple 7-string, growly tone, fixed bridge. And there's not one blemish on it.


----------



## wilch

ET Guitars Australia - Custom 7 string guitar by wilch, on Flickr


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

My girl and new ibanez 927 with bkp holydivers... notice how sweet the top is...?

Because I just bought it off Nick from Axe Palace...I convinced him to sell me his personal one. Hahaha! 
 Where are you buddy...?


----------



## Ben.Last

1968 Charger B5 said:


> My girl and new ibanez 927 with bkp holydivers... notice how sweet the top is...?
> 
> Because I just bought it off Nick from Axe Palace...I convinced him to sell me his personal one. Hahaha!
> Where are you buddy...?



More pics!!! (Of your girl  haha)


----------



## Chuck

My sexy MH-417 in the snow


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570

My humble UV7BK Green Dot, super ultra rare here in India, i believe its the only one here )


----------



## thesilentcircus




----------



## Ord92

My new guitar! Schecter Blackjack ATX 7
Today was a good day!


----------



## studmiester7

My two babies; Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 active & ESP LTD AW-7


----------



## swollenpickle




----------



## Core2x

My Carvin DC700C!


----------



## cereal_guy

My Schecter Damien Elite 7


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

My RG7420 with SD Distortion in the bridge. I love this guitar. It's comfortable and it sounds great.


----------



## sakeido

not my 7 but I took the pics






Blackmachine B7 Photos by Sakeido | Photobucket


----------



## TheGuitarPit

sakeido said:


> not my 7 but I took the pics
> Blackmachine B7 Photos by Sakeido | Photobucket



I would literally die for that guitar.


----------



## 7-even

My LTD AW 7 














I ordered an Ibanez RGD 2127 FX yesterday, so the AW 7 is for sale... it´s new, PM if anybody is interested


----------



## cult

Some pics of my LTD SC 607B


----------



## Halogran

My Rico jr Jekyll 727 with a BKP aftermath in the bridge


----------



## Mklane

Two of the nicest Carvins i have come across.


----------



## 7-even

7-string No. 7 - kinda magic XD






I´ll put in some DiMarzios in white soon. Maybe Blaze


----------



## acauseforpatric

Here's some pics of my two seven's. My new Sterling By Music Man JP70 and a suuuuper old (1999) ESP LTD H-207.


----------



## savageshaggy




----------



## NickS

Welcome

Good looking guitar


----------



## Itchyman

Right now it has D'Activators. I have some BKP Aftermaths ordered


----------



## SjPedro

Here is a new pic of my family: 
(from left to right)
-Squier Stratocaster
-Jack & Danny 780 7 String with Dimarzio CrunchLab and Liquifire (soon to be sold and pickups swapped to the Ibanez 7620)
-Ibanez 7620 (which will have the pick ups from J&D and she will inherit the ones from the 7620  )
-Stagg Electro Acoustic (given to me by my GF) 
-Ibanez GRG170 DX

on the top a portuguese made Acoustic


----------



## rgk7

Sooo, a few days ago I got banned because of chatting in the classified forums



HERE is my and "Souldread´s" answer :





LTD SC608B, KxK Sii7, Ibanez RG1077xl, Ibanez RG7681 lmt., Ibanez K-7, Ibanez Apex 1 bbk, Ibanez HRG 1, Ibanez SDGR bass.





btw: There is missing another Ibanez Apex 1 bbk on the pic and the K-5 I just sold...


----------



## User Name




----------



## Baco

My new BlacKat Leon D7  NGD topic coming a bit later!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My Ibanez '05 RG1527 with DiMarzio CrunchLab/Air Norton and my Esp Ltd SC-607B with Lace Deathbar/X-Bar.


----------



## naavanka_

My Stagemaster-7 from -00 with Dimarzio d-sonic.
Feels good 
The picture is so sharp you might actually cut yourself by looking at it, beware!


----------



## ooidort

naavanka_ said:


> My Stagemaster-7 from -00 with Dimarzio d-sonic.
> Feels good
> The picture is so sharp you might actually cut yourself by looking at it, beware!



I think I know this beast. May have even had a short affair with it if I'm not mistaken. Gotta love that headstock though. Looks like a paddle.


----------



## boroducci

my RC7x)


----------



## Adam

New family pic, could not be happier.


----------



## SjPedro

my freshly altered Ibanez RG7620 with DiMarzio Crunch Lab and Liqufire!


----------



## BaDaML

What a great thread! Some really nice guitars, and some very loved guitars in here.

Here are my current ones:

Schecter Damien Elite 7 with stock EMG's (my current favorite), middle guitar is Ibanez SA220FM with Seymour Duncan SH6's, right is Ibanez S7320 with SD JB7 and SH2n.


----------



## Nahkaparoni

Here's a little family portrait of my current rig. Ibanez RG1527, Ibanez RG 320FM, Peavey XXX Super 40 EFX, Bugera 6262 and a Behringer Ultrastack cab. Missing from the photo are Axe FX II, Yamaha Pacifica Telecaster and a Admira Malaga nylon string. I still need a bass.


----------



## ferret

My '98 RG7621... All original except for the pots and knobs, original owner messed them up and lost the knobs so I had to get replaced. Handful of dings along the edges.


----------



## cardinal

Random shot of the DT7 leaning up against the SLO.


----------



## MBMoreno

My first seven of the many to come






Pass by the NGD topic for more


----------



## NorCal_Val

A couple of 7's;


----------



## s2k9k

Haha AWESOME. this was my first 7 back in 98. Man I loved that thing. 



ferret said:


> My '98 RG7621... All original except for the pots and knobs, original owner messed them up and lost the knobs so I had to get replaced. Handful of dings along the edges.


----------



## DarthV

Couple pics of my cosmetically challenged RG7620. Pro installed EMG 707s (extra cavity for the battery) and jem fretboard stickers from the previous owner. REALLY need to clean up the fretboard. And might sell it if the rg1527, that just arrived today, pans out.


----------



## Chuck

My new MIJ 7421


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Misery Theory said:


> *awesomeness*
> 
> My new MIJ 7421



Is that the new model?


----------



## Qersty

Misery Theory said:


> My new MIJ 7421



Pickups are for the weak


----------



## liamh

DarthV said:


> Couple pics of my cosmetically challenged RG7620. Pro installed EMG 707s (extra cavity for the battery) and jem fretboard stickers from the previous owner. REALLY need to clean up the fretboard. And might sell it if the rg1527, that just arrived today, pans out.



That looks so sick!


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

Apologies for the rubbish quality. Havent gotten around to getting some decent shots of the axes yet. 

..and there's 6ixers in there to  oops. 
Left to right. Caparison Horus HGS Pro.Black, Caparison Dellinger 7, Caparison Horus Scarab Gold.


----------



## AryaBara

I finally pulled the trigger on the used Schecter Jeff Loomis FR7 5 days ago from my friend, it's my first 7string guitar ^ ^


----------



## amberawakening

Here's a few photos of my ESP/LTD H-1007.


----------



## Chuck

YJGB said:


> Is that the new model?



Its MIJ so no, mine was made in 2000


----------



## MikeH

A fun little picture I took of my 7321 on my phone.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Ibanez RG7321 neck. Ibanez FR style mahogany body. Dimarzio D Activator 7. Red stain and Tung Oil finish.


----------



## Lagreen




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

amberawakening said:


> Here's a few photos of my ESP/LTD H-1007.



That glow in the dark vibe is sick!


----------



## kris_jammage

Lagreen said:


>



That is gorgeous!


----------



## kris_jammage

Here's my '99 RG7621


----------



## cereal_guy

Lagreen said:


>



The top on that is gorgeous!


----------



## Lagreen

cereal_guy said:


> The top on that is gorgeous!



The wood on the top is called "Wenge".
It plays and feels really good with a great sustain and tone as well.
I think that the pickups are made by a company called SBS.


----------



## JohnIce

My two main players! Both are 7-strings


----------



## JohnIce

Ah why not, here's another shot


----------



## Hemorrhage

My dear Amfisound.


----------



## JamminJAP

@ HEMORRHAGE OMFG! That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ben.Last

..... So many gas inducing photos.

.... .... ....ity .....



Wow. So, now we're getting censored on here. Lovely.


----------



## col

Here's a better pic of mine:


----------



## Collapse

wwjfd said:


> these are some pics of my older 7's from 2007 and 2008, three agiles, 1 interseptor pro 25.5 and 2 septors, a 25 and 27, i now own a an ibby universe (black), an ESP (not ltd) steph-B7 and i also put in an order and deposit on a custom shop ESP baritone 7-string that is completely the same specs (including the pick-ups, kahler bridge and hardware) that the 2011 jeffhanneman urban camo guitar, so it's basically a UC hanneman with an extra string, minus the inlays and a 27.75 scale neck, the deposit was alot, the final price will be pretty steep and i was tod that i probably won't get it until sometime in may of 2012 or later but IMO its worth the wait. so here are some pics of my cheaper 7's which i still love (one of the agiles were sold) but i still love how they play, especially the blue agile. i need to take some pics of my non ltd esp steph B-7 and my universe but for now hwre are pics of 3 agiles one ibby ans a ltd steph b7 that ive owned and some of them i still own.
> 
> 
> pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a mock up pic of what my custom shop esp will look like when its done and in my hands to it will have the uc finnished headstock, i can't wait to see how it turns out


 

did you ever get that custom 7 esp hanneman? what are the full specs and where did you order it from? thanks


----------



## tm20

amberawakening said:


> Here's a few photos of my ESP/LTD H-1007.



that looks amazing  i wanted to get the green 7 string set but was worried the coating would chip off quick (these are the DR neon set correct?). how well does it stay on?


----------



## amberawakening

tm20 said:


> that looks amazing  i wanted to get the green 7 string set but was worried the coating would chip off quick (these are the DR neon set correct?). how well does it stay on?



The wound strings have kept the coating for over a month, however the bottom 3 chipped away within 3 weeks where the pick made contact. Lasted a lot longer than I figured; there's a few of us who play this guitar. The strings were rather cheap too at around $15.


----------



## naavanka_

Mah new Dinky 7 from -00 or something.
Any info on this?


----------



## owj

Sorry but I suck in computers and I really wanna share my 7 string, how do I post pics? :/


----------



## naavanka_

owj said:


> Sorry but I suck in computers and I really wanna share my 7 string, how do I post pics? :/


You can either upload the pic somewhere (Photobucket, Dropbox etc) and then post an img link (or a straight link through the insert image box)
or attach the pics here.
Attachments are not that good though imo.

Photobucket is free and simple, give it a try.


----------



## owj




----------



## MesaENGR412

Schecter Blackjack C7-FR setup in A# standard:






satin neck SLS-style (DIY):






-AJH


----------



## owj

owj said:


>








Sorry the previous pic could not be seen!


----------



## mpsk

Carvin Dc727 all koa


----------



## Najka

http://s1051.photobucket.com/user/Dan_Schuch/media/untitled_zps5ef64de6.png.html




Just picked this baby up yesterday :3


----------



## Hendog

^^^ That is one killer Petrucci!


----------



## Kaickul

My recent acquisition, my RG7321 (Vythica)


----------



## kilinguitars

The 7 strings FR tele that I build for my friend


----------



## 77zark77

As someone asked me, here are my 7-string, actually :










left to right : UV7PWH, UV7BK, UV7PWH, UV7MC(MKR), RG7421 - Up : RG2027XVV, RG2077XL, Lag SF1000

The ones I love are one of the 2 PWH and the BK 

The Lag SF1000 is some of smart and elegance and plays well as you accept the deal !


----------



## Ulvhedin

Slightly modified '97 UV


----------



## naavanka_

My new RR7R, a great player but i´d really prefer a KV or EX over the RR bodyshape :|


----------



## Jes




----------



## sikapple




----------



## ScoopdaMids

left to right; DR-7-DR-7-Agile Sentinel with DR-7 Neck


----------



## sikapple

etherial seven custom spec order.


----------



## Buddha92

my pride and joy(s)


----------



## RGTFanatic

My son suggested I throw in a pic of my 7's........here they are:


----------



## shadscbr

^^ Love that swirl! 

Shad


----------



## smeat

My Intrepid Pro 727:


----------



## Scarab76

nice guitar @ smeat


----------



## xplanet2112

Some very nice guitars on display, and on this page only 

Here's my collection, a bit boring compared to some of the others here. Schecter ATX Blackjack and LTD SC607b with a couple of non-seven intruders just to bulk out the display!


----------



## Metal-Box

I was moving stuff around the office at work and moved this 2007 Ibanez RG-7321 guitar from it's spot in the corner. I decided to take a random shot for you guys.


----------



## Lickers

My 7 was built in 1997 by a local luthier. He specialised in building archtop guitars and was looking to get into making 7 string versions. I happened to come along at the right time so we agreed to look at a prototype for him to explore the world of 7s. 

As I wanted something very different to what was pretty much the only other available 7 at the time (Ibanez Universe), it made it difficult to source hardware etc. It had to be a hardtail which meant a lot of work to get a usable system together.

Although the guitar isn't really what I would call a finished 'product' it has proved to be an impossibly solid and capable guitar which has been with me everywhere and suffered untold abuse. It's a pure warhorse. 

So, here she is.


















It's an oversized version of a 62 SG with flame maple body, AA+ grade birds-eye maple neck, ebony fingerboard, Jumbo Dunlop frets and a graphite nut. I use a custom set of strings - 13, 17, 24, 36, 46, 56, 64 and tuned down half a step.
.
The hardware is based on a 6 string. I bought two lots of a brass tune-o-matic bridge and tailpiece and had a local machining company cut an incredibly neat join - like a dovetail but extended. This allowed me to slide a 4 string version of one bridge into a 3 string version of the other. 
I almost had to buy two sets of the Gotoh machind heads but the parts guy who was interested by the project split a pack for me. This was helpful as the bridge and tailpiece I bought from him cost sooooo much.
I had the tailpiece offset from the bridge as I play the strings in this area so the angle helps to resist any slippage.

All of the pots and switches are from Switchcraft and it's fitted with a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge and a Duncan Distortion in the neck.
Originally, I had custom made Kent Armstrong pickups fitted as the only other option wre Ibanez and some DiMarizio (which I'm not a fan of) so I swapped out to the SD's when they hit the market as the Armstrong's didn't quite cut it after a few years of use and rig changes.


----------



## Mikeitloud

Hey guys, new to the forum, also new to seven strings, I picked up this Kramer with a HSC for $165.00CDN, I can't find any info on it, the guy told me it's a Striker, but there's no model # any help would be appreciated


----------



## Warriorboss14

My Ibanez RG7420 in white.


View attachment 34140


View attachment 34141


View attachment 34142


----------



## Warriorboss14

forgot about this one


View attachment 34143


View attachment 34144


View attachment 34145


----------



## Warriorboss14

Mikeitloud said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum, also new to seven strings, I picked up this Kramer with a HSC for $165.00CDN, I can't find any info on it, the guy told me it's a Striker, but there's no model # any help would be appreciated



How is it?


----------



## Mikeitloud

Warriorboss14 said:


> How is it?


 
Well, this is my first seven string, so I'm still getting used to the extra string, also the spaces between the strings, taller neck. After about 5 hours of playing, I have absolutely fallen in love, the flat back neck makes it easy to access, the pickups have great tone(good enough for me), the LFR stays in tune perfectly, and that B string, so HEAVY, I'm playing through a Bugera 1990 120watt + 412 mic'ed in to my PA, the whole house shakes when I chuga chuga on the B. To be honest, I've been playing for around 25 years, this has opened up a whole new world for me.


----------



## zasam4

RG7620


----------



## Musza




----------



## Whammy




----------



## Eclipse

My Schecter by the Axe-Fx. Who can name the show I was watching?? 





Now it's in front of my car. 





Another outdoor pic.


----------



## col

I'd say NCIS ^


----------



## dowenprs

Just a couple of my RG7321. Orange. Yeah man, yeah.










Love me some Neon DR's



Peace

Dan


----------



## RGTFanatic

zasam4 said:


> RG7620



Genius build man. A DY 7 in the vein of a 550....... absolute genius. I love it!!!


----------



## Hybrid138

My new fret wraps


----------



## donray1527

Here she is


----------



## LuizPauloDT




----------



## donray1527




----------



## Chuck

donray1527 said:


> pic



Ooohh what'd you put in there Don?


----------



## TylerRay




----------



## mnemonic

a bit of sun today, so why not!


----------



## ChAoZ

My first 7 string ,Imported from New York as I didn't like any of the Ibanez 7's available in New Zealand at the time and the Dean Vendetta 7 was just hideous ,I had SD Blackouts in it but didn't really like them so it now has Dimarzio blaze pickups. I stole the black hardware for a 7 string explorer I'm building and replaced them with gold - couldn't find any 7 string humbucker surrounds so I gold leafed the original ones


----------



## ESP6505

What kind of tuners are those and where could I go about ordering some?


----------



## Skygoneblue

tristanroyster said:


> My Schecter by the Axe-Fx. Who can name the show I was watching??



Dinozzo! 

/headsmack


----------



## Ghostpowder

So many cool guitars!


----------



## jpcalloway

My daily distraction from doing anything productive...


----------



## patata

jpcalloway said:


> My daily distraction from doing anything productive...



isn't making music productive?


----------



## BusinessMan

My esp horizon 7


----------



## BusinessMan

amberawakening said:


> Here's a few photos of my ESP/LTD H-1007.



Dd that's sick! Where did you get the glow int he dark binding?


----------



## vanDahl

A lot of really beautiful guitars in this thread! Noticed at least one other SC Telecaster as well. 






Before a gig with Meadows End.


----------



## antuni

SCT 607B


----------



## Jesommar




----------



## aerodynamics

Though I'm getting rid of it currently, here it is while it's here.


----------



## StagD

My new 7 near the water-side


----------



## JamminJAP

Now that's a sweet pic......I'm imagining off to the side is a combo amp and cooler of beer!


----------



## SeductionS

My EBMM JP7 in red pearl.


----------



## Carnage

sanded neck, BK aftermaths


----------



## Carnage

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

hell yeh


----------



## The Uncreator

Modded 207 with a DiMarzio Evo7, I had no neck pickup ordered at the time so it was left empty.


----------



## celticelk

My current stable:






In the rack, left to right: Squier Vintage Modified Jazz V, Schecter Jazz-7 hollowbody, Epiphone Matt Heafy sig LP Custom 7, Oakland Axe Factory custom 8-string.

Standing proud: Peters custom Ranger 7.


----------



## jay moth

My slightly idiotic Warlock 7 string vs some crazy Warlock 6 string I've got for ages.

Also: I'm expecting 7 string Jackson tomorrow, yay.


----------



## Scrubface05

My new 7! 








With a family photo,


----------



## Kwoppari

epic customization by: me
Bareknuckle aftermaths


----------



## Devils Lullaby

RG7420 Blaze (b) Liquifire (n) CTS pots, Dimarzio 5-way switch, Switchcraft jack, Dunlop straplocks.


----------



## Berti_smb

My new Grindmachine 7 mad by Robies Guitars from Croatia.
Build thread is here!!!


----------



## IanSammiches

My Matt Heafy Signature Les Paul Custom-7


----------



## straymond




----------



## Luke Dowsett

Ibanez Rg7321 (Black), and Rg7421 (White)


----------



## Khoi

My Black Water 7-string. I forgot I was a photographer and never really took any good shots of my guitar.


----------



## silent suicide

RG7680











You can find more in my NGD thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...434-ngd-you-dont-see-many-these-around-2.html


----------



## xenopsylla

IGNITOR, nothing more to be said...


----------



## ampdguitars

Here she is...If I uploaded it correctly


----------



## AntiChrister

RG7681 LTD1


----------



## silent suicide

AntiChrister said:


> RG7681 LTD1



Nice to see another one like mine on here, and in Sweden 
What pups did you install?
I am going to mod mine just the same. I was going to order the parts soon.


----------



## AntiChrister

I installed BKP Painkiller bridge and Aftermath neck... And changed it to a threeway switch and updated the jack and so on


----------



## AntiChrister

And it BARKS


----------



## ZXIIIT

Most recent gig.


----------



## REIGNS

vgs soulmaster 7 with evertune. my 1st 7 string. plus other random pics. (p.s people actually say to pictures yeh but does it djent. funny thing is when i tap single coil it goes massively djenty. very weird. ) An awesome guitar for under 800 bucks. recommend to all.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Nothing so interesting, it's just my main practicing guitar, cheap because I bring it back and forth to work


----------



## antuni

SCT 607b


----------



## psywaltz

Hi - here are some pics of my two Jaden Rose JHM7s


----------



## bouVIP

1st of 2 new guitars. Double NGD thread soon~


----------



## chromatica17

Been out of the 7-string game for years. Just picked this up last week for $299 new and it f*cking pwns.


----------



## Pyotr Yakov

My 1st 7strings(ESP LTD MH-417).


----------



## Mongoose

antuni said:


> SCT 607b


I don't know why but when I see this all I can think is "The Doom-o-caster"


----------



## TheUnvanquished

My RGD. Now with a dimarzio blaze in the bridge and a purple cliplock.


----------



## Pyotr Yakov

Mongoose said:


> I don't know why but when I see this all I can think is "The Doom-o-caster"



I think likewise. Hahaha
I totally want to buy one of these next year! <3


----------



## Choowey

Hello I'm newbie . . .


this my custom 7 strings by TSL Guitar Indonesia


----------



## AryaBara

Choowey said:


> Hello I'm newbie . . .
> 
> 
> this my custom 7 strings by TSL Guitar Indonesia



Gitarnya keren

cool


----------



## Choowey

AryaBara said:


> Gitarnya keren
> 
> cool



Thx mas broo


----------



## DBGuitars

Just finished building this 7-string.


----------



## DBGuitars

Another picture


----------



## DBGuitars

And another


----------



## Djazzy




----------



## Djazzy




----------



## Vigaren

holy .... that guitar looks awesome!! specs?


----------



## Djazzy

Vigaren said:


> holy .... that guitar looks awesome!! specs?




Mayones Regius 7, Private Stock tone woods and 5A top, Suhr custom pickups, RMC piezo, push-pull tone cutoff (tone knob in cavity), soil splitting switch, phase switch. Reall mudafuka.


----------



## thatguyupthere

my sexy ltd... it dosent sound pristine though, it sounds a little muddy. I feel like it should sound a little better for a 400 dollar guitar....oh well. it still plays fine 






the quality sucks caused im using a shitty ipad


----------



## ReznoERG

All of these look so nice!


----------



## Acrid

Djazzy said:


>



Jebus that quilt is insane!


----------



## Djazzy

it kinda looks like the lower intestines, doesn't it?


----------



## rhysy

ET Guitars Baritone Tomahawk, my baby. I just got her today <3


----------



## Ulvhedin

thatguyupthere said:


> my sexy ltd... it dosent sound pristine though, it sounds a little muddy. I feel like it should sound a little better for a 400 dollar guitar....oh well. it still plays fine
> 
> the quality sucks caused im using a shitty ipad



Nothing a new pair of pups wont solve in that department  I replaced them before I even played mine


----------



## Djazzy




----------



## Acrid

My trusty Apex II.


----------



## krismaciejewski




----------



## Allealex

krismaciejewski said:


>



looks sick man, what's this?


----------



## nikolix

Allealex said:


> looks sick man, what's this?


 
I think it a Blackat feral. Right?


----------



## Fierce_Swe

My babies!


----------



## mynameismarc

Finishing up this build. Sorry for the poor quality!


----------



## boroducci

My new Ibanez RG2727 prestige) Only for Japan market.
Incredible guitar with crystal clear and powerful sound.


----------



## Caelestia77

Here are my first two 7s...
- Schecter SLS Blackjack in blue
- Dean RC 7X in metallic white


----------



## boroducci

Caelestia77 said:


> Here are my first two 7s...
> - Schecter SLS Blackjack in blue
> - Dean RC 7X in metallic white



Dean RC7x is great guitar. I had black and white RC7x earlier. Sold cause of GAS)))


----------



## pitchshifter13

This is mine....
Ibanez RGD-7320Z, custom painted by hungarian artist, Tavasz Jokka. This is like the Ibanez RGA of Dino Cazares (Fear Factory) with the Demanufacture logo, only changed the barcode numbers to my ID and Dino's name on the headstock.


----------



## boroducci

pitchshifter13 said:


> This is mine....



cool looking guitar!!


----------



## AhsanU

Went from a pair of Blackouts to a Sentient/Nazgul set and I'm loving it!


----------



## ctgblue

My first Seven String, got it today.
RGA7, used $300 OTD


----------



## Scarab76

my first 7






and #2


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

krismaciejewski said:


>


 What is that?


----------



## s4tch

Just got this:






Worst setup ever seen on a 7620, plenty of dust, plus that horrible Linkin Park logo... I've got some work to do before she's back in her former glory. No rust or cracks fortunately.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Holy crap thats horrid! Sending you lots of love and sandpaper <3
There's paint on the bridge too? Not cool


----------



## s4tch

Yes, it looked horrible, but I could easily remove it with some diluent without damaging the actual paint of the guitar. After some polishing it looks like a normal 7620:






Now it's time to bring her to my tech.


----------



## Shawn

Some pics I took earlier ~


----------



## Given To Fly

Shawn said:


> Some pics I took earlier ~



Very nice! I used to have a PWH in Mint condition which is what yours appears to be. I sold it because a Mint condition, all white guitar is no fun to own if you want it to remain in Mint condition.   

Is the neck ridiculously thin? That seemed to be a common trait with the PWH.


----------



## Shawn

Given To Fly said:


> Very nice! I used to have a PWH in Mint condition which is what yours appears to be. I sold it because a Mint condition, all white guitar is no fun to own if you want it to remain in Mint condition.
> 
> Is the neck ridiculously thin? That seemed to be a common trait with the PWH.



Yeah, it stays in it's case but I do play it at home from time to time. It is dead mint and I've been taking good care of her. 

Cheers!


----------



## fazz

A few that I made from Out of this Swirl's last bit of inventory.


----------



## Shawn

fazz said:


> A few that I made from Out of this Swirl's last bit of inventory.



Very nice!


----------



## _RH_

s4tch said:


> Just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst setup ever seen on a 7620, plenty of dust, plus that horrible Linkin Park logo... I've got some work to do before she's back in her former glory. No rust or cracks fortunately.



Quoting this just to see the picture again. You think the guy wondered why people like floating bridges,assuming that's how they're supposed to work.


----------



## Scrubface05

Dude this bridge is just so comfortable, I love the way my hand sits like I want carpal tunnel.


----------



## MooseJuice

let me add some condiments


----------



## Shredasaurus

MooseJuice said:


> let me add some condiments


what are these?looks cool

mine


----------



## SacerMorbus

Haven't got a better picture than this for the moment, but here is the beauty laying in bed.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Shredasaurus said:


> what are these?looks cool
> 
> mine


They're Mayones and nice axe.


----------



## Carvinkook

Spalted Maple DC700


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass

It's my first 7 and it's pretty generic. I bought it a couples months back out of the sheer thought "I need this" and now I barely play it. Actually about to put it up for sale. Oh well.


----------



## Jmc7

My 1999 Schecter C7 5-2 headstock gold finish with my 2012 Omen 8 \,,,/


----------



## geetar_geek79




----------



## Vrollin

Heres my new and first 7 string 

RGIX27FEQM


----------



## mrdm53

hi SSO!

first time having a 7 string, with extended scales (from usual 25.5" to 26.5", and Floyd Rose to Tune-o-Matic), and i'm happy  kinda need more stretching though

swap the pickups vice versa (81-7 in neck, 707 in bridge). IMO 81-7 in bridge sounds too thin to my taste

enough with talking, here we are:


----------



## Ben.Last

The Intrepid actually looks really good as a 7 (despite the fanned frets )


----------



## Caelestia77

The latest addition to the 7-string clan of mine..
BC Rich JR V7, a decent choice in my humble opinion...


----------



## Ancient

My first post on this forum so I might as well show what I'm working with.

DeArmond S-67 (BLUE) w/ Ibby Blaze Pickups tuned FCFA#DGC with Circle K .12-.79 strings

+ 

DeArmond S-67 (Black) w/ Ibby Prestige Pickups tuned FCFA#DGC with Circle K .12-.79 strings


----------



## ZXIIIT

Random pic of my RG7321 and how it looks after every show with Squirrelly Arts.


----------



## Vrollin

ZOMB13 said:


> Random pic of my RG7321 and how it looks after every show with Squirrelly Arts.



Is that dust? or some sort of cool finish?


----------



## ZXIIIT

Vrollin said:


> Is that dust? or some sort of cool finish?



Powder, for that dirty, post-apocalyptic look.


----------



## Stephen

At the moment, I know there's an 8 String there as well but it's still got 7 strings, plus an extra 1 haha.


----------



## SimxX

Family Picture of my 7s!


----------



## Taylord

The CL7 in the Chocolate stain looks fantastic!


----------



## Shredasaurus

Reverse Headstocks FTW


----------



## sstepho




----------



## gunshow86de

Haven't posted any gear pics in a long while. Here's my PRS SE 7 and mutant Ibanez Roadstar (guitar is older than I am ).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sstepho said:


>



Oh god, you were on /b/ yesterday, hahaha. I remember you.

Here's mine, a Music Man JP7:


----------



## m4rK

My old workhorse with its newly died neck..


----------



## DrDentz

Epiphone Matthew K. Heafy Les Paul Custom 7 String


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Vigaren

s2k9k said:


>


what pickups do you have in that RGD?


----------



## ghostred7

Ha....not best pic...but the thread said random. I had just gotten the 2 sauces that Chris Caffery (TSO/Savatage) had a part in and took this to post up on his page:


----------



## s2k9k

Vigaren said:


> what pickups do you have in that RGD?



Dimarzio Blaze Custom in the bridge. Gonna put a D activator in the neck position here real soon.


----------



## Maverick187

Heres the only two 7s I own currently. My custom Ibanez 7 and my LTD-SCT607B


----------



## Wodensblood

Here's my baby


----------



## axxessdenied

My first 7 finally. J custom 8527





Loaded with dimarzio paf7. Snarls like a mean ............!


----------



## antonkotmusic

Hey Everyone

Here are my guitars and info about them, _all_ and _only_ Ibanez for me haha...






Left to right:


APEX2
RG7321
Modified RG Prestige - previously an RG1527, bought an RG fixed bridge replacement body (thanks to Perle Guitars, purchase from their eBay store, awesome stuff) and Hipshot Hardtail bridge
AJ307CE-NT

All my electrics have EMG 707TWs in them, I just like having the single coil option. 1st knob = neck push/pull & volume, 2nd knob = bridge push/pull & tone, 3-way switch. I know not everyone likes having a tone knob, but hey, like the single coil option, it's there if I need it. I also use Hipshot O-Ring knobs...






My acoustic pickup has the stock Fishman pickup and preamp (Matrix pickup, PREFIX Plus preamp)...

Hipshot Grip-Lock tuners, on all of my guitars...






Why? Why not?!






Unfortunately, they weren't an exact fit, but I would highly recommend these on acoustics, smooth feel with great stability...






Since that first pic was taken I have filled the old screw holes on the old locking nut and on the front and back of the headstock. A basic fix, but it looks better now than it did before.

Yes, I still use The Locking Hold on the strings despite the locking tuners, old habits die hard lol...

There you go! Sorry if it's a little long. If any of you want to know more, let me know!


----------



## cereal_guy




----------



## wannabguitarist

Trying to cover up as much of that terrible wallpaper as possible


----------



## Praeco




----------



## Vrollin

G'damn dat spalted maple!


----------



## 77zark77

waiting for an APEX100, maybe next week, till then....



RG7421 w/Blaze combo
Universe PWH
Universe BK
Lâg SF1000
Universe MKR
Universe PWH
Universe BK
RG2027xVV
Universe BK ('97)
RG2077XL
AEL207


----------



## Wisp

Thanks to everyone in chat who helped me (who had no experience with floating trems) set it up!


----------



## Lionel Draco

My Ibanez J Custom 8527Z


----------



## AhoorazaaD

My Mayones Regius 7


----------



## Convictional

My Carvin DC700. Apologies for the terribad photos but my phone and bad lighting was all I had when I took these.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## wannabguitarist

Ditched the (rather awesome) swirly RG7620 for something a little more special (and because I wanted some headstock symmetry)


----------



## Steven Dionne




----------



## Palmus

My Beloved 1997 Universe with a SD Nazgul in the bridge =)


----------



## JohnIce

My modded Fame Forum III 7-string:


----------



## RagtimeDandy

The bros just hanging!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Fenceclimber

I need to learn how to take better pics.


----------



## RND

Acrid said:


> My trusty Apex II.



Woah, that TOM bridge is installed in a really cool way 
Normally when you have a TOM, you angle the neck by a few degrees for how high the bridge is because of the pole pieces. They actually drilled a slot for this TOM so the neck wouldn't be angled. This blows my mind


----------



## tm20

Fenceclimber said:


> I need to learn how to take better pics.



really like this iron label 7 model. is the 2nd switch a kill switch?


----------



## Fenceclimber

^ Yes it is


----------



## AryaBara

Steven Dionne said:


>



sweet ~
Jeff Loomis sign. ftw


----------



## Letuchy

My Jaden Rose JHM7


----------



## Maddreg

My 7 string guitar. Neck was taken from my old H&S Dark Heaven, body was made myself


----------



## ZXIIIT

Updated the control configuration on my RG7321 and cleaned up all the show gunk off the body


----------



## heero22

My LTD EC-407 and my Washburn WG-587


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

6 and 7 cuz they're twins


----------



## skinhead

1990s UV77MC


----------



## Taylord

1077xl. Fav guitar.


----------



## Steinmetzify

KM7:


----------



## ilias

Here is my Hellraiser


----------



## Rabsa

My Brian Moore Custom 7. Stunning maple top, SD Jazz and JB7 pickups and of course it sounds killer. Made in 1999. Traded my old trusty APEX1 to it, but it was worth it. I love it.


----------



## DISTORT6

HOLY CRAP! 
I had a BMG _just like that one_. ^
I really don't think it would have made it to Finland, but you never know!


----------



## Scrubface05

My JP7 with BKP Juggs


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Scrubface05 said:


> My JP7 with BKP Juggs



OH MY! That JP7 looks hot, especially with the BKP.

What finish is that? It looks too light to be blue pearl and too dark to be blue sky... Perhaps its a blue pearl but looks lighter with the lighting?


----------



## Scrubface05

It's actually teal pearl!
From what I've seen its a really rare color for the JP7s. 
Here are some pics pre-BKPs
Check out DAT NECK!


----------



## Vigaren

That JP7!!!! Looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet it sounds huge with the juggernauts too. And plays awesome, since the JP-series rules!!!


----------



## Abhorrence987

zasam4 said:


> my Jackson RR7R and Ibanez RG7620


I want that Jackson!


----------



## Abhorrence987

naavanka_ said:


> My new RR7R, a great player but i´d really prefer a KV or EX over the RR bodyshape :|


 I must have this guitar!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

While I wait for my ARZ307 to be done, I decided to give my 2004 RG7321 (main guitar) a makeover.

Removed 5+ year old inlay decals.
Blacked out fretboard.
Re-positioned control layout.
Beveled and painted white border on truss rod cover.

Thinking about replacing the BKPs with something by Seymour Duncan.


----------



## PetroLoko

That's my Mayo


----------



## James_D_Trunks

My Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR on the left, and a Prs SE Custom 24.


----------



## MattTheBrat

My two '91 Ibanez Universe guitars


----------



## James_D_Trunks

My former Ibanez K7, with DiMarzio CrunchLab 7. Epic times!


----------



## naavanka_

Abhorrence987 said:


> I must have this guitar!!


I had it for like a month and then i sold it.
It was good but not that good.
Too much neck dive and the upper fret access was horrid.


----------



## Given To Fly

MattTheBrat said:


> My two '91 Ibanez Universe guitars



Now thats a proper setup!


----------



## Metallipea

Something from the past, my first 7 stringer project from 2011


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Vrollin

Took some better pics of this guy today, RGIX27FEQM with AHB3's


----------



## Michael

Here's an old pic I came across the other day. Man I miss these two.


----------



## SolidUdo

I wanna show my newest gem! 
My main guitar is (or maybe was) a Ibanez RGD Prestige, but this one just knocks it out of the park! 

It´s the PRS SE 7 in TEBB =) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Vrollin

SolidUdo said:


> I wanna show my newest gem!
> My main guitar is (or maybe was) a Ibanez RGD Prestige, but this one just knocks it out of the park!
> 
> It´s the PRS SE 7 in TEBB =)
> 
> Enjoy!



I want this, in this finish, so bad! If they do a grey and black flame I dont know what I will do if I cant get my hands on one!


----------



## Trainwreck1446




----------



## RPG_Guitars

Ibanez RG7CT, Strandberg Boden 7, Ibanez


----------



## stathis169

i paint it ,wanted something unique!! i got it done,enjoy


----------



## RPG_Guitars

Here's a pic I did today of what I call my modern guitar collection. From top left to bottom right.

Ibanez Jem 777sk - 1988
Ibanez RT650
Ibanez USRG30
Ibanez 770DX
Ibanez Jem FP - 1989
Ibanez RG8427ffe
Caparison TAT II
Ernie Ball MMASS
Strandberg Boden 7
PRE the Standard - 1986
Ibanez RG7CT


----------



## jdixon934




----------



## Yokai08

My first seven i bought about a month ago. An Ibanez RG7421 i've dubbed Parallax from the Green Lantern comic universe. I plan on throwing on some yellow knobs and pickup selector and yellow/black Dimarzio Blaze pickups


----------



## larret

First, hi to everyone!

Month ago finally my custom made 7 arrived. Mayones Setius. I totally love it.


----------



## noj

My RG7321 i bought a couple weeks ago from a friend, red tape was just to give me an idea of how it would look when i get round to ordering new pups! And my old b7 that i just let go the other day, still missing it  haha!


----------



## gizmi7

Skervesen Raptor

I'm gonna do a NGD thread when she comes to me tomorrow


----------



## ZXIIIT

My everything rig.
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez ARZ307
Positive Grid JamUp


----------



## Tom Eaton

Yo


----------



## Tom Eaton

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204170087079236&amp;set=a.10204170611052335&amp;type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204170087079236&amp;set=a.10204170611052335&amp;type=1">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/trleaton">Tom Eaton</a>.</div></div>


----------



## Tom Eaton




----------



## Ulvhedin

Tom Eaton said:


> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204170087079236&amp;set=a.10204170611052335&amp;type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204170087079236&amp;set=a.10204170611052335&amp;type=1">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/trleaton">Tom Eaton</a>.</div></div>



https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....0_10204170087079236_1994086015681629676_n.jpg

Press tiny picture icon and insert this instead ^


----------



## Webmaestro

From left to right: RG2027X (2001), 8527VV J-Custom (2004) , RG1527 (2006), APEX II (2007, I think)

All Ibanez, of course. I have another RG1527 not pictured here, because it's out having major mods done by Livewire Guitars.


----------



## Kunu

My new Suhr Modern 7-String. Waterfall Burl maple top + headstock, Cocobolo neck + fretboard, Basswood body, Suhr Hot7 pickups, Hipshot bridge+locking tuners.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## shadscbr

^^ In Love  

Shad


----------



## Forrest_H

I need to take better pictures of this thing:







Agile Septor 727 MN CP TOM Natural Mahogany 

I love this big guy. I was going to swap out the pups (Pegasus and Sentient), but I've got a PRS Custom 24 7 (Amethyst ) coming my way, so I'll likely hold off on that


----------



## silent suicide

My guitars for the moment.
Ibanez RG7680 LTD1
.strandberg* CL7
Ibanez K7


----------



## Michael




----------



## ToS

Yeah, a picture thread for seven-string nerds  count me in 






and since this is actually my first post here: hello everbody!


----------



## noj

Got another RG7321 today! Gona start modding them soon after i decide what i want to do 



[/IMG]


----------



## Ulvhedin

boroducci said:


> my RC7x)



I've wanted to do this for a while (no offense), mainly because of how retarded I'd look


----------



## pylyo

it's mixed, some 6 strings inside too, sorry...


----------



## noj

Ooooft, that Parker! And the rest!


----------



## TheDraeg

BS 7 and Buz 7


----------



## Forrest_H

I'm sorry but I'm obsessed with my new baby:






Can go from absolute brutality to creamy, clean ambience. Thank you Fate, you are indeed not a cruel mistress, rather a beautiful woman


----------



## wyldweasil

Yeah, I know one's an 8, but here's my trio of Stef's. I'd love to add a 6 string mahog to the mix


----------



## jerm

what is this between the strings above the nut?


----------



## PhilCallis

I got a nice glamour shot of my Dean Custom Run RC7X Lazer than came in the mail today 
100/150


----------



## Ulvhedin

^I waaaant one of those! Do you have any possibility to compare it to the regular USA Xeno?


----------



## PhilCallis

Ulvhedin said:


> ^I waaaant one of those! Do you have any possibility to compare it to the regular USA Xeno?



I've never played a USA RC7. I've been told they're 10 times better and I've been told they're exactly the same, so I really have no idea.


----------



## edadmartin

I made this before there was fret layout software 1998. Paid Novax a fee to make the board. 24.75 to 28.27. interesting build,a devil to play,hard to get both sides of my brain working together .


----------



## RPG_Guitars

1999 Ibanez RG7CT & Ibanez J Custom 8427FFE. The 8427 has the "Shotgun mods" Piezo mod. Push pull on the tone pot. Pulling up turns piezo on and makes the tone pot the piezo volume control.


----------



## shadscbr

Maple, Limba, and BRW goodness 





Shad


----------



## shadscbr

Shad


----------



## Vrollin

jerm said:


> what is this between the strings above the nut?



Theyre just little rubber grommets, I use them to deaden the strings there instead of a piece of foam or one of them wraps that people use. Only cost like 60 cents each and dont look too gaudy


----------



## jerm

Vrollin said:


> Theyre just little rubber grommets, I use them to deaden the strings there instead of a piece of foam or one of them wraps that people use. Only cost like 60 cents each and dont look too gaudy


awesome, where do you get them?


----------



## Vrollin

jerm said:


> awesome, where do you get them?



I got them from a store called clark rubber, Im in Australia mind you, but basically they are an automotive grommet for feeding wire through sheet metal, id be checking auto stores which sell electrical components, or foam and rubber specialty stores. Radioshack might even be a go for you over there?


----------



## FrostDrone

Thats my Schecter NT-7...


----------



## Omrat

Mayones Regius 7 Custom:


----------



## gizmi7

Mayones are using really nice grained woods lately, beautiful colour as well!


----------



## shredfactory

My baby...



Untitled by shredfactory, on Flickr


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Yokai08

[URL=http://s1337.photobucket.com/user/Dustin_H191/media/IMG_20140711_235754_zps88da4808.jpg.html]

 [/URL]
Parallax with the marshall


----------



## Ibanez RG7321

Heres my 7321


----------



## slim231990

Just did a review on this baby. Don't really see alot of these on the web so i figured id try and shed light on a unique guitar. If anyone has any specific questions about this model feel free to message me. 

View attachment 41362


View attachment 41363


View attachment 41364


View attachment 41365


View attachment 41366


----------



## slim231990

View attachment 41367


View attachment 41368


View attachment 41369


View attachment 41370


----------



## Webmaestro

slim231990 said:


> Just did a review on this baby. Don't really see alot of these on the web so i figured id try and shed light on a unique guitar. If anyone has any specific questions about this model feel free to message me.



Oh damn, that's sweet. Had no idea there were 7-string Explorers out there.


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## flaherz09

Ancient said:


> My first post on this forum so I might as well show what I'm working with.
> 
> DeArmond S-67 (BLUE) w/ Ibby Blaze Pickups tuned FCFA#DGC with Circle K .12-.79 strings
> 
> +
> 
> DeArmond S-67 (Black) w/ Ibby Prestige Pickups tuned FCFA#DGC with Circle K .12-.79 strings



Love this!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Sig model showdown


----------



## JP Universe

A few 7's in the pic


----------



## Given To Fly

RPG_Guitars said:


> 1999 Ibanez RG7CT & Ibanez J Custom 8427FFE. The 8427 has the "Shotgun mods" Piezo mod. Push pull on the tone pot. Pulling up turns piezo on and makes the tone pot the piezo volume control.



These are a perfect pair for a 7 string player. Amazing guitars, rare, collectible, and judging by the reel to reel tape machine in the background you will probably never sell them. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## s2k9k

axxessdenied said:


>



Dude so jelly


----------



## slim231990

Mk just finally started posting profile pics of my 7's hope you guys enjoy if you have any questions about my guitars specs or sounds feel free to message me!  (more detailed pics on profile if interested)

In order 
1) Ibanez RG7321 (slime, BKP Warpigs)
2) Ibanez UV777 (Alien, BKP Blackhawks)
3) Carvin DC700 (Stealth, EMG's)
4) Gibson Explorer 7
5) Matt Raines Master Classical 7


----------



## mikolo

UV7BK & RG7620


----------



## AVOK

This is my only 7string: A custom one, built by a luthier in Germany. 

Plays really nice. I wanted a kind of rg1527 look and kept it simple. It had a dimarzio evo and an air norton installed, but i switched them by time..


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

AVOK said:


>



OH GOD I SNAPPED MY NECK. Edit: okay, he fixed it

No, but a very nice guitar you have there!


----------



## skydizzle

My RG7421 with BKP juggernauts and my GRG7221 that I got bored and carbon fiber wrapped. It's currently waiting for me to get around to installing the Crunch Lab/Liquifire. also I'm trying to find an orange headstock decal to match the strap. 












[/URL
[URL=http://s112.photobucket.com/user/skydizzle123/media/imagejpg4_zps1f350b3f.jpg.html]


----------



## mark_hill

I dont know if this will work or not but here is my Hart 7 string!


----------



## Steinmetzify

2014 JL7. Monster of a guitar. Get one, you'll dig it.


----------



## Infused1

Newest photo of my 007


----------



## Shroony




----------



## Cbutler

thats a gorgeous finish.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Starbuck's in Japan jam.


----------



## jerm




----------



## pylyo

Not sure if those were posted here before, so don't be mad if it's a repost...


----------



## Workman2113

My Ibby S7420 with Diz Crunchlab & Liquifier. Standard tuning.pic doesn't have the Dimarzios in it. (Liquifier is green)


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

i ground the shit out of the gibraltar bridge and even routed the body around it to get it comfy


----------



## sunung1188

My new LTD SCR607B


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## Michael




----------



## metal6663

Dean Rc7 lazer and Wraith


----------



## Kunu

pylyo said:


> Not sure if those were posted here before, so don't be mad if it's a repost...



So classy and too easy to play with, I want one!


----------



## skydizzle

Shroony said:


>



That top is insane!


----------



## Kunu

My EBMM JP7, so simple but still one of my favorite 7s ever played.


----------



## IgorrZ

Crappy phone pics, because I don't have a cam


----------



## 103801061982

Sorry phone pic. Swapped out the pickups on the red (Jupiter?) swirl this morning and though I'd grab a pic.


----------



## Ulvhedin

I'll leave it here as a guessing game, although it shouldn't be any hard to figure out.


----------



## Malacoda

I never got around to posting an NGD, so here are a couple of my RGD2127FX w/ BKP Aftermath in the bridge & Cold Sweat in the neck


----------



## Manhell

Ulvhedin said:


> I'll leave it here as a guessing game, although it shouldn't be any hard to figure out.



Dean rusty in slime green  

what did I won?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Manhell said:


> Dean rusty in slime green
> 
> what did I won?



You won another photo!


----------



## Manhell

Ahaha cool.

I tried one in white once, it was nice to play but the finishes were really crappy.

How do you like yours?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Manhell said:


> Ahaha cool.
> 
> I tried one in white once, it was nice to play but the finishes were really crappy.
> 
> How do you like yours?



I have yet to try an import model, so I can't really say anything about them, but I do have a soft spot for these things 
Kinda snowballed after I abruptly fell in love with my first one, and found them for quite cheap during the last few years.
Greeno ain't here yet, but I'll survive till then with my awesome taste in hats


----------



## InfestedRabite

first post etc
schecter omen 7 w/ SD pegasus/sentient


----------



## Zoltta

I still have this thing for some reason


----------



## HarryLikesProg




----------



## Romeo Knight

My RG-7620 with optical customization which matched my band's album artwork of that time (around 2000)


----------



## MemphisHawk

UV77MC and RGD7UC with a TAM100 in the middle.


----------



## Kunu

MemphisHawk said:


> UV77MC and RGD7UC with a TAM100 in the middle.



Totally sick man!


----------



## katsusand

I went to the shrine and took the photos...
Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 728


----------



## knet370




----------



## s2k9k




----------



## s2k9k




----------



## MemphisHawk

^Nice, here's my UC


----------



## Ericbrujo

s2k9k said:


>



Nice !


----------



## C-Squared




----------



## sniperfreak223

My old workhorse...a 2004 BC Rich Platinum Pro series Warlock 7-string...and my new puppy just for randomness.


----------



## mag8

RG2027x | Ibanez Guitars, Mods and Stuff


----------



## Cbutler

sup with the two ins?


----------



## mag8

Metaldave said:


> A change in direction of the pictures. From my band's rehearsal this evening



you are free to do whatever you feel like with your money and gear. But let me tell you I am pretty sure there are better ways to spend your money than that.


----------



## mag8

Cbutler said:


> sup with the two ins?



One for the piezo, one for the magnetic/piezo (you can select)


----------



## Cbutler

thats amazing. heres some flicks of the current seven. sorry about the phone quality and cheesy edits lool


----------



## Alice AKW

Chilling with the Intrepid


----------



## Cbutler

mmmmm that 7421 pb though


----------



## Ulvhedin

Ignore the cadi


----------



## RXTN

Here's mine new addition.


----------



## pecado

Ibanez Rg 7620 - Dimarzio Blaze & Dimarzio N7

Ibanez MTM2 - Seymour Duncan Custom & Ibz V7

Ibanez Rg 1527 Prestige - Seymour Duncan Pegasus & Dimarzio LiquiFire

Ibanez K7 - Seymour Duncan Nazgul & Seymour Duncan 59


----------



## metal6663

@Ulvhedin:the nuclear green is awesome! and a rob barrett signature of cannibal corpse
Dean Rc7 Lazer/Xenocide/Wraith


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## MemphisHawk




----------



## Cbutler

moar flicks of that refinish if you have them! it looks rad. 






the result of boredom.


----------



## Shamrocky

my rg7621


----------



## Shamrocky

one more


----------



## Alice AKW

BornToLooze said:


>



Hey it's my old 7! Looking snazzy there! What kinda pickups did you throw in?


----------



## BornToLooze

Alice AKW said:


> Hey it's my old 7! Looking snazzy there! What kinda pickups did you throw in?



Nazgul and Sentient. Didn't realize I was going to have to get the body routed for them to fit when I got them though.


----------



## Alice AKW

Oof that's a shame~ Bet it sounds lovely though.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Cbutler said:


> moar flicks of that refinish if you have them! it looks rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result of boredom.



Yeah. All I did was steel wool and painters tape.


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ Have you thought about staining the parts with bare wood at all? Depending on the stain, it could look really great, even though it already does.


----------



## cardinal

Quick pic of my latest ying and yang new guitars.


----------



## MemphisHawk

ThePIGI King said:


> ^ Have you thought about staining the parts with bare wood at all? Depending on the stain, it could look really great, even though it already does.


 
Yeah, it would look good a little bit darker. I'd have a keep sanding to get to the actual wood though. There's a resin or whatever under the paint that is like a hard shell over the wood.


----------



## SolidUdo

My new epic JP7!! 

The best sevenstringer I ever played to be honest. 
Been through both Ibanez LACSD and Prestige, even PRS SE-7, and they are all solid and great instruments, but this one makes me play better!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3061003/Foto%202015-01-08%2016%2028%2014.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3061003/Foto 2015-01-08 15 26 59.jpg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3061003/Foto 2015-01-08 16 27 46.jpg


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I literally just got my own joke an hour ago...suffice it to say, I might have a sig model soon...by someone...any takers, dudes?


----------



## daveyisgreat




----------



## Scrubface05

Some newer clear pics of my jp7!
http://i.imgur.com/4pWS0di.jpg


----------



## PunchLine

Here are some photos of the Ibanez STW 6/7.

http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah199/Nerve_Funk/STW Black/IMG_3748_zps6d28e542.jpg

http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah199/Nerve_Funk/STW Black/IMG_3747_zps31ba8d63.jpg

http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah199/Nerve_Funk/STW Black/IMG_3746_zps8fb7b40a.jpg


----------



## CW7

Quick snap of my first ever 7 string. ('90 Universe). This one saw TONS of road time- it got retired shortly after Vai signed it. (I don't recall exactly what year that was- I visited MI and attended a few classes, and Vai was playing a closed door, 2 set concert there for the students. Talked with him afterwards, and being the Vai NERD I was at the time, had him sign the body.).


----------



## cardinal

Better pics of my RGA 7 string:


----------



## Ord92

Scrubface05 said:


> Some newer clear pics of my jp7!
> http://i.imgur.com/4pWS0di.jpg



I'm not jealous at all.....


...... I suck at lying!


----------



## JLesher6505

Nothing beats a badass Ibanez collection.


----------



## cardinal

Swapping pickups around:


----------



## Dirt Reynolds




----------



## ThePIGI King

^ Don't do this to me! I NEED to see all of it!!! You're torturing me!


----------



## Dirt Reynolds

ThePIGI King said:


> ^ Don't do this to me! I NEED to see all of it!!! You're torturing me!



Here ya go:


----------



## Charlz

Dirt Reynolds said:


> Here ya go:



NICE!!!


----------



## Charlz

This is old(-ish...) It's been on here before, but here's my AbyssCrappy phone pics... sorry)


----------



## s2k9k

daveyisgreat said:


>



How much do you want for this!?


----------



## drag_the_waters

so many sick looking guitars here!


----------



## Itchyman

Most recent I have of one of my favourite guitars.


----------



## drag_the_waters

hey everyone! I'm new to this site I figured id show you my only 7 string, Ibanez Rg7420, stock pups (Quantum)


----------



## cardinal

More tinkering with my Aria Frankenstein. Cut a new pickguard to straighten out the single coils and put in a Zebra Air Norton. 

Guitar should be a total POS but it plays great and sounds awesome. One of my favorite guitars.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Pink RGDs and then you let your wife draw on it.


----------



## MemphisHawk

RGD with a 'pick guard' now.


----------



## cardinal

^ that's amazing.


----------



## Alice AKW

You know not opulence until you buy an >$2000 guitar, and then strip it, paint it pink, and have it doodled on with a sharpie.

I courtsey to you, sir.


----------



## MemphisHawk

^haha, thanks! Here is a cell phone pic of it strung up


----------



## Ericbrujo

MemphisHawk said:


> RGD with a 'pick guard' now.



black tight end bridge ? where did you get it ?, the bridge on that guitar usually comes black chrome


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ericbrujo said:


> black tight end bridge ? where did you get it ?, the bridge on that guitar usually comes black chrome



I think it only looks black because of the fact that it is a way lighter background now. Otherwise it's black chrome on black, and now it's black chrome on pink.


----------



## MemphisHawk

He's correct. I'm going to sand blast it and brush it like the pickups though when I grr the chance.


----------



## Harker

Happy to say my very first post on this fine website is the following pictures of my ESP Horizon FR-7!


----------



## cardinal

Moar pickup swapping. Now black 'n chrome, like my fav amp


----------



## Vhyle

That broken mirror pickguard on that Ibanez is sickballs.


----------



## Boofchuck

I figured this would be an appropriate first post!


----------



## tender_insanity

RG927QMZ With DiMarzio D-Activatitors:


----------



## Kunu

Finally some sunlight in Finland


----------



## tender_insanity

Yepp. That's why I took my baby out, too!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icU8PbZIqr8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## saabmugen

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153151363965903&set=a.10152594921420903.1073741836.632545902&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153151363765903&set=a.10152594921420903.1073741836.632545902&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151622066715903&set=a.10151622065520903.1073741827.632545902&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151622066935903&set=a.10151622065520903.1073741827.632545902&type=3&theater


----------



## Mwoit

You can see the rest of my guitars here:
GECH Works


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## Duosphere

Kunu said:


> Finally some sunlight in Finland



Oh Boy!


----------



## SevenStringJones

I miss that Jackson B7, what an incredible guitar. The Broderick was awesome too but so damn heavy. Can't say I miss the Ibanez though.


----------



## Alice AKW

Been a little while..


----------



## s2k9k

OMG that red Broderick


----------



## SevenStringJones

s2k9k said:


> OMG that red Broderick



Boom. Now that's some quilt.


----------



## AryaBara

Not mine tho, it's my friend's
probably gonna get one of these in the future 
Lionheart Guitars


----------



## Arkeion

.... ^^^^^^^ oh my goddddddd

What's the inlay?


----------



## ThePIGI King

^Seconded. That inlay needs to be in my life...I'll give your friend $2 + shipping for it?


----------



## Mathemagician

It's the thunder puppy from monster 3 hunter ultimate. And yeah, that's super nice.


----------



## Taylor




----------



## Arkeion

New KM7 with that Couch strap.


----------



## cardinal




----------



## cdf294




----------



## DraggAmps




----------



## FlagNorFail

A few of my guitars


----------



## 09kitty23

Here is mine, Neko Guitars Hydra 7, Warpigs on their way


----------



## mrdm53

i have 2 another guitars (all 6 strings), but these 2 are my primary 6 and 7 at the moment

6 = RickHannes Shredguy
7 = Syukey guitar custom 7 string


----------



## SevenStringJones

The latest family photo. Apologies for the 8 making it in there. I'm sure you'll get over it.


----------



## Toejam

My Carvin and LTD AW-7.


----------



## 77zark77

Just cleaned and restrung 2 of my Universes and couldn't resist to take some ying-yang pics :


----------



## 09kitty23

This one also needs some pickups.. either Warpigs or Dominator set from Neko (Guitar: Neko Guitars Claymore 7 Prototype)


----------



## Sakke

Ulvhedin said:


> Slightly modified '97 UV



Seems like we have got siblings... mine is a '99 UV  Crunch Lab bridge, Blaze Middle (I still use it, somewhat), Air Norton neck.




Yes, that is a leather clip-lok strap by Dimarzio. Absolutely love it!

Here's one with my 6-string custom, Dimarzio Steve's Special bridge, Tesla noiseless middle, Dimarzio Air Norton neck.


----------



## 77zark77

Distortion of the Universe - No photosh*p here, just reality/reflection it is  !






The actors salute you :


----------



## Masoo2

I'll make a NGD thread in a week or two, need to break it in and record some decent demos.


----------



## armand

Ibanez RG7420 (2001) with Lundgren M7
Ibanez S7420 with DiMarzio X2N and D-Activator
B.C. Rich JRV with Seymour Duncan Black Winter set


----------



## CaptMerica

Hi. I'm new to this. But here's mine, a Jackson JS22-7 w/ Dimarzios


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread, but I took a bunch of photos today and figured now would be a good time to start  

Up first is my trusty refinished (not by me) 7620. It's super glossy and hard to photograph, but the outside pictures give a pretty accurate representation. 
















I still need to do an NGD thread for my 7421XL. Is it still an NGD if you've had it for ~4 months?  
















One more of the XL because Texas  






...and last but not least, my new DC7X! 


























Plenty more on my Photobucket, but you get the idea 

EDIT: almost forgot a group shot! Here's the three 7's together, complete with terrible indoor lighting


----------



## cardinal

Nice dude. I had a 7421XL that I sold because I'm dumb. I sold a 1077XL for the same reason.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

TheWarAgainstTime said:


>



That Carvin is amazing dude. Bad ass. Love the white tuning pegs.

XL's aren't too shabby either.


----------



## klauskirkelein

Brag pics of my Amfisound beauty! Big thanks to Tomi Korkalainen for a brilliant job.

Cheers!


----------



## zzimzz

My first 7string and my first post!(EDIT: 2nd post.) I have been playing 6 strings for my entire life but recently I have been gasing hard for a 7 and suddenly this beast surfaced on the web!
It's a Schecter damien7 that I got for a steal! The Emg hz's are nice but I will probably change the bridge to a 707.


----------



## Kollision




----------



## neun Arme

armand said:


> Ibanez RG7420 (2001) with Lundgren M7
> Ibanez S7420 with DiMarzio X2N and D-Activator
> B.C. Rich JRV with Seymour Duncan Black Winter set


hey armand, how does B.C. Rich 7 V play? might get me one if it's good.


----------



## Brodolio

Ibanez RG 1527 (year 2004, Team J Craft)
Markline Custom Fanned Frets (year 2014)


----------



## el gato de siete cuerdas

Hello forum,
new guy here. Recently acquired my first 7 string axe and realised what I was missing out. Now selling off my 6 string superstrats and replacing them with 7 strings.

Pic attached:


----------



## Enter Paradox

Stock JPX7 with its smaller bro






I need another 7 to feel complete.. anyone selling Stef B7 's ?


----------



## diek

Working out my Ibanez 7 fleet...one day I'll take some good pictures of them.


----------



## KrisNH




----------



## armand

@neun Arme, it plays quite well. Does not neck dive. I don't know if it's just me but the board seems wider than my Ibanez. It's also ok to play sitting down as long as you assume the "classical guitar" way of playing, i.e. as if it's resting on your left leg, but with its bottom crevice actually resting on your right leg.
I'm used to using Floyds so having it is actually quite expected for me.

My only gripe with it is that it sits weird in my guitar rack. And that I cannot use my normal gig bag (a Mono M80) with it. No biggie.


----------



## X_bassocult_X

My Main Basses and the Guitar from my Band called "Behead the Broken Queen"

From front to Back

- Ibanez UV777
- Ibanez RGIR27FE
- Kraken Octa 8 Custom w/ Instrumental SFTY3-8 Pickups
- Jackosn JS32-8QM w/ Lundgren M8 Pickups
- Ibanez BTB556 Custom Shop
- Ibanez BTB7-NTF






and the second Pick with me newest Bass the Claas Leviathan B7H


----------



## Hajtosek

My sweet little Blackjack after restringing and cleanup. He have few little battle scars from his previous owner's band activities.


----------



## neun Arme

armand said:


> @neun Arme, it plays quite well. Does not neck dive. I don't know if it's just me but the board seems wider than my Ibanez. It's also ok to play sitting down as long as you assume the "classical guitar" way of playing, i.e. as if it's resting on your left leg, but with its bottom crevice actually resting on your right leg.
> I'm used to using Floyds so having it is actually quite expected for me.
> 
> My only gripe with it is that it sits weird in my guitar rack. And that I cannot use my normal gig bag (a Mono M80) with it. No biggie.


ok, thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## cardinal

diek said:


> Working out my Ibanez 7 fleet...one day I'll take some good pictures of them.



Can I come over?


----------



## Scrubface05

Not as pretty as some of the other ones in here, but meet #30


----------



## yulz_88

*DBZ Diamond BARSTF7-FR-TBK Barchetta 7 String Electric Guitar *



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## knet370




----------



## 77zark77

Seven string heavy cross updated :





Epi7, PRS SE 247, Washburn N7padauk, UV7BK, RG2027xVV, UV PWH, UV MC, UV PWH, APEX100, UVBK, Custom S7421

edit : f..k me, I've forgotten the Lag SF and the UV97 !!!


----------



## Ulvhedin

^ Hope you dont mind me calling you a bastard, meant in the best way possible


----------



## 77zark77

Ulvhedin said:


> ^ Hope you dont mind me calling you a bastard, meant in the best way possible



You can't call me bastard since you have not seen the ones missing
here they are :


----------



## ZXIIIT

Current lineup





Anyone other than Perle make RG7 pickguards? Really dislike that Perle wouldn't make a Universe style pickguard.


----------



## cardinal

^ try Pickguard Paradise

Lousy pic. Will try to get better pics for a NGD soon:





Another pic on the messy floor in front of one of the amps:


----------



## Ulvhedin

Zombie13 said:


> <pics of stuff>
> 
> Anyone other than Perle make RG7 pickguards? Really dislike that Perle wouldn't make a Universe style pickguard.



Pickguard Paradise made my h-h universe pickguard, can be seen on the previous page. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Albi

Here's a random shot of one of my Ibanez.
I'm having a great time with my new toy


----------



## Dantas




----------



## Ericbrujo




----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Brodolio

Re-painted Markline n.28


----------



## 1b4n3z




----------



## DARK8

My Agile Interceptor Pro 727 DNC


----------



## nunolonzanida

Tres Amigos
2015 Majesty Artisan 7
2014 N7
2013 Jem7V7


----------



## knet370

a jem 7! you dont see this that much often out in the wild.


----------



## chronicinsomnia

My 7s


----------



## nkws




----------



## Radau

RGD2127 w/SD Pegasus/Sentient


----------



## lithomateo

Buruberu...

[url=http://postimage.org/]


free photo hosting[/URL]


----------



## cardinal

Finally got all my #1s together in the same place at the same time:


----------



## Michael

Current trio


----------



## ferret




----------



## s2k9k




----------



## JD27

My one and only.


----------



## Ron Head

all my current sevenstringers ..


----------



## cardinal

^ some real nice stuff in there!


----------



## TheSymphony

Random picture(s) on my lovely and well sounding 25.5 scale 7-string *Ibanez RGIR27FE BK - *fully intonated and adjusted for A Standard with insanely perfect results! 















Armed and loaded with an custom string set - in the following sizes below;

 D4 .011" PL == 15.57#
A3 .015" PL == 16.25#
F3 .022" NW == 18.87#
C3 .030" NW == 19.87#
G2 .042" NW == 20.89#
D2 .056" NW == 20.92#
A1 .076" NW == 21.25#
*total == 133.61#*


----------



## nathapol1992

Here is my 7 string Mayones Duvell from Thailand


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sure wish I could get these re-sized... starting to think it's a new-member thing... sigh/ idk. 

Anyway- One of my 7's if anyone wants to click on it. I'm trying to start taking pics with a little more of a "gallery" feel instead of just another crappy over-exposed phone pic.


----------



## Shroony

Casting couch:


----------



## ASoC

Some turkey day fun with my 7421


----------



## vranye

Ibanez z RGD2127FX-ISH & DiMarzio Ionizeer 7


----------



## scrub

b


----------



## StrmRidr

Here's my two main 7's.


----------



## JoeGragg

Ryan said:


> Heres my newest baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 7s with the 6s and bass weeded out



very nice collection


----------



## JoeGragg

vranye said:


> Ibanez z RGD2127FX-ISH & DiMarzio Ionizeer 7



nice man great color scheme


----------



## JoeGragg

Shroony said:


> Casting couch:



very nice


----------



## JoeGragg

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sure wish I could get these re-sized... starting to think it's a new-member thing... sigh/ idk.
> 
> Anyway- One of my 7's if anyone wants to click on it. I'm trying to start taking pics with a little more of a "gallery" feel instead of just another crappy over-exposed phone pic.



That'd be a cool pic for some album art


----------



## JoeGragg

nathapol1992 said:


> Here is my 7 string Mayones Duvell from Thailand



awesome guitar to be rocking a set of bare knuckles


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## Randyb29

Just picked up this RG7421 and swapped the pups to Nazgul & Sentient set.


----------



## dogletnoir

Xmas baby:



.strandberg* Boden OS 7...


----------



## cardinal

Got my favs up onto the wall:


----------



## dvnt88

Just rec' this last week ...Ibanez RGIF7 ...Had my doubts on the Iron Label stuff based on reviews here  as I own 2 other Ibby 7's (RG1527 and RG1527M ), but it plays like a dream ...


----------



## jpcalloway

My EBMM Majesty


----------



## knet370

cardinal said:


> Got my favs up onto the wall:



that fender though


----------



## Vicious6circle

New strings (11-70) and tone-capacitor (15nF).... still love that piece


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Nothing like what some of y'all have but I'm happy with these sevens. Went through quite a few this year and these are the ones that made the cut. Only one's I regret letting go were one of my Schecter Banshee 7's and a Schecter C7 with MOP VOL inlay. Anyway-


----------



## kevdes93

Here are my '99 Schecter c7s! The gold top is one of my favorite guitars currently. The black one was really cool too but it wasn't as broken in as the gold top and I wanted to recoup a little from an incoming RGA121 so I sold it a week or so ago. I wish Schecter would bring these headstocks back too.


----------



## plainfaced

Havent owned an Electric in probably over 10 odd years.. Decided to build a 7-String from a BYO Kit.


----------



## LTigh

Fairly recent convert to 7-strings. Even more recent convert to Schecters after years of Ibanez/ESP/Fender/PRS.

Here's a pic of the twins, sort of.

Omen Extreme 7 on the left, Omen 7 on the right. Thanks to a thread in Beginners/FAQ they will be joined shortly by yet another sibling.

It's a sickness, this GAS.


----------



## Billbill

nice LACS.


----------



## cnvs_bag

Can someone please tell what brand this is/ who makes these?
Saw the guitar while browsing on facebook and i saved the image for future reference when i had money again. But now i forgot where to find "them"


----------



## cult

cnvs_bag said:


> Can someone please tell what brand this is/ who makes these?
> Saw the guitar while browsing on facebook and i saved the image for future reference when i had money again. But now i forgot where to find "them"



Hapas Guitars from Berlin, Germany!


----------



## espdna




----------



## High Plains Drifter

JoeGragg said:


> That'd be a cool pic for some album art



Thanks so much.


----------



## Beefmuffin

Here is my beauty, Sarabi


----------



## StrmRidr

Beefmuffin said:


> Here is my beauty, Sarabi


----------



## mr coffee

RG7321 under the knife:






-m


----------



## Soya

New Blackhawks with radiator covers


----------



## Arkeion

ITS HERE


----------



## knet370

cant go wrong with these two


----------



## Xykhron

My three 7s:


----------



## s2k9k

mr coffee said:


> RG7321 under the knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -m



You should look into the Hipshot bridge that is a direct replacement specifically for those Gibraltar 7's. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## mr coffee

You know, I've thought about it but I don't really have any complaints with the stock bridge. It's more comfortable than a lot of bridges out there, to be honest.

-m


----------



## Arkeion

knet370 said:


> cant go wrong with these two



Is that a 2727 on the left? love the .... out of both of those. nice fiddles. that reverse headstock is what dreams are made of


----------



## chriskelley1293

this is my rusty cooley custom shop rc7 in a green xenocide finish. it is currently in A standard.


----------



## LTigh

'Nother pic of the N(to me)GD Schecter Banshee 7P.

Sounds like a dream, plays like butter, looks like a supermodel.

I think I've pretty much been satiated of my GAS for a few months at least thanks to her.

Well, except for maybe my hunt for a MIJ Ibby Prestige in low places.


----------



## mnemonic

I really like the Banshees, shame they discontinued them. I was really hoping they would release an inline headstock version with a strat-style pickguard.


----------



## LTigh

^

There is hope. Schecter is putting out feelers. Right now they're asking about pickup configuration.

Inline headstock might be nice, pickguard sounds intriguing.

Maybe like a Schecter version of the ESP Snapper 7, except not in the $4k price-range.

I'm hoping they don't change things too significantly. Probably gonna go with in-house pickups like the Elite series (while Schecter pickups are pretty good, I love the Nazgul/Sentient combo).


----------



## Krazy Kalle

nathapol1992 said:


> Here is my 7 string Mayones Duvell from Thailand



Oh damn those pictures! The shining BKPs! The gorgeous guitar! Hell yeah!


----------



## ehsanimn




----------



## powderedtoastman

WarriorOfMetal said:


> so i thought i was the only one with a pewter grey 7620, but apparently two of you guys do....awesome \mm/
> 
> 
> here are mine:



Wow I'm pretty sure that used to be my guitar! I wonder whatever became of it... It was pretty good for how cheap it was.


----------



## metallidude3

Finally a shot of all my main gear


----------



## Ulvhedin

You're the one who got the cheap cooley from guitar center? For shame!


----------



## Spicypickles

There's one for $350 at my local GC (Beaumont)


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Nermal decided to crash out on my PRS while I wasn't playing it.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

The three musketeers.


----------



## metallic1




----------



## bio_sem

My GKG Turbulence makes me think guitars are modern day Shiva lingams. They are vessels that transmute libido energy into creative expression. Hence the reason why we guitar players make funny faces when we solo: )


----------



## Hemorrhage

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCTiiektOiy/?taken-by=tommikangaskortet


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

My UV is currently for sale, but seeing this picture taken yesterday makes me having second thoughts. Great looking guitar!


----------



## Arkeion

Brief, but sexy af together


----------



## NoodleFace

My Bowes SLx7, love it.


----------



## 8stringer

Squier Stratocaster VII
Nice guitar with 25.5 inch scale and hardtail bridge.
Some complain about the stock pickups, but they soundperfectly fine to me.
I have it strung with Daddario .010-.059, which I think feels pretty balanced.


----------



## WtfIsDjent

Got a Slat3-7 this weekend and already love this thing. Donated my Ibanez RG7320 to my brother so he can discover the joys of that low B


----------



## mnemonic

There's got to be at least one seven string in this picture


----------



## Arkeion

I still whisper "motherfvcker" every time I open my JP case






Happy Sunday!


----------



## Leviathus

Lay back and groove on a rainy day....


----------



## Saturna

My new Ibanez RG7421PB!


----------



## s_k_mullins

My most recent acquisition: '99 Ibanez RG7CT.

An impulse buy, but I'm more than pleased!


----------



## mrdm53

My '00 RG7620 with Dimarzio D'activators and Syukey 7 Custom with EMG 707. Perfect with my playstyle with lots of whammy bar usage


----------



## LHGuitarist

Schecter Daimen Platinum Left-Handed 7 String


----------



## LHGuitarist

Pics of me and her.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Beauty and the Beast. Either way also no problem


----------



## HeadBender

Telecaster with Balls:


----------



## Miek




----------



## ThePIGI King

mnemonic said:


> There's got to be at least one seven string in this picture



Is this (the red Fender) a right handed neck on a left handed body?


----------



## mnemonic

ThePIGI King said:


> Is this (the red Fender) a right handed neck on a left handed body?



Yep, a parts guitar I put together. I wanted an American Strat neck since I love the rolled fingerboard edges and the fretwork, and a right-handed neck was way easier to find. 

Also reverse headstocks look cool.


----------



## Metallipea

Missing a vol knob on the picture, but one instrument from the year 2011 I guess


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Left to Right:

'01 K-7 BG, '07 RG550MXX RF, '00 RG2027X VV, '98 RG570 GR









Just missing my RG7620 still in pieces for a re-finish.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Terrible picture, but just put on a new pickguard on my UV. Tony at Pickguardian did a great job copying the original pickguard.


----------



## Arkeion

It's 2016 and you guys are still taking pictures with a potato


----------



## TruckstopChuckie

Arkeion said:


> It's 2016 and you guys are still taking pictures with a potato



iPotato 5C.


----------



## assailant

Just got my very first 7 string. Apart from the poor white binding which looks like it was painted on with Tipp-Ex, it's a thing of beauty. I thought my previous guitar had great sound but this is on another level to what I've got used to.


----------



## ASoC

Finally got around to fixing my 7620, I had forgotten how sick the neck was. I'm in love all over again. Here she is with her sister, a 7421


----------



## tender_insanity




----------



## Mattykoda

Getting ready to level some pickups


----------



## MajorTom

None of the guitars in the reflection are seven or eight strings, but the guitar that is reflecting them is an Ibanez ARZIR28. I will one day get round to photographing it now that it has been bejazzled.


----------



## zappatton2

My guitar shortly after it was birthed;


----------



## MajorTom

MajorTom said:


> None of the guitars in the reflection are seven or eight strings, but the guitar that is reflecting them is an Ibanez ARZIR28. I will one day get round to photographing it now that it has been bejazzled.



I posted this in the wrong thread, the guitar in the picture has eight strings and not seven, apologies, I will go and add a better picture of this guitar to the thread for photos of eight string guitars.

On second thoughts bugger it I might as well post the photo in here as well:

Here is my eight string Ibanez ARZIR28 all bejazzled up with new knobs and one or two other guitars to keep her company.


----------



## Slimy

Ibanez AEL207E w/DR Neons:


----------



## N3cr0p57

Dot On Shaft - Lucifer


----------



## odibrom

Arkeion said:


> It's 2016 and you guys are still taking pictures with a potato



The problem is not the potato, but not cleaning its lens before taking the pics.



SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> Left to Right:
> 
> '01 K-7 BG, '07 RG550MXX RF, '00 RG2027X VV, '98 RG570 GR
> 
> Just missing my RG7620 still in pieces for a re-finish.



That RG2027X sure looks cool with white pickups. Which ones are those?


----------



## lewis

my new Jackson -


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Couple of my Universe's 2 green dots and REMC


----------



## Dogmai

my most recent addition!


----------



## DownTuner

Here's my RG7620, just put a pickguard on it. It's seen a lot of action since '98, the year it was made.


----------



## DownTuner

And here's one more of that RG7620, experimenting with inlay stickers. They are pretty good but the one that goes in the 24th fret is laid out wrong. Can't take it off either as it would result the guitar having dot inlays AND pyramids, that would look wrong, haha. It's not a big deal though.


----------



## RuiNs777




----------



## sakeido

Ormsby HypeGTR 7 string in Azure Blue with my Suhr Modern Carved Top w/roasted maple neck 






I don't go in for NGDs anymore but the long and short of it is, the Ormsby is ....ing amazing, and absolutely worth your money. In fact it's probably the most bang for your buck you can get, period, end of story.


----------



## cardinal

Rock machine






The simple things


----------



## iamjoemontana

Hey Lewis, what Jackson is that?
Cool!!


----------



## crackout




----------



## You

This particular thread is to become a decade old in several months. Mayeth these words be absorbed and comprehended.


----------



## ericguitar48

DraggAmps said:


>


What are the woods on that thing? the neck looks sweet!


----------



## cardinal

Les Paul. Strat. Superstrat. (And Spector). I'll try to keep this set together and not start selling off stuff I actually really like.


----------



## knet370

^
that inverted jcm800 gave me a mindf*ck for the bit there. lols


----------



## cardinal

knet370 said:


> ^
> that inverted jcm800 gave me a mindf*ck for the bit there. lols



Haha you've never seen a 008 WCJ? It was a combo version of the 2204, 50 watt JCM 800. I put it in a little headshell and now all the writing is upside down.


----------



## lewis

crackout said:


>



holy hell son!!...thats a killer axe. 

Sidenote I use the Laces too and have now realised I only really like them on a 7 string (or an 8 but using a much higher, 7 string tuning). 

They get a weird, fizzy, crunchy thing going on with super low tunings that Im not keen on. Gone from G# upto A# and the difference is night and day already.

What tuning do you use the 7 in and whats your opinion of them?


----------



## JohnTCampbell1

You hardly ever see pick-up mounting rings on 7-strings. That's odd.


BTW: I'm REALLY new to this forum. I don't understand how ANYTHING works. I'm trying to respond to a picture I seen on here; pretty sure it was a Schecter with Seymour Duncan active pick-ups, and it had mounting rings. Super rare on 7 strings. People just don't do it.


----------



## JohnTCampbell1

zappatton2 said:


> My guitar shortly after it was birthed;



Holy Crap... Does this guitar have a case?! I bet it's huge.


----------



## Forkface

I recently got this on my trip to Japan. I am still speechless.
NGD coming soon after i get more pics


----------



## JohnTCampbell1

s2k9k said:


>



I'll be damned. You rarely see a 7-string with pick-up mounting rings. They're almost always directly mounted to the body. This is a sexy-ass finish too.


----------



## Reverend Chug

Here are my 7-strings that I *used* to have...


----------



## odibrom

3 of my 5 7s...


----------



## cardinal

^ those look great! Love all three.


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> ^ those look great! Love all three.



Thanks, I like them also. Those middle 2 have become my main go to guitars. On the 7 count, there's missing on the photo an acoustic and a defretted...


----------



## crackout

lewis said:


> What tuning do you use the 7 in and whats your opinion of them?



The guitar runs a BEADGBe tuning. I like the Deathbar in the bridge position. However, I thought it would be hotter. The X-Bar in the neck position could be more creamy for my taste. Btw, I'm using 250k pots to reduce the immense brightness of the Alumitones.

Btw2, I sanded the sides and back to bring out the natural wood for a binding effect.


----------



## cardinal

^ Gorgeous.


----------



## Johnny the Kid




----------



## Reverend Chug

I have this new one incoming!!


----------



## cardinal

^ congrats! Wish they could go back to that headstock.


----------



## Reverend Chug

^ thank you sir! I agree, gotta love the cockstock! I have a 6 string H-1000 Deluxe from 2005 with the same headstock.


----------



## shing

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## shing

/Users/mikishing/Desktop/IMG_3197 (2).jpg


----------



## shing

How do you upload a photograph?????????????


----------



## shing

/Users/mikishing/Desktop/IMG_3197 (2).jpg


----------



## shing

http://youtu.be/kzPqWTDuEfkMy original song. Please listen!










This is my Ibanez RG XL prototype. This guitar has pick guard of Ibanez jem DNA


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

shing said:


> How do you upload a photograph?????????????



Upload it to a hosting website (except for imgur if I recall correctly), then take the direct link to the image (the .jpg web address) between





EDIT: there ya go


----------



## shing

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Leviathus

shing said:


> http://youtu.be/kzPqWTDuEfkMy original song. Please listen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Ibanez RG XL prototype. This guitar has pick guard of Ibanez jem DNA



Well what happened to the DNA?!


----------



## shing

Leviathus said:


> Well what happened to the DNA?!


I don't know what happened to jem DNA because this guitar is the thing which I got from another person. Sorry...


----------



## Conspiracy795

Just got her today


----------



## cardinal

Refinished 1077XL looks badass. Love it.


----------



## shing

cardinal said:


> Refinished 1077XL looks badass. Love it.


Thanks!!
Please check my youtube channel if good.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzPqWTDuEfk


----------



## Leviathus

Also, Ultralite bar FTW.


----------



## Bigfan

shing said:


> How do you upload a photograph?????????????



Host it with a site like imgur or photobucket, then link it here.


----------



## technomancer

Bigfan said:


> Host it with a site like imgur or photobucket, then link it here.



imgur doesn't allow embedding so you might not want to use them


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

My "shredders". Sevens are in red and in purple (looks brown-ish on this photo): ESP M-207 and Jaden RGA7 JHM.


----------



## cardinal

^ looks awesome!


----------



## Wolfos

This is my first post to the site so to prove I'm a 7stringer here's my Redheaded Lady.






... I'll see if I can shrink It lol


----------



## cardinal

^ looks good! Welcome!


----------



## odibrom

Wolfos said:


> This is my first post to the site so to prove I'm a 7stringer here's my Redheaded Lady.
> 
> 
> ... I'll see if I can shrink It lol



Why would you shrink such a cool lady dude? That one is to be seen full screen.


----------



## BangandBreach

Family photo


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Crazy_Guitar said:


> My "shredders". Sevens are in red and in purple (looks brown-ish on this photo): ESP M-207 and Jaden RGA7 JHM.



Dat red ESP doe! That thing is perfect!


----------



## zero_end

Just focus your attention to the one in the right


----------



## cardinal

^ cool! Love the Fernandes too. 

Latest group pic of my main 7-strings. Black LP7 is new.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Your taste in guitars is impeccable!


----------



## coupe89

cardinal said:


> ^ cool! Love the Fernandes too.
> 
> Latest group pic of my main 7-strings. Black LP7 is new.



Is it just me or is the black LP smaller?


----------



## xwestonx

It was a nice day out so why not spend some time outdoors riffing? Plus I get to show off the lovely top on this fine guitar


----------



## cardinal

coupe89 said:


> Is it just me or is the black LP smaller?



Black has a well-known slimming effect (joking). I see what you mean from that pic. In person they look identical.


----------



## BangandBreach

Whoops, look like I ....ed up my earlier post.


----------



## odibrom

xwestonx said:


> It was a nice day out so why not spend some time outdoors riffing? Plus I get to show off the lovely top on this fine guitar



The guitar looks great, but as the background is so full of colours and textures, it kind of overdrives the guitar's beauty. Try again in a cleaner background please.


----------



## BangandBreach

Can't get it to work.

http://imgur.com/jGrifUM


----------



## Leviathus

Nothin' like some Steve's!
(wish I'd put the truss cover back on but not taking more pics now.)


----------



## cardinal

^ awesome swirl!


----------



## BangandBreach

Leviathus said:


> Nothin' like some Steve's!
> (wish I'd put the truss cover back on but not taking more pics now.)



Please post some of that swirled!

The vast majority of swirls I see are terrible, that looks amazing.


----------



## Leviathus

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=314243

^here ya go


----------



## BangandBreach

Leviathus said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=314243
> 
> ^here ya go



Gorgeous, thank you.


----------



## mrdm53

Update my sevens in 2016 






Good ol' Ibanez RG 7620 GN is my current love, plays and sound better than other 2


----------



## cardinal

^ Nice! Gotta love the 7620. Sometimes wonder why be bother playing anything else, those were so good and yet so inexpensive.


----------



## ConstantSea

NGD Incoming!


----------



## BangandBreach

Alright, hopefully I figured it out this time.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Twixtor




----------



## cardinal

Crazy nice man.


----------



## kchay

Best photos I've got of it!


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Can't beat some of these amazing high end custom guitars some of y'all posted haha but this Jackson SlatHXSDQ 3 - 7 in Trans Red has been pretty good to me so far!


----------



## kevdes93




----------



## m107a1

LtoR
Mayones Duvell Elite 7 - 2016 NAMM show guitar
Skervesen Raptor 7 (baritone) - I'm the 4th owner and the other 3 are probably here
Ibanez UV777BK circa 2000


----------



## Alexlopez

Left: 2001 RG7420 Dimarzio 'activator set, OFR swap 
Center: 2013 RGIX27FEQM, Cosmo black hardware swap, SD EMTY blackouts.
Right: 1998 RG7421 Dimarzio D'activator bridge, sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## s2k9k

Babbaloomusic said:


> Can't beat some of these amazing high end custom guitars some of y'all posted haha but this Jackson SlatHXSDQ 3 - 7 in Trans Red has been pretty good to me so far!



Been looking in to one of these. How do you like it?


----------



## assailant

Thought I'd repost, my previous pic was dead because imgur changed to https.


----------



## Lionsden

how do you guys get the huge images in the post rather than as an attachment?


----------



## Lionsden

don't know how to add the nice big pics but this is a Mayones Gothic 7 I just picked up off eBay


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Lionsden said:


> how do you guys get the huge images in the post rather than as an attachment?



You post the direct link to the image between



and you should be golden.


----------



## Sir Ibanez

One of my beasts  Ibanez Prestige HRG7E BKF


----------



## odibrom

Lionsden said:


> don't know how to add the nice big pics but this is a Mayones Gothic 7 I just picked up off eBay



You have to store it online in your selected server / image storage service provider and then...



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> You post the direct link to the image between
> 
> 
> 
> and you should be golden.



... as for direct link, you can also understand it as the picture's complete URL, with the "http:/" protocol included


----------



## cardinal

Decided to swap out the tortoise pickguard for black




Added to the Rack Of Black in the living room, along with the Spector 5 string and an LP7 Classic


----------



## joedreamliner787

Here is my collection.
The beasts:
Jeff Loomis JL7S
Parker Maxx Fly 7
Custom Caparison Tat Special 7 
Custom Kiesel DC7X


----------



## sialethekid




----------



## m107a1

joedreamliner787 said:


> Here is my collection.
> The beasts:
> Jeff Loomis JL7S
> Parker Maxx Fly 7
> Custom Caparison Tat Special 7
> Custom Kiesel DC7X



Awesome! Who made those cabinets?


----------



## 1b4n3z

Some '99 goodness just arrived.. Lotsa buttons and knobs for my taste but I'll get the hang of it


----------



## nikt

Ohhhhh yes! Congrats. I still miss my 7CST.


----------



## odibrom

1b4n3z said:


> Some '99 goodness just arrived.. Lotsa buttons and knobs for my taste but I'll get the hang of it




NICE score... If you need anything about the piezo stuff, feel free to ring a bell. I've got two of the little sisters RG2027XVVs and I've done some serious experiments with them. Also, don't miss the thread about it - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=307998, - on the second page I do a test on the Mags+Piezo wiring possibilities.


----------



## MagnusB

2000 Ibanez RG7620MSOL....yup, MAHOGANY!! Japanese market spot run. Absolute tone monster


----------



## joedreamliner787

m107a1 said:


> Awesome! Who made those cabinets?



Hi, I got the display cases from the link below. Only 100 each. I was surprised by the quality. I got the walnut color and installed led cool white lighting. Here is the link.

http://www.pennzonidisplay.com/guitardisplaycases.aspx


----------



## 1b4n3z

odibrom said:


> NICE score... If you need anything about the piezo stuff, feel free to ring a bell. I've got two of the little sisters RG2027XVVs and I've done some serious experiments with them. Also, don't miss the thread about it - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=307998, - on the second page I do a test on the Mags+Piezo wiring possibilities.



Oh thanks for that! Great resource indeed. I'm not scared to modify a guitar - even an expensive one - but I might just leave this one alone. mainly because there's no need, but also due to rarity of these. However I'm mightily impressed by the playability of these, and the tones I get out of the Double Edge, so I'm definitely seeing myself getting more of piezo equipped Ibbies


----------



## cardinal

Nice stuff on this page!


----------



## cardinal

Old school hot rod with a new school hot rod


----------



## juwanfidle09

Just sharing my Legator Ghost loaded with Bare Knuckle Nailbombs. It has flaws but I'm happy with the playability and tone that I am getting from it.


----------



## cardinal

^ transformer logos are awesome!


----------



## Anquished

That Legator is pretty cool! Nice logo's on the pickups too.


----------



## Xykhron

My updated collection of 7s.






Sorry for crappy phone picture.


----------



## odibrom

That green wall is changing the guitars' colors...

... nice collection btw...


----------



## cardinal

Xykhron, nice!


----------



## m107a1

April 3rd 2000 built UV777BK. Born again in fire with Lundgren The One 7 pups, full fret level/grind/polish and action job w/ Bourne pots and Dimarzio barrel jack. Total sh!tshow made right...


























I bought one of these in summer 2000 and made a huge mistake selling it in 2008. Found a turd I could polish into gold last November. Super happy with the Hipshot Open Locking Tuners!


----------



## acohall26

Hey everybody!

This is my first post. A few years ago a video of Hiromi's sonicBLOOM turned up in my facebook feed, and I was hookedespecially on the guitar stylings of David Fiuczynski, who plays a double-neck guitar that has one fretless and one seven-string. The low string on the seven has its own saddle and is not affected by the tremolo system. I got super into Screaming Headless Torsos after that and started planning to build my own seven string.

Before building my seven, however, I was inspired to embrace the tremolo, as I never wanted that kind of sound before; I came up on classic rock and was largely a jamband guy, but I have since expanded my horizons by a lot, and I almost can't stand the jamband thing anymore. So, I installed a Stetsbar on my SG and played that for a while, but I was itching to get my hands on a seven string, and it had to have a tremolo. The problem was, I couldn't find an instrument in my price range that appealed to me aestheticallyeverything just seemed to be geared toward metal players, which, though I like metal just fine (currently totally into Intronaut), I didn't want the appearance of my guitar to mislead people. So, I decided to get creative, and I bought an old DeArmond S67, which is an SG ripoff with seven strings and a stoptail/bridge. I stripped the paint and sanding sealer off the body and neck and re-stained everything red, then clear coated over it all. I had hipshot locking tuners put on, a Graphtech nut, a Kahler tremolo system, all new electronics with a true coil tap on the neck pickup and a series/parallel configuration on the bridge pickup, which are Seymour Duncan Jazz and Custom pickups respectively. I even ordered brand new knobs, and, as a kind of joke since I've unintentionally owned several guitars that have had moon inlay, I had a pick guard and truss rod cover made by Dave at Frets on the Net with the name of the Greek goddess of the moon in English and Greek (again, respectively). I even printed an image of an ancient Greek etching of said goddess onto some gelatin paper and put that on the headstock before lacquering.

So, whattaya think? I have some pictures here for ya to take a look. I am having some trouble with the strings getting hung up in the nut because of the tremolo, I think because of the angle to the tuners and the pitch of the headstock. I use Big Bends Nut Sauce, and I even started using coated strings, but the problem remains. I'm thinking of getting a different neck with a straight (or straighter) route to the tuners, but I have only found one place that would make what I need (after admittedly little research), and there is a lot of options that I don't really understand since I'm not a luthier. I also super want that Jericho Fusion 7 with tremolo that they're selling for 1k, but I gotta save some dough.

Anyway, I'm interested to hear your responses! Cheers, mates!


----------



## PierreV

Just got my first 7 string and loving it, it's a Woodo GS3 black alder.








Edit: Having some trouble getting pictures to show, working on it.


----------



## mnemonic

I just need to get two more hangers, and I can get the rest of them up.


----------



## odibrom

There's something wrong with those pics... they're flipped!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

PierreV said:


> Just got my first 7 string and loving it, it's a Woodo GS3 black alder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Having some trouble getting pictures to show, working on it.



I don't know if it still is a thing with the new format, but imgur doesn't allow for external linking anymore, so you'll need to do it from some other platform.

Also: I've looked up the model and the specs on it are amazing for the price. Are they any decent?

Edit: oh now they work


----------



## PierreV

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Also: I've looked up the model and the specs on it are amazing for the price. Are they any decent



It has some beauty issues here and there, like the lacquer not ending in a smooth line along the fretboard, but it has a big beefy neck, which I love in my guitars! plays very good, just need to get used to the feel of a 7, I foresee many a nights honing my skills.




mnemonic said:


> I just need to get two more hangers, and I can get the rest of them up.



I haven't seen a Leftie with an inverted headstock before, looks right and wrong at the same time!
That Flame maple guitar is gorgeous, is it a Mayones?


----------



## mnemonic

PierreV said:


> I haven't seen a Leftie with an inverted headstock before, looks right and wrong at the same time!
> That Flame maple guitar is gorgeous, is it a Mayones?



Yep, Mayones Setius 7. 

And I confuse myself sometimes when I look at the strat with the reversed headstock, since its a right-handed neck so the logo is upside down.


----------



## Romeo Knight




----------



## odibrom

Please, more info on that Ibanez...


----------



## sezna

Xykhron said:


> My updated collection of 7s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy phone picture.



How do you like your shoggie? I'm considering making another financially irresponsible decision soon.


----------



## Romeo Knight

odibrom said:


> Please, more info on that Ibanez...



http://sevenstring.org/threads/my-540-pii-7-project.311051/


----------



## odibrom

Yeah, thanks, I saw it a little later...


----------



## Xykhron

@sezna Well, I feel it comfortable, but I still prefer my Strandberg. It sounds well, balanced and quite natural, with good bottom end and definition. The good point about it is that is lightweight (but heavier than Strandberg), sounds good and plays well. The assymetrical neck is something that you may like or not.


----------



## Dustin B

My 7 family. That RG has taken some abuse over the years.


----------



## Leviathus

#NuclearArsenal


----------



## IkiltNOOBS

My 1st and only 7 string, Ibanez RG 7421.


----------



## Leurdamort

My 2 Jackson KV7 Custom Shop!


----------



## DemonicCookie95

Here's a pic of my two Washburn WG587's. One is heavily modified the other is all stock


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Sir Ibanez

MagnusB said:


> 2000 Ibanez RG7620MSOL....yup, MAHOGANY!! Japanese market spot run. Absolute tone monster


I have this guitar too! Super-beast!


----------



## Airhead

My RAN Crusher 7 FT Custom


----------



## Rob Balducci

Hey it's been a while. Wanted to say hi  here a pick of what I think is a killer 7 the Bal 7 Ibanez LAC. maghony body maple top. Original blaze pickups which to me are the best sounding !!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Rojne




----------



## cardinal

I think photobucket took down my other pics. Here are my current main squeezes





And main backups:


----------



## geetar_geek79

Just want to share my Krylon/Rustoleum RG7620 project...


----------



## charlessalvacion

https://flic.kr/p/XVvBhT


----------



## charlessalvacion

Any other good sites for hosting photos?

Photobucket went nuts. lol


----------



## geetar_geek79




----------



## tbryanh

High Plains Drifter said:


>


Nice looking. What make/model is this guitar?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks! Its a Carvin DC700 ( pre-split yea!). I know you didn't ask for specs but: flamed Koa on swamp-ash/ matching head-stock/ ebony board/ EVO jumbo frets/ tung oil 5pc lam mahogany/ maple neck- thin profile. My favorite 7. It's wonderful.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

PRS SE-7 with Seymour Duncan Pegasus & Sentient pickups:


----------



## Timfever

Shawn said:


> So I took some random pics of few of my sevens tonight.  Enjoy~
> 
> A shot of the BK from the top looking down, I was gettin' down at practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my trio for the night, I use the 7620 for drop A stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up, trio of 7s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, some pics I took, just wanted to share. Feel free to post up some random pics of your sevens.


Me


----------



## Lemonbaby

After initially not getting along with it too well, we made friends after I took my seven out of her case on Sunday.


----------



## Bouillestfu

AkiraSpectrum said:


> PRS SE-7 with Seymour Duncan Pegasus & Sentient pickups:


I've been wondering, PRS 7 strings are all custom orders right? They don't have a production model yet?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Bouillestfu said:


> I've been wondering, PRS 7 strings are all custom orders right? They don't have a production model yet?



PRS has made 7-strings in the SE (Korean) line since 2012-ish. Right now AxePalace is doing a special order of SE-7 strings with an extended scale length and new finish options, which look AMAZING.

I assume you are referring to USA PRS 7-strings though. In that case, yes, the only way to get a PRS 7-string is through custom order via PRS Private Stock.


----------



## MAPL

My first 7. An Ibanez RG927WFXZC-NTL Strung w/ D'addario 10s.


----------



## knet370




----------



## BonneauShreds

Hey guys, finally joined this website after just creeping through. Here's my sick Kiesel that you've probably seen before.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

When Jeff gets it right... damn. Sick top, BonneauShreds. HNGD


----------



## bjgrifter

Did a Custom Select with Rondo this year. Holy shit, it's an epic axe.


----------



## SacerMorbus

My Mayones Duvell Elite 7. Had it since June, love it!
https://imgur.com/MJHgEgu


----------



## NickS

SacerMorbus said:


> My Mayones Duvell Elite 7. Had it since June, love it!
> https://imgur.com/MJHgEgu



More pics, please!


----------



## SalsaWood

Happy trees.


----------



## NickS

Nice Sabers! What are the specs on the Kiesel?


----------



## SalsaWood

NickS said:


> Nice Sabers! What are the specs on the Kiesel?



Thanks man! The Kiesel is a Jason Becker 7 string w/ 5pc koa/walnut neck, black limba body, redwood top, zebrano fretboard, SS frets, Dimarzio D'activator(B) and Illuminator(N). Controls are 3 way toggle, 2x vol and 2x tone pots, mini switches are 2x coil splits and 1x phase.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

My modified RG7620 and ESP 7th Super Nova. Once thought I didn't like sevens, now they're all I'm thinking about - such is life


----------



## mrdm53

My new custom 7 string rig! Turns out pretty nice despite my poor photography skills


----------



## zarg

I play guitar for almost four years now and I've been very interested in 7s. After the Trivium record which has a lot of 7 on it I asked my buddy if I can borrow his guitar to see if I like it... I might have to get one soon, thinking about a JS22-7 with pickup upgrade.


----------



## OwenD

Have had it about a year but never got around to posting it. Great sounding guitar!


----------



## Thorgrim_Rexor

Meet Blanche and Dorothy. My golden girls.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## armand

New pickguard day (NPD)!


----------



## Vyn

Haven't posted in a while and there's been a few changes to the stable. Sevens plus a sneaky 6 

EDIT: Apologies for the web link, my go-to for photo uploads has crashed spectacularly

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcB8lZeDuLF/?taken-by=steve_83_mason


----------



## Dreadge

My Steve Morse 2007 w/ matching headstock and Floyd Rose system. Plays killer


----------



## odibrom

Hey, that is not a 7 stringer!...

Nice guitar though.


----------



## cdf294




----------



## CristiGram




----------



## Leviathus

OOOOoHhHh SHiny!!!!


----------



## zappatton2

My Moser Faststar when she was still just a baby


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Semi-pro

My custom Setius 7. Don't have it anymore but damn it was gorgeous. Looked kinda cool with the red BKP Black Dogs too


----------



## cardinal

7 strings. 21 frets. Note it’s not built by Fender. I’m not that baller.


----------



## nikt

Proper NGD on weekend


----------



## cardinal

^ those are so awesome. Congrats! Hope Gibson does another 7-string this year.


----------



## nikt

LP7 Goldtop with P90s (yeah... dream on)


----------



## Masters of non xistence

Just like to share my gorgeous baby.....haha












20180110_123117



__ Masters of non xistence
__ Jan 10, 2018



Mmmmm sexy





And heres how it sounds.....ignore my crap music haha


----------



## TheFireSky5150

Jackson HT7. Just had an uphill battle with a low 64 intonation tuned to drop Ab.


----------



## Masters of non xistence

TheFireSky5150 said:


> Jackson HT7. Just had an uphill battle with a low 64 intonation tuned to drop Ab.


That is a sexy finish......never saw that as an option when i bought mine.


----------



## cardinal

Apex200 make over. Kinda want a chrome Floyd on there now.


----------



## Leviathus

Sweet look! @cardinal 

What pickups you got in there now?


----------



## cardinal

Leviathus said:


> Sweet look! @cardinal
> 
> What pickups you got in there now?



Not sure where the single coil came from. Humbucker is an Illuminator Neck.


----------



## NickLAudio




----------



## TheFireSky5150

Yokai08 said:


> Parallax with the marshall


Bro, as a comic book nerd, i basically orgasmed over this..


----------



## cardinal

Trying to find some more info about it.


----------



## cardinal

I realize that I’m just spamming this thread with my junk at this point, but I swapped pickguards, got these guys together, and changed the little handle under my user name, so there:





21-strings of Strat heads.


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Nick-Rg7421

Ibanez Rg7421


----------



## nikt

cardinal gets another strat 7 and I've got another Gibby 7. Starting to like them more and more.


----------



## cardinal

That looks great! How thick/thin is the body on those? I’ve always wanted one. Black too.


----------



## Vyn

The "It's maintenance day" family photo:


----------



## cardinal

I’ve got to stop buying guitars, but just look at it! How could I not...


----------



## Leviathus

I always click this thread when cardinal is last post!


----------



## OwenD

cardinal said:


> I’ve got to stop buying guitars, but just look at it! How could I not...


Where did you get that one and how much?? I have it in black. Would love another but so rare


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Time to take a trip to the bargain bin lol.

Peavey Predator 7-String, Bridge 'bucker is a Swineshead Mahogany Pickup. Doesn't sound too bad at all 

Some of the decals came off the dashboard of my '79 Mini Clubman, so decided the guitar was a good place to stick 'em.


----------



## cardinal

OwenD said:


> Where did you get that one and how much?? I have it in black. Would love another but so rare



Got it from a fellow in Canada. I’ve never seen a red one for sale, and it looked so nice.


----------



## Vyn

This always makes me smile


----------



## Vyn

Upgraded to Gotoh locking tuners on the Rhoads this week:


----------



## TheFireSky5150

my 6 and 7. That Yamaha is a fucking sleeper my dudes.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

my 6 and 7. That Yamaha is a sleeper my dudes.


----------



## Metalloutd




----------



## Leviathus

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em...


----------



## Set Abominae

My Carvin DC727
Koa body, flamed maple board, 5 piece Koa neck with maple stripes, spalted-flame maple top, with active EQ option. Sounds incredible too.


----------



## NickS

/\ That is pretty over-the-top with all the wood choices, but I do love Carvins, and I have a DC727 as well. Looks good overall though!


----------



## Wolfos

I might as well add to this since I'm bored.
I'll post a history for me however since only keep one 7 string at a time. These are the 7 strings I've owned in order since I was 16.




Ibanez S7620



Ibanez 7421



Music Man JPXI



Jackson DKA7



Skervesen Raptor


----------



## Demartan

My Jug post- nut/pickup/knobs swap
how do I downside pictures lol


----------



## dymo

Just got this beauty in the mail!


----------



## Type_R3387

Juggernaut HT7 (Matte Black Basswood), Juggernaut HT7 (Alder, Amber Tiger Eye quilt), Ibanez Apex2 (Modded). Included an up close image of the quilt as it is one of the most unique ones Ive seen. Unfortunately, its an old photo, so its complete with fingerprints.


----------



## Glades




----------



## Glades




----------



## odibrom

I'm not quite sure about those aesthetic choices you've made there, but that guitar is one of my favorites...


----------



## Glades

odibrom said:


> I'm not quite sure about those aesthetic choices you've made there, but that guitar is one of my favorites...



BKP Painkillers gold poles, Lo-pro 7 black (replaced the cosmo bridge for a black one - $$$$), gold nut, gold planetwaves self trimming locking tuners, gold loxx straplocks. 
I like wood/gold combo. To me it looks classy. Best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Leviathus

That's how you pimp out an S!


----------



## odibrom

Glades said:


> BKP Painkillers gold poles, Lo-pro 7 black (replaced the cosmo bridge for a black one - $$$$), gold nut, gold planetwaves self trimming locking tuners, gold loxx straplocks.
> I like wood/gold combo. To me it looks classy. Best guitar I've ever played.



The Black and Gold color combo looks nice, it's just that I'm not sure I'd do it that way. I'm way too tired of black hardware and the Cosmo Black finish suits me better. Those knobs are a nice touch, though.

Hey, what matters is that you like it. Who cares what others say...


----------



## Mullet

My Ibby 7 string.... great axe for the money, setup in Dropped G# with a 74 on the bottom.


----------



## elkoki

Glades said:


> BKP Painkillers gold poles, Lo-pro 7 black (replaced the cosmo bridge for a black one - $$$$), gold nut, gold planetwaves self trimming locking tuners, gold loxx straplocks.
> I like wood/gold combo. To me it looks classy. Best guitar I've ever played.



Holy crap that's a nice guitar!. which S series model is it?


----------



## Vyn

Was taking some photos of my HT7 and noticed this nice figuring on the back of the neck:


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Current family picture
The Washburn Solar gets played 90% of the time because it's always in tune ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Most of these aren't in their "final" state. Several pickup swaps and a few upgrades to come.


----------



## AC.Lin

LeviathanKiller said:


> Current family picture
> The Washburn Solar gets played 90% of the time because it's always in tune ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Most of these aren't in their "final" state. Several pickup swaps and a few upgrades to come.


I see you got a c7 apocalypse. What do you think about it?


----------



## cip 123

Took this of my 7 the other day to put on a listing...made me feel bad about moving it on


----------



## LeviathanKiller

AC.Lin said:


> I see you got a c7 apocalypse. What do you think about it?



Sweet guitar. Super light in weight. I really like the pickups (in drop G right now). Coil splits awesome. Feels great. No complaints at all.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...alypse-km-mkii-and-agile-intrepid-pro.326425/


----------



## pearl_07

Debating on going with gold/brass hardware on the SC-607B. Anyone ever replaced ESP/LTD string ferrules? The chrome ones would definitely have to go.












IMG_20180419_170335



__ pearl_07
__ Apr 19, 2018


----------



## Leviathus

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

cip 123 said:


> Took this of my 7 the other day to put on a listing...made me feel bad about moving it on



What brand and model of guitar is that? I keep coming back to look at that because it is just so dang sexy. The Fishman Fluence pickup covers work so well with the gold hardware.


----------



## cip 123

LeviathanKiller said:


> What brand and model of guitar is that? I keep coming back to look at that because it is just so dang sexy. The Fishman Fluence pickup covers work so well with the gold hardware.


Jericho fusion 7.

Came stock with Duncan nazgul sentient. 

They don't make this model anymore, and this one is actually 1 of 2 with a maple board so pretty special.

But if you email jericho direct they might be able to do something similar for you or give you the other prototype maple board one. They're very nice people.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, I'm probably going to be shot down for posting this here... maybe it suits better the funny guitars thread... oh well, feel free to shoot me if you will, I like this guitar a lot.


----------



## AC.Lin

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm probably going to be shot down for posting this here... maybe it suits better the funny guitars thread... oh well, feel free to shoot me if you will, I like this guitar a lot.


Wow... Just wow...

Looks like someone had some fun trying a lot of things here !


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm probably going to be shot down for posting this here... maybe it suits better the funny guitars thread... oh well, feel free to shoot me if you will, I like this guitar a lot.



Love what you did with that graphic.


----------



## odibrom

AC.Lin said:


> Wow... Just wow...
> 
> Looks like someone had some fun trying a lot of things here !



Yah, part of the fun is to think how to achieve things and designing the circuit. The project with this guitar has been to put the max possible changes in tone out of 2 humbuckers (+ piezos) without changing the cavity, which I had to to fit the FreeWay Ultra, but it was just a little bit. It's super fun to play this guitar.

Meanwhile it has received new pickups, white bobbins AlNiCo5 custom made by a local brand. It's sounding awesomely. My counts give it 145 tone options just with the switches, including mag/piezos mix. Some are very similar, others not so much. The 4 miniswitches are to emulate the Seymour Duncan's tripleshot rings, so I have control over the coil choices and combos.



cardinal said:


> Love what you did with that graphic.



Thanks mate, all hand painted with acrylic paints and varnishes, really bad finishing, but I don't care. The red was supposed to be more translucent, but I went with it anyway.


----------



## Yash94

7 string superstrats are pretty common, here's something a little rarer.
ESP E-II Arrow 7. 

It's got an alder body, maple neck thru construction, ebony fingerboard, 12" radius, a thin U neck profile shape (I wished it were thinner, haha), Original Floyd Rose, Gotoh Locking Tuners, and an EMG 57/66 set with just a volume knob, no tone. Oh, it has a revers headstock as well. Totally love it.


----------



## bjgrifter

Both my 7's, the Agile Septor 727 and Washburn WG-587


----------



## Xtyfighterx

For sale.


----------



## odibrom

Then put it in the sales subforum...


----------



## Xtyfighterx

odibrom said:


> Then put it in the sales subforum...


Please message if you have concerns.if not post related to the thread.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

bjgrifter said:


> Both my 7's, the Agile Septor 727 and Washburn WG-587



Rootbeer flame?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

*New family picture 
*


----------



## scrgls

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm probably going to be shot down for posting this here... maybe it suits better the funny guitars thread... oh well, feel free to shoot me if you will, I like this guitar a lot.


I imagine the wiring was a bitch for whoever put that monstrosity together


----------



## scrgls

I got a couple. Two Ibanez RG7620’s and an RGIR27BE. The red one has DiMarzio D Activator in the bridge, air norton in the neck, blue has a Seymour Duncan in The bridge (idk which model the guy I bought from had it installed previously) and stock neck. The RGIR has fishman fluence modern set. I must have been one of the people who got a good one because I saw a lot of people complaining about iron labels but mine plays like butter since I got it out of the box


----------



## odibrom

scrgls said:


> I imagine the wiring was a bitch for whoever put that monstrosity together



It was I, all me doing it, paint and wiring and all that jazz. It has been a long road until this moment (10+ years), lots of different versions and the latter ones have been modular modifications, like only the miniswitches functions or the FreeWay switch installment along with the kill switch. It has PCB connectors inside so I can remove parts of the wiring without touching everything... and also for pickup swapping without soldering... super cool guitar with an inspiring tone (which is the most important).


----------



## Belaunde

Yash94 said:


> 7 string superstrats are pretty common, here's something a little rarer.
> ESP E-II Arrow 7.
> 
> It's got an alder body, maple neck thru construction, ebony fingerboard, 12" radius, a thin U neck profile shape (I wished it were thinner, haha), Original Floyd Rose, Gotoh Locking Tuners, and an EMG 57/66 set with just a volume knob, no tone. Oh, it has a revers headstock as well. Totally love it.


Nice !


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## killertone




----------



## bjgrifter

LeviathanKiller said:


> Rootbeer flame?



Actually, it was a custom color. I did the Tiger Eye without a flamed top. It's got a burnt orange color in the right light.


----------



## Joose

Recent hauls. I also have a Legator that was “about to go out” in early May and now can’t get responses to my emails, but apparently this surprises no one. Whatever, still excited for it.

And yes, I always take a few photos in the sun, just to show off the finishes more than any of my lighting inside will.


----------



## cardinal

That Iron Label looks fantastic. Ibanez should use your pic to sell them.


----------



## Randy

I like the Ibanez in 'thermal imaging camera' burst.


----------



## Joose

cardinal said:


> That Iron Label looks fantastic. Ibanez should use your pic to sell them.



It’s a strange finish. In low light, it’s actually quite dull, really dull, but under really bright or focused light, it absolutely explodes with color. I imagine they’d look good on stage.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Joose said:


>



That blue Agile is the stuff!


----------



## Joose

LeviathanKiller said:


> That blue Agile is the stuff!



It really is! Those two are my first Agiles and I’m very, very impressed, especially since I got them each for less than $400.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Vegetta

how many people will this trigger....


----------



## Leviathus

Whoa this thread's back? re-sticky?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vegetta said:


> how many people will this trigger....


I hate you and my OCD hates you.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Vegetta said:


> how many people will this trigger....



Cool! Good to see this thread again.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Mattykoda

Good to see this thread back on the sticky


----------



## cardinal

Hurray for the thread resurrection!


----------



## Samark

Mattykoda said:


> Good to see this thread back on the sticky


----------



## Shawn




----------



## XPT707FX




----------



## Rotatous

killertone said:


>


Major want. Was this from the Bmusic run years ago? If you ever decide to sell... *drools*


----------



## shupe13




----------



## Shawn




----------



## shupe13

Shawn said:


> View attachment 74942


Nice!


----------



## DCM_Allan

Heavy it be must


----------



## pecado




----------



## odibrom

3 of my ladies...


----------



## Randy

shupe13 said:


> View attachment 74924
> View attachment 74925



SSO Flamebait


----------



## shupe13

Randy said:


> SSO Flamebait


I actually like them. Not being a professional and on a budget, they are perfect for my application. I own shit amps too.


----------



## OwenD




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

My pair.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Here are mine:
Jackson JS22-7 I bought to try 7 strings out and the Epiphone Matt Heafy SnoFall follow you purchase after I decided I liked it!


----------



## Lord Voldemort




----------



## aBagel

Here’s mine... It’s hasn’t shipped yet so this is the best I can do.


----------



## NoodleFace

Dreaming Neon Green


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Shawn said:


> View attachment 74871



Unreal line up! I think I need a stiff drink!


----------



## Shawn

IbanezDaemon said:


> Unreal line up! I think I need a stiff drink!


Thanks, man and cheers!


----------



## Reasoning Reflections

Missing a custom 6 im building with a luthier thats close to completion but those are the axes atm


----------



## Shawn

Taken yesterday at band practice.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## ThePIGI King

Leviathus said:


>


And some people say rosewood looks bad on black guitars. Clearly they haven't seen these.

What year is yours? I want to try one of the multi-piece neck ones to compare it to mine.


----------



## Leviathus

It's a 2010. Great guitar. Mines light for an Ibby and she can take a punch!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Seriously in love with this guitar...plays like a dream, and looks classy as hell!


----------



## NoodleFace

ThePIGI King said:


> And some people say rosewood looks bad on black guitars. Clearly they haven't seen these.
> 
> What year is yours? I want to try one of the multi-piece neck ones to compare it to mine.


The one I had, had such dark rosewood that it looked ebony


----------



## Shawn




----------



## henryocq

This is mine ‍




Hope you guys like it


----------



## josh1

henryocq said:


> This is mine ‍
> View attachment 76111
> View attachment 76114
> View attachment 76117
> 
> Hope you guys like it


I love it. Man, that is sick.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Shawn said:


> View attachment 76003



Got dang I want one of those trems, which one is it? LoPro?

EDIT: Oops, says FR on it. I don't know.


----------



## henryocq

josh1 said:


> I love it. Man, that is sick.


Thanks bro,its a 8 string by the way


----------



## Viginez

The906 said:


> Got dang I want one of those trems, which one is it? LoPro?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, says FR on it. I don't know.


lopro


----------



## hazimwood




----------



## MagnaWolf

This is mine. Got it recently. Traded in a Fender Player Strat for it.


----------



## Matt08642

Love my 752


----------



## Michael86

And this is mine, hi by the way new in the forum


----------



## cardinal

Michael86 said:


> And this is mine, hi by the way new in the forum



Wow. Killer RG7CST.


----------



## Michael86

cardinal said:


> Wow. Killer RG7CST.


Thanks


----------



## aBagel

Here’s my babygirl.


----------



## aBagel

Guys i cant see my photo. Can It be viewed?


----------



## aBagel




----------



## Michael86

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> View attachment 77016


Now i can see it


----------



## aBagel

Michael86 said:


> Now i can see it


awesome


----------



## Shawn

My album art for my new solo ep...on SoundCloud.


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt

View media item 2687


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## ToadLeBG

Hello !
Here's my two 7-strings ! For me this ESP Horizon is the best guitar i've played so far.


----------



## Randy

Shawn said:


> My album art for my new solo ep...on SoundCloud.
> 
> View attachment 77126



Link plz


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My 070


----------



## Jaspergep

My JP7


----------



## juwanfidle09

It has been ages since I shared something here. Here's my not so NGD (got this 7 months ago). 





More photos here:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/fideldejesusmusic/photos/?tab=album&album_id=910752989288182


----------



## josh1

juwanfidle09 said:


> It has been ages since I shared something here. Here's my not so NGD (got this 7 months ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here:
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/fideldejesusmusic/photos/?tab=album&album_id=910752989288182


Gorgeous


----------



## Nik/

00100lrPORTRAIT_00100_BURST20200206194234488_COVER



__ Nik/
__ Feb 6, 2020


----------



## Shawn

Randy said:


> Link plz


https://m.soundcloud.com/shawn-castonguay-138246804/sets/mastery


Some random ones I took today-


----------



## darkhorse

My main 7 string for gigging.
I wanted something specific to my band’s sound (doom/sludge/prog/hardcore hybrid) and I was never satisfied with the options that were available. I probably went through 20 Ibanez, LTD, Jackson and Schecter before throwing in the towel and just having something made. Main features I wanted in a 7 string that I could never find together, semi hollow body, ebony fretboard, 24 frets, 2 Humbuckers. Seems like something that wouldn’t be hard to find, but my idea of a “metal” 7 string guitar was something that I wanted to look and sound classic, and have more of a balance between versatility and playability.


----------



## darkhorse

**i also asked the maker to not put a Gibson logo on the headstock, he ignored my request


----------



## buck fever

This is beautiful. What is it?





hazimwood said:


> View attachment 76279
> View attachment 76280
> View attachment 76279
> View attachment 76280


----------



## buck fever

Michael86 said:


> And this is mine, hi by the way new in the forum


What’s going on here? Is it a refinished 2027x?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

buck fever said:


> This is beautiful. What is it?



Modded RG7321.



buck fever said:


> What’s going on here? Is it a refinished 2027x?



RG7CST


----------



## buck fever

MaxOfMetal said:


> Modded RG7321.
> 
> 
> 
> RG7CST



Never seen one of those before. Gorgeous. Just updated my Reverb search follows


----------



## ThePIGI King

buck fever said:


> Never seen one of those before. Gorgeous. Just updated my Reverb search follows


You and everyone else  They're dumb rare. I wanna say 12 made IIRC.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> You and everyone else  They're dumb rare. I wanna say 12 made IIRC.



Only 18 made, with three confirmed destroyed/parted out/significantly modified. 

I'd say that there's maybe 12 left in decent shape. Most are with known collectors/artists.


----------



## Marty666




----------



## xchristopherx

Here’s the post from my recently modded RG by 1428 guitars in CT

This is an early 2000 RG7421 (made with a carry over single piece maple neck from the 1999 7621’s). The 7421 from the factory is a dual humbucker guitar with no pickguard, 5 way switch, volume and tone controls. I converted it to a straightforward single pickup shred monster. 

-Removed existing Pickups, components, and wiring. 
-Installed Single Humbucker / Single Volume control pickguard on face of instrument. 
-Fully copper shielded all instrument cavities.
-Installed new tailpiece ground wire.
-Installed Hipshot 7 String Ibanez FP Guitar Bridge in black (4IBF07B).
-Re-Installed original Ibanez V77 pickup in bridge position.
-Re-used original Ibanez 500K volume potentiometer
-Installed Treble Bleed circuit on volume control.
-Wired instrument with Gavitt 22ga cloth covered wiring, used central star grounding point.
-Cleaned and setup instrument in Drop G# tuning (G# D# G# C# F# A# D#)


----------



## Shawn

^Very nice! That RG has a real cool, stealthy look to it. 

Taken earlier today-


----------



## boltzthrower

A lil' KxK on KxK action.

Dat heel though.


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt




----------



## Shawn

Taken the other day-


----------



## Jacksonmesa




----------



## Jacksonmesa

Custom destroyer based off of apex 1 signature


----------



## odibrom

I hadn't realize that Ibanez released an EdgePro trem with the U-Bar holes... cool guitar btw!...


----------



## Jacksonmesa

odibrom said:


> I hadn't realize that Ibanez released an EdgePro trem with the U-Bar holes... cool guitar btw!...


Thanks...not 100% sure but I think they only came on the k7 and apex signature guitars.


----------



## Shawn

Jacksonmesa said:


> Custom destroyer based off of apex 1 signature


Very nice!


----------



## Marty666

Had to grab some of that natural quarantine light today


----------



## Shawn

Updated family pic~


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Love that GN


----------



## Dai

☺


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

The 7s and the 8:

ESP M-207 (a heavily customized LTD M-207)
Jaden RGA-7 JHM QM
Jaden RGA-7 JHM ASH
Harley Benton FanFret-8


----------



## narad

Wow, Jaden Rose. What ever happened? I was really hyped about that brand at one point.


----------



## c7spheres

Crazy_Guitar said:


> The 7s and the 8:
> 
> ESP M-207 (a heavily customized LTD M-207)
> Jaden RGA-7 JHM QM
> Jaden RGA-7 JHM ASH
> Harley Benton FanFret-8


 For some reason I thought Jaden Rose wasn't making guitars. I love those RGA's. What model is that? Just a full custom or something?


----------



## Manurack

My heavily modded 7 string Stagemaster.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Wow, Jaden Rose. What ever happened? I was really hyped about that brand at one point.



He moved home/shop and had a bunch of down time. I don't think he really got back to building after that. This was a couple years ago now.


----------



## Shawn

Took some outdoor shots today...as it was a beautiful spring day.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

One of my babies.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

narad said:


> Wow, Jaden Rose. What ever happened? I was really hyped about that brand at one point.





MaxOfMetal said:


> He moved home/shop and had a bunch of down time. I don't think he really got back to building after that. This was a couple years ago now.



It was exactly this. He's moved house a couple of times, and real life got in the way, but he's started building again over the last few months.

I had an original series (his RGA style tguitar) wenge top/neck from him a few years ago on loan and it was AMAZING. I never really understood why his guitars didn't take off in the same way that Blackmachine did, but I guess they had a slightly different aesthetic and ethos behind them. 

I can't wait to see if Jaden gets back into the game properly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> It was exactly this. He's moved house a couple of times, and real life got in the way, but he's started building again over the last few months.
> 
> I had an original series (his RGA style tguitar) wenge top/neck from him a few years ago on loan and it was AMAZING. I never really understood why his guitars didn't take off in the same way that Blackmachine did, but I guess they had a slightly different aesthetic and ethos behind them.
> 
> I can't wait to see if Jaden gets back into the game properly.



He's was really popular around here and Jemsite when he was building Ibanez "style" stuff. 

Unfortunately it was shortly after he started doing more of his own thing that troubles hit apparently.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Yeah, it's ironic - I think Jaden basically moved to give him more space (both physical and headspace) to concentrate on doing his own thing, but the initial location proved difficult in terms of getting the workshop sorted fully, getting the IT provisions in place to run the business side of things. 

Hopefully his new location will be better for him and he can get building on the terms that suit him. 

Do we know if things "blew up" or would he still be welcomed back with open arms?


----------



## c7spheres

I would buy one of Jaden's Rga's for sure. It basically exactly what I'm looking for which is a backup to my main custom Rga guitar. Nobody else is doing it and I've been waiting for years for someone to do it. I made an enquiry probably around the time he moved (I wanna say he was in California or something at the time),but I never got a reply. I really hope he gets back into it. I'd commision a build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Yeah, it's ironic - I think Jaden basically moved to give him more space (both physical and headspace) to concentrate on doing his own thing, but the initial location proved difficult in terms of getting the workshop sorted fully, getting the IT provisions in place to run the business side of things.
> 
> Hopefully his new location will be better for him and he can get building on the terms that suit him.
> 
> Do we know if things "blew up" or would he still be welcomed back with open arms?



The only black mark I can remember is he was defending a couple of builders who ran off with folks' money pretty hard online, most notably Siggery.

I don't believe he actually left anyone high and dry, but I won't claim to know everything.


----------



## Shawn

Some more outdoor pics...been having some nice days.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Pearl/abalone disappearing pyramids are still some of the best inlays on any electric guitar. 


Ever.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Shawn said:


> Some more outdoor pics...been having some nice days.



You have a hell of a collection of 7's
Any chance of a few shots of your Greendot?


----------



## Shawn

Louis Cypher said:


> You have a hell of a collection of 7's
> Any chance of a few shots of your Greendot?


I can take some next time around, for sure.

By the way, anybody else notice that when you upload a pic to your avatar it turns blurry and gets cropped/shrinks? I tried to use a couple good pics I took but it did not work out too well...lol.

Mods, anyway the Avatars could be a little bit better? They’re tiny and resolution is pretty bad even when the picture you’re uploading isn’t.


----------



## Carefreeship

First time posting here friends. These my babies, currently waiting on the delivery of a '15 IR27BE to complete my happy little family and I think I'll be gassed out at this point


----------



## odibrom

Welcome to the_ too many strings to change_ family...


----------



## Carefreeship

odibrom said:


> Welcome to the_ too many strings to change_ family...


 Locking tuners changed my life


----------



## odibrom

Carefreeship said:


> Locking tuners changed my life



... you're not alone there...


----------



## Shawn

Took some more outdoor pics as the sun was perfect this am.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Shawn said:


> Took some more outdoor pics as the sun was perfect this am.



Cheers! Great pics as always. UV7BK's are so gorgeous


----------



## odibrom

I feel that those blur FXs are a bit too much... and a digital post production, not actually a lens/aperture Photography effect... It looks way too much and unnatural, therefore fake to my eyes and understanding... But the light balance is good and colors are great...


----------



## josh1

Finally.















Just received this today from Reverb. I've been itching for a 7 string headless for a while now. Sorry for the cell phone pictures.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't care for a lot of headless guitars but that one ^^^ is absolutely stunning and looks incredibly comfy. Really dig the board and those inlays.


----------



## josh1

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't care for a lot of headless guitars but that one ^^^ is absolutely stunning and looks incredibly comfy. Really dig the board and those inlays.


Thanks man. I'm super stoked on it. It's the only non-fanned headless I've seen from Legator. I know Legator doesn't have a great reputation here but I really like the two I have.


----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## Shawn

Some I took today....yin and yang.


----------



## Wrecklyss

I suppose I owe the community a better photo, will make that happen after I finish finals. My current 7, a humble, yet very unique and cool looking DeArmond Sevenstar. It's actually pretty nice even if it wasn't very expensive. Sounds good in B standard, sounds great in Drop A.


----------



## mbardu

Just 2 snaps of the latest one.
Love that guitar.


----------



## Sitruc_btb

Here's my RG7321. It's been slow at work so I cleaned and oiled the neck, and put some fresh strings on her.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IT'S HEREEEEE


----------



## Seabeast2000

mui fluido!


----------



## odibrom

@KnightBrolaire very nice, how about back shots? or a NGD thread...?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

odibrom said:


> @KnightBrolaire very nice, how about back shots? or a NGD thread...?


I'll do an NGD after I spend some more time with it.


----------



## Randy

I didn't realize how close to the OG Xiphos (well, the v2 with the bevels) it is. Love that color.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Randy said:


> I didn't realize how close to the OG Xiphos (well, the v2 with the bevels) it is. Love that color.


I had a candy apple red destroyer that gave me the idea. It's one of my favorite finishes.


----------



## odibrom

... and that neck joint seems to be pretty nice for upper access.

Super cool guitar, congrats!...


----------



## Obscurabeast2002

Stealth
RGD7UCS

7 string never look so good in BLACK


----------



## nightlight

Just got this one. Ran Crusher FT 7.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

normally I detest stickers on guitars but this one seemed fitting.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

narad said:


> Wow, Jaden Rose. What ever happened? I was really hyped about that brand at one point.


I have no idea... I think he quit luthiering. What a shame. 
I love those guitars to death!


----------



## Carefreeship

The current stable. Sold my Septor Elite because the 828 length just demolished my left hand after about 20 minutes of sustained play (due to tendon damage in my thumb some years ago) so I'm patiently waiting for my slightly smaller RG8pb to arrive so I can start digging in to modding her out. And the RG7321c is on loan to a friend to see if they want to make the jump up to a 7.


----------



## Walter W.

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 79977
> IT'S HEREEEEE
> View attachment 79976



heilige Scheiße!


----------



## Carefreeship

RG8 finally made it here baby!! EMG 57/66-8s and a WBW Perle Guitars pickguard make this beast pop


----------



## Shawn




----------



## mark domestic bliss

lol


----------



## odibrom

... never mind, please delete...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Crazy_Guitar

The Jadens... basically, very refined RGs.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Crazy_Guitar said:


> The Jadens... basically, very refined RGs.
> 
> View attachment 81516
> View attachment 81517
> View attachment 81518


And at least 20x prettier. And they aren't too expensive from what I've heard.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

I got them used. Cheaper than a new Ibby. And Ibanez has really bumped up their price tags!!!
So, I can only assume a new Jaden wouldn't be that much expensive than a Prestige. Maybe about the same price as a J.Custom!

@Fred the Shred What is your input on this? And about quality?
They definitely play and feel better than a J.Custom.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Jaden has alll but stopped building guitars, so it's a bit of a moot point. I was a Jaden Rose endorser for a number of years, and I still hold on to a number of them. They are impeccable axes and sometimes you can score one in the used market for a bargain price.


----------



## Antiproduct

A really old and ugly picture of my Jaden Rose Wenge Top (also bought from Fred). Only posting because it is on topic right now and I won't be able to make some nice pics in the couple of days.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

@Crazy_Guitar is that an Edge Pro trem in your Jaden? was it a direct drop in or required modification?


----------



## Shawn




----------



## aesthyrian

odibrom said:


> I hadn't realize that Ibanez released an EdgePro trem with the U-Bar holes... cool guitar btw!...



both holes for the left and right trem arm holder are already stamped onto the bridge. If you look on the underside you'll see the circular stamp where they would punch out the hole if it was to be a left handed bridge. I believe this would be pretty easily to do yourself.


----------



## jaxadam

I've been on a swirl kick lately.


----------



## Shawn

Kick ass swirl^ love them with more green in them.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> @Crazy_Guitar is that an Edge Pro trem in your Jaden? was it a direct drop in or required modification?


It was originally built with a Edge Pro 7.


----------



## jaxadam

Quilt top J-Custom. It's hard as hell to get good pics of this top.


----------



## Ohdaddy

View media item 3095


----------



## Aaron




----------



## odibrom

What is that guitar? A modded APEX2?


----------



## nikt

Rob Pattersons LACS


----------



## jruivo26

My RG7620 Grey Nickel with green DiMarzio Knobs, after I changed the stock pickups to D-Sonic 7 and Air Norton 7 













OI000003



__ jruivo26
__ Jun 26, 2020


----------



## Aaron




----------



## pondman




----------



## Frostbite

pondman said:


> View attachment 82233
> View attachment 82233


This is cheating


----------



## NandoCalrissian

Just joined the club! I've been playing 6 string on and off for about 12 years and just found a great used Ibanez RGIX27FEQM.


----------



## nikt

Gibson SG7


----------



## odibrom

I'm not into Gibsons, but I'd rock that one. That "VII" inlay at the 7th fret is a nice touch that breaks the block monotony.


----------



## Aaron

NandoCalrissian said:


> View attachment 82242
> 
> Just joined the club! I've been playing 6 string on and off for about 12 years and just found a great used Ibanez RGIX27FEQM.



I love those Iron Label guitars.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Carefreeship

I just came across a killer deal on a 2013 RG7421wh. Body is a little dinged up, but nothing I can't live with. The neck and fret board were dirty but immaculate underneath. White pickups are definitely going in, I just can't make up my mind if I'll enjoy Invaders or not but I've always loved the way they look


----------



## thebeesknees22

Here's my ibanez RGA71AL. I really love the finish. The only issue I have is the nut is too low, and I'm not sure I'm a huge fan of the Aftermath pickups after having this for a while. Otherwise I love it.


----------



## Carefreeship

That backside though, holy geeze


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol it looks better in person. I just looked up the price of one now in CAD and FUUUuuuuuudge.... guitars are skyrocketing in Canada. USD it's around $1399. ...CAD is now .. $2099. -__- I bought this a year ago for somewhere around $1700-$1800 CAD. That's crazy that it's gone up that much so fast.


----------



## nikt

Something to hate


----------



## mungiisi

My Ibanez RG1527 with a couple of mods - Lundgren M7's in both positions, DiMarzio 5-way switch and Red Bishop Magik-Arm. I can't but recommend the Magik-Arm - the Edge Pro 7 is much better with it than with the standard arm with no tightening method.

The Lundgren's sound amazing - every one knows that. But, I was amazed how nice they sound when coil tapped. I've made the wiring so that 1. position is the bridge pickup, 2. position is outer coil of bridge pickup, 3. position is inner coils of both pickups, 4. position outer coil of neck position and finally 5. position is neck pickup. Very versatile setup.


----------



## odibrom

mungiisi said:


> The Lundgren's sound amazing - every one knows that. But, I was amazed how nice they sound when coil tapped. I've made the wiring so that 1. position is the bridge pickup, 2. position is outer coil of bridge pickup, 3. position is inner coils of both pickups, 4. position outer coil of neck position and finally 5. position is neck pickup. Very versatile setup.



I used to have that wiring, except that in position 3 I had Inner coils en Series, which I believe you may have them in parallel? Nevertheless, I upgraded my guitars (those which had these wiring) to a Freeway 5B5-01 switches and now I have all of those and 5 more... hehehe check them out at freewayswitch.com.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Will post these now since she'll soon be going to a new home in PA. 





[url=https://postimg.cc/PNYFNjB8]



[url=https://postimg.cc/NKJdZfrZ]









[/url][/url]


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## knet370




----------



## Daddiikong

This is me doing some recording


----------



## Daddiikong

These are my babies. Nothing special, but they sound great to me!


----------



## Themistocles

Daddiikong said:


> These are my babies. Nothing special, but they sound great to me!


having something that you love and you can express yourself with is all that matters. Gear is great but that fire and drive is indispensable. Some of the best recording sessions I conducted back when I did that for people were bare level gear but man did they come to play.

Gear is totemic... we can look at cool guitars and it triggers us to think.. how would that sound?


----------



## Daddiikong

Themistocles said:


> having something that you love and you can express yourself with is all that matters. Gear is great but that fire and drive is indispensable. Some of the best recording sessions I conducted back when I did that for people were bare level gear but man did they come to play.
> 
> Gear is totemic... we can look at cool guitars and it triggers us to think.. how would that sound?



Thanks. I'm new here and wasn't really sure how less expensive equipment would be viewed.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Daddiikong said:


> Thanks. I'm new here and wasn't really sure how less expensive equipment would be viewed.



Imo lotta discriminating tastes around SSO but price doesn't factor into it at all. Some awesome guitars are hella cheap. Nice pair btw.


----------



## Daddiikong

Thanks!


----------



## odibrom

Daddiikong said:


> Thanks. I'm new here and wasn't really sure how less expensive equipment would be viewed.



It's not the price tag that is important, it's where to the gear takes you...


----------



## Matt08642

My first "good guitar", first 7, and first Ibanez:


----------



## Leviathus

^That subterranean homesick purple or w/e is an underrated finish on an RG.


----------



## Matt08642

Leviathus said:


> ^That subterranean homesick purple or w/e is an underrated finish on an RG.



I dig it! Wish the sparkle was a but more prevalent though


----------



## mungiisi

Matt08642 said:


> My first "good guitar", first 7, and first Ibanez:



Congrats on your NGD. There's no better bang for the buck than the Ibanez Pretiges.


----------



## Phlegethon

While there is a long and convoluted story behind why this particular guitar exists, pleased how this worked out in the end. Not many people I know of that would have an iceman 7 string. Perle guitars body with the neck off of my first ibanez RG 7 string. Currently has pickups from my other RG 7 in it. Partly due to having them around, and partly wanting to get rid of parts and have them in a working guitar. Much to my surprise, the quantum pickups aren't medieval ear torture devices (looking at you axis, powersound, and infinity pickups). If I get some free scratch I may put new ones in but it's not a priority.


----------



## Carefreeship

Phlegethon said:


> While there is a long and convoluted story behind why this particular guitar exists, pleased how this worked out in the end. Not many people I know of that would have an iceman 7 string. Perle guitars body with the neck off of my first ibanez RG 7 string. Currently has pickups from my other RG 7 in it. Partly due to having them around, and partly wanting to get rid of parts and have them in a working guitar. Much to my surprise, the quantum pickups aren't medieval ear torture devices (looking at you axis, powersound, and infinity pickups). If I get some free scratch I may put new ones in but it's not a priority.



I have been debating getting a Perle body for quite some time now. And I believe you have convinced me. That beast is exquisite


----------



## Phlegethon

Carefreeship said:


> I have been debating getting a Perle body for quite some time now. And I believe you have convinced me. That beast is exquisite



Perle guitars is easy to order from/work with. He answers emails and messages within a reasonable amount of time, and overall build quality is frighteningly high. Things of note: 

His 7 string bodies are routed to accommodate Fujigen factory necks. MII necks will requre a bit of work to fit because they're wider and have different AANJ hole spacing. Wasn't a big deal for me because neck can (and in my case were) be plugged with maple dowels and redrilled. Neck and joint should have a bit of attention paid to as well, although slimming down the neck heel to fit may also need to be done by a millimeter or two. Thankfully the iceman neck pocket and my RG neck fit like they were made for each other, but still ... would check this regardless. So definitely see if any corrections need to be made before bolting a MII neck to a Perle guitars body. 

Including a picture of a WIP RG 7 of mine to show an example of Perle pickguards. Just pick what you want from some drop down menus on his website and wait for it to ship. Ignore the pickup switch slot cut, that was me trying (and failing) to cut a selector switch slot. He laser cuts his pickguards and man do they look the business.


----------



## Carefreeship

Phlegethon said:


> Perle guitars is easy to order from/work with. He answers emails and messages within a reasonable amount of time, and overall build quality is frighteningly high. Things of note:
> 
> His 7 string bodies are routed to accommodate Fujigen factory necks. MII necks will requre a bit of work to fit because they're wider and have different AANJ hole spacing. Wasn't a big deal for me because neck can (and in my case were) be plugged with maple dowels and redrilled. Neck and joint should have a bit of attention paid to as well, although slimming down the neck heel to fit may also need to be done by a millimeter or two. Thankfully the iceman neck pocket and my RG neck fit like they were made for each other, but still ... would check this regardless. So definitely see if any corrections need to be made before bolting a MII neck to a Perle guitars body.
> 
> Including a picture of a WIP RG 7 of mine to show an example of Perle pickguards. Just pick what you want from some drop down menus on his website and wait for it to ship. Ignore the pickup switch slot cut, that was me trying (and failing) to cut a selector switch slot. He laser cuts his pickguards and man do they look the business.




I have bought a few of his pickguards and they always fit perfectly. I've read some things about the pocket needing work depending on your specific neck. The only thing I'm not looking forward to is shelling out the cash to get a LoPro7 to fit those bridge routes


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Shawn

Some more.....updated family pic~


----------



## hazimwood

Just sold her.


----------



## mungiisi

Used my time well on my vacation and did the Ibanezrules locking stud mod to my RG1527. I can honestly only recommend the modification - the locking studs are rock solid. Below few pics I took after the mod (visually the difference is minimal - the old studs were cosmo black as is the rest of the hardware, the new studs are black). Couldn't leave out the juicy photograph of freshly oiled rosewood board!


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Leviathus

Late afternoon vitamin D altar...


----------



## Shawn




----------



## brett8388

Some of my Ormsby 7's


----------



## XPT707FX

Both of those shark guitars are beautiful


----------



## Heavy_Arms

My RG7620 and RG1527M


----------



## r33per




----------



## odibrom

that image is a bit compressed, but the neck seams to be gorgeous...


----------



## r33per

odibrom said:


> that image is a bit compressed, but the neck seams to be gorgeous...


It is nice - my first (and, currently, only) maple board as well. Got lucky as it was just an impulse purchase from Thomann, so no playing beforehand and - of course - only some stock photos on the website!


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Couple more deck shots the other day.


----------



## odibrom

@SlipknotKoRnfan nice photos. Those are 2 beauties... but my preference falls into the 7 stinger... you know why... 

... looking at your photos makes me realize I have to update my 7s photos... soon


----------



## Shawn

Taken earlier today....changing strings.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

odibrom said:


> @SlipknotKoRnfan nice photos. Those are 2 beauties... but my preference falls into the 7 stinger... you know why...
> 
> ... looking at your photos makes me realize I have to update my 7s photos... soon



Thanks my friend! And yes of course


----------



## chipchappy

EBMM makes some damn fine instruments


----------



## Lax

chipchappy said:


> EBMM makes some damn fine instruments


Makes me think of my JP12 but with an extremely lucky lightning to see the finish


----------



## chipchappy

Lax said:


> Makes me think of my JP12 but with an extremely lucky lightning to see the finish



light helps, but its also a damn good camera (I'm a wedding photographer )


----------



## nikt

New rare bird for my Gibson 7 collection. SG Light 7 to match my older Dark 7 SG.


----------



## McHostile

Im definitely not a photographer, sorry for the aggressively mediocre pictures.

Here is my 7-string Mayones Regius!


----------



## Imightbenekkid

recently acquired this demon 7.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Themistocles

View media item 3384


----------



## Aaron




----------



## shupe13

My latest.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Aaron said:


> View attachment 85799


How is that intonation, again? :-/


----------



## FancyFish

After much debate, got my first 7 today. RG7421 in Cherry Fudge.


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

BusinessMan said:


> View attachment 86255
> View attachment 86256


Oh man, would love to see a full review of this guitar. I've been lusting after it for a while now and just need the teensiest tiniest bit of persuasion to pull the trigger.


----------



## BusinessMan

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Oh man, would love to see a full review of this guitar. I've been lusting after it for a while now and just need the teensiest tiniest bit of persuasion to pull the trigger.



I meant to make an NGD thread back in late June when I got it but I forgot. I can make one soon.


----------



## Strtsmthng

My first custom now in final assembly, super stoked  Can't wait to see further pics and to receive it, of course


----------



## Shawn




----------



## narad

Strtsmthng said:


> My first custom now in final assembly, super stoked  Can't wait to see further pics and to receive it, of course
> 
> View attachment 86281



Arda keeps spamming my insta feed. I have to say I'm impressed with how pretty they all are though!


----------



## Strtsmthng

narad said:


> Arda keeps spamming my insta feed. I have to say I'm impressed with how pretty they all are though!



You know you can disable that right? 
Hope it isn't only pretty but also plays and sounds well


----------



## Moltar

FancyFish said:


> After much debate, got my first 7 today. RG7421 in Cherry Fudge.
> View attachment 86226




I have that same MIJ 7421, but in black. But that cherry fudge colour, they also used it on the AX7521s at the time I think..... Man that colour has always just made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside heh....

As far as I know Ibanez never made anything else in Cherry Fudge, at least off the production line(correct me if I'm wrong please). But that colour is a winner, would love to see it being used in some capacity.

EDIT: I'd almost consider painting a guitar in it myself, if I had any idea where to get the paint.


----------



## mbardu

Y no money and no space

Edit: just realized I posted in the wrong thread...I'll delete the above


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^What's that???


----------



## mbardu

TheUnvanquished said:


> ^^What's that???



A Vandermeij, but meant to post in the GAS thread, not here.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> A Vandermeij, but meant to post in the GAS thread, not here.



It's too late now, you have to buy it.


----------



## mungiisi

Does this count? A cool behind the scenes shot of me and my RG1527 from our music video shoot:







You can check out the music video at YouTube:


----------



## shupe13

I absolutely adore this one...


----------



## sleewell

got loud yesterday, was fun.


----------



## odibrom

sleewell said:


> got loud yesterday, was fun.



That's the point in all of this, right? getting things loud and fun...


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

Snapped a pic during a video shoot.

2000 year RG7620GN loaded with an Evo 7/Liquifire, and a Red Bishop Magik Arm (they're GREAT btw)


----------



## Shawn

Some random ones today~


----------



## Sitruc_btb

Got some filled holes to color in, but she's all done.


----------



## odibrom

Got the ladies out for a shooting...


----------



## odibrom

... another shot from that session... the purpose was to welcome the Universe into the family, the photo feature only my 7s, missing are a blue Ibanez S540 from '93 and an RG8 from 2014 (I think)...


----------



## Robslalaina

One more 7620 GN!


----------



## Aaron




----------



## HarveyForte

My Dell’Isola Island #21


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HarveyForte said:


> My Dell’Isola Island #21
> View attachment 87568


is Dell'Isola still building?


----------



## HarveyForte

KnightBrolaire said:


> is Dell'Isola still building?



He is not unfortunately. I still talk to him though. Such a nice dude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HarveyForte said:


> He is not unfortunately. I still talk to him though. Such a nice dude.


What a shame. I always liked his builds.


----------



## odibrom

HarveyForte said:


> My Dell’Isola Island #21
> View attachment 87568



lovely guitar...


----------



## Furtive Glance

Some 6s moochin' their way in, but mostly 7s!


----------



## FTB

HarveyForte said:


> My Dell’Isola Island #21
> View attachment 87568


I'm not usually a fan of light fretboards but this is SWEET. The whole guitar is. That chocolate colour body is amazing. What wood is that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

FTB said:


> I'm not usually a fan of light fretboards but this is SWEET. The whole guitar is. That chocolate colour body is amazing. What wood is that?


pretty sure it's ziricote top with a pale moon ebony fretboard


----------



## HarveyForte

KnightBrolaire said:


> pretty sure it's ziricote top with a pale moon ebony fretboard



You'd be correct.

Black Limba Body
Ziricote Top
Flamed Maple 5 Piece Neck w/ Padauk
Pale Moon Ebony Fretboard


----------



## seekfreed

Trying to get her in the "right light"


----------



## Themistocles

seekfreed said:


> Trying to get her in the "right light"



I really enjoy the vibe... white says pristine but look closer and its like bridezilla after the wedding was hit by a tornado. Im not really into guitars that look like furniture collection porn (fine for others and I do appreciate the skill) or white guitars for that matter but this... this looks like an old great white shark. Which is cool.


----------



## odibrom

Themistocles said:


> I really enjoy the vibe... white says pristine but look closer and its like bridezilla after the wedding was hit by a tornado. Im not really into guitars that look like furniture collection porn (fine for others and I do appreciate the skill) or white guitars for that matter but this... this looks like an old great white shark. Which is cool.



... unless it is a brand with more or less 5 years old and this model is at most 2... which doesn't comply with such distressed look of years of abuse, so, one has to understand it was relic'ed... which imo is kind of... meh and I don't get the appeal of doing so. I'm ok with battle scars, true ones that originated in accidents and use and abuse, but relic'ing a guitar on purpose just for the looks... but what does my opinion matter here? if it suits one's fancy, just go for it...


----------



## TimSE

I dig it a lot, plus i happen to be on a relic binge atm


----------



## Themistocles

odibrom said:


> ... unless it is a brand with more or less 5 years old and this model is at most 2... which doesn't comply with such distressed look of years of abuse, so, one has to understand it was relic'ed... which imo is kind of... meh and I don't get the appeal of doing so. I'm ok with battle scars, true ones that originated in accidents and use and abuse, but relic'ing a guitar on purpose just for the looks... but what does my opinion matter here? if it suits one's fancy, just go for it...


I dont like relicing very much but this is more than that... there is frankensteinage going on here... its honest abuse because it isnt so precious about its wear. It looks like it was in a grizzly bear hunting accident and someone patched it up in the field. It says to me, "Im not old... simply made for abuse... more please!"


----------



## seekfreed

Stirred up some controversy it seems...
Well I bought the guitar new 2 months ago and it was a little experiment in getting it to look as messed up as possible but sound and play like a dream (for metal purposes). I did some modifications to it and also some real "Frankensteining" with the pickup route.

And somehow it really polarizes. Theres peeps how love the look and others who hate it. But damn, Themistocles I really like your impressions! You have hit the nail on the head, this axe is there to abuse and be abused!

It is the great white from now on.


----------



## odibrom

seekfreed said:


> Stirred up some controversy it seems...
> Well I bought the guitar new 2 months ago and it was a little experiment in getting it to look as messed up as possible but sound and play like a dream (for metal purposes). I did some modifications to it and also some real "Frankensteining" with the pickup route.
> 
> And somehow it really polarizes. Theres peeps how love the look and others who hate it. But damn, Themistocles I really like your impressions! You have hit the nail on the head, this axe is there to abuse and be abused!
> 
> It is the great white from now on.



The controversy is the relicing act. Personally, I'm not a fan of it, it "sounds" fake or "wanna be" kind of thing. However, since it's innocuous to anyone (I hope you haven't get to those results hitting the guitar in someone else's head, right?) and merely aesthetic (the relicing part), do whatever you fancy.


----------



## Themistocles

seekfreed said:


> Stirred up some controversy it seems...
> Well I bought the guitar new 2 months ago and it was a little experiment in getting it to look as messed up as possible but sound and play like a dream (for metal purposes). I did some modifications to it and also some real "Frankensteining" with the pickup route.
> 
> And somehow it really polarizes. Theres peeps how love the look and others who hate it. But damn, Themistocles I really like your impressions! You have hit the nail on the head, this axe is there to abuse and be abused!
> 
> It is the great white from now on.


Thank you, I'm a published writer and once was a music critic way back in the 1990's and Ive decided to mess around and lazily drop things around here.

As to the controversy... there's the whole "clothes make the man" thing, which you may or may not buy into? I dont completely buy it but one sure as hell behave differently if you are wearing a tuxedo vs say work overalls. The argument is this an affectation? Well any accessory is so why not. This certainly isnt a formal guitar and its not like its some ultra high end instrument so its a way for you to break it in a bit. I bought a second seven string a few months ago because my other one is this kinda fancy Carvin custom order with some odd aspects and I just want something a bit less precious to fuck around with on a combo amp by the couch and TV. I can bring out the fancier stuff when needed but I can leave the other one out all the time. Seems like you had a similar need, something pre distressed so no need to stress over. Besides a white guitar has certain "untouched" virginal quality to it that might not be good for the abuse you wanted to dish out. Seems like you are well in touch with what you wanted and aesthetically it delivers. 

I used to run a small recording studio and people would always bring in instruments they just got. Sometimes it was inspiring, other times it left them feeling exposed and in unfamiliar situation they made them play with less fire. In those cases Id sometimes point them to a more familiar or even a more beat up axe to grind away on. 

Anyway, you seem happy and I think you should be. I dig the vibe.


----------



## buck fever

Here’s a little holiday family photo.


----------



## buck fever

Clearly, I do not understand how to embed a dang photo in here.


----------



## odibrom

buck fever said:


> Here’s a little holiday family photo.



That is quite a collection... nice to look at and daydream with it...


----------



## buck fever

odibrom said:


> That is quite a collection... nice to look at and daydream with it...



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## cardinal

buck fever said:


> Here’s a little holiday family photo.



nice stuff!


----------



## John

Here's my current 7 string. I would like to add to it after parting with my first ones (an ARZ 307 and a Soloist), though.


----------



## cardinal

johnucol said:


> Here's my current 7 string. I would like to add to it after parting with my first ones (an ARZ 307 and a Soloist), though.




thats killer! who made it?


----------



## John

cardinal said:


> thats killer! who made it?



Thanks, man. The builder is Ellis Songy based near the DFW area.


----------



## jaxadam

iPhone 12 Pro portrait mode.


----------



## odibrom

@jaxadam lovely guitar, congrats. Allow me to ask, is that the original trem it came with or is a replacement?


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> @jaxadam lovely guitar, congrats. Allow me to ask, is that the original trem it came with or is a replacement?



Thanks man, this is a great guitar. It's the one that's been in my avatar for 10+ years. Yes, that's the original trem. I have had pickup swap plans for this one for a long time and just cannot get around to it.


----------



## odibrom

jaxadam said:


> Thanks man, this is a great guitar. It's the one that's been in my avatar for 10+ years. Yes, that's the original trem. I have had pickup swap plans for this one for a long time *and just cannot get around to it*.



How so? Pickup swap is the most forward reversible mod one can do to a guitar... unless of course one commits the barbaric action of routing the pickups' cavities... Go for white pickups and since you're at it, also white switch tip...

The problem on pickup swapping is finding the right swap, but then, place some PCB block connectors at the switch and test drive pickups at your will without having to do any solder job anymore or even inside of the guitar...


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> How so? Pickup swap is the most forward reversible mod one can do to a guitar... unless of course one commits the barbaric action of routing the pickups' cavities... Go for white pickups and since you're at it, also white switch tip...
> 
> The problem on pickup swapping is finding the right swap, but then, place some PCB block connectors at the switch and test drive pickups at your will without having to do any solder job anymore or even inside of the guitar...



Oh no, my problem is I could just never figure out which ones I want!


----------



## odibrom

jaxadam said:


> Oh no, my problem is I could just never figure out which ones I want!



... hence my suggestion on those bock connectors, you solder those pins to the circuit and then just plug in the pickups' leads. Dive bomb the trem, block it with a 9v battery and you have yourself a complete pickup swap in 10 minutes or so... I've been using these (or similar) connectors for more than 10 years without any problem whatsoever. Since they have no electrical components besides metal to metal contacts, it's completely true bypass. Some brands are starting to use these for their products like Seymour Duncan volume pots and similar stuff...


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> ... hence my suggestion on those bock connectors, you solder those pins to the circuit and then just plug in the pickups' leads. Dive bomb the trem, block it with a 9v battery and you have yourself a complete pickup swap in 10 minutes or so... I've been using these (or similar) connectors for more than 10 years without any problem whatsoever. Since they have no electrical components besides metal to metal contacts, it's completely true bypass. Some brands are starting to use these for their products like Seymour Duncan volume pots and similar stuff...



That's actually a good suggestion, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## ibenhad

My '91 UV7.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

testing my new phone's camera


----------



## soul_lip_mike

odibrom said:


> ... hence my suggestion on those bock connectors, you solder those pins to the circuit and then just plug in the pickups' leads. Dive bomb the trem, block it with a 9v battery and you have yourself a complete pickup swap in 10 minutes or so... I've been using these (or similar) connectors for more than 10 years without any problem whatsoever. Since they have no electrical components besides metal to metal contacts, it's completely true bypass. Some brands are starting to use these for their products like Seymour Duncan volume pots and similar stuff...



Are those generic connectors or meant for guitars specifically?


----------



## odibrom

soul_lip_mike said:


> Are those generic connectors or meant for guitars specifically?



Completely generic, built for PCB use, at least those I buy. Again, there are lots of different sizes and shapes, I like these with pins in one end and in the smallest size available.


----------



## Choop

Finished my project guitar recently--it's a Schecter C7 Hellraiser. Pretty wicked, and it's the first 7 that I've had functioning in several years. The job is definitely amateur looking in several spots, but I intend for it to just be a beater/player. I stained it with a black and then a blue stain, then sanded a lot of it away and used a satin clear over everything. I also contoured the neck heel, so upper fret access isn't hindered at all! EMG 81-7/60-7 pickups. \m/


----------



## Xykhron

Some shots of part of my collection.
Skervesen:


Mayones:


----------



## Spicypickles

That skervie second from the left is awesome


----------



## thebeesknees22

Wooooooow! Holy moly! That's a sick collection


----------



## odibrom

I'm slowly growing my own collection, but it is far from being even near what some of you have. Lets just say that I have 4 main guitars and 4 secondary ones. Some of the secondary ones are played about once or twice a year if that much and the main ones sometimes are left unplayed for more than a month or so. I'm having guitars to which I don't change strings for more than a year for sure.

So, the questions here are: how often do you guys who have that kind of collections play said elements and how often do you change their strings? Honest question here, please don't troll me...


----------



## thebeesknees22

I change mine about 2-4 times a year. (that will probably make some people gasp at the 2 lol) 

I have 10 guitars and 3 basses (#11 guitar should get here on the 11th unless shipping is delayed)

I actually play all of mine though pretty regularly. I just have them in sets for different tunings. Changing strings are expensive as heck if you do it all the time. So I try to make them last as long as possible. 

Bass strings...I almost never change. $35-$40 a pop for a package in Canada means those suckers are lasting till they fall off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some pics of the pointy 7s


----------



## shupe13




----------



## shupe13




----------



## nikt

Old pack of LACSs


----------



## odibrom

nikt said:


> Old pack of LACSs
> View attachment 89264



You can't just give us the headstocks. WE WANT COMPLETE PHOTOS OF SAID GUITARS, SPECIALLY THE 14 STRINGS ONE...


----------



## mbardu

odibrom said:


> You can't just give us the headstocks. WE WANT COMPLETE PHOTOS OF SAID GUITARS, SPECIALLY THE 14 STRINGS ONE...



Should we go ahead and reserve the _fourteenstrings.org_ domain name for a future discussion forum?
Also, one of those strings has way too many turns around the tuner...it's making me uncomfortable


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Xykhron said:


> Some shots of part of my collection.
> Skervesen:
> View attachment 88770
> 
> Mayones:
> View attachment 88771



How?!


----------



## chipchappy

shot a pic of the two Jackson USAs. New sets of BKPs coming for them soon


----------



## shupe13




----------



## bastardbullet

2021 arsenal;


----------



## Maurobrazil

nikt said:


> Old pack of LACSs
> View attachment 89264



This 14 string


----------



## Daddiikong

Choop said:


> Finished my project guitar recently--it's a Schecter C7 Hellraiser. Pretty wicked, and it's the first 7 that I've had functioning in several years. The job is definitely amateur looking in several spots, but I intend for it to just be a beater/player. I stained it with a black and then a blue stain, then sanded a lot of it away and used a satin clear over everything. I also contoured the neck heel, so upper fret access isn't hindered at all! EMG 81-7/60-7 pickups. \m/
> 
> View attachment 88717
> 
> 
> View attachment 88718
> View attachment 88719
> View attachment 88720



That is nice! Well done!


----------



## Apex1rg7x




----------



## tarzegetakizerd

Apex1rg7x said:


>



I'd sell my car to have those


----------



## Xykhron

And here are the last pictures of my collection, along with already posted ones (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-sevens.20068/page-230#post-5226323)

Single-brands: Solar, Strandberg, Ibanez, Ran & Vik:



Aristides:



Erni Ball Music Man:



Ormsby (customs):



Rusti:


----------



## NoodleFace

Not sure what your job is, but where do I send my resume


----------



## Shawn

Impressive array of sevens, Xykhron!


----------



## Xykhron

Thanks, mates


----------



## shupe13

Xykhron said:


> And here are the last pictures of my collection, along with already posted ones (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-sevens.20068/page-230#post-5226323)
> 
> Single-brands: Solar, Strandberg, Ibanez, Ran & Vik:
> View attachment 89777
> 
> 
> Aristides:
> View attachment 89778
> 
> 
> Erni Ball Music Man:
> View attachment 89779
> 
> 
> Ormsby (customs):
> View attachment 89780
> 
> 
> Rusti:
> View attachment 89781


Dayumm. Nice!


----------



## Decimater1

Tacky or nah?
Burnt Chrome BKP Aftermaths
Got other Burnt Chrome knobs and Floyd screws from some dude in China.

7 string Agile Interceptor

Will post better pics soon...when I clean her up. lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Decimater1 said:


> View attachment 89813
> View attachment 89815


It's cool, but I think the concept would work much better with a different guitar finish tbh. Say a matte white or trans black finished body to give a ton of contrast and really let the rainbow theme pop through.


----------



## Decimater1

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's cool, but I think the concept would work much better with a different guitar finish tbh. Say a matte white or trans black finished body to give a ton of contrast and really let the rainbow theme pop through.




Agreed! this is me trying NOT to buy another guitar..... yet


----------



## mbardu

Xykhron said:


> And here are the last pictures of my collection, along with already posted ones (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-sevens.20068/page-230#post-5226323)
> 
> Single-brands: Solar, Strandberg, Ibanez, Ran & Vik:
> View attachment 89777
> 
> 
> Aristides:
> View attachment 89778
> 
> 
> Erni Ball Music Man:
> View attachment 89779
> 
> 
> Ormsby (customs):
> View attachment 89780
> 
> 
> Rusti:
> View attachment 89781



Since you have a huge variety of high end to compare with...how is the Solar?
Not in fancy materials or finish necessarily, but basic finish and playability?


----------



## Xykhron

mbardu said:


> Since you have a huge variety of high end to compare with...how is the Solar?
> Not in fancy materials or finish necessarily, but basic finish and playability?


I'm very happy with the Solar. I think this is the only one guitar I own that still has factory setup. 
Playability is good, fretwork is better than other guitars I own (and/or owned). Fret ends are well cut without any sharpness. Action is low (1.5 mm en low string) and has no dead spots. What is strange for me is the tension of factory strings, which is 9 (or 10) to 62 and with 26.5" scale it seems to have less tension than other guitars I own with shorter scale and thinner strings.

The only bad point about this guitar is the weight, 4150 grams. I know it has Evertune and is neck through, with maple and mahogany, but 300-400 grams less would be great.

And I agree that it maybe has not premium woods and the top is a veneer, but I'm very pleased with it.

In case you are interested, I made a "in-depth" review of it on my YT channel. Here's the link to english language version (there is also another one in spanish):


----------



## mbardu

Xykhron said:


> I'm very happy with the Solar. I think this is the only one guitar I own that still has factory setup.
> Playability is good, fretwork is better than other guitars I own (and/or owned). Fret ends are well cut without any sharpness. Action is low (1.5 mm en low string) and has no dead spots. What is strange for me is the tension of factory strings, which is 9 (or 10) to 62 and with 26.5" scale it seems to have less tension than other guitars I own with shorter scale and thinner strings.
> 
> The only bad point about this guitar is the weight, 4150 grams. I know it has Evertune and is neck through, with maple and mahogany, but 300-400 grams less would be great.
> 
> And I agree that it maybe has not premium woods and the top is a veneer, but I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> In case you are interested, I made a "in-depth" review of it on my YT channel. Here's the link to english language version (there is also another one in spanish):




Really appreciate the thorough answer. Thanks!


----------



## Xykhron

You got it mbardu.


----------



## nikt

New riff monster added to my collection


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Posted this in my other thread. Got new pickups put into this Jackson custom.


----------



## Matt08642




----------



## DCM_Allan

My DINO combo, DCM100 + LACS RGDR7


----------



## zodiactone

https://imgur.com/a/kpwAjxL


----------



## Versingetorix

My studio practice gear.


----------



## jojkett

Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)


----------



## jaxadam

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979



That is killer dude!


----------



## jojkett

jaxadam said:


> That is killer dude!


Thx man! It was the closest I could get to a UV77MC - not only are they insanely expensive now, but it feels like all of them have wound up with collectors not letting them go...


----------



## odibrom

jojkett said:


> Thx man! It was the closest I could get to a UV77MC - not only are they insanely expensive now, but it feels like all of them have wound up with collectors not letting them go...



Way back in 1995 I had the opportunity to get one of those with discount at a closing shop (last day opened), but I bought an S540 instead. If only I knew then what I know now... I don't regret having bought the S540, only not having bought the UV77MC as well... but their price tag was also higher than I could afford...


----------



## narad

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979



That's awesome. I like how you kept a good amount of pink in there, unlike most of the factory ones.


----------



## jojkett

odibrom said:


> Way back in 1995 I had the opportunity to get one of those with discount at a closing shop (last day opened), but I bought an S540 instead. If only I knew then what I know now... I don't regret having bought the S540, only not having bought the UV77MC as well... but their price tag was also higher than I could afford...



Oh man, it’s a classic situation really, there are many guitars I’ve missed that I’d like to have today. But as you say, back then when I had the chance I couldn’t afford it anyway... There was a period during the late 90’s (post grunge and beginning of nu metal) when many of these iconic ibanezes could be bought for little to nothing because there was no interest 



narad said:


> That's awesome. I like how you kept a good amount of pink in there, unlike most of the factory ones.



Thx man!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979



That swirl is amazing!


----------



## Anquished

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979



Nice swirl, rich is a legend. He did one of my mates guitars and that came out amazing too!


----------



## Leviathus

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979



My favorite part of this pic is the fretboard grime on the SK 30th.


----------



## jojkett

Leviathus said:


> My favorite part of this pic is the fretboard grime on the SK 30th.


Hah yeah.. really need to get that cleaned


----------



## Leviathus

jojkett said:


> Hah yeah.. really need to get that cleaned


Nah, it enhances the tone....


----------



## John

Here's my old Jackson 7 string Soloist, my first baritone scale guitar:


----------



## Shawn

Taken today...


----------



## Allexi

Here is mine


----------



## Allexi

Shawn said:


> Taken today...
> View attachment 90471


UV7 BK? Something like 91/92?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Allexi said:


> UV7 BK? Something like 91/92?



Could even be a 93' if the pickups are original.


----------



## narad

Allexi said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 90475
> 
> 
> View attachment 90476



Is that from the Axe Palace run?


----------



## Allexi

narad said:


> Is that from the Axe Palace run?


Yes it is


----------



## narad

Allexi said:


> Yes it is



Wow, those turned out fantastic! Gotta keep it in mind next time they announce something.


----------



## Allexi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Could even be a 93' if the pickups are original.


Ehh..I was young and stupid to sell mine, an UV7 BK 91’...


----------



## Allexi

narad said:


> Wow, those turned out fantastic! Gotta keep it in mind next time they announce something.


It was quite an impulsive purchase. I had no idea how it will look like. And more worried about the sound. But in the end of the day it is an amazing guitar. Perfect craftsmanship and cool color. And yeah, swapped bridge pickup for a DiMarzio Titan. Now it is perfect.


----------



## Allexi

Few more shots


----------



## ThePIGI King

Allexi said:


> Few more shots
> 
> View attachment 90480
> View attachment 90481
> View attachment 90482


I saw one of those with gold hardware and white pups...man does that colour with the maple look good!

As for the 7BK's, mine's a killer axe for sure. Only had a few days to play with it before I had to put it in storage, and I was still tweaking setup the way I like her, but it's a great guitar. Still think I prefer my 777P to it for the higher register. Crazy how much the UVs varry from year to year in feel.


----------



## Shawn

Allexi said:


> UV7 BK? Something like 91/92?


Yep....1991. I have a 1991 UV7PWH too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My Jackson WR7.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Reunited and it feels so goooood. Finally got all my guitars back in one place! Sorry for garbage phone quality.


----------



## slan

Guest appearance from my dog:


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Xykhron said:


> And here are the last pictures of my collection, along with already posted ones (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/random-pics-of-your-sevens.20068/page-230#post-5226323)
> 
> Single-brands: Solar, Strandberg, Ibanez, Ran & Vik:
> View attachment 89777
> 
> 
> Aristides:
> View attachment 89778
> 
> 
> Erni Ball Music Man:
> View attachment 89779
> 
> 
> Ormsby (customs):
> View attachment 89780
> 
> 
> Rusti:
> View attachment 89781



Way cool!
Are those Black Hawks on the Ibanez and the Ran?


----------



## Xykhron

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Way cool!
> Are those Black Hawks on the Ibanez and the Ran?



Yes, they are


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Xykhron said:


> Yes, they are


I have a set here...


----------



## Xykhron

That's a cool Jaden Rose and with the Black Hawks looks fantastic


----------



## Shawn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Could even be a 93' if the pickups are original.


It’s a ‘91. Acquired it from Rich at Ibanez Rules 15 years ago.


----------



## AlejandroGomez

Hello everybody. I have some 7string guitars. My Gary Kramer Turbulence... This plays like butter.


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## H I G H W I N D

AlejandroGomez said:


> Hello everybody. I have some 7string guitars. My Gary Kramer Turbulence... This plays like butter.



Interesting.... So how is the fret access near the end?


----------



## SCJR

2017 Korean Prog 7. Got lucky with a nice top. They're super hit or miss, especially the farther back you go.


----------



## shupe13




----------



## shupe13

jojkett said:


> Ibanez UV77MC tribute project, neck from Perle guitars and swirl by Richard Fay (rest is factory spec lo-pro edge, dimarzio blaze etc.)
> 
> View attachment 89979


That's killer.

I love it!


----------



## Shawn

Taken today~


----------



## SCJR

Shawn said:


> Taken today~
> 
> View attachment 92536



Gorgeous, love the S series.


----------



## buck fever

Shawn said:


> Taken today~
> 
> View attachment 92536


A guy in a local band back in 1999 had one of these. I thought it was the absolute coolest thing I had ever seen. Still kinda want to get one for the nostalgia.

It’s a beaut, friend!


----------



## Shawn

buck fever said:


> A guy in a local band back in 1999 had one of these. I thought it was the absolute coolest thing I had ever seen. Still kinda want to get one for the nostalgia.
> 
> It’s a beaut, friend!


Thanks!


----------



## Noodler




----------



## Uncle Johnson




----------



## cerebralhybridization

Shawn said:


> Taken today~
> 
> View attachment 92536


This thing is gorgeous. Love the color and the top!


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Here’s the newest addition to the gang.
2020 EBMM JP-15 7

Dat neck flame tho.


----------



## Patrick Dunn

Hello, I just picked up an LTD Stephen Carpenter sc-607b Telecaster last week. I am not a fan of the green color these guitars come in so I searched high and low for the black one (wasn't easy to find).

I immediately started modifying it and here's where I'm at currently.

- Gold locking tuners/washers
- Gold Bare Knuckle pickup
- Gold control plate
- Speed knobs
- Carbon fiber pickguard (custom made)
- Carbon fiber truss rod plate (custom made)


----------



## cardinal

Don't know why I bought this




Schecter Sunset 7 of some sort. Needs a little TLC, but it built super well.


----------



## VibTDog

Just got this...


----------



## shupe13

My newest love.


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's my DC747


----------



## Themistocles

cardinal said:


> Don't know why I bought this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Sunset 7 of some sort. Needs a little TLC, but it built super well.



Because production 7's in natural finish are few and far between, especially with a light stain rather than something dark. Its cool, its natural


----------



## josh1

Themistocles said:


> Because production 7's in natural finish are few and far between, especially with a light stain rather than something dark. Its cool, its natural


So true. It's a seven string but it doesn't look like one at all. Very cool.


----------



## kreepyteach

Themistocles said:


> Because production 7's in natural finish are few and far between, especially with a light stain rather than something dark. Its cool, its natural




This is why those Schecter SLS's are so nice. Got that plain soft finished back. Makes me think of a hippy sandwich.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## buck fever

Leviathus said:


>


What model is this? Gorgeous!


----------



## Leviathus

buck fever said:


> What model is this? Gorgeous!


It's an RG1527.


----------



## Joan Maal

My Korean OS7 ... This one is very well made


----------



## buck fever

Leviathus said:


> It's an RG1527.


That’s what I thought but it looked like a special finish. Nice!


----------



## Boofchuck

Some more RG1527 love.


----------



## odibrom

Those with the smaller dot markers are nicer!...


----------



## Randy

Joan Maal said:


> My Korean OS7 ... This one is very well made



"The Koreans Make Good Stuff" I think that's what Vince says in the Shamwow commercial anyway.


----------



## josh1

Picked this up today. Gave it quick wipe down and took some pics with my phone.


----------



## xenophobe

I only have one 7, but I've been wanting an Ormsby for a while... made at the same WMI factory, so I know quality will be more than acceptable. I guess these 7 string Rizzo Stealths are kinda uncommon now.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## CanserDYI

Interesting bevel on the model above me. What's the make and model? Looks like an Ibanez but never seen a bevel like that on an Ibanez.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Interesting bevel on the model above me. What's the make and model? Looks like an Ibanez but never seen a bevel like that on an Ibanez.



Ibanez RG1027... Premium line, more info here: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG1027PBF 

Its arm bevel is as any other RG, although this one cuts the top wood / veneer, hence that strange effect of a different kind of bevel.


----------



## Metropolis

CanserDYI said:


> Interesting bevel on the model above me. What's the make and model? Looks like an Ibanez but never seen a bevel like that on an Ibanez.



Ibanez RG1027 Premium in cerulean blue burst finish. Technically I don't know how 7mm poplar burl top behaves when it's glued on actual body wood, but it has probably something to do with it. And there's a seam between two pieces of wood.


----------



## TrevorT

Here's my modded GRG7221. Just added the pickguard last weekend and I'm really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Leviathus

Shawn said:


> View attachment 94335



Man, Ibanez shoulda just reissued this one and the green dot as prestige sigs instead of the premium reboots they did some years back. Just make it a permanent staple. I would surely have bought one or the other by now.


----------



## shupe13

Shawn said:


> View attachment 94335


Love that guitar!


----------



## VibTDog

New guitar day!! Thanks to Justin from The Zenith Passage for this Jackson SLATXD 3-7 Soloist. I'm going to record my band "I'm Not Dead Yet"s new upcoming songs with this particular guitar. Here is also my Halo custom VG7, Jackson JS32-7 and a no name bass lol


----------



## odibrom

That purple V is nice, but the headstock could be different..


----------



## Jesse7620

Shawn said:


> So I took some random pics of few of my sevens tonight.  Enjoy~
> 
> A shot of the BK from the top looking down, I was gettin' down at practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my trio for the night, I use the 7620 for drop A stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up, trio of 7s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, some pics I took, just wanted to share. Feel free to post up some random pics of your sevens.


Nice collection my friend


----------



## Count_Chocola

Jesse7620 said:


> Nice collection my friend


dawg this is ancient lol


----------



## BabUShka

This bby got some playtime today.


----------



## Themistocles

View media item 4055 found a nice playing blemished Jackson JS22Q-7 as an upgrade project


----------



## Noodler

Themistocles said:


> View media item 4055 found a nice playing blemished Jackson JS22Q-7 as an upgrade project


I played one like that in a local music store and for the price, I was really happily surprised! They feel good and sound half decent.


----------



## Themistocles

Noodler said:


> I played one like that in a local music store and for the price, I was really happily surprised! They feel good and sound half decent.


yeah, the JS22Q- 7 has the ht7 bridge so that doesnt need upgrading but the pickups must go... in fact the output jack was a little loose when I got home so I tightened it but the output is about half of my other guitars so that jack likely needs some adjustment most of the electronics are gonna be swapped and I think Ill drop a Duncan Custom sh-5 in the bridge and I think my Carvin's old C26 bridge from my dc747 is gonna go in the neck position (good pickup just not enough for the bridge... Ill add coiltaps too). Im sure the quilted "maple top" is just a paper thin veneer but impressed with the feel of this one.


----------



## mbardu

Themistocles said:


> yeah, the JS22Q- 7 has the ht7 bridge so that doesnt need upgrading but the pickups must go... in fact the output jack was a little loose when I got home so I tightened it but the output is about half of my other guitars so that jack likely needs some adjustment most of the electronics are gonna be swapped and I think Ill drop a Duncan Custom sh-5 in the bridge and I think my Carvin's old C26 bridge from my dc747 is gonna go in the neck position (good pickup just not enough for the bridge... Ill add coiltaps too). Im sure the *quilted "maple top" is just a paper thin veneer *but impressed with the feel of this one.



Curious about how the C26 does in the neck of that guitar.
As for the looks, a lot of USA Soloists over the years have had paper-thin veneers, and there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Themistocles

mbardu said:


> Curious about how the C26 does in the neck of that guitar.
> As for the looks, a lot of USA Soloists over the years have had paper-thin veneers, and there's nothing wrong with that


yeah its actually a pretty good pickup with great cleans and nice coil tapped sound but it lacked something as a bridge when distorted. Basically a PAF ballpark tone... so I suspect its gonna be worth the try in the neck and should be good with the SH-5.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Just waiting for parts.


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Furtive Glance

My oldest JP7. 2003!


----------



## Noodler

Furtive Glance said:


> View attachment 95936
> My oldest JP7. 2003!


Is that a pair of BareKuckle Painkillers in that? Looks just like my pups.


----------



## BabUShka

Looks like D Activators. Nice gitar, I have the 6 string version. Would love to try a JP7 some day.


----------



## Furtive Glance

They're the OG DiMarzio pickups.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Actually, fuck it, here's the whole rack (just got one of these so I can have them all accessible):


----------



## Randy

Dat Dargie Delight Doe


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Furtive Glance said:


> Actually, fuck it, here's the whole rack (just got one of these so I can have them all accessible):
> View attachment 95952


Looks like Stephen Rutishauser's (Chelsea Grin) rack!


----------



## Gain_Junkie93




----------



## cerebralhybridization

Allexi said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 90475
> 
> 
> View attachment 90476



Holy smokes. That looks saucy.


----------



## Scordare

I picked up this 2006 Schecter 007 Elite about a month ago..MIK, great condition. Being a RG565 fan, I’m a sucker for H-S guitars and have always wanted one of these. ..And I think this is the only ever production 7 H-S?? After some new strings, and set up in A std it just destroys!


----------



## Anquished

Scordare said:


> I picked up this 2006 Schecter 007 Elite about a month ago..MIK, great condition. Being a RG565 fan, I’m a sucker for H-S guitars and have always wanted one of these. ..And I think this is the only ever production 7 H-S?? After some new strings, and set up in A std it just destroys!



Oh man that is killer!


----------



## dr_game0ver

Scordare said:


> ..And I think this is the only ever production 7 H-S??



Until Ola came in.


----------



## Scordare

dr_game0ver said:


> Until Ola came in.


Did Solar make one?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Yep.
https://www.thomann.de/fr/solar_guitars_ab_1.7s_antique_silver_matte.htm


----------



## cardinal

dr_game0ver said:


> Until Ola came in.



And the Apex guitars.


----------



## CanserDYI

BabUShka said:


> This bby got some playtime today.


Tell me friend, what do you think of that MADAMP kit? Was thinking about building one...


----------



## Scordare

cardinal said:


> And the Apex guitars.



Doh! How did I forget those? The Schecter seems to have been the first, which is probably why I remember it the most. It’s a great guitar and one of the few..


----------



## Riff the Road Dog

So I'm kind of new here but thought I'd post a shot of my covid project build. I'm kind of a weird mix of old school and more progressive ideas when it comes to guitar, both playing and building. I've been making my own since the '90s, never for sale, just to get the satisfaction of building to my own specs pretty much from scratch. Been playing 7's for only a few years and really wanted to make one in my own style.

Maple top on 1 piece basswood, AA grade curly maple neck, padauk fboard (my fave choice) and headstock overlay. Recess routed for and floated the fairly new Gotoh NS510 vibrato. My pickup selection won't be the most popular here, I'm guessing, DiMarzio Blaze. I always liked the tone on DT Awake, although this combination of woods and hardware lends to something a little different. Not many nods to the current trends, no luminlay, no SS frets. Two volumes w/push pull series/parallel, no tone pots. Nitro finish. 





Cheers,
Geoff (Riff)


----------



## odibrom

Riff the Road Dog said:


> So I'm kind of new here but thought I'd post a shot of my covid project build. I'm kind of a weird mix of old school and more progressive ideas when it comes to guitar, both playing and building. I've been making my own since the '90s, never for sale, just to get the satisfaction of building to my own specs pretty much from scratch. Been playing 7's for only a few years and really wanted to make one in my own style.
> 
> Maple top on 1 piece basswood, AA grade curly maple neck, padauk fboard (my fave choice) and headstock overlay. Recess routed for and floated the fairly new Gotoh NS510 vibrato. My pickup selection won't be the most popular here, I'm guessing, DiMarzio Blaze. I always liked the tone on DT Awake, although this combination of woods and hardware lends to something a little different. Not many nods to the current trends, no luminlay, no SS frets. Two volumes w/push pull series/parallel, no tone pots. Nitro finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Geoff (Riff)



2 things:

1st, welcome to the SevenString web forum, may we serve your needs well.
2nd, we NEED more photos of that guitar... but you already know that, right?


----------



## Riff the Road Dog

1) Hey, my needs are modest. You guys have already provided me with hours of free lurker entertainment.
2) Ah, thought you'd never ask. I have to find time to take some more good quality ones, but I do have some quick and dirty documenting some stages of the build process that I can share shortly. I know I always like to see that process stuff. And I have plenty of other one-off builds you guys might find interesting.

Thanx for the welcome!


----------



## odibrom

@Riff the Road Dog bring them on, let's see those builds' pics!...


----------



## BabUShka

I only have one 7 atm, so here it is.. Again.


----------



## odibrom

BabUShka said:


> I only have one 7 atm, so here it is.. Again.


Again? How dare you?...

...

... not post it more often?...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 97110


ooooooooooof. Always wanted them to make this in a 6


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Jeffrey Bain said:


> ooooooooooof. Always wanted them to make this in a 6



Same!!!! I’ve already wanted a B6 version


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Same!!!! I’ve already wanted a B6 version


They don't make it currently, correct? Closest I found shape was is the Broderick HT6


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Jeffrey Bain said:


> They don't make it currently, correct? Closest I found shape was is the Broderick HT6



No they no longer make them which is a bummer. I was the would bring them back. Love them shape and the specs. It’s a great player and sounds so good


----------



## CanserDYI

This combo is absolute heaven.


----------



## brett8388




----------



## narad

brett8388 said:


> View attachment 97174



Dude, those are like your least interesting 7s


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## RobDobble6S7

D-Nasty said:


>


I can hear this picture


----------



## CovertSovietBear




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gunstock War club I made with my WR7.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gunstock War club I made with my WR7.
> View attachment 97241


Fucking Christ man, that club is fucking terrifying. Reminds me of a much more effective baseball bat with the 9 inch nail through the end fucking yikes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Fucking Christ man, that club is fucking terrifying. Reminds me of a much more effective baseball bat with the 9 inch nail through the end fucking yikes.


Yeah it's a pretty gnarly weapon_. _Historically they were extremely effective weapons, but I haven't tested its effectiveness personally. I was going to buy some ribs today, so maybe I'll record me whacking them with both the blunt and pointy parts of it


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah it's a pretty gnarly weapon_. _Historically they were extremely effective weapons, but I haven't tested its effectiveness personally. I was going to buy some ribs today, so maybe I'll record me whacking them with both the blunt and pointy parts of it


Who used those historically?! Like shit it legit incites a fight or flight response in me just looking at it lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Who used those historically?! Like shit it legit incites a fight or flight response in me just looking at it lol


Mohawk, Iroquois, Algonquin, Cheyenne, Lakota Sioux, Asinniboine, Plains Cree tribes and a bunch of others iirc. It was a common design amongst the eastern woodlands/great lakes/plains tribes.


----------



## narad

CanserDYI said:


> Who used those historically?! Like shit it legit incites a fight or flight response in me just looking at it lol



The things from Bone Tomahawk.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Mohawk, Iroquois, Algonquin, Cheyenne, Lakota Sioux, Asinniboine, Plains Cree tribes and a bunch of others iirc. It was a common design amongst the eastern woodlands/great lakes/plains tribes.


Thats awesome, I genuinely wasn't picturing native American, I was picturing celts or Picts, very cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Thats awesome, I genuinely wasn't picturing native American, I was picturing celts or Picts, very cool.


clubs are pretty much universal weapons, but this particular design is unique to North America. There are some Irish club designs ( a shillelagh is basically a stick with knot or rock attached to it as the head) that are pretty similar to other Native American war clubs.


----------



## NoodleFace

D-Nasty said:


>


That's my dream guitar. Every single one I've seen I've had to stop and stare at for a few minutes.


----------



## Themistocles

CanserDYI said:


> Who used those historically?! Like shit it legit incites a fight or flight response in me just looking at it lol


watch The Last of the Mohicans movie with Daniel Day Lewis to see it in use... pretty devastating and back when it too a bit of time to load a gun that night not fire it was very effective.


----------



## Kellz




----------



## joedreamliner787

The best 7 string I've played. 
I bought a Shure MS7 Satin and loaded it with Fishman fluence pickups. I had get the guitar from Germany because they are hard to find. The guitar is sick and plays amazing.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@joedreamliner787 - sick dude!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

joedreamliner787 said:


> The best 7 string I've played.
> I bought a Shure MS7 Satin and loaded it with Fishman fluence pickups. I had get the guitar from Germany because they are hard to find. The guitar is sick and plays amazing.
> View attachment 97906
> View attachment 97907


Love it. Played one of these years ago and it has been the best 7 I've ever played to date.


----------



## joedreamliner787

thebeesknees22 said:


> @joedreamliner787 - sick dude!


Thanks man. It's a slick guitar.


----------



## joedreamliner787

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Love it. Played one of these years ago and it has been the best 7 I've ever played to date.



I have to agree. It has an 11-16" compound radius. Normally I like 16" all the way through but not on sevens. I had a skervesen swan which was great and a few Mayones 7s. I picked the Suhr up on a whim and couldn't belive how well it plays. Neck I can keep dead straight and action crazy low. It was Plek'd so that does explain why I am able to get incredibly low action with no buzzing or fret outs. It's also very light. Walking around with it for hours during a jam and my back dosent hurt lol. I picked up an ENGL Ironball special edition and a Subr 1x12 cab and I have the say the guitar sounds monstrous!


thebeesknees22 said:


> @joedreamliner787 - sick dude!





AkiraSpectrum said:


> Love it. Played one of these years ago and it has been the best 7 I've ever played to date.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

joedreamliner787 said:


> I have to agree. It has an 11-16" compound radius. Normally I like 16" all the way through but not on sevens. I had a skervesen swan which was great and a few Mayones 7s. I picked the Suhr up on a whim and couldn't belive how well it plays. Neck I can keep dead straight and action crazy low. It was Plek'd so that does explain why I am able to get incredibly low action with no buzzing or fret outs. It's also very light. Walking around with it for hours during a jam and my back dosent hurt lol. I picked up an ENGL Ironball special edition and a Subr 1x12 cab and I have the say the guitar sounds monstrous!



That's awesome!
I actually just heard about that ENGL Ironball SE and it looks and sounds great (at least the demo from Phillip McKnight on Youtube, lol).

Sounds like an awesome combination


----------



## joedreamliner787

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That's awesome!
> I actually just heard about that ENGL Ironball SE and it looks and sounds great (at least the demo from Phillip McKnight on Youtube, lol).
> 
> Sounds like an awesome combination



Thank you for the response. The Ironball SE is amazing up close and personal. The feel of the amp is hard to explain. I can't find any cons to it. I put to through my daw with one of ENGLs preloaded IR and it sounded awesome right out of the box. The power watt selection range is perfect. At full power it is loud surprisingly but at 1 watt you can play at home and still get that creamy tube breakup. The effects are just right. I'm a minimalist when it comes to it. I just need a noise gate, delay and reverb which is has. The amp has an ungodly amount of gain as well. If you get an opportunity to play one definitely do, you won't be disappointed!


AkiraSpectrum said:


> That's awesome!
> I actually just heard about that ENGL Ironball SE and it looks and sounds great (at least the demo from Phillip McKnight on Youtube, lol).
> 
> Sounds like an awesome combination


----------



## VibTDog

new guitar! Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid C-7. I switched out the EMG's with Blackouts. That's how I roll, Bubba.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

VibTDog said:


> new guitar! Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid C-7. I switched out the EMG's with Blackouts. That's how I roll, Bubba.
> View attachment 98228


That top looks crazy good


----------



## mrdm53

Weekend cleaning session. Floyd Rose equipped guitar can be pain to setup, but once done well, it plays beautiful.

I think i had enough Floyd for now


----------



## RobDobble6S7

mrdm53 said:


> Weekend cleaning session. Floyd Rose equipped guitar can be pain to setup, but once done well, it plays beautiful.
> 
> I think i had enough Floyd for now
> View attachment 98759


SUPER interested in that rgd 8 string...


----------



## mrdm53

RobDobble6S7 said:


> SUPER interested in that rgd 8 string...



Not Ibanez made of course, i just want the shape so i contacted a luthier to made one

Specs for nerds:
2 pcs Ash body antique ash treatment (inspired by Hapas Guitars)
Ebony fretboard 
27" scale length 
Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow set 
Hipshot locking tuner 
Aldridge Empire duralumin plate + brass saddle bridge 
Custom made fret wrap


----------



## Themistocles

mrdm53 said:


> Not Ibanez made of course, i just want the shape so i contacted a luthier to made one
> 
> Specs for nerds:
> 2 pcs Ash body antique ash treatment (inspired by Hapas Guitars)
> Ebony fretboard
> 27" scale length
> Fishman Fluence Keith Merrow set
> Hipshot locking tuner
> Aldridge Empire duralumin plate + brass saddle bridge
> Custom made fret wrap


its a stunner


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## Matt08642

Back from the dead, my 98 RG7620!




Excited to get this back after the trem claw screws ripped themselves out about 2 or 3 years ago. Sat in a closet in it's case since then, finally got the holes doweled and re-drilled, took me about 20 minutes to fall back in love playing it 

My 2015 RG752FX is great to play, but the necks on these 90s models are something else.

I was planning on swapping the DiMarzio "New 7" pickups that came with this to Blazes like my 752, but honestly I have no issues with the New 7s so they'll be staying in.


----------



## xzacx

Matt08642 said:


> Back from the dead, my 98 RG7620!
> 
> View attachment 99394
> 
> 
> Excited to get this back after the trem claw screws ripped themselves out about 2 or 3 years ago. Sat in a closet in it's case since then, finally got the holes doweled and re-drilled, took me about 20 minutes to fall back in love playing it
> 
> My 2015 RG752FX is great to play, but the necks on these 90s models are something else.
> 
> I was planning on swapping the DiMarzio "New 7" pickups that came with this to Blazes like my 752, but honestly I have no issues with the New 7s so they'll be staying in.



7620s with one-piece necks and stock pickups are the best 7620s


----------



## maliciousteve

xzacx said:


> 7620s with one-piece necks and stock pickups are the best 7620s



I'm GASing for one madly. I had a blue 7620 with Duncan Blackouts and a brass block fitted. It sounded amazing. I don't remember why I sold it but I'm certain I was stupid for doing so.


----------



## xzacx

maliciousteve said:


> I'm GASing for one madly. I had a blue 7620 with Duncan Blackouts and a brass block fitted. It sounded amazing. I don't remember why I sold it but I'm certain I was stupid for doing so.



They were so accessible at one point it didn't seem like a terrible idea to trade or sell on a whim to put towards something else. But as time has gone on, prices have gone up and they've gotten more abused. When I think about it now, I could never replace my current one with anything remotely as good for the $350 I paid for it, so I'll likely never let this one go.


----------



## Matt08642

xzacx said:


> 7620s with one-piece necks and stock pickups are the best 7620s



Honestly after A/Bing with my 752, I'm hard pressed trying to hear a difference between the Blazes and the New 7s. Hear for yourself:

https://soundcloud.com/matt08642/se...zCyIYh6JH?si=999e52ae6f744d95beaae9e9252dbb99

Granted this is a 5 second quick riff, but any sound differences could probably be chalked up to setup differences and not playing to any drums or click (Same 10-59 strings, but the 752 is normally in standard and only tuned down for this quick clip)


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> Honestly after A/Bing with my 752, I'm hard pressed trying to hear a difference between the Blazes and the New 7s. Hear for yourself:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/matt08642/se...zCyIYh6JH?si=999e52ae6f744d95beaae9e9252dbb99
> 
> Granted this is a 5 second quick riff, but any sound differences could probably be chalked up to setup differences and not playing to any drums or click (Same 10-59 strings, but the 752 is normally in standard and only tuned down for this quick clip)


I once recorded the Blaze Custom and the D-Sonic with 2 equal guitars, strings and setup. I swear I could feel differences when playing, but couldn't mirror them in the recordings. Too much gain blurs the differences too fast. Play at low to mid gain settings to feel them...


----------



## failsafe




----------



## alvaro89

Here is my beloved Universe. Someone painted Purple finish over the Loch Ness green.. after some sanding, this is the result:


----------



## RobDobble6S7

alvaro89 said:


> Here is my beloved Universe. Someone painted Purple finish over the Loch Ness green.. after some sanding, this is the result:


Looks a little like a green Rorschach test.


----------



## alvaro89

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Looks a little like a green Rorschach test.



Indeed. Back is even worse ! 





Lucky the original paint was beneath.


----------



## xzacx

alvaro89 said:


> Indeed. Back is even worse !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky the original paint was beneath.



Do you have any before pics?


----------



## CanserDYI

As if you all havent seen enough of this....



EDIT: Anyone else see the fingers with nails NOT ANYTHING PHALLIC in the quilts to the left?


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> As if you all havent seen enough of this....



Image/link doesn't work... 

EDIT: now it does... what magic have you done @CanserDYI ???


----------



## CanserDYI

odibrom said:


> Image/link doesn't work...
> 
> EDIT: now it does... what magic have you done @CanserDYI ???


First time I just copied and pasted the pic in the post which worked on my end, apparently not yours. After i edited, I just went to the "upload file" button and it worked that way.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> First time I just copied and pasted the pic in the post which worked on my end, apparently not yours. After i edited, I just went to the "upload file" button and it worked that way.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL... you know you didn't need to justify that, right?... I like your avatar pic better...


----------



## nickgray

CanserDYI said:


> NOT ANYTHING PHALLIC in the quilts to the left?



I saw a nice quilt pattern. Then I read your comment. Now I see dicks.


----------



## chipchappy

Just got this Skervesen in. Nabbed some shots, one with my Jackson B7 as well


----------



## CovertSovietBear

chipchappy said:


> Just got this Skervesen in. Nabbed some shots, one with my Jackson B7 as well


Aesthetic AF


----------



## Giest

E-II Horizon


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Giest said:


> E-II Horizon


Love the finishes on these ones. Wish they had a baritone version though...


----------



## Giest

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Love the finishes on these ones. Wish they had a baritone version though...



Thanks! Yea the finish isn't too bad at all, it's a bit understated which isn't a drawback in my own opinion. I had to hit it with a lot of light to get the detail in this picture and it has a few goofs at the veneer edges, but nothing serious. I do think that compared to the ESP advertisement photos with the 4A top and perfectly blended black edges it's a bit criminal that ESP promotes such an inaccurate conception of the design. It was going to be this finish or the fingerprint magnet black when I was looking for one, so I can't complain about having a choice at least. I saw this example in detail before buying it so I knew what I was getting, but I imagine a few people have been left with hanging expectations from the promotional media. It has a fantastic sound, gobs of low end for a OFR guitar which I really dig. I can't really complain all things considered.

I think the baritone E-II Horizon 7 comes with a fixed bridge and it's sparkly pink for 2021. Not my cup of beer either, but still a bad butt fiddle.


----------



## NoodleFace

My Aries just chilling


----------



## CanserDYI

NoodleFace said:


> My Aries just chilling
> View attachment 100342


Ooof big want here


----------



## alvaro89

xzacx said:


> Do you have any before pics?



It was painted in deep dark purple.. I had to replace the bridge saddles as well and buy some original knobs. Now has come to life again


----------



## RobDobble6S7

NoodleFace said:


> My Aries just chilling
> View attachment 100342


Hey! Stop posting my GAS.


----------



## cardinal

Feel like this was up on Reverb forever and you assholes wouldn't buy it and now look what happened





I need you people to help me out by buying this type of thing first please.


----------



## cardinal

Digging through some of the 7s I still have. Been a love/hate relationship with this one, but getting over the frustration with the build and paint, it's actually a great guitar


----------



## xzacx

cardinal said:


> Digging through some of the 7s I still have. Been a love/hate relationship with this one, but getting over the frustration with the build and paint, it's actually a great guitar



What's the story on this? That thing looks amazing.


----------



## cardinal

xzacx said:


> What's the story on this? That thing looks amazing.



Ugh. Its Musikraft parts. They did an amazing job on the neck.

But it didn't fit the body and they drilled the Floyd post practically in the bridge pickup route.

I didn't notice that and it was sent directly to Mark Jenny for finishing with the standard two-tone Fender burst. But center yellow was done completely opaque and the black burst around the edges was uneven (thin at parts and too thick at parts).

I realized it was a mess and sent it to the great Brian Howard to put together, which thankfully he sorted. Turns out the bridge posts were on the wrong spot anyway and needed to be plugged and redrilled and the neck pocket redone.

I wish I'd asked him to refinish it but didn't. At some point later, I rage-finished it in this sorta black with spray paint and threw it into a closet for a long time out.

I should probably refinish it properly. I'm nervous to send it out for finishing because I don't know who to trust to actually get it back with a job well done. I think Brian would do refinish work as part of a larger project but I think he doesn't generally like to do it.


----------



## xzacx

cardinal said:


> Ugh. Its Musikraft parts. They did an amazing job on the neck.
> 
> But it didn't fit the body and they drilled the Floyd post practically in the bridge pickup route.
> 
> I didn't notice that and it was sent directly to Mark Jenny for finishing with the standard two-tone Fender burst. But center yellow was done completely opaque and the black burst around the edges was uneven (thin at parts and too thick at parts).
> 
> I realized it was a mess and sent it to the great Brian Howard to put together, which thankfully he sorted. Turns out the bridge posts were on the wrong spot anyway and needed to be plugged and redrilled and the neck pocket redone.
> 
> I wish I'd asked him to refinish it but didn't. At some point later, I rage-finished it in this sorta black with spray paint and threw it into a closet for a long time out.
> 
> I should probably refinish it properly. I'm nervous to send it out for finishing because I don't know who to trust to actually get it back with a job well done. I think Brian would do refinish work as part of a larger project but I think he doesn't generally like to do it.



That definitely sounds frustrating, but at the end of the day it's traditional 7-string Strat with a Floyd, so it has a lot going for it too hahah. Love that it has a blank board too. I can kind of tell that it has a spray paint finish, but it looks kinda cool to me. I'm not a big artificial relicing fan, but I bet it'd look super cool with some of the burst showing through.


----------



## cardinal

xzacx said:


> That definitely sounds frustrating, but at the end of the day it's traditional 7-string Strat with a Floyd, so it has a lot going for it too hahah. Love that it has a blank board too. I can kind of tell that it has a spray paint finish, but it looks kinda cool to me. I'm not a big artificial relicing fan, but I bet it'd look super cool with some of the burst showing through.



Yeah, it should get some love. In my frustration I also pulled its pickups for another project and put in some random generic stuff, so now it both looks rough and sounds rough, which isn't fair to it. 

Off to spend some more money on pickups...


----------



## Solinvictus0

My new Agile epic 727 baritone. Great guitar. Definitely recommended Agile to those on a budget!


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> Digging through some of the 7s I still have. Been a love/hate relationship with this one, but getting over the frustration with the build and paint, it's actually a great guitar



This photo looks like time well spent... and good life decisions...


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## CanserDYI

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 101312


Wowza. Is it just me or did it get hot in here? This is going pretty fast I'm not usually like this I promise.


----------



## shupe13




----------



## kmanick

The only 2 I currently own a 2003 DC727 and a 98 7620. the Carvin is actually up for sale on FB but I may keep it, it's growing on me. I actually have the correct locking nut for it and may have it installed. Pegasus/Liquifire in the 7620, JB/59 in the Carvin.


----------



## maliciousteve

kmanick said:


> The only 2 I currently own a 2003 DC727 and a 98 7620. the Carvin is actually up for sale on FB but I may keep it, it's growing on me. I actually have the correct locking nut for it and may have it installed. Pegasus/Liquifire in the 7620, JB/59 in the Carvin.



How is the trem holding up on the Carvin? My DC747 of course has the same and seems pretty stable, just wanted to see some one else's opinion


----------



## kmanick

maliciousteve said:


> How is the trem holding up on the Carvin? My DC747 of course has the same and seems pretty stable, just wanted to see some one else's opinion


it's fine, you know I originally ordered one of these back in 2008 and swapped out the trem to an OFR and all it did was cause problems with the string spacing. (Internet pressure LOL ) this one doesn't even have a locking nut installed and it holds fine. I do have the nut though , I actually have the original trem from my old one so if I need any parts etc. I've got a back up trem that is basically brand new.
I have the Carvin up for sale over on FB, but I may have my tech install the locking nut and and keep it. I just find I play the 7620 a lot more and I don't need 2 7's.


----------



## Anquished

Needs a clean and new strings but this thing rips.

p.s schecter please make more of these! (bring back the 8 string and floyded 7 pls)


----------



## Ammusa

I bought this back in 2019. This one is first year (2018) production and has the rosewood board. I just love the looks and how it sounds. Light body and no thick finishing on it. Had done some modifications to it. Luminlay side dots, three way toggle and deactivated the tone pot.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ammusa said:


> I bought this back in 2019. This one is first year (2018) production and has the rosewood board. I just love the looks and how it sounds. Light body and no thick finishing on it. Had done some modifications to it. Luminlay side dots, three way toggle and deactivated the tone pot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101930
> View attachment 101931




Nice.


----------



## chipchappy

sun hit the fiddles just right yesterday


----------



## Noodler

chipchappy said:


> sun hit the fiddles just right yesterday


Man, you really should warn us of NSFW stuff like that! lol


----------



## kacemb

Hello everyone! recently gave my K7 to the master after 17 years of playing on it. I'm waiting and counting the days when she will return to me


----------



## Tom odd 7

One for the money, two for the show.





Both UV70p.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Tom odd 7 said:


> One for the money, two for the show.
> 
> View attachment 102488
> View attachment 102489
> 
> 
> Both UV70p.


Pics straight out of the 90's too!


----------



## Tom odd 7

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Pics straight out of the 90's too!


*Yes indeed Bro, aha.*
Reissue guitars and genuine pics !


----------



## kacemb

Tom odd 7 said:


> One for the money, two for the show.
> 
> View attachment 102488
> View attachment 102489
> 
> 
> Both UV70p.


Hello, what gauge of strings does your Universe have? guitar tuning?


----------



## Tom odd 7

kacemb said:


> Hello, what gauge of strings does your Universe have? guitar tuning?



Hi,
Really light in A#. They might prove very similar, but with the tuner calibrated differently.
One goes 9.5/ 12/ 16/ 24/ 32/ 42/ 62 in A# 435Hz
The other 9/ 11.5/ 16/ 24/ 30/ 42/ 60 in A# 445Hz


----------



## Sslfetish

Ends up never played now . Oh well it's cool


----------



## NoodleFace

The whole family


----------



## Themistocles

2 7 string guitars made by Kiesel/Carvin nearly 22 years apart from one another...View media item 4561


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> The whole family
> View attachment 102577



This is some good shit. 

That Kiesel makes me sad they ditched Floyds. It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Themistocles

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is some good shit.
> 
> That Kiesel makes me sad they ditched Floyds. It's absolutely perfect.


Well, honestly the floyd is the biggest flaw in my DC747.... the arm isnt as tight as I like it and it isnt the lowest of profiles. That said the vader simply performs better, especially with the 20 inch radius and I gotta say rawtone ash and black limba wood simply were not available.... way lighter weight too way better for fly gigs. A full in depth comparison review is coming. As for Noodle Face's collection I kinda like the Mick Ronson style Les Paul hanging there. I dont get along with Les Pauls but the look cool and Ronson is one I hold in very high regard.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is some good shit.
> 
> That Kiesel makes me sad they ditched Floyds. It's absolutely perfect.


It's the only reason I'm hesitant to order a kiesel. I don't dig headless, which has taken over most models - but worse, they won't put a Floyd on anything. 

Not 100% sure the reason as it's such an incredible playing guitar


----------



## Emperoff

Family pic (aka The Jackson 4). Guess you know what I need to do...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Schecter KM7 mkII with SD Pegasus and Sentient.


----------



## cardinal

Emperoff said:


> Family pic (aka The Jackson 4). Guess you know what I need to do...


That's a lot of nice guitars. That SLAT7 looks right at home with the much fancier ones. Great to see that guitar in context. Looks killer.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is some good shit.
> 
> That Kiesel makes me sad they ditched Floyds. It's absolutely perfect.


Yeah what a bonehead move. I came so close to buying a Kiesel on Black Friday, but I went with something else instead. If they still offered the floyd on a 7 I would have bought that instead.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NoodleFace said:


> The whole family
> View attachment 102577


24" on center studs? DOXXED!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## NoodleFace

Seabeast2000 said:


> 24" on center studs? DOXXED!!


Honestly dude the studs in my house are fucked. The house was built in 1942 and everything in the walls is random.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## cerebralhybridization

Shawn said:


> Taken today~
> 
> View attachment 92536


I just picked one of these up yesterday! Unfortunately super beat up but I can work with it. Lemme know if you ever get rid of yours! lol


----------



## NoodleFace

Full clean and complete setup for 10-70s. Including an absolute pain in the dick intonation on the 7th string.


----------



## Deadspeak1

NoodleFace said:


> Full clean and complete setup for 10-70s. Including an absolute pain in the dick intonation on the 7th string.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103315


10 - 70 amazes me says a 10-60 dude.


----------



## NoodleFace

Deadspeak1 said:


> 10 - 70 amazes me says a 10-60 dude.


I had to bribe the railroad workers to let them give me one of the tracks


----------



## knet370




----------



## cardinal

knet370 said:


>


Words do no justice


----------



## FancyFish

Did I just get another black guitar? Yeah, I did. My SLSMG needed a big brother.


----------



## nikt

What model is that?
I don't remember that one with reverse headstock


----------



## FancyFish

nikt said:


> What model is that?
> I don't remember that one with reverse headstock


It's the Concept Slat7 they did for Peach Guitars and Musicians Friend. MF had one with a blemish for a decent discount.


----------



## Alberto7

My trusty Carvin DC727. It's the only 7 I've ever owned. I post pics of it here every 2-3 years or so


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd

Sad photo. Fretboard on my 7 string cracked.


----------



## CanserDYI

ToolmasterOfBrainerd said:


> Sad photo. Fretboard on my 7 string cracked.
> 
> View attachment 103810


Completely curious on how the joint is for this guitar? Who even made this?


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> Completely curious on how the joint is for this guitar? Who even made this?


Curious as well. There seem to be cracks forming at the corners of the joint, too.

Shame about the fretboard, that's a pretty slab of wood.


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd

CanserDYI said:


> Completely curious on how the joint is for this guitar? Who even made this?





Alberto7 said:


> Curious as well. There seem to be cracks forming at the corners of the joint, too.
> 
> Shame about the fretboard, that's a pretty slab of wood.



Built by me! Here are some photos that kind of show the neck joint. The cracks on the body are just the pick guard. A bit ugly, but not problematic.








And here's the finished guitar


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

ToolmasterOfBrainerd said:


> Built by me! Here are some photos that kind of show the neck joint. The cracks on the body are just the pick guard. A bit ugly, but not problematic.
> 
> View attachment 103833
> 
> 
> View attachment 103834
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the finished guitar
> 
> View attachment 103836


The neck joint had me weary, but that actually looks pretty badass!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

ToolmasterOfBrainerd said:


> Built by me! Here are some photos that kind of show the neck joint. The cracks on the body are just the pick guard. A bit ugly, but not problematic.
> 
> View attachment 103833
> 
> 
> View attachment 103834
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the finished guitar
> 
> View attachment 103836


Also I gotta ask.... Brainerd as in Minnesota? If so, I vacationed real close to there for years as a kid at a spot called Bay Lake


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Also I gotta ask.... Brainerd as in Minnesota? If so, I vacationed real close to there for years as a kid at a spot called Bay Lake


Yep, that's the one. Trip Shakespeare is an old band from Minnesota. Toolmaster Of Brainerd is a great song by them. Well worth checking out for a little bit of fun Minnesota culture.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

ToolmasterOfBrainerd said:


> Yep, that's the one. Trip Shakespeare is an old band from Minnesota. Toolmaster Of Brainerd is a great song by them. Well worth checking out for a little bit of fun Minnesota culture.


Small world! I'll check that out for sure


----------



## PhilterKapi

/


----------



## PhilterKapi

Here is my Schecter Hellraiser with BKP Juggernauts on them. Bought it used from a friend, still working on setting up the thing!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@Alberto7 That 727 is effing gorgeous! It looks like it just begs to be played... stunning axe, dude.


----------



## oracles

Sold the RG7 somewhat recently, but I'll be buried with the RAN


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

oracles said:


> View attachment 103982
> 
> 
> Sold the RG7 somewhat recently, but I'll be buried with the RAN


Who did your swirl for you?


----------



## oracles

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Who did your swirl for you?



Livewire. That RG7 was one of, if not the last guitar to leave his shop, and I'm fairly sure the only reason I actually ended up getting it before he dipped and went on his meth and heroin rampages is because I went to his shop in person to pick it up. 

The swirl itself is only okay. The front turned out exponentially better than the back, and the inside of the horns had some strange residue in there that got cleared over. 

It was easily the best playing and sounding of the 10~ RG7x2x models I've owned, but the whole experience with Livewire definitely gave me some mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

oracles said:


> Livewire. That RG7 was one of, if not the last guitar to leave his shop, and I'm fairly sure the only reason I actually ended up getting it before he dipped and went on his meth and heroin rampages is because I went to his shop in person to pick it up.
> 
> The swirl itself is only okay. The front turned out exponentially better than the back, and the inside of the horns had some strange residue in there that got cleared over.
> 
> It was easily the best playing and sounding of the 10~ RG7x2x models I've owned, but the whole experience with Livewire definitely gave me some mixed feelings about it.


Thanks for the thorough review. Meth and heroine huh? Big yikes.


----------



## oracles

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Thanks for the thorough review. Meth and heroine huh? Big yikes.



That's really just the tip of the iceberg honestly. He went completely unhinged and ended up arrested a few times, assaulted his pregnant wife, his arrest records are all public. It's pretty wild. He took off with at least 40-50 guitars in various states of completion, but no one has really seen or heard from him since 2015.

If he had've kept it together, he was set to do some really big stuff. He was meant to do all the swirls for the Per Strandberg sigs, but he went off the rails before any of it substantiated.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

oracles said:


> View attachment 103982
> 
> 
> Sold the RG7 somewhat recently, but I'll be buried with the RAN


Saw the green swirl pop up on Guitar Center's used website a couple of weeks ago. They had it priced pretty low. I was tempted to buy it but that guitar has become somewhat infamous.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

A pair of 7's...


----------



## eelblack2

Few 7’s in here. Just ignore the 6 and 12 lol


----------



## RobDobble6S7

eelblack2 said:


> Few 7’s in here. Just ignore the 6 and 12 lol
> 
> View attachment 104406


Unf. Top one has my heart.


----------



## eelblack2

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Unf. Top one has my heart.
> 
> 
> RobDobble6S7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unf. Top one has my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Poke
Click to expand...


----------



## eelblack2

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104407


----------



## cardinal

@eelblack2 You always have killer stuff but somehow it always tops my already super high expectations!


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> Few 7’s in here. Just ignore the 6 and 12 lol
> 
> View attachment 104406


What has been seen, can not be forgotten. How could dare you ask us to ignore guitars, specially odd and good looking ones? You should be kicked out of here for such suggestion...


----------



## eelblack2

Mixed platter, side of Korn


----------



## eelblack2

Side of Dino


----------



## eelblack2

Get OUT of Steve’s closet dammit….


----------



## eelblack2

That is a strange cat…..


----------



## narad

Did you ever wind up with that Dustie Waring PRS private stock 7?


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Did you ever wind up with that Dustie Waring PRS private stock 7?


I’ll never tell!


----------



## eelblack2

To the rack with u


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Mixed platter, side of Korn
> 
> View attachment 104409


22 fret 7-string single cut with a Floyd!!! That's so awesome.


----------



## Tree

Fucking hell, @eelblack2 
I heard you were looking to adopt a 30 y/o son, right?  

That must be the best collection I’ve ever seen. Not quite enough Ibanez, but I can forgive.


----------



## Mboogie7

@eelblack excuse me while I lift my jaw from the floor… i don’t even know where to start dude! They’re all just SO. DAMN. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## NickS

Tree said:


> Fucking hell, @eelblack2
> I heard you were looking to adopt a 30 y/o son, right?
> 
> That must be the best collection I’ve ever seen. Not quite enough Ibanez, but I can forgive.


Pretty sure he has at least 500 guitars, so there's probably a lot more Ibanez to be seen.


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> 22 fret 7-string single cut with a Floyd!!! That's so awesome.


Was Munkys!


----------



## eelblack2

Tree said:


> Fucking hell, @eelblack2
> I heard you were looking to adopt a 30 y/o son, right?
> 
> That must be the best collection I’ve ever seen. Not quite enough Ibanez, but I can forgive.


Spews Diet Coke from nostrils…So how many hundred would you like?


----------



## Tree

eelblack2 said:


> Spews Diet Coke from nostrils…So how many hundred would you like?


Nothing too crazy, just like one or two hundred should suffice. 

Or just those two RGAs you snagged. Either or


----------



## eelblack2

Anderson 7s


----------



## eelblack2

You can’t see my Camo 7


----------



## eelblack2

Stained glass RC7


----------



## eelblack2

You left Lee in a room, alone, with the stains, again 7


----------



## Mboogie7

eelblack2 said:


> You left Lee in a room, alone, with the stains, again 7
> View attachment 104444



Dude….


----------



## Alberto7

I think I broke the like button


----------



## eelblack2

18 strings not a 7


----------



## eelblack2

Fallen Angel not a 7


----------



## eelblack2

Fairly random 7s


----------



## eelblack2

Bullseye 7


----------



## eelblack2

Martian Eclipse 7


----------



## cardinal

Ain't shit compared to @eelblack2 posts but what is haha

Got the black one today, just as sweet as the grey one


----------



## eelblack2

Fly7 OG


----------



## Mboogie7

At this point im starting to feel like a stalker with all of the “likes” I’ve given eelback haha


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Ain't shit compared to @eelblack2 posts but what is haha
> 
> Got the black one today, just as sweet as the grey one


You know I love these. What are they??? Inquiring minds must know!


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> You know I love these. What are they??? Inquiring minds must know!


Japanese company called T's Guitars








Had to import them, but they are fantastic. Wish the neck was a bit wider but manageable. Construction is just flawless.


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Japanese company called T's Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to import them, but they are fantastic. Wish the neck was a bit wider but manageable. Construction is just flawless.


I’ve wondered about those!! Thanks for sharing, I’ll commence whoring immediately!


----------



## eelblack2

Snap, just found one of the missing Charvel 7’s I don’t have on the Bay. Snagged


----------



## Scordare

eelblack2 said:


> Stained glass RC7
> View attachment 104443



Total insanity! I love it!!


----------



## eelblack2

Scordare said:


> Total insanity! I love it!!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Here's a random one from me:


Also, could have gone in the meme thread, but this is topical.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104474


What a collection! Whew...I may need a cigarette after all that  I especially love the quilt top Charvel. 

Curious about the RC.. did they do the stained glass on that or the Schenker V first?


----------



## Mboogie7

Furtive Glance said:


> Here's a random one from me:
> View attachment 104499
> 
> Also, could have gone in the meme thread, but this is topical.
> View attachment 104498



This is accurate.


----------



## eelblack2

Rocka Rolla said:


> What a collection! Whew...I may need a cigarette after all that  I especially love the quilt top Charvel.
> 
> Curious about the RC.. did they do the stained glass on that or the Schenker V first?


Shenker was ahead by a few months. Story there, was I had someone in the CS leak an in progress to me, I knew the RC deal was at an end, and I wanted the last of my custom RC orders to be over the top, so….


----------



## eelblack2

Furtive Glance said:


> Here's a random one from me:
> View attachment 104499
> 
> Also, could have gone in the meme thread, but this is topical.
> View attachment 104498


And simultaneously on this end…


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Fly7 OG
> View attachment 104469



Damn, was just talking about the mythos of the Parker Fly 7 -- I think with @bostjan ?


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Damn, was just talking about the mythos of the Parker Fly 7 -- I think with @bostjan ?


I’ve got an employee transflame black (Maxshape) 7 also. Both play great, but the yellow one is purely all the things that made the original Fly phenomenon tick. It may be the only one, with all the original details, ported to 7, but I would love to find out there is another somewhere


----------



## eelblack2

Take a moment and count the pickups 7


----------



## eelblack2

Sacrifice hoomans 7


----------



## eelblack2

Saturn 7


----------



## Giest




----------



## eelblack2

MC double 7/6


----------



## bostjan

narad said:


> Damn, was just talking about the mythos of the Parker Fly 7 -- I think with @bostjan ?


Yeah, that was my dream guitar for over a decade.


----------



## eelblack2

7+2 not a 7


----------



## eelblack2

UV splatter 7


----------



## eelblack2

Former Dave S7


----------



## CanserDYI

Giest said:


> View attachment 104521


Is that a redwood Carvin Jason Becker model? Shiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Giest

CanserDYI said:


> Is that a redwood Carvin Jason Becker model? Shiiiiiiiiit.



Yea, Kiesel screwed it up though. Didn't hardly play past the 13th frets and had gouged sander marks on the board.


----------



## eelblack2

Giest said:


> Yea, Kiesel screwed it up though. Didn't hardly play past the 13th frets and had gouged sander marks on the board.


Love the Becker! Bummer on sander marks


----------



## eelblack2

Another B7


----------



## eelblack2

LP7s


----------



## eelblack2

Hotrod Anderson 7


----------



## eelblack2

2nd Fly 7


----------



## CanserDYI

Jesus christ my man, more on this page than most have in their entire collection, good stuff.


----------



## eelblack2

Boner 7


----------



## cardinal

A proper Strat now






Need some white knobs and switch tip. Apparently I'm out.


----------



## Mboogie7

cardinal said:


> A proper Strat now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some white knobs and switch tip. Apparently I'm out.


Oh that’s beautiful. The tortious pick guard works soo well with that roasted maple(?) and gold hardware.


----------



## cardinal

Mboogie7 said:


> Oh that’s beautiful. The tortious pick guard works soo well with that roasted maple(?) and gold hardware.


Thanks! I put tortoise shell on pretty much every guitar I can


----------



## Sebastian

eelblack2 said:


> Side of Dino


@eelblack2 Can I request more photos of the Dino Demanufacture guitar?
I actually played that LACS back on tour in 2015 and 2016 - good times and fantastic guitar! Dan Lawrence did an amazing paint job on it


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> A proper Strat now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some white knobs and switch tip. Apparently I'm out.


Is there a model name or number for this that I should be googling?


----------



## eelblack2

Sebastian said:


> @eelblack2 Can I request more photos of the Dino Demanufacture guitar?
> I actually played that LACS back on tour in 2015 and 2016 - good times and fantastic guitar! Dan Lawrence did an amazing paint job on it


I have almost all of his now. There are two versions of that specific guitar, btw. I’ll put them all together, with the COWs I have also, for you


----------



## eelblack2

Dino sends love btw lol


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> Is there a model name or number for this that I should be googling?


T's Guitars is the builder. They have a few body type options (full Strat, Dinky Strat, etc) and 22 or 24 frets and different headstocks. Not sure if there's a true model name for it.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Wait, I think Lee was serious?


----------



## eelblack2

#2 version of above


----------



## eelblack2

Few moar


----------



## eelblack2

Pics for Sebastian, pardon the same guitar, lol


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Mix in a COW


----------



## Samark

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104609



Amazing! Please post more of your Ibanez collection (especially the pink carve top)!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## odibrom

@eelblack2 ou floored everyone... damn... good for you...


----------



## eelblack2

Samark said:


> Amazing! Please post more of your Ibanez collection (especially the pink carve top)!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Was it this one?


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Few more Dinos.


----------



## Sebastian

@eelblack2 you weren't kidding! That's quite a collection! Please check your PM Good Sir


----------



## eelblack2

K20th is more like a J Custom and an Apex had a child. Modest looks, but the best Munky guitar I’ve seen outside the PRS. Very few of them


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> K20th is more like a J Custom and an Apex had a child. Modest looks, but the best Munky guitar I’ve seen outside the PRS. Very few of them


Wish I'd bought one of those. I loved the Apex200, which might be my favorite Ibanez (block heel, alder body, no maple top), but the K20th is gorgeous. 

Hoping they do a PIA 7. That would be killer.


----------



## eelblack2

Impossible to photo this guitar, the black on maple plus Ebony absorb light, but damn, it’s fine. Maple binding around body and neck. Original release was only 26ish? pieces, but I think they made more for local market, a year later. Totally worth it.


----------



## eelblack2

Ever see a 7 string USA Hamer? Now ya have


----------



## eelblack2

Anchang 7……so metal…..


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> Impossible to photo this guitar, the black on maple plus Ebony absorb light, but damn, it’s fine. Maple binding around body and neck. Original release was only 26ish? pieces, but I think they made more for local market, a year later. Totally worth it.
> View attachment 104725


I'd never seen this model, so I looked it up. Everywhere I look it says it's got a flamed maple top, but... all I see is black with natural binding?  Is the flamed maple just for the natural binding? I am confused


----------



## eelblack2

Alberto7 said:


> I'd never seen this model, so I looked it up. Everywhere I look it says it's got a flamed maple top, but... all I see is black with natural binding?  Is the flamed maple just for the natural binding? I am confused


They kinda messed up the description, I agree. There is flame here and there, but I don’t think I’d advertise it as such. When fb is oiled, one can see a lot more. The contrast is cool though


----------



## Tom odd 7

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104646



*Yes, the SP !!*


----------



## Sebastian

13 years later - still in perfect condition


----------



## eelblack2

New Dino today. You gotta zoom in to see it, carbon fiber in the RGD contours and headstock, gray-black on face, gray in rear. Ebony board of love.


----------



## Sebastian

Wow @eelblack2, you got that as well! Seems like I've played quite a few Dino guitars from your collection 
The carbon was added and the guitar was painted by a Polish luthier - Pawel Kamecki - he did an amazing job!
I really liked that guitar.
Some photos without the Ibanez logo/lacs serial no.:


----------



## narad

I'm confused - it's LACS that collaborated with Pawel and then given to Dino?


----------



## Sebastian

narad said:


> I'm confused - it's LACS that collaborated with Pawel and then given to Dino?


LACS made the body and neck, the parts were sent to Poland and P. Kamecki painted/added carbon for Dino.
Later the guitar was sent to the States and the Ibanez/Lacs logos were added.
Pawel Kamecki also painted one of the Camo LACS for Dino...
It's not like LACS does everything on a guitar - a good example are the Demanufacture guitars - painted by Dan Lawrence.


----------



## Cold Becoming

A random pic I took of my sevens (and my eight) not too long ago when discussing seven strings with someone


----------



## eelblack2

Paint isn’t LACS’ strong suit, lol. When I look at something like this, yeah nah, somebody else did that level of detail


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Took her out for a ride today. I really love Premiums, maybe even more than my Prestige. The tight-end bridge is so smooth. as is the neck.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105475


Maybe my fav of yours. Gorgeous.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Maybe my fav of yours. Gorgeous.


I gave it the big 70’s headstock to match the burst


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> I gave it the big 70’s headstock to match the burst


As a huge Yngwie fan, I <3 the big headstock


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> As a huge Yngwie fan, I <3 the big headstock


Is that part of where your vintage flair comes from? I’ve pondered that. Yngwie used to come into Sam Ash Miami all the time. He’s actually a funny guy when he’s just goofin around. I worked for Ash for almost 15 years before I made the leap to business, then investing. Opened 5 stores, lawdy I don’t miss that lol.


----------



## technomancer

cardinal said:


> As a huge Yngwie fan, I <3 the big headstock



Count me in the big headstock lovers club


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Is that part of where your vintage flair comes from? I’ve pondered that. Yngwie used to come into Sam Ash Miami all the time. He’s actually a funny guy when he’s just goofin around. I worked for Ash for almost 15 years before I made the leap to business, then investing. Opened 5 stores, lawdy I don’t miss that lol.


My guitar teacher growing up was an Yngwie fanatic and had me playing most of Rising Force when I actually had the discipline and time to practice. That's probably why I love Strats so much. Saw him play and was just in awe of him and his leg-kicking, guitar spinning, behind-the-back playing. He seems like a real character.

I've had a very strange rule for guitar buying; generally I try to buy guitars only that I could imagine some universe where Kieth Richards might use it. I understand that is a strange way to live my life and I don't really know why the idea got stuck into my head, especially since he's known more for Tele's.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Is that part of where your vintage flair comes from? I’ve pondered that. Yngwie used to come into Sam Ash Miami all the time. He’s actually a funny guy when he’s just goofin around. I worked for Ash for almost 15 years before I made the leap to business, then investing. Opened 5 stores, lawdy I don’t miss that lol.


An of course the undisputed king of all of my guitars is your 3SG:






With very Yngwie-inspired specs. Even has the cliplok strap lol. I like 50 watt Marshall's too, but need the master volume because I'm not a savage like Yngwie haha.


----------



## eelblack2

You make my heart happy you enjoy.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> You make my heart happy you enjoy.


It's one of those things that's so nice it makes me a bit nervous each time because I'm so worried I'll mess it up


----------



## Sebastian

cardinal said:


> An of course the undisputed king of all of my guitars is your 3SG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With very Yngwie-inspired specs. Even has the cliplok strap lol. I like 50 watt Marshall's too, but need the master volume because I'm not a savage like Yngwie haha.


Looks amazing! can we get a close-up on the fretboard/neck?


----------



## eelblack2

This is a 6, but I ordered it in a 7, delete pickup rings, delete neck humbucker, add neck single coil. BKP from factory. They quoted me and accepted order on a Saturday. So easy to work with.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> This is a 6, but I ordered it in a 7, delete pickup rings, delete neck humbucker, add neck single coil. BKP from factory. They quoted me and accepted order on a Saturday. So easy to work with.



+ neck single on a 6, that's hot. Can I ask what PRS is asking for a basic PS 7 these days? Is it starting > $11k?


----------



## eelblack2

Yup, mine had a few up charges though lol. Oh here’s Clint Lowery’s Korn days SC7. Simple, but gets the job done!


----------



## nikt

Only way you can hear Dino and COW back together


----------



## TTMjeremy

Nothing fancy. Just show/band workhorses.


----------



## Sebastian

nikt said:


> Only way you can hear Dino and COW back together


Not jealous, not jealous at all! haha


----------



## MetalheadMC

Schecter Hellraiser C7 w/Fishman Moderns.
Jackson with SD Black Winters, and upgraded pots.
RG8 w/lundgren M8

Considering swapping the fishmans for Lundgren M7 or even Black Heaven in the future.


----------



## John




----------



## Leviathus

TTMjeremy said:


> Nothing fancy. Just show/band workhorses.
> 
> View attachment 105949


Liked for the smoked out clip-lock.


----------



## hayfever

TTMjeremy said:


> Nothing fancy. Just show/band workhorses.
> 
> View attachment 105949



what model eii is that? looks sick!


----------



## TTMjeremy

hayfever said:


> what model eii is that? looks sick!


It was a limited run of Horizon 7’s Axe Palace did a couple years ago.


----------



## AMOS




----------



## John




----------



## Droptune666




----------



## Tree

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106240


Excuse me, sir. But we are going to need to see the rest of this guitar


----------



## CanserDYI

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106240


What is this thing? Inlays look like Jackson but I can't think of a neck through exposed guitar of theirs?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

That looks like the John Browne Ibanez LACS he used in the EMG video's on YouTube.


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## CanserDYI

Should have known by the two teeth that it was an Ibby, beautiful.


----------



## SCJR

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106243


Wasn't expecting that stripe. Mahogany, walnut?


----------



## Kolaniak

My two ladies:


----------



## CanserDYI

Kolaniak said:


> My two ladies:
> View attachment 106245


Scalloped high frets or is that just play wear?


----------



## Kolaniak

CanserDYI said:


> Scalloped high frets or is that just play wear?



Scalloped by myself. The guitar has a low action as it is, anyway.


----------



## CanserDYI

Kolaniak said:


> Scalloped by myself. The guitar has a low action as it is, anyway.


Looks pretty decent man! Sounds fun.


----------



## Kolaniak

CanserDYI said:


> Looks pretty decent man! Sounds fun.



It is, indeed. I wish my red guitar had the same kind of string tension and action. Haven't managed to make it happen.


----------



## John




----------



## CanserDYI

John said:


>


Mmmm I dig I dig, who made the one on the right? The sharp horn looks different.


----------



## John

CanserDYI said:


> who made the one on the right?


Ibanez


----------



## Droptune666

RGD


----------



## odibrom

@Droptune666 Nice project there, what bridge is it?


----------



## nikt

It's Kamecki custom bridge




Love that orange logo


----------



## Droptune666

odibrom said:


> @Droptune666 Nice project there, what bridge is it?


One of Dino’s from 2018, really love the bridge


----------



## odibrom

Droptune666 said:


> One of Dino’s from 2018, really love the bridge


... so not a project one? Even cooler for being a Dino's...


----------



## Sebastian

odibrom said:


> ... so not a project one? Even cooler for being a Dino's...


LACS painted by P.Kamecki. (it's the second LACS which was painted by that luthier, the first one was the "Carbon" RGD7)


----------



## Droptune666

2003 Build


----------



## odibrom

Droptune666 said:


> 2003 Build


Wow, that is nice, really nice. Could you share a bit more info of it... and more photos obviously


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## eelblack2

So I got a nice plain black guitar, for once….


----------



## odibrom

It's interesting that Ormsby does have some interesting approaches when it comes to finishes... a rainbow fretboard is something kind of new to me. Is it a wood fretboard or a man made material? It's petty the business is run so shady...


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> So I got a nice plain black guitar, for once….



I'm sensing a new trend..


----------



## eelblack2

Ordered 2 Kiesel Delos 7’s, since I wanted strat7 plus hipshot bridge, walnut neck, and stainless frets. I’ll swap the pickups out for red boutique shit later. Let’s see how long it takes to build currently…..


----------



## audibleE

Best guitar I've ever had in my hands and owned. Mayones Regius 7.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## oremus91

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 107278


Had no idea LSL did 7s


----------



## eelblack2

Grabbed this. Oooh mama, I like that Ebony board!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oremus91 said:


> Had no idea LSL did 7s


they just started offering them


----------



## adamquek

Finally got a full family portrait after the arrival of the red Wood Guerilla Fab guitar


----------



## Kaura

I'm 3 days early but anyway, happy 10th anniversary for my RG1527! Had to do some very ghetto maintenance on it because this one wire keeps popping out of the solder joints so I used some copper wire from broken christmas lights and soldered that bitch right back in. I also realised I've lost the backplate so I used scotch tape to keep the wires from dangling all over the place.


----------



## cardinal

Found this guy in a closet and decided I should clean it up. Warlock N7


----------



## cardinal

WTF did I do with the bridge pickup? Found a generic humbucker and tossed it in. Need strings and see how it sets up.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Leviathus

The DY 752s are underrated imo, wish i woulda grabbed one when they were out.


----------



## Stan P

J


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 107278
> Johny, is this the new 7? Love it!!


----------



## Stan P

Johny, is this the new 7 ?? Love it!!!


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 107278
> Johny, is this the new 7? Love it!!


----------



## [email protected]

oremus91 said:


> Had no idea LSL did 7s


Yes sir!!! We just released it!


----------



## [email protected]

Stan P said:


> Johny, is this the new 7 ?? Love it!!!


Yes Stan!! It Is!! You have my email!


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## MrFloofy




----------



## soul_lip_mike

6 and 7’s here. A few missing in this photo.


----------



## odibrom

soul_lip_mike said:


> 6 and 7’s here. A few missing in this photo.



Nice...

... I admire your courage to hang your guitars like that on a wall, mine are always in their cases/gigbags...

... the blue Jackson is in need of a bridge and strings...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

odibrom said:


> Nice...
> 
> ... I admire your courage to hang your guitars like that on a wall, mine are always in their cases/gigbags...
> 
> ... the blue Jackson is in need of a bridge and strings...


Yep I’ve got one en route from hipshot. Should be here Monday


----------



## knox1987




----------



## knox1987

DIOs llame Jehova 
si si si


----------



## knox1987




----------



## odibrom

Those are dark pictures.... yeah, metal for the win...


----------



## knox1987

-still looking for the mahogany neck version^


----------



## Matt08642

Picture of my 98 7620 neck as I cleaned it up earlier. Restrung it with 9-54 and put it in standard (was in Eb with 10-59 and just didn't feel shreddy enough )


----------



## mphsc




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Fresh strings and got all the smudges off the mirror pickguard. I should get some better lighting.


----------



## Matt08642




----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 108318
> 
> 
> View attachment 108315


nice pics, but just the headstocks? Give us the whole thing!...


----------



## Matt08642

odibrom said:


> nice pics, but just the headstocks? Give us the whole thing!...









Glorious 1 piece neck:




Pretty flawless other than the scuff I used to focus the camera


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 108360
> 
> 
> View attachment 108361
> 
> 
> Glorious 1 piece neck:
> 
> View attachment 108362
> 
> 
> Pretty flawless other than the scuff I used to focus the camera


Nice...


----------



## BabUShka

This AW-7 came in a really nice softbag. Looks like a hardcase inside, but its actually a well organized softbag.


----------



## CanserDYI

Took them outside today.


----------



## Matt08642

CanserDYI said:


> Took them outside today.
> 
> View attachment 108563



The quilt on that is nuts!


----------



## eelblack2

Another AZ7, never enough o these…


----------



## ParanoiaEngine

Bareknuckle juggernaut and stock neck


----------



## kmanick

just my RG7620
but with brand new 6100 fret wire (courtesy of the great Steve Morrill)
Pegasus/Liquifire pickups
and a new red Bishop trem arm assembly
this is like having a brand new 7620 



with my 3727


----------



## Ironside

I know, it's a little KoRny... LOL


----------



## ZXIIIT

Spent more than a few hours completely shielding and cleaning up the wiring on this RG7620. It's pretty beat up, but the PAF 7s sound great. I added a 2 way switch and a Lo-TRS 7 since I barely use the tremolo, but still wanted the effects of a floating tremolo when bending strings.


----------



## CLONE




----------



## narad

CLONE said:


> View attachment 109040



Did you route the neck pickup yourself? I don't remember them shipping the 7-strings with the slant single.


----------



## CLONE

narad said:


> Did you route the neck pickup yourself? I don't remember them shipping the 7-strings with the slant single.


This used to belong to Steph. It is his first ESP7 with reversed headstock. Normal scale and his tech changed the pickups to 2 EMG humbuckers and i got it like this so covered the holes with tape


----------



## kidmendel

CLONE said:


> This used to belong to Steph. It is his first ESP7 with reversed headstock. Normal scale and his tech changed the pickups to 2 EMG humbuckers and i got it like this so covered the holes with tape


Awesome guitar to own, nice!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Sun is really bright today so I decided to snap a few outside.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Mmm, dat JP12.


----------



## rhythm_diddler69

Mmm that flying V


----------



## NoodleFace

The stable feels really good now. 

All these guitars play so amazing, even the schecter.


----------



## cardinal

NoodleFace said:


> The stable feels really good now.
> 
> All these guitars play so amazing, even the schecter.
> 
> View attachment 109672


Killer LP. Actually all of them are great. That Aries is maybe the coolest Kiesel I've seen. That is a mean machine.


----------



## NoodleFace

cardinal said:


> Killer LP. Actually all of them are great. That Aries is maybe the coolest Kiesel I've seen. That is a mean machine.


Thanks. The Aries is the best playing guitar I've ever had.


----------



## cardinal

Back to the original pickguard, but widened the slot for the covered 'bucker. Looks a bit more Metal.


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## TheUnvanquished

NoodleFace said:


> The stable feels really good now.
> 
> All these guitars play so amazing, even the schecter.
> 
> View attachment 109672



I know this is in the 7 string guitars area of the forum, but damn that Les Paul Custom with the maple board is really making me jealous. You know, because I don't have one just like it, ha! Can you tell us more about it? Maybe give a link if you've done a NGD post on it? So cool.


----------



## NoodleFace

TheUnvanquished said:


> I know this is in the 7 string guitars area of the forum, but damn that Les Paul Custom with the maple board is really making me jealous. You know, because I don't have one just like it, ha! Can you tell us more about it? Maybe give a link if you've done a NGD post on it? So cool.


It's ok, I've talked about it quite a bit.

It's a 1975 Gibson LP Custom my dad bought brand new. They only offered them for a couple years. My dad gave it to me a long time ago when I first started (lol), so my NGD was back 25 years ago personally. I also recently put SS frets in it. It's in really good condition, probably a 8.5 or 9/10 depending on how you look at it, but the pickups are terrible and basically unusable so I need to change them out.

I've only ever seen 2 of them for sale, and they go for a lot. Since they're Norlin-era.. they're hit or miss.


----------



## kidmendel

Shiny and new! ESP Standard Horizon NT-7 with Seymour Duncan Distortions.


----------



## maliciousteve

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 109739


How the hell is this not a production model


----------



## contains ptsd




----------



## contains ptsd

I have an ESP M207 that is being worked on right now. My favorite 727 is in Indiana. Maple fingerboard Interceptor pro 727 in Green. I had an Ibanez acoustic 7 string and some POS stole it in Louisville, KY. I love the Dean acoustic, though. I wish I never sold my Agile Hawker 727. I have been seeking one for a year and I can't seem to buy one.
The Agile MC is awesome, too. I bought it because I wanted a Buckethead Gibson but I didn't want to pay 4k or so.

Also, if there is a sign that I am sometimes lazy or procatinate I offer the fact that I still have not put back on the knob on the "budget buckethead".
If there is an another Agile fan on here....do Agile cepheus pickups always say "agile" on them?
have a happy 4th of July, especially friends in the UK.


----------



## hamoftruth

Man so many 7620s! I been keeping my eyes peeled for a decent one but prices seem all over the place right now.


----------



## daveyisgreat




----------



## GazPots

It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


----------



## cardinal

GazPots said:


> It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


Killer!


----------



## hamoftruth

GazPots said:


> It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


In the third photo, second from the left - which 7 string RG model is that?


----------



## GazPots

hamoftruth said:


> In the third photo, second from the left - which 7 string RG model is that?


This one? It's an RG8527 dbk (transparent dark black I think). It's a j custom from a long time ago. Unsure of It's date of manufacture.


----------



## hamoftruth

GazPots said:


> This one? It's an RG8527 dbk (transparent dark black I think). It's a j custom from a long time ago. Unsure of It's date of manufacture.


Daaang that's a good'n


----------



## GazPots

hamoftruth said:


> Daaang that's a good'n


It's really nice but it's no case queen. The previous owner really put it through its paces. Still looks good but it's got some battlescars. I tried to buy a 8 or 9/10 example a while ago but someone here snapped it up first I think haha.


----------



## odibrom

GazPots said:


> It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


UV777P - Check
RG2027XVV - Check
AJ307CE-NT - Check

How do you feel about 7 stringer acoustic? Mine has received "The Bridge Doctor" to manage/control the top's belly due to string pull, Graphtech nut and saddle and Gotoh tuners. She now plays beautifully.

Great collection there... I'd suggest you to find an S5527 or an S5427... those are great as well.


----------



## TheReal7




----------



## GazPots

odibrom said:


> UV777P - Check
> RG2027XVV - Check
> AJ307CE-NT - Check
> 
> How do you feel about 7 stringer acoustic? Mine has received "The Bridge Doctor" to manage/control the top's belly due to string pull, Graphtech nut and saddle and Gotoh tuners. She now plays beautifully.
> 
> Great collection there... I'd suggest you to find an S5527 or an S5427... those are great as well.


I've never thought about the acoustic much when I play it other than it sounded and played well. I did have issues with thicker gauges when I tuned to standard but as a shredder I just went with 9's on mine, mildly shameful but it works for me. I had a second bridge saddle piece that was low profile that I used instead of the original and it seems to work in my favour for low action. The hardware on mine has seen better days. The gold has faded and should probably be replaced at some point. I just googled the bridge doctor and it looks interesting. I've never thought of it before. 

As for the uv I believe it's a uv777bk which didn't have the 5 piece neck with volute at the nut like the P. This one just has a one piece neck that's got an angled cut for the headstock.


----------



## GazPots

TheReal7 said:


> View attachment 110340


Very nice. Tell me how the prs 7 and the AZ (I think?) Ibanezs are. Tempted by both models. Always good to see a fellow AJ307 user. 

Edit - just saw your thread on these az guitars. Very nice indeed.


----------



## odibrom

GazPots said:


> I've never thought about the acoustic much when I play it other than it sounded and played well. I did have issues with thicker gauges when I tuned to standard but as a shredder I just went with 9's on mine, mildly shameful but it works for me. I had a second bridge saddle piece that was low profile that I used instead of the original and it seems to work in my favour for low action. The hardware on mine has seen better days. The gold has faded and should probably be replaced at some point. I just googled the bridge doctor and it looks interesting. I've never thought of it before.
> 
> As for the uv I believe it's a uv777bk which didn't have the 5 piece neck with volute at the nut like the P. This one just has a one piece neck that's got an angled cut for the headstock.


I once was about to play the acoustic and it was unplayable due to extremely high action, the neck was straight. Then I looked at the bridge and the top was presenting itself like a dad belly... I immediately sourced for help on local luthiers, they first spoke of re-setting the neck, giving it a bit more angle, but the top's belly concerned me quite a bit, I managed to find that "The Bridge Doctor" thing in Stewart Macdonald and spoke about it to the luthiers, which they replied positively and we went that path. It saved me a lot of money and a possible top swap later down the road. I swapped the tuners because the original ones never felt solid, although I didn't had tuning issues. So when the time came, locking Gotoh tuners it is, kind of to step away from the Hipshot ones, which are not that great.

Regarding the UV, I wasn't aware of those subtleties in the naming, mine is from 2000, so I guess it has a similar neck to yours, no volute as well, back screws/mount locking nut, LoPro Edge... and broken/shattered mirror pickguard, which I've replaced for a new one with my own designs engraved...

My RG2027XVVs (I have 2 of these) have received lots of mods also, completely different wiring schemes and pickups, but the most significant mod was to have the piezos all in the same phase, their wires all all white or all black and not in alternate color as they came from factory. It makes a world of a difference when mixing them with the mags (KJG mod must also be done, it's just swapping the on/on mini switch for an ON/ON/ON one...).

@TheReal7 nice collection there, how's the AJ307 behaving?


----------



## StevenC

GazPots said:


> It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


So uh, did you get the white 2228s recently?


----------



## GazPots

odibrom said:


> I once was about to play the acoustic and it was unplayable due to extremely high action, the neck was straight. Then I looked at the bridge and the top was presenting itself like a dad belly... I immediately sourced for help on local luthiers, they first spoke of re-setting the neck, giving it a bit more angle, but the top's belly concerned me quite a bit, I managed to find that "The Bridge Doctor" thing in Stewart Macdonald and spoke about it to the luthiers, which they replied positively and we went that path. It saved me a lot of money and a possible top swap later down the road. I swapped the tuners because the original ones never felt solid, although I didn't had tuning issues. So when the time came, locking Gotoh tuners it is, kind of to step away from the Hipshot ones, which are not that great.
> 
> Regarding the UV, I wasn't aware of those subtleties in the naming, mine is from 2000, so I guess it has a similar neck to yours, no volute as well, back screws/mount locking nut, LoPro Edge... and broken/shattered mirror pickguard, which I've replaced for a new one with my own designs engraved...
> 
> My RG2027XVVs (I have 2 of these) have received lots of mods also, completely different wiring schemes and pickups, but the most significant mod was to have the piezos all in the same phase, their wires all all white or all black and not in alternate color as they came from factory. It makes a world of a difference when mixing them with the mags (KJG mod must also be done, it's just swapping the on/on mini switch for an ON/ON/ON one...).
> 
> @TheReal7 nice collection there, how's the AJ307 behaving?


I think my 2027 came with the kjg mod already. I bought it from America from a guy called Eric. I'm sure he was on here. Memory is hazy on the mod specifics but I'm sure it was done by him.

As for the 777bk, yeah mine is the same. Google the 777p and you'll see the 5 piece neck and volute. I wonder if they had problems with the original design breaking or something.


----------



## GazPots

StevenC said:


> So uh, did you get the white 2228s recently?


I bought them when they first came out. 2012 if I remember correctly.


----------



## StevenC

GazPots said:


> I bought them when they first came out. 2012 if I remember correctly.


Cool cool cool! There was one on guitarguitar recently that I missed and was just wondering


----------



## TheReal7

GazPots said:


> Very nice. Tell me how the prs 7 and the AZ (I think?) Ibanezs are. Tempted by both models. Always good to see a fellow AJ307 user.
> 
> Edit - just saw your thread on these az guitars. Very nice indeed.


Thank you. I got that PRS SVN in 2018. I prefer the AZ neck profile and radius but the wide-thin and 10" radius is very nice too. Neck is incredibly perfect otherwise. I put a BKP Painkiller in the bridge. Doubt I'll ever sell it. Great for recording and having a different flavour in the mix. I used on a few song on my new album. I had 3 PRS 7 strings at one point. Would love to have kept em all but you know how it goes. Sell gear to get new gear lol


----------



## TheReal7

odibrom said:


> @TheReal7 nice collection there, how's the AJ307 behaving?


Thanks. I love that guitar l. Bought new in 98. I have put thousands of hour into playing it. It's due for some TLC. Needs a full fret level and polish. New nut and probably new bridge saddle.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Oh shit, where are my manners?

Great pair you got there! Congrats!


----------



## odibrom

TheReal7 said:


> Thanks. I love that guitar l. Bought new in 98. I have put thousands of hour into playing it. It's due for some TLC. Needs a full fret level and polish. New nut and probably new bridge saddle.


No dad belly popping up at the bridge? I got mine 2nd hand in 2009, I think...


----------



## TheReal7

odibrom said:


> No dad belly popping up at the bridge? I got mine 2nd hand in 2009, I think...


No, mine is fine. I haven't really babied it either.


----------



## odibrom

Cool, good to know... maybe I was abusing on string tension and gauge on mine...?


----------



## GazPots

Did ibanez ever make another 7 string acoustic or was the AJ307 the only one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GazPots said:


> Did ibanez ever make another 7 string acoustic or was the AJ307 the only one?



Not counting classicals, they made the AEL207E for a short time.


----------



## GazPots

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not counting classicals, they made the AEL207E for a short time.


Ah cheers. Wonder if I can find one somewhere these days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GazPots said:


> Ah cheers. Wonder if I can find one somewhere these days.



They pop up on Reverb, GC Used, MGR, etc. They were ~$500 new, and usually show up between that and ~$300 if you keep an eye out.


----------



## GazPots

MaxOfMetal said:


> They pop up on Reverb, GC Used, MGR, etc. They were ~$500 new, and usually show up between that and ~$300 if you keep an eye out.


Ideally I'm waiting for some sort of prestige fanned fret 7 or 8 and a prestige 7 acoustic or similar other brand. 

Not sure it'll happen.


----------



## TheReal7

GazPots said:


> Did ibanez ever make another 7 string acoustic or was the AJ307 the only one?


Already answered but here is a pick of all 3 Ibanez 7 string acoustics. I eventually traded the newer black one for an electric. Massive tonal difference between the new and older version 7 string acoustics. My 98 is way bigger sounding and considerably louder. While the shape is almost identical the builds are quite different and I feel my 98 is far superior in build quality and materials.


----------



## cardinal

I forget just how awesome a Fujigen Ibanez can be. I'm in love with this thing


----------



## GazPots

TheReal7 said:


> nice
> Already answered but here is a pick of all 3 Ibanez 7 string acoustics. I eventually traded the newer black one for an electric. Massive tonal difference between the new and older version 7 string acoustics. My 98 is way bigger sounding and considerably louder. While the shape is almost identical the builds are quite different and I feel my 98 is far superior in build quality and materials.


3 7-string acoustics! nice one. Interesting about the differences. Hopefully one day they do another.


----------



## GazPots

More random pictures. I'll need to get a full sunshine picture without the blinds ruining it. Looks a lot more pink in the sun than what it usually looks like.



Officially called an Ibanez Prestige RG752FMMSF-DPB according to my email. Bit of a mouthful haha.


----------



## NoodleFace

cardinal said:


> I forget just how awesome a Fujigen Ibanez can be. I'm in love with this thing


I really need to get one of these.. the S I had was so nice.


----------



## cardinal

NoodleFace said:


> I really need to get one of these.. the S I had was so nice.


I've had a 540s7 before, and while I prefer the tilt heel and Lo Pro, I do sorta prefer the H-H layout of the S7420. Both play extremely well. The action on this thing is slammed and it isn't complaining.


----------



## jbllarsen

My babies, from left to right:
- Dean RC7x, no mods.
- Ibanez RGR752AHBF, with DiMarzio D Activators and Hipshot Ibby bridge
- Ibanez UV777BK (made in 1999), with BareKnuckle Juggernauts
- Ibanez RG7321, with Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient
- Custom Made 8 string (Mars Custom, argentine luthier), with BareKnuckles Nailbomb/Coldsweat

Bass downside:
- Ibanez SR806ff


----------



## CLONE




----------



## Vyn

Glamour shot of my ESP E-II Katana 7 Jesse Liu sig. Has been modified with a Lundgren M7 wired straight to the output jack and fully scalloped fretboard that was 12hrs of filing and sanding:


----------



## cardinal

So long, LoTRS








It looks really tight there on the treble corner but it does fit and feels great.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Vyn said:


> Glamour shot of my ESP E-II Katana 7 Jesse Liu sig. Has been modified with a Lundgren M7 wired straight to the output jack and fully scalloped fretboard that was 12hrs of filing and sanding:



Come on! You can't post just one picture of this.


----------



## Akos89

My Ibanez RGIX27-FEQM, best buy of my life!

I bought it used, it was quit cheap. I always suprise that I have such a "custom shop" looking guitar


----------



## ParanoiaEngine




----------



## josh1

Akos89 said:


> My Ibanez RGIX27-FEQM, best buy of my life!
> 
> I bought it used, it was quit cheap. I always suprise that I have such a "custom shop" looking guitar
> 
> View attachment 112343
> 
> View attachment 112344
> View attachment 112345
> View attachment 112342


Such an awesome guitar! The blue one is sick too.


----------



## tecs99

GazPots said:


> It's been a while since I've logged in. Thought I'd have a group photo for once. Only one guitar missing, a black rg2228a in black to go with the galaxy white 2228a.


im on a lifetime hunt for that 8527 sighh lol , great group shot


----------



## GazPots

tecs99 said:


> im on a lifetime hunt for that 8527 sighh lol , great group shot


Good luck on your hunt. I tried to buy a second years ago but failed. I still regret not snagging that second, mint one.


----------



## tecs99

GazPots said:


> Good luck on your hunt. I tried to buy a second years ago but failed. I still regret not snagging that second, mint one.


thank you! i look every day pretty much


----------



## odibrom

Fellow guitar hunters, fear not and broaden your hunting ground. I spent about 2+ years activelly hunting for an Ibanez S5527 or for an S5427. I got the first (which was my preference) last October by luck, was contacted by a fellow with whom had some chats a year earlier about these guitars... great deal it was... so despair not. Search for Facebook groups on the guitars you're after and post WTB adds, make known what you're looking for. You'll get scammers to contact you, but eventually some good deals can be found. Use regular PayPal only, not the friends and family or other shady schemes. Ask for a PayPal invoice with the description and images of the guitar.


----------



## col

Already posted this on the luthier forum. My new 27" setneck 'sploder build.


----------



## cardinal

col said:


> Already posted this on the luthier forum. My new 27" setneck 'sploder build.
> 
> View attachment 112567
> 
> 
> View attachment 112568
> 
> 
> View attachment 112569


Killer. Love your take on the Classic shape.


----------



## Shawn

My 1990 UV7PWH…


----------



## tecs99

Shawn said:


> My 1990 UV7PWH…


wow super clean pwh! neck probably plays like a dream


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My NK Guitars Headless Multiscale 7-string


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

had to update the family photos


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

TheBolivianSniper said:


> had to update the family photos


I am very jealous of your Stealth. One day I'll make an abomination of the base of a Stealth. Is it as small as the 6 string Stealth? The 6 string Stealth looks absolutely tiny on a big boye as me.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I am very jealous of your Stealth. One day I'll make an abomination of the base of a Stealth. Is it as small as the 6 string Stealth? The 6 string Stealth looks absolutely tiny on a big boye as me.



It's the smallest out of all my guitars, not specifically tiny like something like a schecter c1 but it's not very big. It's heavier than the metal x but the x is wider. The A7 is the heaviest by a long shot and the body is so chunky on top of that so compared to these monsters the stealth looks smaller than you'd think. I'm a smaller guy and it looks about just right on me but it's definitely not the size you'd expect.


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## F0rte

Recent acquisition. 
Vik Duality 7 - Redwood Burl/Honduran Mahogany/Madagascar Ebony/Snakewood


----------



## odibrom

F0rte said:


> Recent acquisition.
> Vik Duality 7 - Redwood Burl/Honduran Mahogany/Madagascar Ebony/Snakewood
> View attachment 113042
> View attachment 113043
> View attachment 113044



Please tell us this is used and that you DID NOT give your money willingly and directly to that misery of a person that names his guitars after his own name...?


----------



## F0rte

odibrom said:


> Please tell us this is used and that you DID NOT give your money willingly and directly to that misery of a person that names his guitars after his own name...?


I did not, this was a previous build and I purchased it secondhand. No money went to Vik from me as I strongly disagree with his business practices and his opinions and would rather not directly support him.


----------



## odibrom

F0rte said:


> I did not, this was a previous build and I purchased it secondhand. No money went to Vik from me as I strongly disagree with his business practices and his opinions and would rather not directly support him.



Thank you so much for contributing for my sanity. For a few moments my hart was pumping too hard for my taste...


----------



## NickS

F0rte said:


> I did not, this was a previous build and I purchased it secondhand. No money went to Vik from me as I strongly disagree with his business practices and his opinions and would rather not directly support him.


That's the way to do it. It's the Kiesel rule, buy used so you don't have to support a piece of human garbage, like Jeff Kiesel, or Vik.


----------



## F0rte

NickS said:


> That's the way to do it. It's the Kiesel rule, buy used so you don't have to support a piece of human garbage, like Jeff Kiesel, or Vik.


I think I lucked out because I was looking at a very similar spec on a new build with a different luthier at the time when this popped up. Despite my different perspective(s) from Vik, this axe is excellent.


----------



## CanserDYI

NickS said:


> That's the way to do it. It's the Kiesel rule, buy used so you don't have to support a piece of human garbage, like Jeff Kiesel, or Vik.


Wow man, I mean, Jeff's no saint, and frankly I don't even want to defend him, but I'm pretty sure he at least shipped out every guitar ordered. Comparing him to Vik is just unwarranted frankly.

EDIT: Doesnt mean its not funny though, lets not get that misconstrued.


----------



## NickS

CanserDYI said:


> Wow man, I mean, Jeff's no saint, and frankly I don't even want to defend him, but I'm pretty sure he at least shipped out every guitar ordered. Comparing him to Vik is just unwarranted frankly.


Yeah, I don't _really _think he's as bad as Vik. But he's terrible enough that I'll never buy a new Kiesel while he's around. For reference I do have 5 Carvins that I love and don't ever plan on getting rid of, so a lot of it is I'm just really salty about how that douchenozzle jeffed a brand I used to love.


----------



## CanserDYI

NickS said:


> Yeah, I don't _really _think he's as bad as Vik. But he's terrible enough that I'll never buy a new Kiesel while he's around. For reference I do have 5 Carvins that I love and don't ever plan on getting rid of, so a lot of it is I'm just really salty about how that douchenozzle jeffed a brand I used to love.


Oh I edited, don't worry haha


----------



## Spazz stringz




----------



## odibrom

Spazz stringz said:


> View attachment 113104


... now that's a nice artistic photo... can we have the same without the filters?


----------



## Spazz stringz

odibrom said:


> ... now that's a nice artistic photo... can we have the same without the filters?


Thanks


----------



## Spazz stringz

odibrom said:


> ... now that's a nice artistic photo... can we have the same without the filters?


It's telling me the file is too large. I think I'll have to put in a new post.


----------



## Spazz stringz




----------



## ShredmasterD

my 7's


----------



## Tree

ShredmasterD said:


> my 7's
> View attachment 113207


How’s that Banshee? I never got a chance to test one out back when they were widely available and I’ve always been curious.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Tree said:


> How’s that Banshee? I never got a chance to test one out back when they were widely available and I’ve always been curious.


the 26" scale makes it amazing to play. bought it in 2012 or so. SD nazgul and sentient I believe. it's really well made


----------



## ShredmasterD

Tree said:


> How’s that Banshee? I never got a chance to test one out back when they were widely available and I’ve always been curious.


oh, do you mean the amp? the schecter 7 string is a banshee as well.


----------



## Tree

ShredmasterD said:


> oh, do you mean the amp? the schecter 7 string is a banshee as well.


Oh, no I meant the guitar  
How does it stack up against the JP and Vader, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## ShredmasterD

Tree said:


> Oh, no I meant the guitar
> How does it stack up against the JP and Vader, if you don’t mind me asking?


I like the JP best overall., sonically. I really like the 26" scale of the banshee but not its sound, though there is nothing "wrong" with it. It has a super high end presence peak/spike, propbaly the pickups. the vader is OK. I should not have ordered fanned frets. For my purposes fanned frets are worthless. It is however an awesome travel size guitar. It plays and sounds good, but the schecter , for my needs, beats it.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Tree said:


> Oh, no I meant the guitar
> How does it stack up against the JP and Vader, if you don’t mind me asking?


I went awol for a minute about the amp and 7 string. The amp is a hell raiser and a schecter also made a hellraiser guitar. But we’re talking banshee here. I have guitarzhiemers or something . Sorry about any confusion


----------



## KentBrockman

My 2008 RG1527. I bought it used for a relatively low price last year. The previous owner slapped a shipping label on the case and shipped it without a box! The case got damaged in transit but I managed to sell it to someone else with another guitar (being upfront about the damage, of course).

Upon receiving this, it sat in a case for 8 months before I finally replaced the pickups. The previous owner put SD Blackouts in these but I put the white Dimarzio Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker pickups in. After restringing it, I then realized it needed a level crown and polish. Off to the local tech…



Also, here is my S5527 from 2014. It was in flawless condition and it seems like the previous owner never played it, so I wasn’t too fussed about paying a hefty price for it (unlike these people on eBay for want $1000 for a beaten up RG550). Everything is stock except the pots, for some reason.


----------



## odibrom

KentBrockman said:


> My 2008 RG1527. I bought it used for a relatively low price last year. The previous owner slapped a shipping label on the case and shipped it without a box! The case got damaged in transit but I managed to sell it to someone else with another guitar (being upfront about the damage, of course).
> 
> Upon receiving this, it sat in a case for 8 months before I finally replaced the pickups. The previous owner put SD Blackouts in these but I put the white Dimarzio Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker pickups in. After restringing it, I then realized it needed a level crown and polish. Off to the local tech…
> View attachment 113592
> 
> 
> Also, here is my S5527 from 2014. It was in flawless condition and it seems like the previous owner never played it, so I wasn’t too fussed about paying a hefty price for it (unlike these people on eBay for want $1000 for a beaten up RG550). Everything is stock except the pots, for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 113593



Shit, you stole my guitars!...  I have those exact 2 in my stable and the blue one also has white pickups... put some white pickups in the saber please... The RG (mine is from '09) is being transformed into an RG2027XVV copy cat... I mean, I'm installing piezos in it... she's at the shop for the present moment, I expect it to be done in a couple of weeks...


----------



## KentBrockman

odibrom said:


> Shit, you stole my guitars!...  I have those exact 2 in my stable and the blue one also has white pickups... put some white pickups in the saber please... The RG (mine is from '09) is being transformed into an RG2027XVV copy cat... I mean, I'm installing piezos in it... she's at the shop for the present moment, I expect it to be done in a couple of weeks...



The white pickups on the RG1527 is more common than I thought! A couple of months ago, there were two on eBay and Reverb!


----------



## Themistocles

Ordered it a year ago... had it just over 6 months now. Amazing partner in sonic shenannigans:


----------



## silbbu

This is my RG2077XL (2003). Original bridge needed replacement and I managed to find a nos edge pro 7. SInce it's in chrome (original was powder cosmo) I changed all the hardware to chrome.


----------



## josh1

Picked this up last night at a great price. Dimarzio D Activator in the bridge. Should be a fun mod platform.


----------



## Tree

josh1 said:


> Picked this up last night at a great price. Dimarzio D Activator in the bridge. Should be a fun mod platform.
> 
> View attachment 113872
> View attachment 113873


Nice score. I never got a chance to check out the newer wave of 7321s with the Gibraltar. People knock on it, but I think it’s incredibly comfortable, not that the Hipshot Ibby isn’t an improvement, but it’s not a $200 improvement


----------



## Xaeldaren

Tree said:


> Nice score. I never got a chance to check out the newer wave of 7321s with the Gibraltar. People knock on it, but I think it’s incredibly comfortable, not that the Hipshot Ibby isn’t an improvement, but it’s not a $200 improvement



I agree - and I upgraded an RG652AHMFX with a Hipshot Ibby. I had more money than sense at that time  I like how the Hipshot looks a lot more, but that's about it, really.


----------



## Tree

Xaeldaren said:


> I agree - and I upgraded an RG652AHMFX with a Hipshot Ibby. I had more money than sense at that time  I like how the Hipshot looks a lot more, but that's about it, really.


Given the choice, I would take the Hipshot Ibby over the Gibraltar any day. Except for maybe the OG Gibraltars that were on the RGA121s.


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## NexusMT

First 7-string guitar


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Shawn

silbbu said:


> This is my RG2077XL (2003). Original bridge needed replacement and I managed to find a nos edge pro 7. SInce it's in chrome (original was powder cosmo) I changed all the hardware to chrome.
> 
> View attachment 113817


I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## Oscar Stern

This 7 String Guitar I just got was made in Russia, by a German Luthier named Zimmerman who moved to Russia for some time. Russia is the the actual place it was originated in.


----------



## odibrom

My Ibanez RG1527 "X" RB... the "X" is the piezo mod she recently received... Super cool mod for those who can't finda an RG2027XVV, RG2127XVV or an RG7CST...

... but the best par t is the strap, painted by my 11 years old daughter with some hints from me..


----------



## daveyisgreat

Had this for a few months now, it's very cool, really enjoying it.


photo credit espguitars.com


----------



## thomas.reuter

silbbu said:


> This is my RG2077XL (2003). Original bridge needed replacement and I managed to find a nos edge pro 7. SInce it's in chrome (original was powder cosmo) I changed all the hardware to chrome.
> 
> View attachment 113817


Everything's got a price... ?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

please make a 


daveyisgreat said:


> Had this for a few months now, it's very cool, really enjoying it.
> View attachment 115872
> 
> photo credit espguitars.com


wow!
please make a NGD with some more pics and a review if possible!


----------



## John




----------



## JoryGriffin




----------



## Matt08642

I've been playing my 752FX a lot more recently, perfect workhorse guitar. One thing I've really noticed has been the darkening of the back of the neck, some casual UV damage from before I had blinds in that room lol




Looks nice to me at least!


----------



## Randy

Wrapped up a body swap project on my brother in law's MIJ 7420. 

Body is sapele, I also did a matching headstock cap. We used a lot of the original hardware/electronics to maintain some of the stock look (including the stock Lo-TRS7, which is blocked). I went with a Team J Craft style DiMarzio route (tight triangular ears) and a Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker 7 set.


----------



## jaxadam

Randy said:


> Wrapped up a body swap project on my brother in law's MIJ 7420.
> 
> Body is sapele, I also did a matching headstock cap. We used a lot of the original hardware/electronics to maintain some of the stock look (including the stock Lo-TRS7, which is blocked). I went with a Team J Craft style DiMarzio route (tight triangular ears) and a Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker 7 set.
> 
> View attachment 116346



Shit man that looks fantastic.


----------



## odibrom

I was looking for the "guitar collection" photo thread but can't find it (bad google skills, I know) so I thought on posting here since the majority are 7 stringers...


----------



## Shawn

daveyisgreat said:


> Had this for a few months now, it's very cool, really enjoying it.
> View attachment 115872
> 
> photo credit espguitars.com


Very nice!


----------



## Crungy

Some randos I had on my phone

Gio 7 Frankenstein with a Blaze and Tone Ninja locking tuners




RG7321



RG7321 with a PAF, Tone Ninja locking tuners, and a custom acrylic pickguard I cut. Probably my favorite 7 string, there's just something about it that feels and sounds great. (I snipped the strings afterwards!)






RG1527 and it's customized cousin RG421



RG7420 with an Evo7 in the bridge. Such a nice feeling neck on this one!


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Some randos I had on my phone
> 
> Gio 7 Frankenstein with a Blaze and Tone Ninja locking tuners
> View attachment 116451
> 
> 
> 
> RG7321
> View attachment 116452
> 
> 
> RG7321 with a PAF, Tone Ninja locking tuners, and a custom acrylic pickguard I cut. Probably my favorite 7 string, there's just something about it that feels and sounds great. (I snipped the strings afterwards!)
> View attachment 116453
> View attachment 116454
> 
> View attachment 116455
> 
> 
> RG1527 and it's customized cousin RG421
> View attachment 116456
> 
> 
> RG7420 with an Evo7 in the bridge. Such a nice feeling neck on this one!
> View attachment 116457



The fretless guitar on my previous collection photo "was" an RG7321 as black as yours. The neck is awesome...

... every time I see an 1527 I think of the piezo mod I just did on mine... you should also do it to yours!...


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> The fretless guitar on my previous collection photo "was" an RG7321 as black as yours. The neck is awesome...
> 
> ... every time I see an 1527 I think of the piezo mod I just did on mine... you should also do it to yours!...


Hmm, perhaps someday


----------



## KentBrockman

I have owned four 7 strings and currently own two. Of all of them, my S5527 is my favourite.


----------



## Shawn

1990 UV7PWH…


----------



## odibrom

KentBrockman said:


> I have owned four 7 strings and currently own two. Of all of them, my S5527 is my favourite.
> 
> View attachment 116647


... I can't imagine why...


----------



## Alice AKW

It's been years since I've been here, but since this guitar got brought up in another thread today I thought I'd share some pictures of my RG7CT - affectionately named Dorothy by her former owner.


----------



## Shawn

Great shots! ^


----------



## Alice AKW

Shawn said:


> Great shots! ^


Thank you! Little amazing that my iPhone can take pics that would have denoted a 56K warning back in the day!


----------



## nikt

That OFR is a direct replacement? Looks 10 times cooler with gold hardware.


----------



## Alice AKW

nikt said:


> That OFR is a direct replacement? Looks 10 times cooler with gold hardware.


Yup! Surprisingly enough lol. The nut alignment isn't perfect but it'll do until I can get a gold Lo-Pro for her. The previous owner's gold HW got damaged and needed to be replaced


----------



## Eric

Alice AKW said:


> Yup! Surprisingly enough lol. The nut alignment isn't perfect but it'll do until I can get a gold Lo-Pro for her. The previous owner's gold HW got damaged and needed to be replaced


Do you know which nut is on there currently? I finally have a gold Jem 7V7 nut that will be here this week for the CST.


----------



## Alice AKW

Eric said:


> Do you know which nut is on there currently? I finally have a gold Jem 7V7 nut that will be here this week for the CST.
> View attachment 116782


It’s the one that came woth the FR Pro. The screw alignment is perfect but the nut itself sits a little off center


----------



## Mboogie7

Alice AKW said:


> It's been years since I've been here, but since this guitar got brought up in another thread today I thought I'd share some pictures of my RG7CT - affectionately named Dorothy by her former owner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116756
> View attachment 116757
> View attachment 116758


Ohh so you’re the one who obtained Dorothy. That guitar is responsible for me getting into 7’s. 

What a beauty and sheesh. The songs that have been written with her. This is definitely my favorite Ibanez. 

Thanks for sharing! I was curious where she ended up after the previous owner (who is definitely my favorite guitarist haha).


----------



## Kawaii Besu

My so called 'UV7620' and an RGMS7. Both very different guitars from different factories, but they both slay in their own way!



The MIJ buddies!


----------



## Alice AKW

Mboogie7 said:


> Ohh so you’re the one who obtained Dorothy. That guitar is responsible for me getting into 7’s.
> 
> What a beauty and sheesh. The songs that have been written with her. This is definitely my favorite Ibanez.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I was curious where she ended up after the previous owner (who is definitely my favorite guitarist haha).


I’ll make sure to post updates once I get her new pickups in - got one of the sets he had for her sent my way. 

Truly the most special guitar I’ll ever own. You’re far from alone in your inspiration from it!


----------



## Shawn

Eric said:


> Do you know which nut is on there currently? I finally have a gold Jem 7V7 nut that will be here this week for the CST.
> View attachment 116782


Classy.


----------



## Shawn

Kawaii Besu said:


> My so called 'UV7620' and an RGMS7. Both very different guitars from different factories, but they both slay in their own way!
> View attachment 116877
> View attachment 116878
> 
> The MIJ buddies!
> View attachment 116879
> View attachment 116880


You know....."UV7620" actually has a real nice ring to it. Cool title and beautiful guitar.


----------



## Kawaii Besu

Shawn said:


> You know....."UV7620" actually has a real nice ring to it. Cool title and beautiful guitar.



Thank you! I was a bit skeptical of it when I saw it in the marketplace, but it turned out to be really nice! Only thing it needs is some new locking bridge studs because one of the grub screws has seized up in the post, but even then I don't think I'd need to for now. The Lo Pro is still able to hold tuning like a champ even with whammy wankery abuse.





This is the closest angle I could get to showing how sparkly the finish is. It's so sparkly in real life you could see light refract back to the ceiling.

It is an original UV body too judging from the neck pocket stamp:



It would've been cool if the original UV neck wasn't destroyed, but that also meant it would be more than double the price I got this guitar for ($731). It's probably where current original 7620 prices go for, probably even more for those in better condition.


----------



## Kubs

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 107850


Whaaat !? Wasnt it repainted and given back to Dino ?


----------



## Droptune666

Kubs said:


> Whaaat !? Wasnt it repainted and given back to Dino ?


yes and then he sold it off again along with all his ibanez when he switched companies recently


----------



## Eric

Finally installed a JEM7V7 nut on this one yesterday


----------



## guitar_santa

hi all, this is me with two of my boys and my Multiac 7


----------



## guitar_santa

this is my danelectro mod 7; i'm going to be putting a bigsby on it in a few days (when it and the vibramate get here)


----------



## Krisse

Rock 'n roll!


More details here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/blackmachine-b2-inspired-custom-manninen.359724/


----------



## Jesse7620

Rg 7620 1999.


----------



## Jesse7620

Tha


Eric said:


> Finally installed a JEM7V7 nut on this one yesterday
> View attachment 117199
> thats red hot


----------



## Shawn

Jesse7620 said:


> Rg 7620 1999.


Very nice! Love the VK color.


----------



## norbert_jr

Hi there! I'm pretty new here at sevenstring.org – at least i didn't get into participating and sharing my thoughts in this forum so far.
So i thought i first start joining all these conversations by sharing my main (and only) 7 i rip these days! It's a LTD M-7BHT Baritone from the Arctic Metal Series wich i got in march this year. I just love the single pickup and how clean it looks overall. Right now it's just tuned to Drop A with a set of Ernie Ball 10-48 + 62 as i'm learning some songs from a local death metal band which i wanna join in the next months!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Setup day. I will never get tired of EBMM’s finishes. I feel like I post them too often in here but hhhnnnnggggg.


----------



## Eric




----------



## odibrom

Eric said:


> View attachment 117847


 ... and an EPIC photo to close the weekend...


----------



## Eric

odibrom said:


> ... and an EPIC photo to close the weekend...


thanks, brother!


----------



## Shawn

norbert_jr said:


> Hi there! I'm pretty new here at sevenstring.org – at least i didn't get into participating and sharing my thoughts in this forum so far.
> So i thought i first start joining all these conversations by sharing my main (and only) 7 i rip these days! It's a LTD M-7BHT Baritone from the Arctic Metal Series wich i got in march this year. I just love the single pickup and how clean it looks overall. Right now it's just tuned to Drop A with a set of Ernie Ball 10-48 + 62 as i'm learning some songs from a local death metal band which i wanna join in the next months!


Very sharp guitar. I’ve been eyeing these lately.


----------



## Shawn

Eric said:


> View attachment 117847


Beautiful shot! Classy.


----------



## Kawaii Besu




----------



## odibrom

Kawaii Besu said:


> View attachment 117872


It needs chrome hardware... just saying...


----------



## Eric




----------



## FancyFish

Yeah, I bought a used... Kiesel?
I already have it but seller's pic because I suck at photography.


----------



## sezna




----------



## odibrom

sezna said:


> View attachment 118073



We (I?) need more detailed photos and infos on that green emerald... it's gorgeous...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

sezna said:


> View attachment 118073


Oh man, Dean Gordon Guitars, you don't see those too often. I like weird, non-conform guitars, so this is right up my alley.


----------



## MattFlat05




----------



## sezna

odibrom said:


> We (I?) need more detailed photos and infos on that green emerald... it's gorgeous...





The green was inspired by one of my favorite Porsche colors:



That's the exact pic I sent him as a paint reference.

The board and neck are maple but stained black. Because of the lower horn design, my cat can sit on my leg while I practice. He just lays right on top of the metal bar, lol.





Check out the matching backplate


----------



## sezna

And here are my other 7-strings.


----------



## odibrom

sezna said:


> The green was inspired by one of my favorite Porsche colors:
> View attachment 118159
> 
> 
> That's the exact pic I sent him as a paint reference.
> 
> The board and neck are maple but stained black. Because of the lower horn design, my cat can sit on my leg while I practice. He just lays right on top of the metal bar, lol.
> 
> View attachment 118157
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the matching backplate
> View attachment 118158


Thank you very much for those, Can I ask for more pics? PLEASE...such exquisite and beautiful guitar deserves more exposure... some back pics, neck joint, headstock... those kind of details... pleeeease...


----------



## xzacx

sezna said:


> The green was inspired by one of my favorite Porsche colors:
> View attachment 118159
> 
> 
> That's the exact pic I sent him as a paint reference.
> 
> The board and neck are maple but stained black. Because of the lower horn design, my cat can sit on my leg while I practice. He just lays right on top of the metal bar, lol.
> 
> View attachment 118157
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the matching backplate
> View attachment 118158


Is that Irish Green?


----------



## sezna

odibrom said:


> Thank you very much for those, Can I ask for more pics? PLEASE...such exquisite and beautiful guitar deserves more exposure... some back pics, neck joint, headstock... those kind of details... pleeeease...



Here's a ton of pics!



xzacx said:


> Is that Irish Green?



They mixed it to match the car but I think they were calling it Hunter Green? Everything is custom with DG so it's not like there are stock colors you pick from.


----------



## odibrom

@sezna


----------



## sezna

odibrom said:


> @sezna




my gf: why do you buy so many weird guitars?
me: the guys on SSO validate me


----------



## Kubs

Who is waiting for more Eelblack stuff ?


----------



## xzacx

sezna said:


> Here's a ton of pics!
> 
> 
> 
> They mixed it to match the car but I think they were calling it Hunter Green? Everything is custom with DG so it's not like there are stock colors you pick from.


I was actually asking about the car color rather than the guitar haha. It looked like Irish Green to me, but I know there are a bunch of fairly similar PTS shades of green.


----------



## Shawn

Kawaii Besu said:


> View attachment 117872


Very nice.


----------



## Mboogie7

Kubs said:


> Who is waiting for more Eelblack stuff ?


Always.


----------



## Shawn

Eric said:


> View attachment 117989


Gorgeous.


----------



## S4M4R1N

Ibanez RGR5227MFX, FGN Mythic 7, Ibanez DCM100 (ex).


----------



## Oscar Stern

I have a Doff 7 String Acoustic Guitar & it's very lovely looking. It sounds lovely too, the larger body really helps that Low B String "Speak" clearly. It's based on the Original 7 String Guitar which came all the way from Russia hence the name "Russian 7 String Guitar".


----------



## Oscar Stern

I have another 7 String Acoustic Guitar this one is a Trembita Back Eagle 7 String Dreadnought made in Ukraine (which of course needs our help). 7 String Acoustic Guitars are everywhere because Russia is best known for them.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## hjmp




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Emperoff

This thread always reminds me how much I suck at photography


----------



## nunolonzanida




----------



## bmajor7th

A picture of my rgd7ucs!


----------

